# .  (, , , )
,       . -   .      . ,          .  :Embarrassment:        ?          ?    ,  ?      , ..   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .          .  ...  , .

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101140

----------

,    ,     . :Smilie:       -.       . -      ,  .       (     ).    ... ,  ...       -     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,     .       ?   ,  .        ?

----------

2  .      .  2 .          , 8000 -  ,       .
    .   10000(  )   .8000   .      ,        -        .
  .

----------

. ,     2 : 1.    ,       .. 2.    ,    ?  :Smilie:  

 ,        ... , -,       -. -,         :Smilie:    , ,  ... 
  ,       ... ,  ,   ....

----------

,      ,   ...   ,     (  :Big Grin:  )    .  ,         ,      .       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


   ,           .
  ,         :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

,         ,  3     "     "  .   3,5 %  . (       24 ͻ      ).
 6        "    ,     ,   ,          ,    ,     ,                         ,          "..
  ""  "", ,      .
   .    ,  -!  :yes: 
P.S.   ,        16.000   .  ,, -,  .

----------

> ,      ,   ...   ,     (  )    .  ,         ,      .


    . 2007     .    ,    (    )             3000   (   ),  300 .       5121 .            ,         ......    ,  ,

----------


## Glissando

(     , . ).
,  3-  .     (  )     (    ),        .    () (,  ,  **).
,  **  15.  .       (. )     3.5%   ( 525 /),      3150.   ,     (..   )?          16125,      40%   15000  (    6000.   )   18  (1.5 ).     6000*18=108000+16125 .     124125 . :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
 ,   3150  ,      124125    (  , ).
  ?    ?
    ,    - , - ???   ,     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

,    ,      6%?    3,5%? ,     ,       ?    ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ,      6%?    3,5%? ,     ,       ?    ?


  -  .     ,   ,   ,        (   )          .        http://www.regpalata.orenburg.ru/march.htm  ( )       ,     .  -    :yes:

----------


## .

*Glissando*,    ?       ,   ,      .       -   .      6%       .   .
 -,      6  ?  
  ,  ,     .

----------

> 16125


   8000 ?
16125, -,            .

----------


## .

,     :Smilie:  8000      ,  16125 ()         .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    ?       ,   ,      .       -   .      6%       .   .
>  -,      6  ?


_31  2002  N 190-
         ,       ,    ,     

 2.            
,      3   ,                         .


 237.   

3.   ,    2  1  235  ,    ,         ,           ,   ,    .    ,         ,   ,     ,          25  ._
*-- !  -.  ,     , -- . 
       -  ,   .*

----------

> 31  2002  N 190-
>          ,       ,    ,


 ,     ,      ,    .   .

        .

----------


## .

*Glissando*,  ""  ?    . 3  3 


> , ** ,  ,    , ,                       , **            3,5   ,      24             ,     .


   ?    " ".

----------


## Glissando

9.  ,      
 ,      , :
1)   ** ,          ;

----------


## .

,       :yes:      ,   .   ,          - ,         ,    ?  --!     ,  ,           ,   ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,
>    ?    " ".


.  .         - .    ,        . ,          ,              3-.
 ,        .
     ,       (,  )       -..       (  3-).
....    ,      ,     ,     (,     ,      ).
 .
*    -  (    3-  15000  ) ,   .   ,  1-2   .      .  -  .
*
 -       ,        ,   .  ! :Wow:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

,    ,  ....   ,     ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

-    :"   !",  :"?"
  -    ,             "...()           ".
,     ,  ,        (,     ,    ,  1.5   ),  600 .   (    ,   ,    (  )    6900    :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:    ... 1500!
 ... ! :yes:     ,   !!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
ps:   ,,  ...       :yes:

----------


## Glissando

!!!  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:  
  "" !  .
   .       23500 ( ).     ,       (  - !       ,     ,    - ).
,  
   1050    ( ),   6    6300
      23500  (  )     (  18 )     6900 . (  , ...  ).
: 6900*18=124200 . +  23500 (. )  147700!!!   :Super:  
      ,       9600 ()       1500 *18=27000    27000+9600=36600.
*36 600  147 700*...  :Wow:  ,  , !
 ()    .         !  :yes:        ,              :War:  
ps: ,   , ,     ,    , ,   .  90 .  ,           .  :     "  23500   . ."

----------

> 23500  (  )


 -    - 9600
 23500         ,       140 , .. 4,5,  23500*4,5= 105750.

   .



> "  23500   .


  .

----------


## Glissando

> .
> 
>   .


   ""          . ...    .    ... :Cool:

----------


## shaimova

,  .       ,    -   15%,    6%.  .      ,    .        .   ,      ,    ,    .   .         ,        (,   3,5%  ).    ,       ,       ,   , ..     .        . ,     ?  !

----------


## .

*shaimova*,          !    .    .
  ,                    :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ?  !


!

----------


## Glissando

> *shaimova*,          !    .    .


 ! ...   ...   ...  :Embarrassment:  
    ...     ...  :yes: 
ps:  -      -   2-3- !!!

----------


## .

*Glissando*,     ?      ,       ?   :Frown: 
  ,     .

----------


## -

Glissando,    -   !!!
     -   + -
       "" 
       2-3  ,      ))

----------


## svzlaina

.        (    )      -  .
 10000  -  .
8000- ,   ,          .
3000     ,           ,      ,     .
 300    ( 500)-            5-6000  .    ,     .
     - 2    2  (    )   -.  :yes:

----------


## shaimova

> *shaimova*,          !    .    .
>   ,


,        ,         ,      ,        ,    ,     :Frown:      ,        ,

----------


## shaimova

Glissando,            :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando,


   ,  !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## shaimova

*Glissando*,        ,      .    ,   ,       ,     6     .  ,     ?  ?  :Smilie:

----------

,   ,       ,             6900  1,5,          .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*  ,     ?  ?


,  .   ,       .   2-3   .  !   :yes:

----------


## Ksenya

> **,     .       ?   ,  .        ?


   , ...

----------


## Larik

( 
       ,      ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

> , ...


  - !    .         1,5     1500 (  ).
    :            1,5 ?   ,     ,    ()     (    1,5 ),  ,    , ..    ,   -  . ,     2007.         .   ,     .

----------


## Larik

/.

----------


## Fraxine

> /.


     . - 8000 (   )      1500  1,5 .   700  .

----------

"  23500   .
_______________________________________________
     ,  ,    ?  -  ?      100 ,-    23,     (3,5%)  ,      .....

----------


## Glissando

> "  23500   .
> _______________________________________________
>      ,  ,    ?  -  ?      100 ,-    23,     (3,5%)  ,      .....


  .         .   ,   .        30   .
          (, ,     )    -  - ,    .

----------

,    ,  ,   :
    ,  (  6 )  3,5 %,    ,            (   6% + )  :Wink:  :     ,        (0,9%)  /,       ,  ,     ,    1,5  ?  :Embarrassment:   , ?

----------

*Glissando*,  ! 
 :Wow:

----------

**, ,   !   ,  2 . 
  ,    (   )   , ,                  (         ) ,      .       .   -  . !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

**,  ,          :Embarrassment: ?            ,   ..,   -    ?  :Smilie:

----------

! ,           -     ,        -    -!          /   .   (  , !!!)  ,       , ,  -          6%  15% ?   -        -    : , , ,  -  -. ,  .     .           .           -     ?   .    .  !!!!   .... ....   :yes:

----------


## ...

, ! 
     ?? 
 ?    ""  ?
     -        17 ,    (  )   ?  ,  17 ? 
      ? 
   ,     1     -    ...  ??
 , !!!!     ))

----------


## ...

,         ...
  -            5,5 ,   ,      ,   -  , -    ,  ,    ?  ..........

----------


## .

> (  )   ?


    . 



> ,     1     -    ...  ??


 .              .

----------

> -        17 ,    (  )   ?  ,  17 ?


    (   -    :Smilie:  )   . 10   ,    /          / (       -   ,  )




> -            5,5 ,   ,      ,   -  , -    ,


,  .      6 . - ,  /  . .

----------


## Alina-malina

" " 
 7       8-9 , + 6  (  )  8 .     ?          ?
     +     23500 (6      )?           (   )))      ??   +   .  ??

----------


## Glissando

> " " 
>  7


     .     .    ()   6               (  ),    : .  ,  , .



> +     23500 (6      )?


      .     ,  .    -      -  ,   . ,   ...



> (   )))      ??   +   .  ??


        .    ""      ...     ....

----------


## Fraxine

> .


   :    6%,   . ,       ,  ,    ?      ?       (    ).      6%    ,      .

----------

-  . .
, ,    .
1.       ,     6 .        ?       6 ,      .
2.     -   \             ?
  -    .      15% "".   ,       (8680)  15 %.        ?        15%?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


 . 
2.     .
 15%    .

----------

!

----------


## alina-malina()

,  -  !
   +,   7  
     23500-24000      ?     ?     !     !!!!!!!!!!!!!  ?
             .      ?
  ...
  ?
                2007,     !
  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> :    6%,   . ,       ,  ,    ?


  :yes: 
     24000    6       6%,    !  :Big Grin: .  6  8460 6% .       94000  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*alina-malina()*,      .       6%+        :Cool:   :Wink: .     :yes: 
. .    6 %   ....((((((

----------

*Glissando*,    ....         ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Alina-malina

.
      ""  ).      ,   ))
    !!!!!!    !!!!!           ,         25000 (    !!),  3,5%   6-7.,    100 .!  -!                   8. :OnFire:

----------


## Alina-malina

!!! !   . 
    "    -    ...."

              .  6          .
        ""   !        ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 


    ?
   ,     ,  .    1 . ,       -  .    .       ,   .

----------


## alinamalina()

,            6 ,        !!
           !  15 .      4  ?         ?

----------


## alinamalina()

> ?
>    ,     ,  .    1 . ,       -  .    .       ,   .


       ! !  ,     .   3 !!!!           (        ,      )         !           ,     !

----------


## Fraxine

> ! !


  :Wow: 



> 


     (     :Embarrassment:   )?     ,      .
,     .

----------


## Alina-malina

[QUOTE=Fraxine;51545870]  :Wow: 
     (     :Embarrassment:   )?     ,      .
,     F

      ?
  ,        6 ,         .
   ,        ? 3,5%     ,          .

----------


## Fraxine

> 6


  ,        :Wink: .    6%,       .

----------


## L.

, !!
   (15%)     ,   ,  ...     1   1 ??         ??
          1,5 ??
, !!

----------


## L.

, !!
   (15%)  !!!!    ,   ,  ...     1   1 ??         ??
          1,5 ??
, !!

----------

*L.*,    .

----------


## eleven

,    ,        ,  80 000 (   ),       ?
    ?  !    .   ,  ,       1 , .. 2300  .,      .      
  !     .

----------

,        ( -  6% + ),     ?

----------

,  .

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


 ,        .



> ,  ,       1


  , ,  / .

----------

1  ,   6     ,      1   (   6  ),     ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


  :Frown:

----------

> 


 ?    ?     ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


 


> 1  ,   6     ,      1   (   6  ),     ?

----------

> ,  1-2   .


  1-2        -   ,   .

----------

.    (6%)  .      ,       ?   ,      ?         -    ? (, ,  -   :Wink:  ).
     .    ""    "   ?    ?   ,    ?     7     ,   ,    !   ,    !  ,    ,          ( !  :Wow:  )". -, ,            :yes:  .
,   ,   (    ,  ),      .
,      , ,       ""      .

----------


## Glissando

> ,


    .   ,      ... .     ,      ()



> (,   3,5%  ).


   ,    ,    .       



> . ,     ?


 ,  ,  ,

----------


## shaimova

> .   ,      ... .     ,      ()
>    ,    ,    .       
>  ,  ,  ,




Glissando,    .          ,   .    .         16 , ..    -   .     ,     6   ,        , .. 6    16 ,       .     ,   ,       .  ,  .           ?  :Smilie:  
P.S.   :        ?  ,    ?

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando,    . ,  .


  :yes: 



> ?


 ...  . .



> P.S.   :        ?  ,    ?


 .    - . .      ,  ,            ().  , , 250   .    :yes:

----------


## shaimova

> ...  . .
> 
>  .    - . .      ,  ,            ().  , , 250   .


   ,   .        15  ,   .         .     ,    .    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   .        15  ,   .


     :     ,     (,   ).       .        ,        .     -  ,  ,    ,       .  ..  :yes:  :1:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   .        15  ,   .


.  ** 15  ,   ** 15  ,   .  ,   (   )       ,     .  :yes: 



> !


ps:      :Smilie: 
 :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

,     **   ?   ,      -   /    1,5    -   .   ,   -     -   ,   "" ,  . ,     ,    ,    ?          -   ?       ? , .

----------


## Glissando

...        : ",,   - ,-  ?"  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

12  *                          ,*      5  2003 . N 144
  ,   (     () ),  ,    ,  ,     ,                           *   15-  ,    .*
    14 ,       ,  ,  ,    ,  ,        *      6     .*

----------


## Glissando

> 4.           .
> (                          
> 
>     5  2003 . N 144

----------


## shaimova

> 


       .

----------


## Glissando

> .


 ....        ...
... ...    , ...  -  .. :yes:

----------

-, ,      6   ,  ,           . ,     (,          :Frown: ) ,   ""   .       ,    5 ,         .      , 4 ,  31 ?        .        5-6 ,     :yes: .

----------


## shaimova

> ....        ...
> ... ...    , ...  -  ..


  :Wow:  ...     ,   ,  .   ,  6   ,     ...    ,  .

----------


## Glissando

> ,  6   ,     ...    ,  .


    -  ,- ... 
:      (   )   ,  ,    ( ,,    ). ,   ?      .
** 


> 6     .


.
 100 %-         (    ,      )       .
 ?     - (*cenz*) - .
  .
-,     .
: *    ...   ....   !*  :1:

----------


## shaimova

> -  ,- ... 
> :      (   )   ,  ,    ( ,,    ). ,   ?      .
> ** .
>  100 %-         (    ,      )       .
>  ?     - (*cenz*) - .
>   .
> -,     .
> : *    ...   ....   !*


 ,     .      7 ,    6   ,   1  . ..     :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> 1  . ..


...     ...  :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

, -       (, 


> 


  :Wink: ),      ,   .        ,    **  /.    . 
  ?    , ,  ""   ?      ,   -  /,     .
     ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,      /.    .
>   ?


 ,   .      .     **  ,     . .     ....    ,     ?        ( .),         ( )

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     ?


 *Glissando*,      .



> ( )


       .



> 


 ..  " " ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*
>  ..  " " ?


 **   .   -     .

----------


## Fraxine

*Glissando*, ,    .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ,    .


  ! 
     ( )



> 9  2004 . N 22            
> IV.  
> 
> 
> *  , 
> 
> 
> *
> 4.1.                    , * ,*  ,    ,  ,     ,                            6  ( - ).
> ...

----------


## Fraxine

> .


  :Wink:    .

----------


## Glissando

> ,     −  .


() . ( )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ,     ,      -     ,      ?  ,   ? 
  -   +,    4-    ,     .   ?  :Redface:  ,  6   ,  ,   ,      ,  ?  :Redface:  , ,     .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

**,

----------

Glissando,     ,            .    ,  .



> ,      ()


         ,    . 
 :yes:  :Redface: ,      ,   ,        -     .  :yes:       .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando,     ,            .


    -     ,                   (,   ,       ** ). 
 ,  ,      ,         .     ,    -  (, 6800.)
 , ,         .  ,   ,         ,   ..  :1: 
:     ,     :yes:

----------


## 2552

Glissando,      ,    - " ", " "  . , .  6,5 ,      ,   (      ?).           .        (, , )"    ".  ,    ?(      -      )

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando,      ,    - " ", " "  . , .


    (, , ).  .



> 6,5 ,      ,   (      ?)


        -  (   ,  )         ()    .       .    ,                   ( ).    -            (    ).         ,    . 



> .        (, , )"  **  ".  ,    ?(      -      )


        (  )      .   ,         . (   ,,  ,  , ,    ).  , ,       "". ...   !   ... 
!

----------


## Alina-malina

2552,      ,              , - .   .        - !

----------


## Glissando

*Alina-malina*,  :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## 2552

!)))))
                 " ".
"  3     "   .
    ,          ("         "  ..)
  ! 
    ,     ,   ... 
    .
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

!
 Glissando,      :  -   ,-15%,    ,         -,     .            ?         ()?    -      ,     ?        , ,     ?

----------


## Glissando

.   ,       ,    ,   .
   ,    ,   .      25-39 .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 ..     6%    ,  10000/,       25000, , ,    3,5%,      ?
     ,  - ?

----------


## Glissando

> ..     6%    ,  10000/,


     !!!!



> 25000, , ,    3,5%,      ?


 .



> ,  - ?


  ?   ?  . 3.5%    !!!!  !
,  .       .     .

----------


## Fraxine

> !


  - -  ,  ""     .    ,  , ,    ,   ( )  ,      .

----------


## Glissando

> .


 ,             :yes:  :Redface:  
    -    - ,                ? 
.   !   -  .  . :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


 , ,    .  -        :Wow: 
  -   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,    .  -


         ,    .      ( ,,  ).     -   :yes:

----------


## 2552

.  .        .    .
 :   ,

----------


## 2552

(  )
...   25000 ,          .   .                ......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> .


 !



> ...   25000 ,          .


 ,   ,    ?     . ,,  ,     (  )    (   ) -  .. :Frown:    , ,      :Wow:    ...    :yes:

----------


## e_t

,                  .,     ,         ,         .      ???

----------

> .


     ?    ?
,   ,    ?   ,    ?

----------


## e_t

-     ,         , ..     , ..  ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


  /  ?    


> 





> 


   ?    /?

----------


## e_t

,    ,   ,          ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


     ?  -.
-,          ,  . ?      ?



> 


     ?

----------


## e_t

.
       ,     ,   .
         ,      .
         1.5      (3500-  ).       ,    40 %  -

----------


## Fraxine

> 


    ,        ()   :yes: 
    ,   ,      . , 99%,  .
-    



> 





> 1.5


   - ...
-        -   ,        ().
   -  .

----------


## Glissando

,           .     ,    ..  ,     ...  :yes: 
!     -        .    ,   .




> -       19.06.2008
> "           2008"
>         50%  (3528 .),    -       12920.)        .


,          .
 ....     :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

> ....


    ,          (   ),  **    . ..       ,       /. , ,     ,    .

----------


## Glissando

> , ,     ,    .


  "".     .      (, ,     ),! -        ,     .    -  . ,   -   . :yes:

----------

> , ,         .  ,   ,         ,   .. 
> :     ,


-,         :yes: .
     :           30 ,     ,   ,   30 .         1,5    (..   3    ),   6-   .           /. , ,       30   .     : ,         ?   ,         ,  ?      ,       /  ,     . ,      .     ?                  1,5 ?  !

----------


## Glissando

> : ,         ?

----------

> 


..          ,     ?

----------


## Glissando

> ..          ,     ?


   .           .   ,  ,          6       ,   .          ....   ...       - ..  :Redface:

----------

> .


, ,     " ". ,  ,  ,    .     ,      ,   .  :Frown:  -,  ,  .

----------


## Glissando

> ,      ,   .


     !      .        "" :yes:       ""  .      ,     -      ,      (,  "",     )  :yes:

----------

> !      .


     ,        :Frown: , .. 6      1,5 ,        .    ,     -   ,   ,   ...  -    :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ,       , .. 6      1,5 ,        .


     -!!    *16  2007* 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...9&postcount=10
......  



> ,     -   ,   ,   ...  -


 ,  ,,  ...   ...  :yes:

----------

> -!!    *16  2007*


    ""  5  (, 2008 ) (   9 ,    .  29 ,       , ..       , 2   ),      (      ),   6 -   4 .   ... :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ""  5  (, 2008 ) (   9 ,    .  29 ,       , ..       , 2   ),      (      ),   6 -   4 .   ...


...      "  "
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=12
    -     ...
  -    ?       **    ... ?

----------

> -    ?       **    ... ?


- .   ,        ,     "".    ,     6            ?  :Wink:

----------

.  ,    ,         ,     ,         ,           1,5 ? ..     ,  ,   ,         ,   ,      ?

----------


## Glissando

> - .   ,        ,     "".    ,     6            ?


  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> .  ,    ,         ,     ,         ,           1,5 ? ..     ,  ,   ,         ,   ,      ?


     .     (    )-     .  ,       .   -      .     *.*.     .

----------

> -      .     *.*.     .


   ,   ""   . ..      -        1,5  (        ,         ).     ,       , ,     ,    , ?  :Wink: 
           (  )     ,       :Wink: .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       , ,     ,    , ?


    , , ,      /  -, -,    -    /  ,     .
 ,    .
       ,            ,   ,   (     )  ("" )           .

----------

> .


 ,  ,   ?           ,   /    .          , /- , ...

----------


## Fraxine

> ,  ,   ?


         ,     ,    ..."".

----------

, ,       !  :Frown:

----------

> , ,       !


    (   ,     ),  ,   (     ),     (  -    )    ,      .  .            ,    .

----------

,.  ,  ,  .   .

----------

.         .  -   , 6%.   :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> .


 **,   ,     ?  , ?  ,  **  :Wink: 
            -   , ..      .

----------


## Glissando

,? :Frown:

----------

,   -  2 ,      4   15 ,  . ,   . Glissando,    ,    ,    3,5%. , .   ,    .  25000    875   . ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fraxine

> 4   15 ,  .


    30.09,   


> 


       4 -   .



> 25000    875   . ?


 .
!

----------

,   , ,    15.10,  .        6 ... ,   -,  . ,     24 ,     ?     ,   Glissando,   -   .   -.     .  :Wink:

----------

, ,    .     "",   .   1,5 ,     . ,  , 6 . -         ?          CC?   ?     -      ?     ?    ,       ,   ,       . , ,   ... .

----------


## Glissando

,     ,  ** .

----------

?    ? ?

----------


## Glissando

> ?    ? ?


 ...       ...  :yes:

----------

, ,    4,  ,     15 ?

----------


## Fraxine

**,   4-

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   , ,    15.10,  .


   -   ,    -,     30.09    ,      .
,     -    ,       ,   -   , ..         01.04  30.06  2 . ..     -11    01.01.  31.12  ,        .
, ,     ?  :Wink:   :Wow:   :yes: 



> 6 ... ,   -,  .


     !        ,       ,       . ,              (  ,    ).       :Frown: .



> ,           24 ,     ?


   -    ,          . !  ** ** (..     50 )  ,  ,      ,    .         25   5 -     .

----------

> (   ,     ),  ,   (     ),     (  -    )    ,      .  .            ,    .


   .       6-   .   :       1,5    ?    6    .  ?

----------


## Glissando

> 1,5    ?    6    .


 . .

----------

> . .


 ! !  :Smilie:

----------

. 
 ,         6 .        ,       ,           5 ,       ?        /   12 .     ?

----------


## Glissando

.      ....

----------


## Fraxine

-  -   ,       1,5     (    )?         .  -    ?  ,     6%   - -     :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> .


 ?     ,     .   - ,  ,   -  .    ...      ,-  .
ps: -,    ....

----------

,  6    (       )   2   30      .     ?    ?         ?  (     ?)  - ,      ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


    -      (       ).          30 - ** - /,   .   ,      2 ,  /  .
 , 6    *   ,          ,    30- * .      .

----------

> - ,      ?


    .      140 ,   14  .

----------

> ,       1,5     (    )?


       .     .            .         .

----------

> ,      2 ,  /  .


         ...  ,   /  ,       35 ,    30   ...
  ,     ,   ...



> , 6       ,          ,    30-  .      .


..   ,       140 ,  . 126,   2 ,    ?

----------

Fraxine, .   -  ,     ,     ,    ,   (2000 , 2003 , 2005 ),       ( ** :  1-,  3000 .,  2-  - 6000,    8000 .). -   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -   ?


.  .         ,  ...   :yes: 
ps: ,              ... (    )

----------

.  ,     ,       .     ,    ,  ,         . ..      ,       3,5%.
    ,     1  ,    -    ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     1  ,    -    ?


      , , ,      ,   ,                   .
  ,       -. 13,15 . 217    :Wink:

----------

.      ,       ,     ?  :Wow:

----------

,
,               8 ,
    10,2 ,
,          ,
      ,
       15 ,  6 ,   
    1,5 
,       ,
        15 ,

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       ,     ?


 ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> 10,2 ,
> ,          ,


       6        -..  /        1,5 .    /    6  (  30 ,  )      . 
       " 12 ",      1,5 .

----------

Fraxine,    , ,    ,     .   ,     . ,    15.10.

----------

39310202050071000160      3,5%.     .


> 15 ,


    .      .

----------

,   ,     , ..    ,,    ,       ,   .



> 


  ,     ,   ,    8 ,     25 .  .   :Frown:

----------

> ,              ... (    )    _(    )_       6  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 		 sig 
> 
> 				__________________


  :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,

----------

!       - 10  (    1993  1998   ).       -    -      . ?      -    .

----------


## Glissando

> -      . ?


    -  .   "  "    ,     .      .

----------

,     :           ,    ,    :Frown: ,          :Embarrassment: ,   ,   4-     3-  ,    ?  :Wow:

----------

:
:         (6 %)
    .            50000 . (      ).
       3,5 %    50000 .        ( 25000)?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?122706      .

----------


## Alina-malina

?      :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?


 ,    ?      (   -),    (   ),

----------


## Fatman

...                   3,5 %  .     ,     -    : "    ?".            ?      .           ""      .

----------


## Glissando

*    !*
  -  ,    -       .   ,    ,           .       ,       .  ,     -    ,   .          ....               .

----------

Glissando        3.5%        .   190      )    : 



> 31.12.2002 190-
> 
> ,  ,  ,     , ,             
>           ,          
>        3,5   ,      24             , 
>     .

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando        3.5%        .   190      )    :


    .      ,  ,     ,    3.5%.        - ..  (      )       .     .     



> 235. 
> 2)  , , ,   .
> ( .    27.07.2006 N 137-)
>  236.  
> 2.    ,    2  1  235  ,  *         ,    .*
>  237.  
> 3.   ,    2  1  235  ,    ,         ,           ,   ,    .    ,         ,   ,     ,          25  .

----------


## skriv

.    6%.       .          ,  .    .    3,5%  , ..         .           .        ,     3,5%,      ,          . -   ?

----------


## Fraxine

*skriv*,   ,  3,5%    ,      . !      -     . .

----------


## skriv

,      ,   .          ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      ,   .


  - - 6%,             


> 


     .   ,   


> ,      .


.



> ,       .


   ,       ,  ,   6 .

----------


## Glissando

** 




> -   20.06.2008  42-2088/2007  ,                    .    ,   ,    .
>                    .              ,      .     , ,     ,  ,   ,  ,              .
>        2  14    29.12.2006  255-      ,     ,       3    31.12.2002  190-        ,       ,    ,     .                   3,5%  ,      24  .  ,             ,        ,       .        ,         ,         .

----------


## Glissando

24  2003 . N 02-10/05-1795



 5  2003 . N 144

     5  2003 . N 144                             (  " "  12.03.2003 N 45).
        31  2002 . N 190- "       ,       ,    ,     "            :
)    ,         ,         ,    -          (  - );
) ,   (     () ,  ,     (   ,  ,  ,  ,         ),      ,                             (  - ,     ).
              .
1.     2  3         (     N 1   ):
 -      ;
,     , -                  .
       ( )      ,  ,     , -     ( )   .
------------------------------------------------------------------
: .
    23.03.2004 N 27                     .
------------------------------------------------------------------
,     ,     3     ,  .      ,                    ,     4  2000 . N 119 (  -  ),   ,    .
 ,        ( ),      (  ,  ,  ).
    ,     ,      ,                  (     N 2   ).
     ,   ,   2.7  .     ,  .
                                 ,      ,      .
  -   ,     ,     ( )       "".       "" ,      .          .
2.   7   -     ,   15  ,   ,     . ,     ,     ,   15  ,     (. 12 ).           (    N 40402 "    ").
    8  15                                  (     N 3   ).     ,    ,  ,       , -          (  ).
         ,     :
  -  -        ;
 ,     , -                 .
       8  15          .   ,     ,    ,     ,   4.10  .
3.     17   -   ,     , ,   15-  ,    ,       .           .

..





 N 1



 24.03.2003 N 02-10/05-1795



                            ---------                   --------

                            L--------+-------------------+--------
                              ()  ( ())   ()

 ________________________________________________________________
      (    
                   )

                           <1>

__________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________

1.   
__________________________________________________________________
      (  , ...  )
2. 

--T-T-T-T-T-T--------------T-------------------------------------

L-+-+-+-+-+-+--------------+--------------------------------------
  (  ()  (/ /)
    )

----------T-----------------T------T----------T------------------

L---------+-----------------+------+----------+-------------------
  ()  (//  ()   ()    (/)
            //...)

3. <2>     ________________________

4.        

                                --T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-
     ()              
                                L-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+--

5. <3>  _________   _________
        ____________________________________________
6. <3> ,    :
      _______________________________________
     ,   ______________________
    N  ______________________
      ______________________
       --T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-
7.            
       L-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+--
                                          --T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-
8. <4>              
                                          L-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+--
                      --T-T-T-T-

                      L-+-+-+-+--

      31  2002 . N 190- "       ,       ,    ,     ",                           ,       5  2003 . N 144,                  /               ( ).

     ____________ __________________________
                   ()   (, , )
                   ..

    .  ___________ __________________________
                   ()   (, , )

    <6>   ___________________

--------------------------------
<1>   :   - "             ";  ,     , - "                 ".
<2>  .
<3>  ,     .
<4>  .
<5>   .
<6>   .





 N 2



 24.03.2003 N 02-10/05-1795






           , 





__________________________________________________________________
   (, ,  ,   
                  )
            ,  


__________________________________________________________________
           (   )
   _______________________________




                  ,

5  2003 . N 144,  ,   15  ,
   .

_________           
 ________________________________________________________
                  ( :  ,
__________________________________________________________________
                      , )
   : ______________________________
 _____________  __________  ________________________
              31  2002 .
N 190-         


    .

_______________________________________________________
 (    )

____________ ____________________________
 ()     (, , )
          ..

   _______________





 N 3



 24.03.2003 N 02-10/05-1795







__________________________________________________________________
           (   )
 _______________________________________________________
                  ( -,
                   ..  -  )
   _______________________

         /

   ( )
   _______________  _______________




   ,    
   5  2003 .  N 144,   
      ___________________.

__________         

     /   

   ( ).

_______________________________________________________
 (    )

___________ __________________________
 ()   (, , )
          ..

   ____________________

----------

, Glissando.    .

----------


## Glissando

-     , ,   ,       (          ). ,   ,,  -        ?

----------


## li sa

,        ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,        ,


  ,  "".        : ",          .        .         ( - ,  )    -   ".
     - ,      , -       .     ......

----------


## li sa

, ,  ,     )))

----------

(),  .
    ,..                :1-Glissando,   ,,          ?  :Wow:      .     !   !  ,  ,    .
2-   :yes: 
3-                   ,          !!!    ,     ,     !
,        ,,,      ...
,,   Glissando?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,,   Glissando?


 


> (.)

----------


## Fraxine

,       "",   /   (     - /, ,   , ).

----------

[QUOTE=Glissando;51712318]    .   ,      ... . 

    /  ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,     **   ?   ,      -   /    1,5    -   .   ,   -     -   ,   "" ,  . ,     ,    ,    ?          -   ?       ? , .


 :    ,   ,        .   , ,.

----------


## .

> ..     6%    ,  10000/,       25000, , ,    3,5%,      ?
>      ,  - ?


:      25000 .,   ,

----------


## .

[QUOTE=Glissando;51492692]!!!  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:  
  "" !  .
   .       23500 ( ).     ,       (  - !       ,     ,    - ).
,  
   1050    ( ),   6    6300
 ,  1050, 3,5 %  822,50?


  ,,     ?

----------


## Fraxine

[quote]


> .   ,      ... .


 - ,  ?    / ?



> .


  :Embarrassment: -         ??? -      .     :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wink:

----------

[QUOTE=Fraxine;51879749]


> - ,  ?    / ?
> -         ??? -      .


   /  ,   - .   /   ,,  .
 ,     . .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     . .


 



> "" !  .
>    .       23500 ( ).     ,       (  - !       ,     ,    - ).
> ,  
>    1050    ( ),   6    6300
>  ,  1050, 3,5 %  822,50?


  3,5% (  " ")     (23500),   - .  ?

----------

> 3,5% (  " ")     (23500),   - .  ?


     ,  ,       . 
  ,   ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## oterexina

"            .    22  2007   4-  ,        ,     ,     .         ." 
        3,5%       ..   ,   ,    2009, 2010   .        ?

----------

> ,   ,,  -        ?


     .(((  .  .             1,5       ,     . !   !

----------


## Je@nne

.  .     6%.         7  2009,                  2  ( 6          ).   :  ,    7 ,   2   -            2 ,       2 ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 2 ?


 ,   /  2-3 -..    (  ),   .     6    - ,      -      ,    -.
,  , , ,     -  6 .   / -       -  7.03  02.04    .

----------


## Fraxine

> -     , ,   ,       (          ).


     (  )  ?      8000,   8680 (  -  )?

----------

Fraxine,            /   30 ?            "  30    ,   /     ".     ""     /    ?          .

----------

> 8000,   8680 (  -  )?


 8840,58   .


> ""     /    ?


      ,     .

----------

> .(((  .  .             1,5       ,     . !   !


     ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     .


   -      /,   - ...



> Fraxine,            /   30 ?


  /    (..    20.09.07  /   20.09).    /  ,   -        (  )       ,          . -,     30- .
, ..    ,             -      .
    2007-   .

----------

,          -     ...
)          (     )               ???
) 2   6  ,  ,    .      4    ,     ?
   ,   ?

----------

> ,          -     ...
> )          (     )               ???
> ) 2   6  ,  ,    .      4    ,     ?
>    ,   ?


  ,        1 -.
 2  -,..   190-  "   6 ".
           , ,   /   ,             .        ,   .       .          .

----------

,   ,   ,            (),        ,       .       .

----------

> ,   ,   ,            (),        ,       .       .


    - ,   -190    :"   6 "?   6 ?      ?            .

----------


## li sa

.     ,   ,    2 ,      6       ? 
           (, 6%).          ,     .       ,      -     - .

----------

,   ,    2 ,      6       ? 

LI SA, % ?

----------

,     :          ,    ,    :Frown: ,         ,   ,   4-     3-  ,    ?   :Frown:

----------

> ,     :          ,    ,   ,         ,   ,   4-     3-  ,    ?


       ,  .   , .

----------

,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## li sa

> ,   ,    2 ,      6       ? 
> 
> LI SA, % ?


3,5 %   .
   ,    ,  - - - 100 ,     - 3,5 ;    6      - 0,59    .

----------

> ,  ?


   %     ,   .   ,  %  .

----------

> 3,5 %   .
>    ,    ,  - - - 100 ,     - 3,5 ;    6      - 0,59    .


      ,..  ,     .
 100 .   1  ,,     1      3,5 %   1 .    ( )  1 ,.. 100 ,  15 ,  1  (       ).           ,  1 . :Stick Out Tongue:  , ,  5  :Wow: .  ..
    ,  !
    ,          , .

----------

.    - ,          ,   .             ,      ?    ?                     ...

----------

> .    - ,          ,   .             ,      ?    ?                     ...


,               (   /).        .

----------


## li sa

> .           ,  1 . , ,  5 .  ..
>     ,  !
>     ,          , .


, .    ?         -  .      ,        ,          100 .          ,    .  ,         ...

----------

> , .    ?         -  .      ,        ,          100 .          ,    .  ,         ...


   ,     .-     ,   .
          ,     1  100 .
     ,    ,  .
     ,      ,  .    ,   .              .

----------


## li sa

,    .
      .
    ,             -  ,  ,  (((.

----------

> ,    .
>       .
>     ,             -  ,  ,  (((.


 ,   2  ?     ,   .

----------


## Mioco

!
   .  (   )          - 15 ,          - 2 .
 6  -    ,     4 (9  -  ). ,     -   15  2008 .
     "   . "    ,         -        4 .
  ,     ,          1  (..     2  2009 )?
          ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     ,          1


  -         .    , ,  ,  - ?   ,    .



> ?


   -       2  (..   1-10   ,  ).



> 2  2009


      /  ?

----------


## Mioco

> -       2  (..   1-10   ,  ).
>           /  ?


   -    4  4 ,   (6     )   , ,          .
        - 6    .      (  ).         ,      ?

  .




> -         .    , ,  ,  - ?   ,    .


   -    ?    -        15  .
   -   ?

----------

3   ,     ,       - ??

----------

> 3   ,     ,       - ??

----------


## 15

> ,           ,   .   ,          - ,         ,    ?  --!     ,  ,           ,   ?


.       .             .        !!!    !!!

----------


## Fraxine

-11.01.2009 . ,   15.01.2009.
, ,   6 ?    2 :
1. -15 (16) .
2. -30  (1 ).
  ?

----------

> -11.01.2009 . ,   15.01.2009.
> , ,   6 ?    2 :
> 1. -15 (16) .
> 2. -30  (1 ).
>   ?


      "   6
- ".    ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

> "   6
> - "


     -      ? ,      - 1- 15 ,  2- 15 .   ?

----------

> .         .   ,   .        30   .


, , .     .      ,   ,     ?    ?

----------

> -      ? ,      - 1- 15 ,  2- 15 .   ?


    " 15 ", .

----------


## Fraxine

-      11.01, -16.01 ,    - ,      ,    ..  ,      -     :Wow: .
       5  -      ? 
 -   -   ? 
,   ,   ,       16  (.. 11+5 )?

----------

> -      11.01, -16.01 ,    - ,      ,    ..  ,      -    .
>        5  -      ? 
>  -   -   ? 
> ,   ,   ,       16  (.. 11+5 )?


     ?    - "  6 ".
  ,  ,    ,     5 .      .    ,   16   ,  , .
      ,   .

----------

: ?  ( )     ,     6 .  -   .65   ?

----------


## buza

, ,   6%  ,      ( ) 13  2009, 14      ,     6 .     1)      3,5%    2008 .     2009? 2)   ,      15       4  2008.
 :  -        ,        .

----------


## buza

,        ,  ,      ?

----------


## Mioco

> ,        ,  ,      ?


buza,     39310202050071000160,     ,     4      .   :Smilie: 

       .        15 .

----------


## buza

,      :Big Grin:

----------

> : ?  ( )     ,     6 .  -   .65   ?


  -. -

----------

> , ,   6%  ,      ( ) 13  2009, 14      ,     6 .     1)      3,5%    2008 .     2009? 2)   ,      15       4  2008.
>  :  -        ,        .


1-     1- ,..-     ..
2-     ,  -     
3-      ( -  )

----------

!  :Redface:    22  2008.  4  9   6 ,  10 .     ?

----------


## buza

.

----------

> !    22  2008.  4  9   6 ,  10 .     ?


 ,,

----------

, ,  " ",     ,
    , 8  2008.
 1   ,
 15      ,
   , .
   9 ,          1,5   ,
  (  )   ,

----------


## Fraxine

,          1 ,   **       30 .   -,   .
      ,  ,   -   -  .

----------

,  .   ,       .     ,     15 .      ? 
 :  1        2 ,    , ?                ?   .       ?         ,      ?!

 :Frown:

----------

> ?


,  .       -,   .



> ,      ?!


 ,.. .  " 6 ",  6

----------

> ,  .


 ,      ?      ,       6  .

----------


## **

,       ,      .  :Frown: 
   .
   ,   3 .    .
   .     ,       ? 
 ,         6 . . 

      . 

        , ,  ,        6  .         ?

----------

[QUOTE=**;51971345(

   .     ,       ? 
 ,         6 . . 

      . 

        , ,  ,        6  .         ?[/QUOTE]

   -15 .     ,    ,  .

----------

> -15 .


15 ??
    6    ?))

----------


## **

*   ,  , *

----------

> *   ,  , *


  ,.   ?

----------


## Fraxine

-        1,5      ( )?              ,         .       ""?   -  "" ?

----------


## **

** , ,     15   15 ?

    6  -  6    6     - ()  ?

----------

> -        1,5      ( )?              ,         .       ""?   -  "" ?


 ,     1,5          .

----------

> ** , ,     15   15 ?
> 
>     6  -  6    6     - ()  ?


1-15 
2-  "  6 "

----------


## **

,      .   ,   ,     .
 ,     ,     .
    190  31.12.2002,  



> ,  ,  ,    , ,                       , *    3,5*  ** ,      24             ,     .


  ,       , ..     .



> "  23500   . ."


    ?      ?
 ,       15 ,       .

----------


## Glissando

> ,      .   ,   ,     .
>  ,     ,     .
>     190  31.12.2002,  
> 
>   ,       , ..     .
> 
> 
>     ?      ?
>  ,       15 ,       .


   .  .

----------


## buza

> ,       15 ,       .


  ?   10 ,       15 . ,      (13.01),        . ,   (14.01)    :Wink:

----------


## **

> ?   10 ,       15 . ,      (13.01),        . ,   (14.01)


  .    ,    ,    . ,     .((
      .

*Glissando*,   .    ,     ,    ,         ,    .   ,   ,     .

----------


## Glissando

> .    ,    ,    . ,     .((
>       .
> *Glissando*,   .    ,     ,    ,         ,    .   ,   ,     .


  :"   ?".  .    (    )
   ,     .   ,    .
   ,  -  .     .     (  )    .
. .
ps:    -   !           :yes:

----------


## **

,    190    - "    3,5   "  
       ? - "      ", . 
    ? -   6000? 
        ,   .        . 

   ,  .

- ,   ( -)    .         . 
     .    ,  ,  , .

----------

> ,    190    - "    3,5   "  
>        ? - "      ", . 
>     ? -   6000? 
>         ,   .        . 
> 
>    ,  .
> 
> - ,   ( -)    .         . 
>      .    ,  ,  , .


  :  ,    . 6000-    (  ),   .   ,    -  -  .

----------


## Glissando

> :  ,    . 6000-    (  ),   .   ,    -  -  .


 :7: 
, ,   -   .   ,  ** ,    ** .   .   .

----------


## **

> ,    -  -  .


   ,   -?     ,    .    / ,         .

  .      ,      17 .      ? 
      , ..    .

     " "?         -?

----------


## buza

,       ,   15-,      . !
P.S.       ,  -  , .   . (  ,     , ).

----------


## **

:        2009?

----------


## buza

,       ??
  6%,      .   ,             .   , 
1)     2- ,        2 ,   ,   ?
2)  ,    ,          ?
3)       2- ?  :Wow: 
4)       1,5        ?

----------

> ,   -?     ,    .    / ,         .
> 
>   .      ,      17 .      ? 
>       , ..    .
> 
>      " "?         -?


          ,   (    ).      ,       ( ),   3,5 % .   ,   (   15   1 ).
  ,  ,    :..         -.
    ,   ,       ,  .         .

----------

> ,       ??
>   6%,      .   ,             .   , 
> 1)     2- ,        2 ,   ,   ?
> 2)  ,    ,          ?
> 3)       2- ? 
> 4)       1,5        ?


1-  , 
2-    
3-     
4-

----------


## buza

> 1-  , 
> 2-    
> 3-     
> 4-



 :Smilie:

----------


## Mioco

, ,   -

             .   - ?

        -    (   ,         )
     -  11  - .  -  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> .   - ?
>         -    (   ,         )
>      -  11  - .  -  ?


 :EEK!:   , ,        ... 
   ...   



> .   - ?


     ...  :yes: 
ps:   ... ...     ...   ...-... :Smilie:

----------


## Mioco

> , ,        ... 
>    ...   
>      ... 
> ps:   ... ...     ...   ...-...


         ,  ,      .

  -  ,    .     ,       -            .

----------

> .


 ,         ?
  ,     ,
 -   ?

----------

> -  11  - .  -  ?


, ,  - -    ?
 ,, ?

----------


## Mioco

> ,         ?
>   ,     ,
>  -   ?


,     ,      -   . 

     ,         .

,       -        .     .

----------

> ,     ,      -   . 
> 
>      ,         .


 ,   -, .

----------


## Fraxine

> (   ,         )


 -     ,   .   - .

----------


## Mioco

> -     ,   .   - .


       4   ,       .
   ,  (!)      . ?

----------


## Fraxine

> . ?


    ? ...
 -  ?



> 4


      ,   -     ?

----------


## Mioco

> ? ...
>  -  ?


           (  ) -     -, -   ,       .       . ...




> ,   -     ?


    II   ( ) -     .    4     ,         -      ,         -  .

----------

,          ,

----------


## Mioco

(   )

http://fss.ru/ru/consultation/6806/22627.shtml

----------


## EWA

.  ,    ,          -    -  .      (  )    2004.     .    ,     ,   6 .         .    1,5, ,      .    ,    ,      .     2007             .       ,   , "".      .          ,   ,    .      ,      -      .  , ,       -  ,           (   1000)- .   182263,98 ,  -6379,24.  ,   5   -    .     , ..     -   ,   .       107668,77.    -   .     ,    -,   .    .     -   ,   ,     .  -     -   -         .

----------


## Glissando

:7:    !!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

* EWA*,     1,5    ?

----------


## **

.
,        4     ,   ,     . 
    ,      ,      25000.      6000,         .
   ?       ,     .  :No: 
,        6 ,  .    7 . 
    (6 )       . .

  ,     .

----------

> .
> ,        4     ,   ,     . 
>     ,      ,      25000.      6000,         .
>    ?       ,     . 
> ,        6 ,  .    7 . 
>     (6 )       . .
> 
>   ,     .


,, ,   .      .
     ,  25 000 .   ,       .

----------


## EWA

> * EWA*,     1,5    ?


   ,    9 . .    
 .     ,       .  ,  ,    -         .

----------

**        ,   ,      ,       -            ,     ,     .     ,      , ..       ,     .        -    . ,         ,           -    .      . ,    ,        .    ,     ,  .

----------


## EWA

,

----------


## Fraxine

* EWA*,    .
         1,5   ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## Askizyanochka

:Smilie: ,  (Glissando)  ,     !!!! , : -  ,  , 27  2009      ,    (     ..),    2 . :    ,    (  ()  ) - 1   27 ???

----------

> ,  (Glissando)  ,     !!!! , : -  ,  , 27  2009      ,    (     ..),    2 . :    ,    (  ()  ) - 1   27 ???


"   6 "     27 ,

----------

> * EWA*,    .
>          1,5   ,    ,   ,     .


 ,    ,  ,

----------


## Je@nne

,     .    .         (     ).

----------


## Askizyanochka

> "   6 "     27 ,


    14  (..144) "      ...   ...         6     ".       ( ),  ( ),  ( ),  ,,   :Smilie:  - 6  !!       ,        -    "" :Wink: ?

----------

> 14  (..144) "      ...   ...         6     ".       ( ),  ( ),  ( ),  ,,   - 6  !!       ,        -    ""?


       , ?
     ,           .   " " .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> , ?
>      ,           .   " " .


, -    , (  15  ,   ),     -      .  - ,  ,   70    "". ! :Smilie:

----------

> , -    , (  15  ,   ),     -      .  - ,  ,   70    "". !


     ,  27 -   ,      .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ,  27 -   ,      .


  :Smilie:  :             ,     (     06.02.2007  91) ,     (  6   -,   6   )     ,        (     ); 
     190-         :         ,           !   27  -  30 .,       -    :Smilie:

----------


## 28

!    :  ,  , 26  2009 .    .   ,      ,       (,     ,      ,     ,       ),  ,         ,    2 (  ,  "   ")...  ,    12   26.       ,  ,       ,         15     ,    - "     ". ,    ,      .   ,  ,    ,       ,   .  ,       ?   - ,  "      "?      , 30         28 .      ,  6   26 ,   ,          /   .       :       -    ,       ,   ,    3    ?
 .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> !    :  ,  , 26  2009 .    .   ,      ,       (,     ,      ,     ,       ),  ,         ,    2 (  ,  "   ")...  ,    12   26.       ,  ,       ,         15     ,    - "     ". ,    ,      .   ,  ,    ,       ,   .  ,       ?   - ,  "      "?      , 30         28 .      ,  6   26 ,   ,          /   .       :       -    ,       ,   ,    3    ?
>  .


     ,       15 ,   -    ,       15  ,   ,       4.          , ,   ,  (     ,  )    6  ,    (  , !-  )     1 ,      2      2  -  4 .     ,   ,  4       (   6  ,     140,   134 ) -                02-10/11-6671  08.10.2004 .

----------


## 28

: ,        ,        1,5 ? , ,       ...   ,  ,      (140 ),            ?    " "     :   /  -  /- -    ?         ,    ?    , ,       ,    ...    ,    .

----------


## 28

Askizyanochka,   :        ,     (   ),  ,    6      (   ,       , ).       , ,   ,     26 ,  6       ,    .   ,         7  (-),  ""    6 (-)?      ... 
 ,  ,   ,     : -  -  ?   ,        .  ,          ,       ...

----------


## 28

(,   ,      !):      02-10/11-6671  08.10.2004 , ,   ,   ,  ,        /,          6  ,      ,  ,  -  - ? ?

----------

> ,  ,   ,     : -  -  ?   ,        .  ,          ,       ...


    !
, ,    -,      , .   , ,  ,  .

----------


## 28

,   -  ,     ,     - ,      ,   ,  .   ,  ,  ,  .

----------

> ,   -  ,     ,     - ,      ,   ,  .   ,  ,  ,  .


   ,  ,    ,    .
        :   ,.     ,       .

----------


## 28

, ,  ,   .  ,       ,  :      ,   /    ,       ?

----------

> , ,  ,   .  ,       ,  :      ,   /    ,       ?


,        , ..

----------


## 28

,     ,     /,    -  (   ,   ,     /  20000, ,  3,5%=700 . -  ,   ,   ). , ,        /,   .

----------

> ,     ,     /,    -  (   ,   ,     /  20000, ,  3,5%=700 . -  ,   ,   ). , ,        /,   .


      ,   /  20000 .

----------


## 28

,   ,   ;   ,         ,    .    -     ?

----------

> ,   ,   ;   ,         ,    .    -     ?


,     ,        ,     /

----------


## 28

, .     - .

----------


## Askizyanochka

: " 3 ,            18.04.2003 N 20/43 (    19.05.2003 N 4569), ,                ,        . 

              ,           ,    ,    ."  (     ,    ,      .   ,      ,       )
         (  ),       ,        ,      -,      ,   (    )     .

----------


## 28

Askizyanochka,             ,    -          - ,       ?     ,  /   ,      ;    ,  : "            ,           ,    ,    "?         (  ,  ),        , ,   ,   ?    ...

----------


## Askizyanochka

> Askizyanochka,             ,    -          - ,       ?     ,  /   ,      ;    ,  : "            ,           ,    ,    "?         (  ,  ),        , ,   ,   ?    ...


  :Wink: ,   !   ,    ,      -  :Smilie: .      ()   (   ),    ,  ,     .     -    (    ),      ,     -         ,  ,    , .     -   ,  -   (   ,   ) :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

, ,   -    ( )  ( ).    -  ,     -      ,   !!! -,       .     -   ,        :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :yes: .

----------

> , ,   -    ( )  ( ).    -  ,     -      ,   !!! -,       .     -   ,          .


 ?  - ,    ?

----------


## 28

,    ,         .   ,  ,    - ,       ... ,   -  ,             (     ),      ,     ??? :-(

----------

> ,    ,         .   ,  ,    - ,       ... ,   -  ,             (     ),      ,     ??? :-(


  ,          (  , )

----------


## 28

,       ,        -     , ,    .  -   ,    ,    ,     ,  .    ,  , .

----------

> ,       ,        -     , ,    .  -   ,    ,    ,     ,  .    ,  , .


  :yes: 
      ?   () ,

----------


## 28

-  ,         (    ),  ,   ,        ,  ,   .      ,   -  5 -    , . .    (  )    . ,        .    ,  ,  , ,   ,   ,   !

----------


## Askizyanochka

> -  ,         (    ),  ,   ,        ,  ,   .      ,   -  5 -    , . .    (  )    . ,        .    ,  ,  , ,   ,   ,   !


   , ,   ,              (""   )   ""     - ,   (!!!),  .   !,    :Smilie:    ,      :Wink:

----------

> , ,   ,              (""   )   ""     - ,   (!!!),  .   !,      ,


   :" "    .

----------


## 28

> , ,   ,              (""   )   ""     - ,   (!!!),  .   !,      ,


    ,        .   ,   -  ,       .      /:   70       70  .    , -  .     ,    -  !

----------


## Askizyanochka

> :" "    .


,  !!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:        ,   .  ,    ,       (.) ,  ,       .

----------

> ,  !!!       ,   .  ,    ,       (.) ,  ,       .


 ,       ,    .    ,     .      .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ,       ,    .    ,     .      .


,  , !

----------


## Shocoladka

,    17 .    ,    ?

----------

> ,    17 .    ,    ?


          ,

----------


## **

,             , ,     ? 
     ,   ?

,    .

----------

> ,             , ,     ? 
>      ,   ?
> 
> ,    .


  ,    ,     ,

----------


## **

- ,    ?
,      exel.     ,  ...

----------

> - ,    ?
> ,      exel.     ,  ...


   ,  ,  . 1

----------


## adna

.       -        2007 .      ?

----------

> .       -        2007 .      ?


 ,

----------


## **

"   ,      ". 
 ?

----------


## Ego

,    )))

----------

6%.     .     ,     .    ,    .      "   ?       ,   ? "      .     ,    5 .    ( 4 )  ,   .       .   3,5%      ,      .       ..                   .

----------


## Fraxine

**,   - ?

----------

> "   ,      ". 
>  ?


 ,

----------

> **,   - ?


,     .           ,    /    ,     ?     ,        .    .     25 390,          12 000,    35 000 ,    25 000,       . ?          .      .

----------

> ,     .           ,    /    ,     ?     ,        .    .     25 390,          12 000,    35 000 ,    25 000,       . ?          .      .


          ,   .  ,

----------


## ewa

> * EWA*,    .
>          1,5   ,    ,   ,     .


 , ..       .    ,       ,      ,   .

----------


## EWa

> ,  27 -   ,      .


     1      ,       .     ,     ,    ,    ,

----------


## EWA

> "   ,      ". 
>  ?


   ,       ,  .

----------


## **

-   4-? 
  - ?   .  :Wow: 

 , -  .
 6    ,  .  (  )    ,     ?

----------


## ewa

> -   4-? 
>   - ?   . 
> 
>  , -  .
>  6    ,  .  (  )    ,     ?


  6    ,   26 .       25  .     -  ,    140  ,   26 .   ,      .

----------


## buza

6%,   ,,.    4-, , ,     3??

----------

> 6%,   ,,.    4-, , ,     3??


, .          ,   .3,  4  5

----------


## buza

:Smilie:

----------


## **

.3,     .
   .4 , . .  .

    - ?      .

----------


## **

4  - ?
-  ...  :Embarrassment: 

    ?

----------


## buza

,  4-.        ,  4-

----------


## buza

,       ,

----------


## **

!  :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE= EWA;51984995]
         ,   ,    .

   .      ,.    .    ,     .
      ?  :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE=;52082439]


> ,   ,    .
>    .      ,.    .    ,     .
>       ?


     ,   :

----------

,   :       

       .            ?     :Smilie:

----------

> .            ?


 ,        ?    -:      ,

----------

,        ?    -:      ,          

            25800(  ,?)

----------


## **

**,   !       ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Weselova

,       :
       40000,    4000012     - .   ?
   -      \     \?

----------


## Weselova

,     ?

----------


## adna

1      :Frown: .        1 . 
   ,   "  "    .
,        /  6 ?         ?
        -        ?

----------

> ,     ?



 6.,   .  .

----------

-     ,  .   .        3 .    .         ..      ( 6%).    (  23500  !    ).         .  :
1.    ,    ,    -  ?         ?    300   , ,  .
2.     ..    ?
3.         3,5%   .  ,       (  ,  ),  3,5%  5000 .  175 .   6 . = 1050 .         - ?          ? 
.

----------

.        ,    .  , ,      2010 ., ,           ,  ?         (23500,   )?

----------

> -  -   ,       1,5     (    )?         .  -    ?  ,     6%   - -


   ,     6%     1,5  ,     (   ,    ,     )?

----------

.  .
     ,  ,      23500 .  . 
,     - 10 . .  .  -   13500 .,    ,  -,  ? 
   (..  ),      ?  -      ,      13500 . ( . -    ). ?

----------

> (..  ),      ?


       ,

----------


## ,

:         ,      6 ,    ,         .    ,   -       .   -     ,      ,                (   ).    ,   ,    ,        ,  ,      (    ),            .  ,      ,      3,5%.            -     .           .  -   -     :-(
:        .        5 ,      ,      (2008)   .  ,  ,         ,

----------

> ,


  - ,   .,  -. 
   ,         (23500  ),         ?      ,     (,  )? ,  ,     .       2-   ?  ,   .     
:-))) ?
 -   /  ,      ,   . ,       ( ),           6%?

----------

> ,


1-   , , /    , 



> ,  ,     .       2-   ?  ,   .


   ,  ,        



> ,       ( ),           6%?


 ,

----------

!    .    ,  ,      .        ,          .  ,  ,   ( 4 ,     ),  ..     ,   . ,       .     ,    . .     ?     ?  ?

----------

> !    .    ,  ,      .        ,          .  ,  ,   ( 4 ,     ),  ..     ,   . ,       .     ,    . .     ?     ?  ?


    ,..  ,      ,    .
     ,        .      ,    ,  ..  ,   , ,     .     .

----------

.    !    ,  !      ,  .   ?

----------

,

----------

> .    !    ,  !      ,  .   ?


  ?  ?,   25,     ?  ?

----------

,      
     .
          6 .,       :Redface: .    , :Smilie:

----------

,   .  ,    ,   .      . ,   13 .. ,      : ,   ,  ,       .

----------

> ,   .  ,    ,   .      . ,   13 .. ,      : ,   ,  ,       .


  ?

----------

,    6 ,    . ,     (6 )    140.   .

----------


## Fatman

(          )               .

 ,           (     ). 

     (  )             ""    :

            20  2008 .  15% .
   (    15  ,    ).    (  )  3  2008  - 50 000 ,  4   2008  - 55 000 .  1   30000 .

  ()  /  26  . 

         20    30    50 000  (..       ).
         1    25     15 000 . 
    1 . 2009  (15 000)  -           ,    25        . 

* ( 1):* 
  =   50 000+55 000+15 000 = 120 000
 =  12+31+30+31+30+31+25= 190
  = 120 000 / 190 = 631,58 .
        (25 390) =  631,58*30,4(    ) =  19200,03        2009 .
    = 140 * 631,58 =  88 421,20

*( 2) :* 
  =   50 000+55 000+15 000 = 120 000
 =  31+31+30+31+30+31+25= 209
  = 120 000 / 209 = 574.16 .
    = 140 * 574.16 =  80 382.40

*( 3)*     :
  =   50 000+55 000 = 105 000
 =  12+31+30+31+30+31= 165
  = 105 000 / 165 = 636,36 .
    = 140 * 636,36 =  89090,4

*( 4)*     :
  =   50 000+55 000 = 105 000
 =  30,4*6= 182,4
  = 105 000 / 182,40 = 575,66 .
    = 140 * 575,66 =  80592,40

         1    19  2008  (    )    ?
         26   31  2009      ?
          26   31  2009        (      )?

        .

----------


## Fatman

N*91  6  2007: 

            ,     (.         6  2007*. N*91)

2.    :
)   ,                 ,   :
   ,   ,        ,    ,     (   ,  ,  ,  ,         ),   () , ,       1* 2001*.   1* 2003 .,       ;

----------


## ewa

> ,    6 ,    . ,     (6 )    140.   .


      , .     ,  , 17 ,          . 
   :     ,   26 ,   5    ,   25  .          .

   :     -       .      -       (,  ,  ..),        . , ,         ,    .     ,  ,      .      (._),     .  ,   -  , . ,       ,        .        ,    .    -  ,   .           .     ,   .  :   ,    -  .  ..  ,         ,     .         , ,     ,    ,    ,         ,     ,       .       ,      ,   -  .   .    ,         ,      .     :     ,   , ,

----------

> , .     ,  , 17 ,          . 
>    :     ,   26 ,   5    ,   25  .          .


      6 .  5   ?  ()

----------


## Fatman

> , .     ,  , 17 ,          . 
>    :     ,   26 ,   5    ,   25  .          .


     -      5   -     .   -     ?     -     ...     ...

----------


## ewa

> -      5   -     .   -     ?     -     ...     ...


  395.    5

----------


## ,

,        (,    ,  ,  ,  ,     )   .   ,   ,                   .       ...       ...           .

----------


## ewa

,   330.    -    5 ,       .   26   -   25 .    182263,98 ,  6379,24.       5  .
 2007  30810,58         30 
            30342,17         31 
             35757,99          30 
           32181,08           31
             34623,08          31
             1163714,9         153
  1070,03
   140 149804,2,   ,   107343,27  325,5   .  170668,77

----------


## Fatman

> 395.    5


          3,5        (      ).                 ?       ?

----------


## ewa

,   107668,77

----------

> -   25 .


..      ,     ?
     ?

----------


## ewa

> ?   3,5        (      ).                 ?       ?


     . ,       ,        ,       ,       ,    .   ,          ,  -  .  ,       , .    , ..      ,   -    .

----------


## ewa

> ..      ,     ?
>      ?


  ,      140  ,   26  2008.    20  2008.   ,       .   28 .

----------

> 20  2008.


  ?

----------


## Fatman

> :     ,   26 ,   5    ,   25  .          .


      4     25 ?    .      ,           ( 25 ).    ? 

            ?    ... 

* :*  N*91  6  2007:

2.    :
)   ,    **          , ..........
**    ; 

..  : **  ** *""*.

             -       +          12 .

----------


## ewa

,    ,   -      .      ,         ,      .  ..  ,       .  ,        ,     .         ,   ,  .  -     ?

----------

> ,    ,   -      .      ,         ,      .  ..  ,       .  ,        ,     .         ,   ,  .  -     ?


,      ,        ,

----------


## ewa

> ?

----------


## Fatman

> ,    ,   -      .      ,         ,      .


     -          .         ...      *( N 1
       24  2003 . N 02-10/05-1795)*        ,        .            ( ),      25                .

----------


## ewa

> 4     25 ?    .      ,           ( 25 ).    ? 
> 
>             ?    ... 
> 
> * :*  N*91  6  2007:
> 
> 2.    :
> )   ,    **          , ..........
> **    ; 
> ...


         ,     ,      5 .      ,     30  ,            ,    .    20 ,    2 .          .    ,   ,     .
           ,      "  ".     .

----------


## ewa

> -          .         ...      *( N 1
>        24  2003 . N 02-10/05-1795)*        ,        .            ( ),      25                .


  - ,    ,      ,   , -.     ,       ,      .

----------


## Fatman

> ,     ,      5 .      ,     30  ,            ,    .    20 ,    2 .          .    ,   ,     .
>            ,      "  ".     .


      -     -           .         -        .    (       )           -      .           , ..         . 
      -              ,  " ",           . 
**        . "  "     ...

----------


## Fatman

> ,      "  ".     .


        ,   .                ,          ...         -   (    )   .

----------


## adna

:        .   25 ,       ,    **.    15%. 
         .       ,     .

----------

> :        .   25 ,       ,    **.    15%. 
>          .       ,     .


        ,   (     ,   -)

----------


## marishcula

:  (     )     .    .    ?

----------

> :  (     )     .    .    ?


  ?

----------


## marishcula

..        6

----------

> ..        6


    6     ?

----------


## ewa

> ..        6


    (140 ),

----------


## marishcula



----------


## Janinee

!!   !        ...
    28 ....   ??  ,    ??
.....

----------

> !!   !        ...
>     28 ....   ??  ,    ??
> .....


,

----------


## Fatman

> ,   (     ,   -)


         ?          ?    ?         , ..        "  "  ,   "".        ,    , ..           
.       (.     5  2003 . N 144)

*III.     ,  ,  ,    , ,    * 

10.*               ,  ,  ,    ,  ,     ,       "" *1  ,                   ,  *24    .
11.*,    ""  1  , **         3,5* ,     *10  .
12.*  ** ,    ""  1  ,   *  15-  ,    .*

 ""     ""  (..        ),                          -     . 

             ?

----------


## Fatman

24   *(  )*.

* 237.  
*
3.   ,    2  1  235   *( , , ,   .)* ,    ,    **   ,           ,   ,    .    ,         ,   ,     ,          25  .

*""*      .

----------

> ""     ""  (..        ),


1-    ,    .  -?
2-     ,    (, , ).      ,..    ,      ,    .

----------


## Fatman

> 1-    ,    .  -?
> 2-     ,    (, , ).      ,..    ,      ,    .


  ?            (   ),      ""      .    ? 

 -  ,     (    ).

----------

> ?            (   ),      ""      .    ? 
>  -  ,     (    ).


    ?
 , ,    ,       .        ,   .

----------


## Fatman

> ?
>  , ,    ,       .        ,   .


      .                   .             . (.   .      )

              "  ",   -      .

     ?

    ? 
  4     -     .         .         (        )     ,          . 
*
   -  ""()*           ,      !

----------

> -  ""() [/B]          ,      !


 ,       -         ,   ,       ,    ,    ,  -    , . .         ?      .

----------

> (        )     ,          .


   ,    ,

----------

,  ,    3,5%   .     25000  ,   2009.  27000.           6 ,    ,     .   ,    ,      .     .  ,       ,       ?       .       .       ,      ?         ?      , , \   ?       \     ?

----------

> ,  ,    3,5%   .     25000  ,   2009.  27000.           6 ,    ,     .   ,    ,      .     .  ,       ,       ?       .       .       ,      ?         ?      , , \   ?       \     ?


     ,        ,

----------


## Fatman

> ,       -         ,   ,       ,    ,    ,  -    , . .         ?      .


      (*                   1,5* ),            . .

*  :*

4.*     *     .*( .     5  2003 . N 144)

*""* **   ,   * ""*     -     ,      .

* :*
6.        ,    12  *,          *  ( -  ).(    15  2007*. N*375)

      12  *      ,      *   -      .

----------

.        ,      , ..     6   ,      ,  ,  .            1,5 . ,           ,   - ,     (     - "  ..."  - -?)       (     )?  ,    ? (   ,     :Redface: ).
    4-?   6      ,      4 ,   4  .     -    ,          ,        .       , ,  "   ",  ,      .  -  + ,           -  ,      ,      ,  -    ?   , , .
-,   ,    , ,   " " -     .   ,       6 ,   "    ,        , ..     6 .  ,    ,      6 ,     ??" -, ,     .

----------

,      ,  ,    ,    . ?

----------


## Svetlana_Kobzeva

()      ( ). ?!         ? (     ,     ).

----------


## Svetlana_Kobzeva

( ,  )               "".
     ?
 -. ,      .

----------

> ()      ( ). ?!         ? (     ,     ).


,       ,       ,      -

----------

> ( ,  )               "".
>      ?
>  -. ,      .


           6-  ,

----------

> ,           ,   - ,     (     - "  ..."  - -?)       (     )?  ,    ? (   ,    ).
>     4-?   6      ,      4 ,   4  .     -    ,          ,        .       , ,  "   ",  ,      .  -  + ,           -  ,      ,      ,  -    ?   , , .
> .


      ,

----------


## Vikank

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=239 ,  


> 1,5       ,


,      http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=315 .   - ?
  ,                ,          "" ,        /    .     ,     :Wow:

----------

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=239 ,  ,      http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=315 .   - ?
>   ,                ,          "" ,        /    .     ,


   ,   ,

----------


## Vikank

> ,   ,


  ,        ,             ,   ?

----------

> ,        ,             ,   ?


  " ",   ,

----------


## Fatman

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=239 ,  ,      http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=315 .   - ?
>   ,                ,          "" ,        /    .     ,


    . (. : *   , 5 .)

*        ""    "",     (      ) .      ""          1,5  -       ""   . *(  " "       )*.  

    -          .     *""*             , ..    ""  .

----------


## Fatman

> .        ,      , ..     6   ,      ,  ,  .


*
  -  *    ""    .      *  6*     .    6    (  6                 15  ,    ,      "")            .

          . 
*         ,              6* 
(     22.01.2009 n 35-2037/08-20)   : (  -   30.08.2007 N 04-5904/2007(37654-27-34)).
  13.11.2006 N 04-7662/2006(28505-03-25)




> 1,5 . ,           ,   - ,     (     - "  ..."  - -?)       (     )?  ,    ? (   ,    ).


 -: *    30.12.2006  865* .   12 . ).            .         ,    ...    .       "  " -     .    . 




> 4-?   6      ,      4 ,   4  .


     (      ).     1000 . 
     4-     1  (        ) -     4-.

   -    4-        ** ,           4-.    ( 15     )  " "   4-.




> -    ,          ,        .       , ,  "   ",  ,      .


   .    ,   .       ""  2       .     .





> -  + ,           -  ,      ,      ,  -    ?   , , .


             24     . .      31.12.2002 190-  3.

       " ",          .     ""  , ..     ""     .   . 
  2009  **         , ..       .             .        "". 




> ,       6 ,   "    ,        , ..     6 .


   ?              ?      !     .

               ""       (    )        .     .      (  10     ). :    07.04.2008  82    . 
            .




> ,    ,      6 ,     ??" -, ,     .


       .        ...   .       -    "   ".

----------


## Fatman

(   1   "" ):

  -   20.06.2008  42-2088/2007

 ,                    .    , *  ,   * .

                   .              ,      .     , ,     ,  ,   ,  ,              .

       2  14    29.12.2006  255-      ,     ,       3    31.12.2002  190-        ,       ,    ,     .                   3,5%  ,      24  .  ,             ,        ,         .        ,         ,         .

----------


## Fatman

> 1-  , 
> 2-    
> 3-     
> 4-


.        -   . -   .

----------


## Vikank

*Fatman*,    ,     :Smilie: 
,    ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Fatman

> *Fatman*,    ,    
> ,    ,


 -     -     3 .       13,5.           .          40%   ,      ...

----------

> .        -   . -   .


     ,

----------


## Fatman

> [/B]        ""    "",     (      ) .      ""          1,5  -       ""   . *(  " "       )*.


     .  :Smilie:    : 
    30  2006*. N*865
"         ,  "
(   29  2007 ., 16  2008 .)  37.

*37.*,             ,         .*

----------


## buza

> [B]
>        "  " -     .    .


      ,     ?

 ,      (  )     (  ),       2 - ,          . ,        ?

----------


## Fatman

> ,     ?
> 
>  ,      (  )     (  ),       2 - ,          . ,        ?


       30  2006*. N*865.

    !

12.*         :
)*,   *"" *5  ,*-* ;
)*,   *"" *5  ,*-*       ,  ,        ,    ,           , ** ,    ,         ,             () ;

----------


## buza

,   ,      ?? ,      5     300 .

----------


## Fatman

> ,   ,      ?? ,      5     300 .


 300      -  ,           1798,51 .       3 597,01 .        .  

                   ...      ...

----------


## buza

, .  865  .   2,  8,  :
 8.        :
) 300  - ,        ""      5

----------


## Fatman

> , .  865  .   2,  8,  :
>  8.        :
> ) 300  - ,        ""      5


    "",       .   *" "*   .       : ** .

----------


## ewa

-  ,

----------


## Fatman

> "",       .   *" "*   .       : ** .


     ...  :Redface:

----------


## Fatman

> -  ,


   .

  ,            -       ,         , ..    .
            .  . 
      (       ?),         ""    .

----------


## Fatman

-      ? 
*" "*      "".

            1  2007*.*N*514

 58.
  " "      .         ( ),       "",       " "       ,       .        ,  ""  ;

----------


## Fatman

> -  ,


                    . 

*          (.       9  2004 . N 22)*

IV.               ,                 

*4.1.*                    ,  ,  ,    ,  ,     ,                            6  ( - ).
*4.2.*                 ,    4.1  ,   ( )   * :*
  ;
  ,                      6 ,           ( ) ;
    ( - 4  )   ;
,        (  ,    ,    ,   ,   , *,        * ,  ** ,          ,  ,  _     4  1995  N 883_) (   , 1995, N 37, .3628; 2003, N 33, .3269);
,    (    ,     .).
 ( )      .            ,         .
*4.3.*                ,    4.1  ,       ( )          .
           ( )         .
*4.4.*    ,    4.1  ,               ,              ,     ,       .
*4.5.*    ,               ,    4.1  ,   ( )  -    .

*" "*  , ..      4  1995  N 883   .

----------


## Fatman

> *" "*  , ..      4  1995  N 883   .


        30  2006 . N 865.   ""  " "      .

----------

Fatman,     ,   -  .  ,        ,     ,        ,      . 
        .   ,      ,       . 
6       5  2008,          .      5 ,        , ..     05.11,   - .    3  2009.     6   (  5 )  05.11.2008,    ,       (    ) ,      6 ,      ,    .
-,     ,       , ..      6             1,5 .
    4 ,   ,    .
 ,  -              ,  -,    ,         1 .
  ,      ?
1.    , ,        .        ?
2.    4  4  (   ),           6   ,    05.11.08? ,   ,     1,5   .  ,      1      , ..     (     ).
3.  - -.
 .     "",     ,           . ,           ?
-,    ,       ...    ,    :Frown:

----------

> .     "",     ,           . ,           ?
> (


,

----------


## Fatman

> Fatman,     ,   -  .  ,        ,     ,        ,      .


 .            .                 .        .             ""     .




> .


    ?     -   ,           ,       3,5   ""                    4 . 





> ,      ,       . 
> 6       5  2008,


6             . 
..       ""        .           (     )      .




> .      5 ,        , ..     05.11,   - .    3  2009.


        1   3 .     .                ,      .         .          . 




> 6   (  5 )  05.11.2008,    ,       (    ) ,      6 ,      ,    .
> -,     ,       , ..      6             1,5 .
>     4 ,   ,    .


      -    -  6          .    -    . 
       -            . -    .




> ,  -              ,  -,    ,         1 .
>   ,      ?


         1 . 




> 1.    , ,        .        ?


   ,      . 




> 2.    4  4  (   ),           6   ,    05.11.08? ,   ,     1,5   .  ,      1      , ..     (     ).


      .    ,          .

   4       ""   4  2008  1  2009,    2  2009     (        ).        ,   .

         1,5 .          ,     .  : 1)    .  2)             . 

   .      -     .




> 3.  - -.
>  .     "",     ,           . ,           ?


  ... 




> -,    ,       ...    ,


                  ,   ,     ""    .           .

----------

6 ,     - 5  2008,        5  2008.
:      ,     ,      ,      2009. ,             ,  ,      ?    -   ,      .  ,   ,              , ..     ?
, ,       .    ,  ,   ,       ,     ,           ,   .
 ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -            . -    .


 ,   . 
*Fatman*,        .
       ,  6    .

----------


## Fatman

> ,   . 
> *Fatman*,        .
>        ,  6    .


     .

      .      ,        .

----------


## Fatman

> 6 ,     - 5  2008,        5  2008.


      ,   ,     .




> :      ,     ,      ,      2009. ,             ,  ,      ?


      .
            .        .            .       . 

      ,   ? 

      -   .
          .             .




> -   ,      .  ,   ,              , ..     ?


       .




> , ,       .    ,  ,   ,       ,     ,           ,   .
>  ?


      .   -   ?         . 
         (  )        .       -          .

----------


## Fatman

-   .

  N 1 -  
 ..
   ..
( :  4502 N 233345
 22.12.2003  "" . ,
  772-054)
. 111-10-12


 2003                 ,      4-    ,    .     IV          ,      9  2004 . N 22,               8 000 ( ) .
:
1)    ,   , - 1 .;
2)     (, )  -  ..  ,               - 1 .;
3)        6  - 1 .  5 .;
4)            - 6 .  1 .;
5)        - 7 .;
6)          - 1 .

     10.07.2007                                         .. 
                          ──────────────────

----------


## Fatman

N 1 -  
 ..
   ..
( :  4502 N 233345
 22.12.2003  "" . ,
  772-054)
. 111-10-12



 2003                 ,      4-    ,    .     IV          ,      9  2004 . N 22,                    8 000 ( ) .:
1)    ,   , - 1 .;
2)        () - 2 .;
3)     (, )  -  ..  ,               - 1 .;
4)        6  - 1 .  5 .;
5)          6 .  1 .;
6)        - 7 .;
7)          - 1 .

     10.07.2007                                         .. 
                             ─────────────────

----------


## Fatman

N 1 -  
 ..
   ..
( :  4502 N 233345
 22.12.2003  "" . ,
  772-054)
. 111-10-12



 2003                 ,      4-    ,    .     IV          ,      9  2004 . N 22,                      300 () .
:
1)             - 1 .;
2)        6  - 1 .  5 .;
3)            - 6 .  1 .;
4)        - 7 .;
5)          - 1 .

     10.07.2007                                         .. 
                             ──────────────────

----------


## Fatman

N 1 -  
 ..
   ..
( :  4502 N 233345
 22.12.2003  "" . ,
  772-054)
. 111-10-12



 2003                 ,      4-    ,    .     IV          ,      9  2004 . N 22,                ,   .
:
1)       - 1 .;
2)     (, )  -  ..  ,          , - 1 .;
3)        6  - 1 .  5 .;
4)            - 6 .  1 .;
5)        - 7 .;
6)          - 1 .

     10.07.2007                                         .. 
                             ──────────────────

----------


## Fatman

N 1 -  
 ..
   ..
( :  4502 N 233345
 22.12.2003  "" . ,
  772-054)
. 111-10-12


 2003                 ,      4-    ,    .     IV          ,      9  2004 . N 22,               ,   .
:
1)   - 1 .;
2)        6  - 1 .  5 .;
3)            - 6 .  1 .;
4)        - 7 .;
5)          - 1 .

     10.07.2007                                         .. 
                             ──────────────────

----------

,,!!!    ?
         3   ,  .    /?   ,   3,5%.!! .

----------


## Fatman

> ,,!!!    ?
>          3   ,  .    /?   ,   3,5%.!! .


   ?  " -  " ()  :Big Grin: 

    -  ? 
     ,        . 

         (   ).      .     .        6  (         ,       ,    50   ). 

   "" -         .       .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,,!!!    ?
>          3   ,  .    /?   ,   3,5%.!! .


 - ,   . ,      ,       6-  ,  3-  . 
         .
 ,         -    .

----------


## ewa

-     :
"       ,      ( , ),   ,            . ,    ,      .       .            **.
    ,       .             . ,        30.12.2006  865***.        ,      40    .    ,      (. 2 . 14   29.12.2006  255-). ,    3,5    ,     24     .             ,    .        ,      .
       ,         1500 ,            3000 . 
 ,       ."

,       ,   .      ,   ,   2007     .    ,   2004 ,     . 
   - ,        , ,      ? - ..            ,      .

----------

, ,    ,  ,    /,      7      ? ,  , ,    .?            ?

----------

,     ,        ,  ()       ,      2-            ,      ,      ?,                  .                  (        ).
  ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


      ,     / .



> 


      ""    "",    .



> 2-


 ..       ?  2-  ,        .        ,   ,     .     -          .

----------

,  !          ,       2008   2009   , ..        (   2008).           (?).     : 1.    ?      ,    ,    . 2.  /   2008      ,        .     ,              .          , ,    ,   ?

----------

,     ,   ,        -   .

----------

> ,              .          , ,    ,   ?


     ,  ?    ,      .-       -

----------


## Fraxine

> -       -


   ?

----------

> ?


  :          -(,  )

----------

> ,


 ,  ,    !
  ?       ,   -        ?   ,  ,        ?     ,        ?

PS , ,    ,    .
PPS      ,           (..            ).

----------


## Je@nne

. !  :     -       ,      , ..   ,     .     6%   ( ) -  ,   ,       , .. "   !" -           .
         :
 "10.*               ,  ,  ,    ,  ,     ,       "" *1  ,      **         ,  *24    .
 ""   ""       ,     . 346.15  . 
      ,    ,    .   2 ,   ,      ,   .     3,5%      ,     .   , ,  .     . 
 ?

----------

.     .          -     4  (   ),         
     .  . ,    ?   :Big Grin:  
 .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


  ?


> ,    ?


    ( 12    )*30,4*40%.   .     ,  -  .

----------


## Je@nne

> ,   ,   2007     .    ,   2004 ,     . 
> ...


  ewa.      ,    .            .  ,       ,      ,       .

----------

: "   4 .        .       ().          ?)))     ?))".     :yes:

----------

> : "   4 .        .       ().          ?)))     ?))".


 ,    6     ,..

----------

Fraxine,    .     , ,       6 ?   ,  ? ,   ...  .     ,  , - .     .       ,        ?  ?  :Frown:

----------


## EWA

> ewa.      ,    .            .  ,       ,      ,       .


      .         . ,    ,     ,         -      . ,     "" .

----------

> .         . ,    ,     ,         -      . ,     "" .


      ,   -,     -

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   -,     -


   , ,     ?  ?   ?   ,     ?         1   ?

----------

.   ,  ,    ..      ?
  .                 ,     ,      .        ?          ...

----------

. 6.  ,                   3,5%.?      ,       .
             ?      1,5    ?

----------

!         .    :  ,  , ,    .     !  !  ,       .     23  .  ,    .      ?     86  13.08.02 .    .   ,          .     !       !      ,    .      ? , !

----------

> , ,     ?  ?   ?   ,     ?         1   ?


       -,

----------

> . 6.  ,                   3,5%.?      ,       .
>              ?      1,5    ?


,      1,5   ,      .     3,5 % ,..     ,..  -

----------

,          2  (-  ,  70 )      (     3              30 , ,  3       / ,    /    2 ).    ,   ,    ,    ,  :    140   ,     6         . -    ? - ,    ...

----------


## buza

*Jenne* , ,     .     6%,       ,   ,       :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,     ,         -      .


       , ?

----------


## Je@nne

> *Jenne* , ,     .     6%,       ,   ,


 .   :    -   ,    .      :  ,  (!     ,       ), ,         .    ,  -   -   ,    ,  7 ,    150.  ,    .         . ,   ,  ,  ,    - !     .    5    -   ,       .   ,           , ..      - ..      .     -  .   ,   -            ,     ,   ,   .

----------


## buza

*Je@nne*  !         :Smilie:     !

----------


## Je@nne

!     03-02-07/1-496
04.12.2008    ,   ,    ,      ,      .   ,                  ?

----------

> !     03-02-07/1-496
> 04.12.2008    ,   ,    ,      ,      .   ,                  ?


,       ,  ,      ,    ,    -

----------


## EWA

> , ?


  :
 4 -;   ,   ,       ( )   ,  ,   ,      ,      ,   
  :
 4-,   ,          ,    ,  ,    ,     

,        ,     .   ,    , ..       4,   ,     , ..     .  ,     - ,    ,     .    ,   .          -     .

----------

, , , ,   .  -    6%.   .      ,      .          ,     3,5%? ,    ?   .

----------


## Fraxine

> -,


       ,    .

----------

!              ,      -,     ,  ,               .       ( ),     ,     ,     .    : "                          13.08.2002               . ,        ,      ,   ,     ,    ,            .  ,         ,      ." -   ,    ?     ,     ...

----------

> !              ,      -,     ,  ,               .       ( ),     ,     ,     .    : "                          13.08.2002               . ,        ,      ,   ,     ,    ,            .  ,         ,      ." -   ,    ?     ,     ...


   ,         ?

----------

:      ( ,       ,   ,          ,   ) -   ,   ,             ,   .

----------

> :      ( ,       ,   ,          ,   ) -   ,   ,             ,   .


  .
        .

----------


## Gennady

*.3.3    22  09.03.2004 .* 
,      ,      ,      (  )        (* 1     21  2008 .  110*).

----------


## Gennady

*.4.2    22  09.03.2004 .*

----------

> .
>         .


  .     ,     ???  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 


  - .



> ???  ?


  .

----------

,        ,    (    ).          (     ) -  ""  ,     20000,        7500 ,      .

----------

> ,        ,    (    ).          (     ) -  ""  ,     20000,        7500 ,      .


   :   -   ,  - ,..    , ,  - 7500

----------

,   .

----------

,   :    .       ""?       ,      ?       ?  ,  , " "   ,        ?    ?

----------

> ,   :    .       ""?       ,      ?       ?  ,  , " "   ,        ?    ?


        ?

----------

.       ,      ,  ,.      .?

----------

> .       ,      ,  ,.      .?


,

----------

,    .     .      ,    :Smilie:         ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    .     .      ,           ,


       ,   ,

----------

.      -    ( )  ?

----------

> .      -    ( )  ?


    - ?

----------



----------

,        (   11200  ),      - 8273?      ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,        (   11200  ),      - 8273?      ?

----------

11200  8273?
    4 11200  8273? 
            ,  ,  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ewa

, ..      , ,        .

    8273    4 8273.

----------

:    ,     ,    ,  .       ,    (+).      .      , ,       ,    (. .  ,  ,  ,  ).  ,   ,   ,     ,       !           100 ,  -          ?

----------

> :    ,     ,    ,  .       ,    (+).      .      , ,       ,    (. .  ,  ,  ,  ).


       .     -,      ,

----------


## Fatman

. 
  60-24046/2008-9

     :




> . 12  _(     05.03.2003 .  144)_  ,
>       , ,  
> 
> ** .


             ,      .

       (    ), ..         .       .

 :



> (__ ),    
> 
>  6        
>     ,   . 3 
> 
>    18.04.2003 .,   2, 2043,     
>  .
>   ,      
>  . 2      190-  31.12.2002 .,
> ...


     6        . ..          6 ,         ,        . 

  ,                               -   **      . . ..     ,     . 

         -   6         .   4,6     + 6   .

    ,          6     ...

P.S.         .

 16  2009 . N 09-559/09-2

----------


## Fatman

-             1,5  **  (     )


 16  2009 . N 09-559/09-2




> ,                            6 ,    ,*    ,       * ,    (. 4.2          ,         09.03.2004 N 22).

----------

ewa, .

----------


## .

,     .    6%,      2008 .  III  (, , )       (4),   ,         3,5%.       .  20   ,               .       ,          ( III  2008),    ,    6 ,    10 .   ,   : ,    ,   2008   2009(, , , ) -   ,      3,5%  6 .  ,      2008    I  2009,     (4)  I . (    ,   ).  . ,          .       ,     ,  ,  ,   ,   .   .

----------

> . ,          .       ,     ,  ,  ,   ,   .   .


    ,  ,      ?           ,     .   ,  -

----------


## Fatman

> ,     .    6%,      2008 .  III  (, , )       (4),   ,         3,5%.       .  20   ,               .       ,          ( III  2008),    ,    6 ,    10 .


   4-         -    .      ,    .

            ,    .  10  .            -  (10)        (30,4).  250 000 /(10*30.4) = 822,37 .      25*390/30,4 = 835,20 (      .)           140 .     . 




> ,   : ,    ,   2008   2009(, , , ) -   ,      3,5%  6 .  ,      2008    I  2009,     (4)  I . (    ,   ).  . ,          .       ,     ,  ,  ,   ,   .   .


  .    4.2          ,         09.03.2004 N*22

   -    .        - *  ,  * 

     -      , ..   10    6 .

**  :EEK!:          2009(, , , )?  

       (    ),      2009      .         "" .

----------

> **          2009(, , , )?  
>        (    ),      2009      .         "" .


 ?    ,        ,

----------


## Fatman

> ,  ,      ?           ,     .   ,  -


     .     ,           .

----------


## Fatman

> ?    ,        ,


  ,        .      .

----------

> .     ,           .


    ?        ?     , :

----------


## Fatman

> ?        ?


      ,      .       . 




> , :


    ...

  ?     -           .             .

----------

> ,      .       . 
>   ?     -           .             .


      ,   6  , 10  ?
  -:   ,  ,  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ...


 -.      ,                ?

----------

> -.      ,                ?

----------


## .

,         . ,          .  :  2008   ,   2009   . ,    ,             .     .         4-  -   , ..             .      -  ,                 1,5 .          ( 140 )         .  ,          (  ,      ).        ,   ,     ,   3          -     ,      .  ,   ,     ,      .          ,          , ,     ,     .       -  ,  .    ,        ,  . ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## fishka5

.   ,        .  :      ?   ,     .    !

----------

.
,    2009 .         ,      ,        ?
  ,            ,       . 
      .
 ,        ?

----------

> ,            ,       . 
>       .
>  ,        ?


  -  ?   ,     ,    .

----------

.  ,   .

----------

> .  ,   .


   ,    ,

----------


## ,

!:-)
   ,   ,        ,   , ,     .    ,    .         .           .          ,     (--).    .      (   ),    ,  ,      2008 . :-)  -...)       .              .        )    - ,      1,5 .      -,       . ,   )
  , -!))

----------

> -,       . ,   )
> ))


 , .       ,

----------


## Fatman

> !:-)
>    ,   ,        ,   , ,     .    ,    .         .           .          ,     (--).    .      (   ),    ,  ,      2008 . :-)  -...)       .              .        )    - ,      1,5 .      -,       . ,   )
>   , -!))


 -          .             .        . 
       ?

----------

> ?


      - ,  ,

----------


## buza

> -          .             .        . 
>        ?


-          1,5 ,      !

----------


## buza

> .      (   ),    ,  ,      2008 . :-)  -...)       .


    -?

----------

> -?


     :

----------


## buza

** [/B]
  6%,        6%,  , ,       ,        .       ?

----------

> ** [/B]
>   6%,        6%,  , ,       ,        .       ?


 6%   ,-

----------

> -?


,   .     ,     .        .

----------

> -          .             .        . 
>        ?


   ,     4,       ,  ,  ,       ,      ,        -           .

----------


## Fatman

> :
>   buza  
>  [/b]
>   6%,        6%,  , ,       ,        .       ?





> 6%   ,-


*    ?*


      3,5%   ( 3    31.12.2002 N 190-)   24   ,   25 .

                . 255  . 
*
          ?*

    .   45,  264.  1,    -         : "            " 

                .   .264        ,                    ( 3 .237 ).

           .                 (        ,         .25  - 3,  237  )                    . (   ,     15%).            .

----------


## **

1,5            ?

        .   70     70   .
       6    . 
      70   ,   ?

----------

> 1,5            ?
>        6    . 
>       70   ,   ?


,   .-   ,   ,    -     .

----------


## .

,           .   ,        (        )   70   ?      9592,03     -    ?   ,   -   ,      (          ),  20  .  II     ,       4- -        .     ?   ,      ?      ...     , ()   ,   .    ,   Fatman -     10 ,     ,          .      ,            ?      , , .

----------


## Fatman

> ,           .   ,        (        )   70   ?      9592,03     -    ?   ,   -   ,      (          ),  20  .  II     ,       4- -        .     ?   ,      ?      ...     , ()   ,   .    ,   Fatman -     10 ,     ,          .      ,            ?      , , .


         .               . 

      14     29  2006*. N*255-

   :




> 1.    ,           , *   12 * ,     ,     .
> 2.  ,        ,    ,        ,         ,       ,     24      .        ,      ,                 , *   ,    *             "       ,       ,    ,     ".
> 3.         ,            ,    1  ,    ,   ,     .


      ,      -     .              .          . 

              ()    .           .

----------


## justo

()   2008.
  2008    2009   

   -

----------

> ()   2008.
>   2008    2009   
> 
>    -


 , ,     300   :

----------


## justo

-      ,        .

----------

,   ! - ,   .   (, 6%)   . ,   -   ,    ,    6%- , -,   .    ,  .   ,      ! , ,    -    ,    ?

 :Frown:

----------

> , ,    -    ,    ?


  7      ,  -  .,

----------


## Fraxine

> -  .


   -   .  ,   ?

----------

2008 ,   2008   .      ,   ,         .          .   :Embarrassment:

----------

2008 ,   2008   .      ,   ,         .          .

----------


## buza

> 2008 ,   2008   .      ,   ,         .          .


              ?

----------


## omvolkova

!  - .     (   -   ).    6% ().     - 3,5%    .        .               ,              .      , ..       .        .....     .        ,  ,  (6%),  . 5 ()  .  ,      ,    ?      .  ?        ,          ?      ,  ,  -    .  ..     ..

----------

[QUOTE=omvolkova;52202227]
      - .  , - 100 %,    ,

----------


## Fatman

> !  - .     (   -   ).    6% ().     - 3,5%    .        .               ,              .      , ..       .        .....     .        ,  ,  (6%),  . 5 ()  .  ,      ,    ?      .  ?        ,          ?      ,  ,  -    .  ..     ..


     24   .   25   .        .           ( )  -    26.2   . 

               ,    50%  .     ()     .

----------

?   31.04.09     2008    ?    ?           ,      , ?

----------

> ?   31.04.09     2008    ?    ?           ,      , ?


 ,     31.04,  30.04.    ,    ,

----------

,   ,         2008     ?
 ,   -      ,           2008?!        6%.  :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,         2008     ?
>  ,   -      ,           2008?!        6%.


  ? ""?
   ,         (  )

----------


## Fatman

> ,   -      ,           2008?!        6%.


 .         ,  " "   6%    ,         .  .    ?

           .       .         .                  : , ,  , ?

----------


## Fatman

> ,   ,         2008     ?
>  ,   -      ,           2008?!        6%.


      -          2009 ,              .         . 

     2008     50 . .       ?      ?

----------

> -          2009 ,              .         .


    ,   : ,   :   .

----------

,        2008      ? 
       .    , , ,   ..,     ,   .      .     ,     ,  
    -    , , ,      ,  ,      ?
, !..

----------


## Fatman

> ,        2008      ? 
>        .    , , ,   ..,     ,   .      .     ,     ,  
>     -    , , ,      ,  ,      ?
> , !..


  -     .      .      -     -      .    ,   " "  .       . 

 :      (,  ,  )    ,  -.

----------

, Fatman.     .     ,      ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> , Fatman.     .     ,      ?


   :

----------


## Fraxine

> : , ,  , ?


       ?

----------

> ?


    :

----------


## Fraxine

> :


          ???        .    ?

----------

> ???        .    ?


   ,

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 ** ,   -   ?
 , ,    (   , ,   ).   -     ,  .      20% ,   -      .    ,      .

----------

> ** ,   -   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


 647 ,     ?

----------


## Fraxine

** , ..   ,               ? ???    ?
 --    ?

----------

> ** , ..   ,               ? ???    ?
>  --    ?


     : ,     ,  . ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     ,  . ?


      ?   ,    :yes: . ,   -.

----------


## EugeneD

...  ,  ,       - !           :   ,     - " "...       - "  ". -,             .

----------

[QUOTE=EugeneD;52210982. -,             .[/QUOTE]

,,

----------


## Fraxine

> .


     (..  ) -   .       (   )  


> ,    (   , ,   ).   -     ,  .      20% ,   -      .    ,      .


 ,         -. 24  25.

----------

> (..  ) -   .       (   )   ,         -. 24  25.


   ,

----------


## Fatman

> (..  ) -   .       (   )   ,         -. 24  25.


    .    (     24 )   -     .           ""  .  ,            .       (       "")     .         .         . 

    (           )       .

----------


## **

> (),  ,      2008 .


      -   ?

----------


## buza

> -   ?


    ,     :Smilie:

----------

**  
      -   ?

    2008 .   25,  5  144.   .
    ,   .   -3

----------

,   .
  .       500.,      .           ?     .

----------

> ,   .
>   .       500.,      .           ?     .


  ,

----------

" 5" , ,  4 -144,.1 -36

----------

,  ,  ",       ..?
    8  ,    ,  .

  ,  ,    ,     
8    6      5  ,     ...
   6  (  6    6 .   ) 

P.S        ..?
     9    (   )

----------

,  
        ,  ,

----------

> ,  ,    ,     
> 8    6      5  ,     ...
>    6  (  6    6 .   ) 
> P.S        ..?
>      9    (   )


    ( )

----------

> ,  
>         ,  ,


             ?
   " "?

----------


## Alohna

!       ,      ( 23  ):
1.     6%,    (         1927 ,        ),      (        ),     (  ,     ,  ,       ),     . 
  7  .
:    :
)        (  -, - 0, 2%  , -14%      ( , ,         8000 .  2009.,       );
)       ,      /,    6%  ,         3,5%- (        /      -  -)
)      "     14 "    ,  
)  -   4330         ,  .

,       ???
 :yes:

----------

> )        (  -, - 0, 2%  , -14%      ( , ,         8000 .  2009.,       );
> )       ,      /,    6%  ,         3,5%- (        /      -  -)
> )      "     14 "    ,  
> )  -   4330         ,  .


   ,    , -     6 :   ,

----------

.  6    .        ,    ,  . , :
1)	       (,6%),       ? 
2)	       ? 
3)	   4  2      , ,  ,      ?

----------

> .  6    .        ,    ,  . , :
> 1)	       (,6%),       ? 
> 2)	       ? 
> 3)	   4  2      , ,  ,      ?


        ,.. -,     .  ,    .

----------

> ,.. -,     .  ,    .


,  .         ,         ? :Frown:

----------

> ,  .         ,         ?


 ?

----------

.

----------

> .


      ,        (  ,),..    .

----------


## Alohna

> 1.     6%,    (         1927 ,        ),      (        ),     (  ,     ,  ,       ),     . 
>   7  .
> :    :
> )        (  -, - 0, 2%  , -14%      ( , ,         8000 .  2009.,       );
> )       ,      /,    6%  ,         3,5%- (        /      -  -)
> )      "     14 "    ,  
> )  -   4330         ,  .


     ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ?


    ,        ,    .     ,     .

----------


## buza

, .
    , 6-      8  (     ).
 8-        (    30   ,     24.06.09    30 , ,     ).
1.              4  2 ? 
2.               , ?     7 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pepsona

.          .     .
      .
     -   .     ,     .     ,  , ,     ...()...     ,      . 
   ,    .         :

  1 .   -    -       . -  -   -      -  -  .  ,   . 
       :   ,  ,         (  ),   ,    ?  -     .  ?  ,      .



  ,      ,  

       ,  .   9 000   .    ,      ,   - 27 000.      :        ?  ,    -       ,   -  ,    -  . (,  , ,  ). .        ,     ,               .        (   ).

         -      .       16 .    .
    .   -          .      , ? 
     ,   (  -   ),    ,     ?  ,    ,         ?

 ,          , ,   ,      .      ,      .         ?     ?      -  ?      .    ,        -    ,   ,      .     -    .  !

          .

----------

> .,          , ,   ,      .      ,      .         ?     ?      -  ?      .    ,        -    ,   ,      .     -    .  !


      ,   ,  .   : -       .

----------


## macha911

:
   ()     .
       !!!! -    ,          1,5     :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

*Pepsona*,  , ,      ,   ?         -    ?

----------

> :
>    ()     .
>        !!!! -    ,          1,5


 :      (),       ,      ,      .

----------


## Alohna

,        ,      ./      14 ,         ?         -      ,   3     !

----------

> ,        ,      ./      14 ,         ?         -      ,   3     !


             7

----------

? ?

----------

> ? ?


,

----------


## RNM

, 
       ,          / :-(
 ,       2 ,   /  ...
    ,     ,    1 , ,     ,    ...  ,   15      1 ...
 ,     ,       ?   ,    ??

      )  ,    , 5  ,     ...   ,     ,    3%,   3,5...

----------


## RNM

....
 13.        
( .    05.12.2006 N 207-)

"          ,  ,       ,         ,      ."

      ,   ,   -,        ?    ?   40%      / 3,5%?        ?

----------

> ,     ,    1 , ,     ,    ...  ,   15      1 ...
>  ,     ,       ?   ,    ??


   :    ,     ,  .    ,  .     -  ,..   .

----------


## Pepsona

> ,   ,  .   : -       .


 .        .   


> ?     ?      -  ?

----------

> .        .


  :  ,    ,  .
   ,   ,

----------

.  -   6%.   2007      ,   2007  - ,   2008  -       ,  -     .       , ..   1,5   ,     .
:    -        ?

----------

.     28.09,         15.09.     ?    ,    01.10.       .    , 30    28.09  01.10    .     ...?

----------

,     ,   (, , 6%)     .   :
1)	  ,    ,    ?     ?         ,    ,   4 ? 
2)	       ,   ,      ,     -    ,        - ,    .      ,      ?

----------


## Fatman

> , 
>        ,          / :-(
>  ,       2 ,   /  ...
>     ,     ,    1 , ,     ,    ...  ,   15      1 ...


    ? 




> ,     ,       ?   ,    ??


 .       .    .




> )  ,    , 5  ,     ...   ,     ,    3%,   3,5...


         ? 
    ?             ,          .       (    "")         .

         .      ""   ... 

   :          ,     " ",            ,       -      .    ,      ,     ,           .          .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


**  ?



> ,    ,    ?     ?


  -   (  , )  ,   /  -       ,     -, ,           -  (,   ..).  .



> -    ,        - ,    .


    -       ,    .
  -  (   ,    )  ?

----------

, ,                  6 ,        ,    12  ,   ? .

----------

> .  -   6%.   2007      ,   2007  - ,   2008  -       ,  -     .       , ..   1,5   ,     .
> :    -        ?


.         ?

----------

.   ( )           ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ( )


  ,  -  ?  ,   .

----------

> , ,                  6 ,        ,    12  ,   ? .


           (   6%).                    1-  .    .       7  (     )   70  .

----------

, ,  !     :      1 , ,  ,         -  ,      ,    2    3  .   ,         3- , . .   3- .  : -  ,  - ,    ""   ?         ,      ...

----------


## Fraxine

> 1 ,


   ?   -      1 .,    ?    -  .

----------

1   ;       ,      ,      15 ,    .   1    ,    .   -      ?

----------

,    :  ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## Je@nne

,              .       ,                   -         . ,  ,     255,    1.01.2007.  ,    , ,    ,     .       ,        ,     -   .   .   15     .

----------


## Fatman

> 1   ;       ,      ,      15 ,    .   1    ,    .   -      ?


  -       ,   15  ,    .        -    ,     .

     ""  -      .   ""     .

 ,           ,    " ",            2 .

    ,       " "           .   -       -  .

----------

Fatman,   ! ,    ,   ,   ,      -   ,     - .  ,    ,     ,   , 0,      1  2     ,     1  -   ,       ,      "",    . ,   ,  - ,   , , ,                ?    ,     ?           ,     -       ,    ...

----------


## Fatman

** .   ,        .

           .      704

----------


## Fatman

> Fatman,   ! ,    ,   ,   ,      -   ,     - .  ,    ,     ,   , 0,      1  2     ,     1  -   ,       ,      "",    . ,   ,  - ,   , , ,                ?    ,     ?           ,     -       ,    ...


     4-.         .      ,          .           . 

 "  "  "  "      , -      .    -  ,     .

----------

:   ,   . 
   1.           ? - ,       ;
   2.      ,         ,    ,     ,    ( "" ),  " " -     ? 
   3.       ,     45%   ,        ( ,   45%      ,   ,   . .,      ,    ).    -        ,   45%      ?
.

----------


## .

(714)

----------

, ,       .      -    3,5%    (7500),    ,  ,      .         ?

----------


## .

, ,       .       .
,   -     .   ( )  Z-,   -        .

----------

> , ,       .       .
> ,   -     .   ( )  Z-,   -        .


   -          : - - -  (  "")-45%    (  "").  Z-   ( )?        ? , ,     ...

----------


## .

Z-    .    ,   .  -    ?          .     ,   .     .    ,   .

----------

> Z-    .    ,   .  -    ?          .     ,   .     .    ,   .


,  -   ,       .    -   ,    ,  -  ,     ...    ,  -      600     ...    !

----------


## .

?     ?

----------

> ?     ?


,  -   ,         -  .      -    ,             .     -  ,            .

----------


## buza

,    680,          2- ?

----------


## .

(722)        .        .    .          ,         .

----------


## .

(723)
1) 2    .      3 , ..     ,      .   ,         6 .   .     ,    :Smilie: 
         ,              6 
(     22.01.2009 N 35-2037/08-20)
 -          ,                 .                  ,   .     ,   ,           6 .
 ,    . 4 . 2    31.12.2002 N 190-                  6 .     . 14                        (.     05.03.2003 N 144).     :  ,             6 ,           ,      .  ,                  6      .        .
   .

2)    -       .      ,     .   .

----------


## buza

*.*
 .     :Smilie:

----------

> (722)        .        .    .          ,         .


,     (     "    "),   -   (   ),  -    (     ).               ,      .             ,     ,?                ,        45%  ?

----------

,     (     "    "),   -   (   ),  -    (     ).               ,      .             ,     ,?                ,        45%  ? 
          ,      .         ?     ...

----------


## .

.  ,       .       -      .          ,       .

----------

> .  ,       .       -      .          ,       .


,     .    ,        (   -),    - " "...
    3 :
1.      ""    ?
2.      (    ),       ,        ?
3.    :     ,             ,        ?

----------


## natnik2306

! . - ,  .       . 
1.    10         6         .
2.        .
3.       .
  ,  1.5             .
 :     - ,     ,    .
       -  .

----------


## .

(730)
1.
2.  -   ,   
3.,   -          .

----------


## .

(731)  .    .  .

----------


## Fatman

> ! . - ,  .       . 
> 1.    10         6         .
> 2.        .
> 3.       .
>   ,  1.5             .
>  :     - ,     ,    .
>        -  .


1.       -     .      ,      6   ( 6                   ). 
2)  3,5 %        24-25   .
3) .  ,   1,5      2. (      ).
 :  . 
         ,     ,    .      ,         -      .

----------

> (730)
> 1.
> 2.  -   ,   
> 3.,   -          .


.,  !

----------

696.

----------


## Fatman

> .     28.09,         15.09.     ?    ,    01.10.       .    , 30    28.09  01.10    .     ...?


      15.09?
6                   .       ?  ?    6   30 . 
                . -       .

----------


## buza

(  08),   4   1       4  3 (     ).   2-    (        )  - ??   ,      ?

----------


## buza

11.12.2008  02-18/07-12222(http://www.v2b.ru/Article20090203102009)   .      ??,    25 390 (         )

----------


## Fatman

> 11.12.2008  02-18/07-12222(http://www.v2b.ru/Article20090203102009)   .      ??,    25 390 (         )


  .       .  /,           .

----------


## buza

*Fatman*  , -     ,       :Smilie: 
 -  738-  ?

----------

(737)
,   01.04.09.   6. 30.09,    28.09      ?

----------

> (737)
> ,   01.04.09.   6 . 30.09,    28.09      ?


      4   140-3 = 137 . 
    137 ,   140.  ,     .     .    -     .

----------


## Alohna

> 7


   ,   1            .        . 
            ?

----------

,       ,          1,5  ,   ,   3,5 %    
  875  ,  ,        1,5 .   ,  ,   ,   , , ,   , .          ,,   . , ?  -  ? !

----------


## -()

!     -         4  .
       ? 
   2008(       )  4   4 . 2008 , 1,   2  2009.    2  (11,12) 2008 ,  1  (  2  -17 -   )      2   15  .           . (  .     + )
  ?
  / 25  2009

----------


## Askizyanochka

! -  ,  ,    2009 ,     .   1 ,   ,    . - ,  (),    ,     ,   --      (++    ).     (   ) ,    ""   .. 
6         (84 )-   : " ,   ,     (????)     ?"
    : "      ?   !" ,  , (       ) .   , ,   -,   -       -     -        (    ,  -  ,    , -           -   ). 
 38 ,   90 ,     ,  ,    . 
,   ,   :yes:

----------


## Fatman

> ! -  ,  ,    2009 ,     .   1 ,   ,    . - ,  (),    ,     ,   --      (++    ).     (   ) ,    ""   .. 
> 6         (84 )-   : " ,   ,     (????)     ?"
>     : "      ?   !" ,  , (       ) .   , ,   -,   -       -     -        (    ,  -  ,    , -           -   ). 
>  38 ,   90 ,     ,  ,    . 
> ,   ,


    : 
*      9  2004 . N 22 
*


> 4.3.                ,    4.1  ,       ( )   **       .
>            ( )         .


       ,      ""    .    90      ...

----------


## Askizyanochka

> : 
> *      9  2004 . N 22 
> *
> 
>        ,      ""    .    90      ...


     -         ,   , .   "". 
,  - ,       , : ",   " -    -      : " - ". ,  -        . 
 :Wink:

----------


## Alohna

-,        , .. "   10 ,  ,     ,    ,     -      ".    (       ),    ,         1 ,     6- ,   ",        ,      ,   ,  ". 
   ,   ,  ? 
     ,   , !

----------


## Askizyanochka

> -,        , .. "   10 ,  ,     ,    ,     -      ".    (       ),    ,         1 ,     6- ,   ",        ,      ,   ,  ". 
>    ,   ,  ? 
>      ,   , !


 !        6  (-) ""   (     )-            . ,     (100%   /   100   -            1  +        40%   /).     (     ),   (   ,    -     )         .    .   :Smilie: !!!

----------


## Askizyanochka

!             1,5 . 
-  ,  .    3,5%     -,    , -3 ,          :Smilie: . 
   ,         1,5  -            (19 )            6  (             6 : -,     1 ???). 
 !

----------


## Fatman

> !             1,5 . 
> -  ,  .    3,5%     -,    , -3 ,         . 
>    ,         1,5  -            (19 )            6  (             6 : -,     1 ???). 
>  !


      ,         . 
         1,5 .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ,         . 
>          1,5 .


 ,       1,5        (        -     -,        ). 
          ,   ?! -          -    .

----------

.     ,   . 140 .   ?        ?

----------


## Fatman

> ,       1,5        (        -     -,        ). 
>           ,   ?! -          -    .


      . 
          .    1,5   .      -    .  

      ...          . -        ...       1,5       (   ,         )

----------


## Fraxine

> 1,5       (   ,         )


     ?

----------

> ?


       ...

----------


## Fraxine

> ...


 ???     .

----------


## 28

!    ,       ( -,   ,   ,    45%      ,    6     , ,    2 ).            . ;  - .   :      .   -        2005 , . .  2005      - ,          ,   !    :  ,            .    .
    :    -               ?   ,     ,    ...

----------


## Askizyanochka

> !    ,       ( -,   ,   ,    45%      ,    6     , ,    2 ).            . ;  - .   :      .   -        2005 , . .  2005      - ,          ,   !    :  ,            .    .
>     :    -               ?   ,     ,    ...


 -       " "    ,   " " -    ,      .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> . 
>           .    1,5   .      -    .  
> 
>       ...          . -        ...       1,5       (   ,         )


        1,5          ()   (!) 6 .            -       -,    "",          -      ,  "   ,    ".

----------

755,    .

----------


## Fraxine

> .     ,   . 140 .   ?        ?


 -,    ,      .     140   ???

----------


## Fraxine

> 1,5          ()   (!) 6 .


    ???         - ???

----------

> -       " "    ,   " " -    ,      .


     ,   ,           !      ,      ,  2   (  ,    ) -  2  ,    ...     ...  .  ,   -    2       .   .      ,  -      (   ,            )?   -    ,  ,   .   ...

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ???         - ???


,   "". ,    ,         .      4 .,    10 ..    .

----------


## Fatman

> ,   "". ,    ,         .      4 .,    10 ..    .


 .        ... 

   ,     -       ,          .          .     4- (    )    -    ,       .   .          ...

----------


## Fatman

> ,   "". ,    ,         .      4 .,    10 ..    .


        ...   4-  - 4 ..? 
 ""    ,    ,      . 
      "" .    "",   ,       .

----------


## 28

, , ,      .  :     ,  -   , ..     , , 20135 .,  3,5%     , .. 20000,    6 ...            ,   .     :  -   ,    ,     ,   ,    /,   .    ?

----------


## Fatman

> , , ,      .  :     ,  -   , ..     , , 20135 .,  3,5%     , .. 20000,    6 ...            ,   .     :  -   ,    ,     ,   ,    /,   .    ?


   ,   .




> *
> 
>  21  2008*. N*110*
>  11.        ,   ,    ,           **  ( N*3).
>              ( )          (         )     (         ).
>         ,     ,    ,       ,         .


              .




> *    15  2007*. N*375*
> 3.  ,       ,                  (,  ,      () ,  ,     (   ,  ,  ,  ,         ),  ,     ),    , **       "       ,       ,    ,     ".

----------


## 28

. /         , ..   ,     3,5%. ,      , ,    , ?       ,          3,5%    ?   ,        ,    ...

----------


## Fatman

> . /         , ..   ,     3,5%. ,      , ,    , ?       ,          3,5%    ?   ,        ,    ...


     ,    ...    4-  (      .  )    .

          .         ...

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     -       ,          .


   -     ,     (),   -   . 
  -   ?  ,  -  ""-  -  - ...

----------


## 28

> ,    ...    4-  (      .  )    .
> 
>           .         ...


  ,      ,        (    ,     ),       .    -  , .

----------


## Fatman

> ,      ,        (    ,     ),       .    -  , .


-   ?           .        ...

----------

> ,       ,          1,5  ,   ,   3,5 %    
>   875  ,  ,        1,5 .   ,  ,   ,   , , ,   , .          ,,   . , ?  -  ? !


   .             ,              .             1,5 .   .

----------

> , , ,      .  :     ,  -   , ..     , , 20135 .,


,       .

----------


## 28

> ,       .


  , ,    1   145 ,   2   325,     :          ,      (      180 .)?

----------

> , ,    1   145 ,   2   325,     :          ,      (      180 .)?


,  , , .        .  ,   ,   .

----------


## Fatman

> ,  , , .        .  ,   ,   .


     "" . (      4-).         +  .

----------

.  -  ?      .     ,         . ,   .  :         ?         ?
      .    01.09.09.

----------


## 28

> "" . (      4-).         +  .


,    4-.       ?   ,        ,    ,     ? , ,    -; ,    5.07.  1   8.87.  2 .

----------

1,5    13833 .  2010.
           19.01.09.

         29198,5 (25390 * 1.15 ).      29300  6      .

:       6 ,   12  .   ,        ?

 .  .

----------


## Fatman

> 1,5    13833 .  2010.
>            19.01.09.
> 
>          29198,5 (25390 * 1.15 ).      29300  6      .
> 
> :       6 ,   12  .   ,        ?
> 
>  .  .


      -    - 2009 .    (   )                       .      34575 -     13833     2010 . 

         2011  -     ,        ,   2011   ?

----------

Fatman!
              ,   40000 . - 3,5%.       40%    .
    ,      ,       0                  0. .    -       ,      .?
   ,  -          .

        .   . 
..     + 1.15 ( )?

 !

----------


## buza

,          ,   ,             (- 2009,   08.06.09),    ( 2008- 2009),      . 
   ,   ?   .

----------

?           . ,    .   ,    01.09.09. 
       !

        .

----------


## buza

**     ,     117 ,     12 ,    ,    59, ..      .      ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> (- 2009,   08.06.09),    ( 2008- 2009),      .


  -  :Wow: 
      ,       ,    -  -       ?

----------


## 28

> ,          ,   ,             (- 2009,   08.06.09),    ( 2008- 2009),      . 
>    ,   ?   .


    ?    ?     ,    6 , ,   - ?           ,    ...  ,    , ,        ,   (    ,       ; ,     99%    ,   ),   12  -     ,     .

----------


## Fatman

> ,          ,   ,             (- 2009,   08.06.09),    ( 2008- 2009),      . 
>    ,   ?   .


""    . 
    771       :

   ...

----------


## buza

*Fatman* ,    ,     ,            ,           ,   1-            ??

----------


## buza

* 28*    6%,   ,       ,

----------


## **

,    (     )   ?      ,      ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    (     )   ?      ,      ?


         ( ).

----------


## 28

,  ,    ,   :            (    ),          ?         ?   2 ,    ,   ,  .  ,       (  ,    )     -  2   ;   -   ...       ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -   ...


       -   .           .



> 2 ,    ,   ,  .


      .     ,  - .
 :yes: . -.

----------


## buza

,   ,  ,    ,     ,     -   ... ,    -   ,...

----------


## Fraxine

> -


     -   .



> -


  ,         .

----------


## Fatman

> ,   ,  ,    ,     ,     -   ... ,    -   ,...


          ,       .        .  ,   ,    ,            .    ( ,   )   .

   ?           ,    ,     .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    ,     .


 ,       :Wink: .

----------

,                 .     ,       ,      ,     ,   ,      ..     ? ,    15 ...

----------


## EugeneD

!      ?      ...    -    -   ,  !

----------

,   .
        .
    ,   ,  ,     .
     (.    ,     1,5 )  .
          .
  -      .
        ,  ,    ,       ,         ,      , )

----------


## 28

:     ! /      ( ,       ,        ,   !),     - (  ,    ), ,     , ,  /,    2 .   !  ,    !

----------


## 28

P. S.:        !!!

----------


## Fraxine

> (.    ,     1,5 )


 ???       .          1,5 -     ?

----------


## buza

> :     ! /


   !! :Big Grin:

----------


## )

?  :Smilie: 
 6 ,     6%,    10 000 . (            ,   ).
     ,   ?

----------


## Fatman

> ???       .          1,5 -     ?


   -    .          ... 

    ""       6        (      )      1,5 .        -       .

----------


## imikrukova

,    -   2010       (213 ).    .  -       ?

----------

,      ?
     29300 . 25390 * 1,15  = 29198,5
29198,5 * 6  : 183  (-)= 957,33 * 140  = 134025,9 . 
?????

----------


## Askizyanochka

!  -  ,      13  ,          (   ,  , ,  ""). 6   ,       ,   .          110  (   140),     2,5 . .,      . 
  "",      :yes:

----------

,    ,          ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 2,5 . .,      .


  -?



> ""


   ?
 :Frown: -    (   ,  ?). ,   .

----------


## imikrukova

, -,  2010

----------

, !
    :
       29.05.08.
 31.03.09.   3,5%(-)
   :
 - 2132
 - 2132
 - 59797
 - 70761
 - 56877,5
 - 30494
 - 25700
 - 16337
 - 31361
 - 20480
 - 42370
 - 39077
 01.09.09. -   
     .
    ,         ,     (?)   ,    .
      ,   ,   ,  - .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ,    ,          ?


      40 .  ,       33   -       .     ,  "" ,     1155 .   117 , ,      ,     30 . ,   :Wink:

----------


## Askizyanochka

> -?
>    ?
> -    (   ,  ?). ,   .


,    /  ,   .
  ,         -   ,       2 ,     -27 ,  ,    ,    -      .  ,     ,      , .       2 ()         .  :      :Smilie:

----------

117 , ,      ,     30 . ,  

 ! 
   ,       
     ,( ),        , !
R.S   6       !!

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ! 
>    ,       
>      ,( ),        , !
> R.S   6       !!


  ? 
 6         -       90               -    -"" :yes:

----------

, !
,    /  ,   .?  ? 
    :
       29.05.08.
 31.03.09.   3,5%(-)
   :
 - 2132
 - 2132
 - 59797
 - 70761
 - 56877,5
 - 30494
 - 25700
 - 16337
 - 31361
 - 20480
 - 42370
 - 39077
 01.09.09. -   
     .
    ,         ,     (?)   ,    .
      ,   ,   ,  - .

----------


## Fatman

> , !
> ,    /  ,   .?  ? 
>     :
>        29.05.08.
>  31.03.09.   3,5%(-)
>    :
>  - 2132
>  - 2132
>  - 59797
> ...


      (   ) -        :
(25700+16337+31361+20480+42370+39077)/(31+30+31+30+31+31)=175325/184= 952,85

        (   .  ) 25390/30,4 = 835.20

   (  )   835.20 * 140 (       ) = 116928. 

    (835.20)     2   .

----------

,       .

1)  -:       4   5    4-         ? 

2)        ?      ?      -   4-  9 ? 

3)       ( ),   ?

----------


## .

> 1)  -:       4   5    4-         ?


.4 -              
.5 -          



> 2)        ?      ?      -   4-  9 ? 
> 
> 3)       ( ),   ?


    ,   " 7  ()"

    ?

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ,       .
> 
> 2)        ?      ?      -   4-  9 ?


    "  .... (  )",   " ...."

----------


## Fatman

> ,    -   2010       (213 ).    .  -       ?


* -             2010 . *  :Frown: 




> *   29  2006*. N*255-
> "            "
> (   9 , 24  2009 .)*
> 
> *
>  1.2.*
> 6)   -             ,    ,              ,    ,      ,   , **                , - ** ,        .


* 4.5.*
3.      ** ,    ** ,     ,  ** ,    "       ,     ,           "  *       ,*   12* .[/QUOTE]

   2010      4330

              : 4330*2,9%*12= 1506,84      31 .

        -    31  -         .




> * 4.5.*
> 4.    ,                 ,  *  31  *   *                    .
> 6. ,                 , *             *4  *   ,     *3  ,   ,   ,     .*


 c 2010      ,       , ..     2010,     2011,      (   01.01.2011)   31  2010   ,    2011        .

   :           ,       -     . 

    -    ,              2010   .     .

----------


## imikrukova

,    ,   .       ,  ,      2009   ,      2010 ,       :Frown:     ,         .
 . ,       :Smilie: 
       .

----------


## Fatman

> ,    ,   .       ,  ,      2009   ,      2010 ,


 .   .     -            2009 +   2010.

     .        , ..      ,      2010.    213- ,   2010            -               6  4.5 .

----------

,  1,5    1500 .

 2010.
        ..?
  ...
        1100. 10   2008.

    ,
       ..
( ..1500.???     ..  ..
  ???
        ?

----------

.    2009,        ,         1,5 ????       2010.     3500?( )

----------


## Irina_uralsib

.
    6% () "  ",    ,       .
      ,      ,        - .      12.000 .  . 
 4 .    ,      ,     ,   2010      . 
   ?     ,     %   ,    ,  ,     ,      ?
  ,          (.           1,5  -    ?)     -   ?
 ...

----------


## 28

> .   .     -            2009 +   2010.
> 
>      .        , ..      ,      2010.    213- ,   2010            -               6  4.5 .


       1,5 ?     /  ,   2009.            1,5 ,           2010 ,       8000   1500?

----------


## Fatman

> .
> 
>    ?     ,     %   ,    ,  ,     ,      ?


  :

       2009 .      N*255-    .           2010 .   ""    2009    ,    .   6          ( ).        2009    , ** . ..      ,        2,9%  3,5%          . 

   6  4.5  255-    24  2009 .   **          , *..  :   2009          2010 !!!*.

      ,     255-.

----------

,
   " " , 
      ,        :   ,    ,       .            .

  ,       ,        -  ,     ,        ,    ,   .

 2010     415  .       ,            8 ,  34 583   .    - 18 720 .    5  8     27 666 ,    5  - 20 750 .

----------


## Fatman

> ,
>    " " , 
>       ,   **     :   ,    ,       .            .


 ** ...    **. 
     2010       "" .    "  "  -       (     2011),    ** ... 
    6  1.2 "_  ,                 , - _ " 

     -   ""     .

----------

. ,   " "    ?    ...     .    6%   25 000/ . +    ( ,     ).   3 .     -        . ,       1,5       (  :       -      ),            .       ?   ?               ?      ?    -           1,5    ?

----------


## Fatman

> ?    -           1,5    ?



        .

----------

> .


  .       -   .      .           ,                   (  ,      )?   ,            ?

----------

-...

 .       6  ??

----------


## Fatman

> -...
> 
>  .       6  ??


 - 6     1 .      ,   .

----------


## Je@nne

! -  ,     ,   ,               1,5 . , ,  .     ,        ,       ,      .

----------


## Gennady

- ,    III  IV (   !)  ,   ( )        

1.       9  2004 . N 22 "           "


   ,      .

2.    31  2002 . N 190-
"       ,       ,    ,     "


3.    29  2006 . N 255-
"     ,     ,    "

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 ""     ,    -   (  -,     ,   -,    ,   ).    -       ,        . 
 -?

----------


## Je@nne

1,5  -         . ,    ,  ,      ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

-     6  (   - ).    -,     -  ,            (-   ).     .       2009 -   ( -   -    :Smilie: ).  ,   ,  , -    . 
 :Frown: .

----------


## Je@nne

> "   -       ,        . 
>  -?


  190        ,       ,    ,     ͻ,  ,  ,  ,  ,    , ,                       ,                 3,5  ** ,      24             ,     .   
     05.03.2003 144  10:                ,  ,  ,    ,  ,     ,       ""  1  ,      **         ,   24    ,  ""   ""       ,     . 346.15  ".
        ,         ,   .
     -  ,  ,         (  )  :Angy man: -  -      :write: -         .       :Type: .    .
    ,       ,    .     -      :Baby: .   ! :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ""   ""       ,     . 346.15  "


*Je@nne*,  -    144   -    ?

----------


## Je@nne

144 :      ,         : 


 346.18  
*1.  ,         ,          .*

2.  ,         ,    ,      ,    .

----------


## Je@nne

-    .   .

----------


## Je@nne

:     : "       ,    "  :Confused:   :Mad:

----------


## Fatman

> 144 :      ,         : 
> 
> 
>  346.18  
> 1.  ,         ,          .


  ...         .

346.18      ,        .

 24 (   )  25  (   )  .    273   . ( ).  

 237.  ,  24   

3.   ,    2  1  235   (** , , ,   .) ,    ,         ,           , *  ,   * .    ,         ,   ,     ,          25  .

----------


## Je@nne

,     (  ),  ,                (     ,     6%).  ,   ,          (   ). ,  -   ,  -   ,   .

----------

> 213- ,   2010            -               6  4.5 .


    .  ,          2010 (, ,  -  2010)

----------

> ,     (  ),  ,                (     ,     6%).  ,   ,          (   ). ,  -   ,  -   ,   .

----------


## Elenka16

, .         .  -    6%,  ?

----------

!  ,          1,5 ,   ,   2010   .    ,        1,5 .   .

----------


## Je@nne

> 


    - www.fss.ru,   "  "

----------

> - www.fss.ru,   "  "

----------


## EugeneD

> , .         .  -    6%,  ?


     ?       ?      - , ,     . , !

 , ,      ...

----------


## Elenka16

, , .   ,    , ..  ,   .  ?  .!

----------

!  ,          1,5 ,   ,   2010   .    ,        1,5 .   .

----------


## Fatman

> !  ,          1,5 ,   ,   2010   .    ,        1,5 .   .


     -   ""      ...              (    )

----------

> -   ""      ...              (    )


... ,   ,       (((

----------


## buza

,         ,  100%,    ,    8  6-     8    :Wow: 
  6%, : 
,
     6 ,
  4 

   1 .2009 ( ,   )

    3 .  1 . (  ) -    
     -    
   -     .
          .
    ,   ,     ( 969  ,    ,  - ,    ).

         !!!   ,         . 

  ,     ,      ?

----------


## Je@nne

buza,       !!!  :Wow:    ,    2  .       , ,        .  , .        .  ,       ...
  ,           ,   .       ,          ?

       ,     ,     .

----------


## buza

*Je@nne* ,           :Smilie: .         ,

----------

!
  01.09.09.        ,      ?        ?
  :              .    -, -, -.         2   ?
 !

----------


## Fatman

> !
>   01.09.09.        ,      ?        ?
>   :              .    -, -, -.         2   ?
>  !


          ... (     )

               ,     ,          1,5 .             . 
             .

----------


## marinette

!    Glissando,     !!!  12 ,    ,       .
:    6%      .
, ,    ,  -          .
     ?
     , -.
         ,      3    ( ).     6     .      ,    .       ,        ,  ,       ?
         ,    ?        ,     -    ?    ,        . ,          ?
       -            ,         /,  ,    6%      .

----------


## EugeneD

.29,  848.

----------


## marinette

,        ,  (
         !  !

----------


## EugeneD

...   - -    . 28 , 828 .

----------


## marinette

.......       -,  ,   ,  ,         .
    ,            ...

----------


## sharova_n

> .......       -,  ,   ,  ,         .
>     ,            ...



    - "  "   ,    .       .
      .

----------


## vicy

....)))     20.08.09...     (  2010)...       6 ....   ...

----------


## marinette

*sharova_n*- ,      !(
*vicy*  ,     !!! ,     !   ,   ,          ??..

----------


## vicy

:    -  ...     ...   ...   ... 15   ....     ... . ........  ,      (((((((((((((((

----------


## Fatman

> :    -  ...     ...   ...   ... 15   ....     ... . ........  ,      (((((((((((((((


 .        28-29 .            ...            ...         25000*3.5%*4     = 3500 . 
  13%,  14%,,  .  ..       25000  ...    "  2 "    ,     . 
      .... 
  ,   ,     -   "".

----------


## Fatman

> 15   ....     ...


       ...     15     . ..  15 .

----------


## Fraxine

-       ,     ,    ,       ,      .   -  -     ,      . -,    ,     :Frown: .

----------


## vicy

)))      :Redface: ...
       ?... 6 .     ... ....???

----------

Fraxine

      ..    .

----------


## Fraxine

> ..


  :Smilie:  - .  ,        .

----------


## LuckyBuh

, ,       . 
 -    2010  -   2009 .     ,     , ..      ............

----------


## Fraxine

-    ,       -    ()   -        , ,  .
      ? 


> - .


  ""- .  .

----------


## Fraxine

,       :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
    (""    -      )   -     .      ,         -- ,         ..  ,  . 
    ,         -   .    ,     (    ,  ),          ,  -    ,  -   .
    -  .       -            :Frown: .

----------

> , ,       . 
>  -    2010  -   2009 .     ,     , ..      ............


     2010,   .......        !      .

----------


## NATABRIL

,  .  ,    (  /  ),   19       ...  ,     ?    ...

----------

()  ?       ?

----------


## Fatman

> ()  ?       ?


   .       1 .     .        .

----------

!
  01.09.09.        ,      ?  ,            !        ?
  :              .    -, -, -   18  2010..         2   ?         ,    ?
 !     ,     ....    .....

----------

3   ?     3       ?  -  ?      6%  .

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------

*          ,      ?* [/B]
       :   4849,6,   2424,8

----------

!
          ,       .              .       -6%  .
        ,   .
       .  -  ?     ,    ,             ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       .              .       -6%  .


  ""      ?

----------

.     ,   ,     ..  ,      .    ,       ...       ...

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ""      ?


 (     -       ),       ""  1     .  ,        .        (    2  -   )       ,         1,5 .     (,   ,   ),    - , " ",   - :Smilie:

----------


## Askizyanochka

> !
>           ,       .              .       -6%  .
>         ,   .
>        .  -  ?     ,    ,             ?


     .       ,                1,5   ,         , ""  ,     !!! :yes:

----------


## Gennady

> ,       .              .


  =     ? ..., ....

----------


## Fraxine

-    -  !!!!  17 ,     "".  ,        .

----------


## _

6%.  .     4-4,5 .           ,        6-  .   http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r202_04.htm  213    24.07.09.  37 . 16. ,   -      ?

----------


## _

24.07.09 N 213-




  (  )

 "      
,    
,    

 "

()




17  2009 



18  2009 
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................16.              ,   31  2009  ()       31  2002  N 190- "       ,       ,    ,     " ( -   "       ,       ,    ,     "),          "            " (    ). ,    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         .                 ,    1  2010                ,         ,   2010 ,                   12  1996  N 8- "    " (    ).

     .

----------

10 
    ,    1,5 
1) , 2)          ,,
3)  4   4)  
 ,  ,     !  20 .
,

----------


## Askizyanochka

> 10 
>     ,    1,5 
> 1) , 2)          ,,
> 3)  4   4)  
>  ,  ,     !  20 .
> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Je@nne

.
     ,   ,      .

----------


## _

,  ,  - ...     213    24.07.09  6 ,  ?   .        4-4,5 .  -      -  -           ... 37,  16...  ?..  ?...   2010...

----------


## _

,        - ?..  ...,  ,     ...  ...   ))) , ,   -   25.09.09...

----------


## Mioco

> ,        .        (    2  -   )       ,         1,5 .


      ,   , :
"                    ,                    -   ** .         ,    ".

 :Asthanos:

----------


## .

*_*,       .   6   .
*Mioco*,    .  ,     .     ,         .          :Frown:

----------

!
     , ,     25.09.2009.   (  01.09.09.)    132083,00 .      ,     ,            .       .   2010.  18.01.2010    1,5 . ,     .         ,  .

:      .       ,                1,5   ,         , ""  ,     !!!

   01.09.09.        ?         ? 

 !!!

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


   .     ( -4  ).

----------


## Fraxine

> 2010.  18.01.2010    1,5 . ,     .


  :yes: .

----------


## Mioco

> *Mioco*,    .  ,     .     ,         .


 ,     ,  ?

----------


## Askizyanochka

> !
>      , ,     25.09.2009.   (  01.09.09.)    132083,00 .      ,     ,            .       .   2010.  18.01.2010    1,5 . ,     .         ,  .
> 
> :      .       ,                1,5   ,         , ""  ,     !!!
> 
>    01.09.09.        ?         ? 
> 
>  !!!


,      .        ,                .     ,       (      ).   -  18   ,       -        -        (         ?)

----------

, Askizyanochka!
 ,   ,     ,            , ..    940    11400 .  .     2010.  13000 . 
  ,             ,     .       ,   - 1600   ,        ?
  ,       1,5     ,       .     .  !
           , ..  .   ,    .      ,       ,       !

----------


## Je@nne

> , ..  .   ,    .      ,       ,       !


    3      . ,     25 .   6 .       140     ,  ,    ?  , ,   ,   .    , ,           .   ,        .  ,     . 
             -   .

----------


## Gennady

> .        ,


 

" ?   

     ,     .
 ,         .       ,                    .             . (    11.09.2009  03-11-09/313)"

----------

!
 : "     , ..  .   ,    .      ,       ,       !"
   ,         6%,        !       .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> 3      . ,     25 .   6 .       140     ,  ,    ?  , ,   ,   .    , ,           .   ,        .  ,     . 
>              -   .


 ,   -     .   ,      (    ),     .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> , Askizyanochka!
>  ,   ,     ,            , ..    940    11400 .  .     2010.  13000 . 
>   ,             ,     .       ,   - 1600   ,        ?
>   ,       1,5     ,       .     .  !
>            , ..  .   ,    .      ,       ,       !


        ,          ,        .      :            -  -    ???  -      ? :Wink:

----------

> ,   -     .   ,      (    ),     .


           - 2,5 .       , ,    1,5 .   ...          ,  ,     .

1.     -          ,         , "      -  "
2.   1,5    -    ,  ,     - "   "
3.          ...   ,    -   -   - !!!
4.  -         ,    . 
  !!!

----------

!
   ,     -   ,    -    .          ,    ,     .
         2010.   ,     (18.01.2010.)
            Askizyanochka,            .     ,     ,      2010.

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ...       , "      -  "


-         ?      ,        -?!?! , !
,        :yes: 
   !

----------

> -         ?      ,        -?!?! , !
> ,       
>    !


         2,5 .   2,1 -    ,   .  ,  -  -     . 
  1,5  " ",     ,       800 \(((
    908    ,    - ,   !

----------


## Gennady

> -   ,    -    .


 
  : "            -        ,      ,       , - "           "

----------


## Gennady

,          2010 
  ,  #225 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post52401622

----------


## lenski

!
     , ,     25.09.2009.   (  01.09.09.)    132083,00 .      ,     ,            .       .   2010.  18.01.2010    1,5 . ,     .         ,  .
, ,     ,        .    ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------

.        -      .
,      (

----------


## Je@nne

> 2,5 .   2,1 -    ,   .  ,  -  -     . 
>   1,5  " ",     ,       800 \(((
>     908    ,    - ,   !


,   .          (  6 )     ,   . , ,            ,         .   ,   2  .      (  ).   1     . ,   -       . ,    , ,  ,  .      2     2 .  ,    , ,     (  3-    ).      24  2003 . N 02-10/05-1795
"    8  15                                  (     N 3   ).     ,    ,  ,       , -          (  )." ,            . , ,    ,    .

----------

, !  ,   !     !     ! 
,     -   ,        1,5     ! ?

----------

.     .           ,       ,  (    )          .      .   ?         .

----------

> , !  ,   !     !     ! 
> ,     -   ,        1,5     ! ?


, .            .      .          .        , .   !

----------


## Askizyanochka

> , !  ,   !     !     ! 
> ,     -   ,        1,5     ! ?


, !!! :Smilie:

----------

(  ! 
,       , "\"  ,   ,      +   .  ""    10 .  \ 18 ..

----------


## Je@nne

> 


       " ".       ,     jpeg   jpg.   ,    .

----------


## Je@nne

> ..."\"  ,   ,      +   . ...


   , , .

----------

, ,      . ,  .    ,    -      )))

----------


## Je@nne

,                .

----------


## exdimon

7-  .
  ,     ?

    .

----------


## -

() 6      ,  
   ,     :Embarrassment: 


> () 6      ,  
>    ,

----------


## antonina56

!  ,      ,     .  ,        ,    .  ()    ( ).,            ,.. 29   .    - ,    ,             .    :     
1-     (           :Big Grin: )
2-    (   )
3-    ()
4-     
5-  
6-/    
    ,    3,5%   ,   ,    3-   30228,   - ,  !   ,           ,       ...    ,     .,    ...

----------

!
     ,  ( )    .    . ,   .       ,  500/*7 =3500     12 .       + 500/   ,    300/.      ,    .

----------

,     .        (   5005.).                   .

----------


## nafanya

,  .
    6%  .           2009 .   50 .   ,   3,5%  .        2010 .    255- .  24.07.09:
2.1.  ,    3  2   ,  ,        ,    ,      ,      ,        .                     ,    "   ,  ".
( .1     24.07.2009 N 213-)

. .                  4330 .  :Wow: ?

----------

> ,     .        (   5005.).                   .


   ,    -  ,   .    " ",    ,   ..   ( 5005. -  15%      )

----------

> !
>      ,  ( )    .    . ,   .       ,  500/*7 =3500     12 .       + 500/   ,    300/.      ,    .


   -  -)))
 3500     ??? .............

----------

,    .  5005      .
 :yes: .             .     :Mad:    .

----------


## Glissando

2  2009 . N 790


,    



    45   "            "    :

1.       ,                 .

2.                    ,   .

3.         5  2003 . N 144 "                           " (   , 2003, N 10, . 906).

4.       1  2010 .





.







 2  2009 . N 790


   , 




I.  

1.                     ( -  )        ,                  ( - ),                     :

) ;

)  ;

)   () ;

)  ,     (,   ,  ,         );

)   ()     .

2. ,    1  ,          ( - )                           .

        ,     ,        -     .

           ,                 ,     ,     ,        -     .

3.          ,      3  4.5   "            ".

4.      ,    3  ,        31                          .

5.                        .

6.                     ,   ,     .

7.              ,   3  ,  31   ,                    1   .

           20   .                         ,        -     .

8.    7                       ,     ,     ,                        ,      ,      7  .

9.              ,     ,      ,       ,        ,  ,   8  .

II.      

10.      .

11.        ()        ,     ,      ,        -     .

12.          ,                      ,          .

----------

.      ...
    ,   ,       ...
   ?

   .     ( ) - 7500 .,     6    238 000 .
      18  2009 .
    12  2009 .
6     18  2009 .

      ,          .

   ...      ,  -    .
     " "      ,        .. 

:
  Glissando   . 
 ,                  ?
-      ?    ? 
           ,     .

     ?.. 
      ,    ,    .  )))  !

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ?.. 
>       ,    ,    .  )))  !


-  ,  ,   .     ,  :     1 ,   ,        .    1    4       (  ,   ,  140  -...),    :  (  ),  ,  ,     , ,       (-=,     ).       . !

----------


## Askizyanochka

> -      ?    ? 
> !


       .  -   .    :Smilie:

----------

.
      - .           ,         .    .       ,      ?

----------

...     ? 
 , ... )))

----------

.      ...
  ,        ? 
     -  (   -)? 
              ?

----------


## ()

!    ,         ?      ,   ,       !!!   ()   .       2010.    ???
 !

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   ,       !!!   ()   .


   .     ,  "" -  ,    -  -  .

----------


## 25

> 6.                     ,   ,     .
> 
> .


   ,   6    ?
     13-   :Smilie: )         
   6%,         .      1  ( )     25-30 ,      .       ?

----------


## ()

> .     ,  "" -  ,    -  -  .


,        ,      ...    - ..      -                ?

----------


## EugeneD

- ...  20     ,  .   - -   , ...  ,  - ,       .   -      ,  -     ,    ,     -      .

----------

6%.   . (     )    .         .       ,   ,      ....      , , :
1)       6 .         ?
-          (       6  3,5%  ,         ). 
2)  .    ? 
3) (    )   :                      ,   ,     .
..                  ,     ,         ?

  .

----------

,            (   ),      .    ,       ?

----------


## .

.      .           4330 
-       ,

----------


## Je@nne

> -       ...


, - ,      2,9%  .   - ? , ,       -   ,    .
          .    .    ,    , ,     , ,       . ,        (   - ,  ,  ). ,   ,          ,   .   ,       .   ?

----------

6 ,     2     6 (  ,  ,    ,  ),    ,  ,    ,      ?   1,5   .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> 6 ,     2     6 (  ,  ,    ,  ),    ,  ,    ,      ?   1,5   .


    1,5      ,       :      6       ,       -     ,   10.        (    ),      ,      .

----------

,    ,           .    ,    ,  11 ,    ,    ,       ,    ,    1,5   , . ,      2008  2010    1,5      ?(  )

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ,    ,           .    ,    ,  11 ,    ,    ,       ,    ,    1,5   , . ,      2008  2010    1,5      ?(  )


              (     ),    - . ,    ,     ,    2010  -     (   ),          2009  :Smilie: 
    -          ,     -    ,

----------

!              6%  ,     ,   ,     ,     .                  ))) ???

----------

6%

----------

.
,      .           .     ?     4  , ?

----------

> .
> ,      .           .     ?     4  , ?


 .      . .

----------

> 6%.   . (     )    .         .       ,   ,      ....      , , :
> 1)       6 .         ?
> -          (       6  3,5%  ,         ). 
> 2)  .    ? 
> 3) (    )   :                      ,   ,     .
> ..                  ,     ,         ?
> 
>   .


,        ?   ?    -     ( ).    -    ,        :Frown:

----------


## Igma

. 



> 2010     . ,            190-  31  2009  (),     ,          ,   01  2010 ,       6     ,   1507 .   01  2010       1507 ,       (.6 . 37    213-).


 

        . ,     .

----------

> .      . .


    01.10.2009         ,.    .         4    (    6 )  ,   ???( :Frown:      ).      1,5    ,? :Redface:

----------

> 01.10.2009         ,.    .         4    (    6 )  ,   ???(     ).      1,5    ,?


 15      4-  9 ,  15  -  2009 .       2,        ,   .
      1,5 .         ...    , ,  2009 .    , ,   2010 .      4-5 . !!!

----------

.

----------


## Fatman

> . 
> 
> 
>         . ,     .


      16   6,  37,  213- -  24  2009 . (      )




> ,    31  2009* ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010*    1 507 ,                         .

----------


## GH

> . (


   :  -        ,    ?         ,    ...  .    ,   ..(   ,    ,   ?

----------


## GH

-   :      .  ...    ? - ,     .
   ?
. , ,, ,  -?      .
,  ,       ,
    ... ,     ,   ,   ,  :  . !     .

----------

,    -    , ..  *  -* 15%,

----------


## GH

.. ...

----------

, , .    ,        .      (  )            ,      .      ,   /    12 .    ,     ,   /   ,      ,    , ..      .     1 .   ,       , ..   6 ,     ?    ,      ,        .  , :
1)     ?
2)        ?
3) /     15 ,     ,    1 
4)        2010,           1 ,          31.12.2009,       1507 . (   ). 
5)       ,      , .               9900     .    .  ,      ,      !
 ,   .        .

----------


## Albar31

!  ,        12  2009  ( ),     , , , , , .     02  2009 ,       140   140 - 10=130,        , ..             (    ,       ).

 .

----------


## _31

*Albar31*,          10  -     .  ...   !      ,    ,       .  , ,     ,       ,    ,      \,    .       12,   2 .      ...  :yes:

----------


## _31

** ,   ,    !  :Wink:        ,      , ,     .

----------

> ** ,


,  , ,    ? .

----------


## _31

** ,         -  **

----------


## Askizyanochka

> !  ,        12  2009  ( ),     , , , , , .     02  2009 ,       140   140 - 10=130,        , ..             (    ,       ).
> 
>  .


     140 ,        - 1 ,         2 .

----------

, ,     ,    1 ,  /     15             .

----------


## _31

** ,   15- \, 16-  , 17-   4-,       -,       .  -     1  .  ,  "     ", -             ,    "  15 ,   ** ",   !!!

----------

, . ,   .

----------

9.10.2008
    7.03.2009  (6   ..)
   ,   
   ,   ( 2009)
      ,        ,
    ..( !      )
   ,   .. 
       ,    "        ,      .  6 "

             ,     
, -         6       
         ,. 
 .

----------


## _31

** ,        ?!    9   6-    ,   4-,    ..      .       -   6.07.,   6.08.     ...      ,   140 ,    -  107

----------

:    ,     .   6 .   
   ,   .
    ?

----------


## _31

,                 .

----------


## _31

> :    ,     .   6 .   
>    ,   .
>     ?


   - **!   ** !

----------

,   . !

----------

,  ! , , . -  ,          .     2 .          ,      , ..     ?              ? 
-  , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------

> .
> *    -  (    3-  15000  ) ,   .   ,  1-2   .      .  -  .
> *


    ? .  4 ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## _31

**,   908   .

----------

!!!        - 116 !!!!       !!!

----------


## 28

, , !    , ,       ,  .    ,  ,    ,   / ,    . :     ;      ,   ,         :       ,    , , ,    ,     2009      (?),     ,     ,      (       ,    ,      ).   ?   ,          - ,               .
  :       2    ,       , ,     ,   -    .          ,          1,5 ,        ",    ". - ,     ?

----------


## 28

:      8 ,              ,      ,       15   ,   ?    ,        ?  ,        ,   ?

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ?


   (   2    -       )         ,    ,         2009  (    1 ,   27 ,    1  2 .2009).        ,      ( ?!  :Smilie: ) ,      .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> :      8 ,              ,      ,       15   ,   ?    ,        ?  ,        ,   ?


 ,   .   !      ,          (  ,    ).

----------


## buza

**      . ,    13 ,     8 ,  6  ( 8 ),  ,      140     .  , .    .  !  :Smilie:

----------

.


        ,     ,   ,   ,    :
         11 ,       5 , 6-    4 .       ,      6          ( 4 ),    ,   6- .       ,      ,    .      199  ,      .
    ,   ,        ,   ?  ,     ,    .
  ,     ,      .

----------

> **      . ,    13 ,     8 ,  6  ( 8 ),  ,      140     .  , .    .  !


 .
     ,         :Smilie:

----------

> .
>      ,


,      6%,     :Smilie:

----------


## buza

**         6 ,   .

----------


## .

.    , 5 ,       2009   1 . .,    6   .         .    , ..          (     ),        ,    ,       ,     .
           700 .  ., ,    .        4330 .    .             2010 .  .  ,  - .

----------


## .

... ..          (   ),   ,  ....              .
   .          :Frown: 
* .*,       ?

----------


## .

.   .   .

----------

.
   .   :Embarrassment: .    .     2009    .  01.10  .           ,    .      , , 4    .     .            ?   ,   ?        1,5 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.          1507 .        - 40%,  4000 - 40% - 1200 . .  - ,         1,5        .       ,    01.09.09.,   .    18.01.2010.    6   6500 .

----------


## .

,  1507    4330  * 12  * 2,9 %.   ,   2010      4330      12  (     1507 )      2011     .        2010 .            ,       ,           1507 .      (   )              . ..       ,         4330 .       .   .       ,      2010     4330 ,  .

----------


## .

. ..     -   .    ,     ,    .     ,    ,     3,5 %  .             4330 ,   .              4330 .     ,  .

----------

!    .    :   2010 .       ?           ,    ?..

    !!!

----------


## 28

, ,  :       25 ,            1,5 ,         6 .          ,   ,     :        , ,         .     :        ?    ,     : ,      ,          ?          ,   -     ,      ...

----------


## .

6       ,         . 
 "         15  2007 . N 375 (   19.10.2009 N 839)"

----------


## .



----------


## 28

...     ...    ,    - ,  ?        ,      2010    ,           6 ?  -!

----------

> .
> 
> 
>         ,     ,   ,   ,    :
>          11 ,       5 , 6-    4 .       ,      6          ( 4 ),    ,   6- .       ,      ,    .      199  ,      .
>     ,   ,        ,   ?  ,     ,    .
>   ,     ,      .


 
  ,

----------


## .

,          ,    1        -   6   , ..  5  30       140  .

----------

!         ,     !          !   .
   ,   ,        .      15 000 .      15 , ,    !..  23             , ,         !
  , -    13000  ,   ,  -    3700 ...         ?     ?     ?  ?

----------


## Je@nne

> 


3.  ,                  (,  ,   () ,  ,     (,   ,  ,         ),   ()     ),  ,     ,      ,        .";

     2008,        2008?

----------


## Je@nne

-      2010,    ,     ,    .       .   , ,  -   ,    . ""     .    :War: ?

----------


## _31

*Je@nne*,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
       !!!  :yes:

----------

...      ,          -?

----------


## .

,   1.01.2010.
,       2009   2010,        2009 . ..    ,     ,     .     30 ,  31    ,                         .            , ..     2010 .

----------


## .

> ...      ,          -?


   , ..  ,        ,        -  ,           ,    ,
30 000 (  2010 .      - 34 000)
    . ,  6 .
     30 000          :
1.  -   3 848  (      )
2.     2400  (8%), . 1800  (6%)
3.  60 .
*8 108 *

----------

...       .  ,      .  :Embarrassment:

----------

!
 ,          35 ..         1,5            (, , ).    ,           3746,2 .?   18.01.2010.  -  -    ?         ?   ,        .

----------


## .

. ,       ,    ,   ,          . 
        .            .     (          1,5 )          . ,        -  .

----------


## CATeran

> ,    ,      6%?    3,5%? ,     ,       ?    ?


 !
         , ..    ,    .
  ,    -             .      ,     - ?       (
     ,      6%   (  15%  )         ()  -       -      -     .        !
     .
  2010    .    1.5     -     -   .   -        ,    2009 .

----------


## .

> !
>          , ..    ,    .
>   ,    -             .      ,     - ?       (
>      ,      6%   (  15%  )         ()  -       -      -     .        !
>      .
>   2010    .    1.5     -     -   .   -        ,    2009 .


    .         .
    ,     ,  , ,    .    .   ,   10              .        ,    .       .   ,     2010         ,      .

----------


## .

[/QUOTE]  2010    .    1.5     -     -   .   -        ,    2009 .[/QUOTE]


 6 ,         12 .,    .

----------


## .

> !
>          , ..    ,    .
>   ,    -             .      ,     - ?       (
>      ,      6%   (  15%  )         ()  -       -      -     .        !
>      .
>   2010    .    1.5     -     -   .   -        ,    2009 .


  4      ?

----------


## Askizyanochka

> , ,  :       25 ,            1,5 ,         6 .          ,   ,     :        , ,         .     :        ?    ,     : ,      ,          ?          ,   -     ,      ...


   18  2009 . 1       4-  9         ( 19),   ,  (  )   1     (,         )    1  2010   ..    .    -        :yes:  ,  ,      2010    .

----------


## 28

Askizyanochka,    .   ,     (  ,          )  . , ,     6  ,         ,          .  ,         .    2010   -      ...          , ,  ...

----------


## Askizyanochka

> Askizyanochka,    .     2010   -      ...          , ,  ...


   ! :Stick Out Tongue:  ,   ,    , , ,      :Smilie:

----------

.     ,  :" ! 
          .  01.10   .   ,   , .  .       1,5 ?    2009 ,     1,5    18.02.2010.     ?( )"
    :"    -213  24  2009 .              ,    ,       ,      ,        .                     ,    "   ,  " (   2-  - 3746,2     2009 .). 
   ,       ,    ,            1  2010 . 

  , 
   "

----------

, .
   ,     (?)                          .      ()...     212-   125-.
:      ?     2010 ?

----------

> "    -213  24  2009 .              ,    ,       ,      ,        .                     ,    "   ,  " (   2-  - 3746,2     2009 .). 
>    ,       ,    ,            1  2010 . "


   ...    . ,                    ,        2009 .?  ,        2010 ,     ,   ,      ...

----------


## GH

(          2010 ):       ,   .    .
 --            2009-   (     )...    ?       .  -   , -      .  .

----------

.     , .
 . 
"   -213  24  2009      . 
 37,.16.",    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         ." 
       2009.      ,     01.01.2010              1,5   ?    3746,2 ?"

----------


## GH

> ,     01.01.2010


        -.                1507     2010    ,         (          ).     ,     -       1.01.10          .        . .    .

----------

.  ,   , , .     3,5%    ?

----------


## GH

> ?


 .

----------

!
 ,    ,  ,       ,      ?      (15%),  ,     18.01.10.  .

----------


## .

> !
>  ,    ,  ,       ,      ?      (15%),  ,     18.01.10.  .


-       .        .       ,    .

----------


## _31

> !
>  ,    ,  ,       ,      ?      (15%),  ,     18.01.10.  .


 ,     ...     ,   (((

----------

.       ,  17.02.2010.         , 1,5 ?     . -   ,      .        ?

----------

, 
http://narod.ru/disk/15308181000/i-%...%A1_2.doc.html

 ,  ,   ?

----------


## Fimochka

, ,       2010 ,   ,    (..  ).      ,    ,     2010     .....  3,5%  ,          2009 .

----------

_Fimochka_  !!!
        .       ?   , .         ?     .      ?    ( -)   2009.          ? 

...          ?..     :Embarrassment: 

.      .      ,   !..
 , ,      .      ?..

----------

,  ,     ,            ?

----------

> ,  ,     ,            ?


374,62

----------

,  )

----------


## CATeran

> 4      ?


 !
     ,      6%.      6 %,     ,          -      6%.
     -  -  -     . :yes: 
,    ..

----------

> .     , .
>  . 
> "   -213  24  2009      . 
>  37,.16.",    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         ." 
>        2009.      ,     01.01.2010              1,5   ?    3746,2 ?"


 
"     (  1507 ),       ,         .    ,       ,      ,      .            . 

 , 
.. , 

     "

----------

!
   ,     , ..  2  ,    ..  .   : !
  ,           :    .   2007.  ,          30 . .   2009.            .         30        .       ,                  ,        ,  :
" -213  24  2009   37,.16.",    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         ."
                         3746,2 .(         12000 .), ..   .    ,    .       ,   , .            ,     .           2010.,        (     ,         )    .  ..       ,   ,     -.
             2009.          .     ( . )   ,        1,5    .    .  
       - ,         .   .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> !
>    , 
>    .


  ,   -, ,  ,  , ..     .   (  )   .            (   3    ,     - ,     :Smilie: )

----------

** , !!!)))

** , !   !  !         . 
      .    ""     ,       ...
  ,  ! 

*Askizyanochka*    ...  !

----------

!
  ,     ,   .           .    ,      .    ,   .

----------

.        
" ,   ,           ,    .3 .8    2  2006  59- "       "       .
     ."
    ,     ? :Hmm:        .         10..    :Dezl:    .      ,

----------

!      !
  !
                 .    :    ,     ,       ,   ,       ,                  .        .   2009             .  ,     ,       5  2003.  144                           ,     3   "       ,       ,    ,     ",     3.5%   .  ,              25-30 .   ,       900  ,            10 .,  "...      ,  ,  ,    ,  ,              6     ..",             213  24  2009   37,.16.",    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         ."
           - "       .    ,       ,      ,      .            "
          1 873,10  .(         10 000 .), ..   ,            2010.  1507 .    ,    .       ,   , .            ,     .          2010.       ,    . 
            !!! !!!     ,                       2009 .

   ..

----------


## 28

,    .    ,     -       ,       2009 . ,   -   ...

----------


## Anatoly33

.     
 ,   .       31  2009 .     ,        3,5 %   .    4-  .          , ..      6 .    31  2002 .  190-       31.08.2009 .,             100 % -   . 
       19  2009  839   01.01 2010 .  ,        ,      ,        . 
      ,              2009.      4     3400.

----------

!
Anatoly33      .     6 ,    , ,   2010.      1,5      12000 .,  3700 .(     1800 .)    .   ,       .

----------

*Anatoly33*,      ()   2010 .,       100% .
**         2- .   4000   
 :Big Grin: 
.   http://www.kukuzya.ru/page/detskie-posobiya-v-2010-godu
,  12     .  ,   -   !..

----------

,    ( )     12    .    ,     ,        ?  ,         ?  ,    .

----------


## Anatoly33

.   b,   .....

   .      .
        ,     ,    .        31.08.2009.    3,5%   .    4-  .   2010     .       ,           100%   .      19  2009  839,     01.01.2010 .              . ,    3,5%    ,     15-20 . .             (  4330)          1,5 ,    40%  .      ,       6800    ,    40%       1732.  .   ,    ,   3,5%   ,             .     ,     ,        .       .   ,          .      . ,    ,         .  ,        , (      3    3400 ),       .
      ,     1,5 ,          1,5 ,   1732.    .   5000.      6732.         ,    . 
        .     ,       2010.    .              ?         34.,   ,       ,                 .
               1,5    - ,       ?

     .
 30.11.2009.

----------

*Anatoly33*, ,        .    ,       .  +  1,5  (  ).
    ,   1,5    ?     . ,    3       + 1732 .       1000 .,    ,      .     .  .     ,   ,   ,    . / + .
              !
     ,      ,  ,    ,     .          . ,    .   !    (.. ))),    ,    ,   ,  ,   ,   ?..        (   ),    30     2010 ...    ...
      !

----------


## Anatoly33

[QUOTE= ;52509277]*Anatoly33*, ,        .    ,       . 

  .    .            .    ,       3000  4000    ,   .         (     ) .        2009,       2010.      ,

----------

*Anatoly33*,  ,  .       ,

----------

. :EEK!:       ,

----------


## Anatoly33

> *Anatoly33*,  ,  .       ,


.        ,     . 
  ,       1700   , ,       130000 .     ,    ...

----------

"   ,    "  -   .   ,    ?  ,    .

----------

.  ,         , .     .  -  ,         2010      .      , .          .   ,  ,.
   .  ....  .    .     . ,       .    :Razz:  :Razz:

----------

!   ,   ,     .   2     2010  ().  !          ( ).    , ,     .
,        ,         .   ,   , ,      ,  ,       .       .

----------


## Weselova

1,5      .  ,        :    ?     ,   .

----------

!
      .     ..   ,  ,   .     ,   ,     (   )     (  -     ,    ) ,          ,      .    2010 .      ?             ( ),            1,5 ?

----------


## Andyko

,           ?
     .

----------


## Anatoly33

,             ,             ,      .   ,      2010 ...

----------


## Weselova

...   ,           .     -  .        ?

----------

> ,           ?
>      .


  , ..      !!!!!
     3     ,    .
,     ,             .      .      ,   .           ,    .

----------

!!!     1,5   ,       - 7492.   ,      ,       ,     , ..    .          .     ?     -  !  :Frown:

----------


## _31

**,   ,       2009           2009 ...
  3  ,      ,     -     .  1500,     ...    ,   -  (((

----------

,   ,  .      ... - !         ? 
                   45  .        ,  , , 60%  .    5      60    ;
    5  8  - 80   ; 
   8    - 100   . 
60% -   2600,   , ..       3900. , ,   1500   2400...    !

----------


## _31

*.*    ,       .     -     :yes: 
   = 5000(((

----------

,   ,      !

----------

,     .    1  .    ))) ,  .   1/3  . ,    ,        ""...   ,  ))))
     ..

   :
        2  N 790 
   19   839,     01.               . ,            1,5 ,  3700 .   .        13800 
        . 
       34.,   ,     ,           .
             .
      ! .

----------


## _31

> ,   ,      !


   ?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


,      -  ,           60^%  !  , ,  ?

----------

,  !!!     ,     ..   ,    . ,        . ,    - !!!

----------


## 28

,           , 3 .  ,      ,        ...

----------

!
    ..       .                ,     ,    .  -   , .....

----------

. ,  . 
1.     2009,         2010,            ?
2.   1507  *12=18084,?
3.       ,    ?

----------

!
1.   .
2. 1507 .     * 2,9% (4330 * 2,9% * 12  = 1506,..)
3.   ,    ...
  ,  ???
           2010.     (15%):  14%,    7500,    .  .,      ? - ?    .

----------


## Fatman

> . ,  . 
> 1.     2009,         2010,            ?
> 2.   1507  *12=18084,?
> 3.       ,    ?


                     (            ,       ,     ) .      2010      1,5   31.12.2010,   ,       /                   (         1,5 ).

----------

.            ?

----------


## Fatman

> .            ?


         ,        .    ,   ..

     ""  ?                  .

----------

:Razz:  :Razz:      ,  ,   :Frown:

----------

...     1000 .    , .  2,5 () .     ?..
    , ...

----------

> (            ,       ,     ) .      2010      1,5   31.12.2010,   ,       /                   (         1,5 ).


     ?  +  1507 .
        ,

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ...     1000 .    , .  2,5 () .     ?..
>     , ...


,  ,     .    ,  , , ,   , ,  ,  ""?!

----------

.   2010          .   ,   1507*12=18084         .   -. ++=12243     2010.         ,           ?   30.    .     .  :Frown:

----------


## Igma

1507  ?   ,   ...

----------

,  .     ,   .
 ,   6 .  800-900   .  2009,       .     2010,?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anatoly33

> .   2010          .   ,   1507*12=18084         .   -. ++=12243     2010.         ,           ?   30.    .     .


!!   -   ....          ...  1507   b  ,   .       125 58   :yes: 
        ,   ..    4 .. .. b     b...  b  ..     * b* ...  b  2,5 .....  ....
    , ,        ...       ..        ..     .     .       . :Hmm:    b .. 100% ..    .... .......
..  )  :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Anatoly33

> ,  .     ,   .
>  ,   6 .  800-900   .  2009,       .     2010,?


       3,5%,   2010.  1507  . b    12 ..  b  ....

 :Confused:        ..      ,     b.. ..     ..  2010   .....  ..

----------


## 28

,                  1,5 .   ,     (   )   2009   31  ,         ,    2010 . -   ,      , , 2 .    ...

----------

" " ,, .      2009,           .       1,5   2010.  ,      ,  .         ?        .       ,       "" .        2009            ,     .     .

----------


## Anatoly33

**
        b  ...   4    ..      ... .. b  
       ...

----------


## -

2010.     .   1,5  .     .....        .    .   .....,    (   2009- )   - .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> 2010.     .   1,5  .     .....        .    .   .....,    (   2009- )   - .


  ,     - ,     1,5    2010 ,     2009 - (    ) -     ( ),        - ,   . ,  - , ,     :yes: 
  ,    ,     ,    2010    40% /, ,     "",   ""

----------


## -

!!!!      .      1,5    (    ),            70  ????????????

----------


## Askizyanochka

> !!!!      .      1,5    (    ),            70  ????????????


     ,  - .  :Smilie:

----------

,    ,  ,         1500  ?      ?     ,      ? 
  :1. , , ,             ,           ,    ,      ,                       .

1. , , ,             ,           ,    ,      ,                       .

 3.     
     ,       ,                 :
1)       :
)  ,     ,  ,  ,   ;

          ,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


   , ..          .  -     ,     .

----------


## 28

,     ,                ,       ...  , ,     ,      4.

----------

> ,     ,                ,       ...  , ,     ,      4.


 !!!      10 ,          .  10      . ..  .     ?   10         .     ,    !  ,     ,   .

----------

,   ,  ,      .

----------


## Weselova

? ,      ?

----------

.        ,        10  (       ).        ,               .   ,    (   ,   )   .        ( )    ,      .

----------


## Askizyanochka

! , ,            (  ).    -

----------

Askizyanochka,   ?     ...  -  ?

----------

!
   .
       :  
    ,                    .             .       .    ,  ,  ,    -    ?          .

         .    ,         ,              .     .    :     ,     ,   ,      . ,      .



         ,     : , , , ,      (. 256  ).  :          ?    .    8        ,        ,  -     -    .     -       ,    .      256  .       ,      .          . ,          ,  5  30 .          -12  -13        , .

       .  ,         ,     .               (. 93  ).          (   -12  -13).



   ,       ,       .          .

                 .               .    ,           ,             .       . ,     .

  .              (. 14      ,  ).     ?            ?  256     ,             .  ,             ,    .       ,   .

   ,           ,          
  ,              . ,   ,         ,             .                .



       :
)           ;
)     ;
)         ;
)     (, )    ,                  , ,     .




    ,  ,         ,   .           ,    .    ,   ,       ,       (     ).    ,                 .       ,   ,          .

       ,       ,            (. 42     30  2006 .  865)

    .     5  2004 .  1     .      ,        .      ,    .           :   .         .   - .            .  ,           ,        .




03  2009
:  ,

----------


## Askizyanochka

> Askizyanochka,   ?     ...  -  ?


    - ,  ,  ,    ,     . ,   () ,    "" ,     . ,   "  "  ?    1    ,  10  -      ,      .
 ,    ,     ,        .
     ( !!!) -    .

----------

.    ,  ,       , 1507 .         (15%).

----------


## Askizyanochka

> .    ,  ,       , 1507 .         (15%).


-     2009      2010      ,   ,   2010     ,   ,       . ,  -      ,  -    !? :Smilie:    ,     2 ,    ,   ,       -   :Wink:

----------


## Fatman

*""*  -  .
            1,5                . ..       20%    ,    .  

     2010  :             10392    

   -  (      12  2005 . N 182-)   .

----------


## nicolaevasv

. 
   .    - ,    3,5%  2009 ,       2010. 
      -   ,   . ,    ,      .
  ,    ?      ? ,  -      ? ,     ,   ?               ? 
   .  :        ?
 ,    ,      .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> . 
>                ?


 ,     ,    ,      ,          -  , ,  ,    ,   -   (  ) -       :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Wink:  :Wink: -    ,     ,    ,   ,  , ...

----------

.          - .

----------

> 2010  :             10392


 ...    1  1700,       :Frown:

----------


## nicolaevasv

,     22  2007 . N 4-       
     15
  "   
    2002 "
     .. . 
    ,   ,  ,         . 19 ( 1  2), 38 ( 1), 39 ( 2), 41 ( 1)  55 ( 3). 
      .   2010          .

----------


## nicolaevasv

?   ?

----------


## -

,    .    .      1800    (    ),     (   ).      .   :   +1800  -   ,   1800  (..    ,      ).      .

----------


## _31

*-*,    " **  "?

----------


## Askizyanochka

> *-*,    " **  "?


        .   3  2009     ""  .  ,         (-   1 ),   " " -       -    ,      (,  - ),                - - ,  ...   "" :Wink:

----------

> (,  - ),


?      ?      ,   - , ..      ,   ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      (,  - )


     ?

----------


## Svetjka

!    ! -      ,     ,   .     ,      , ..       6    ,       ,      28.12.09., ..       ,      6  ,      25.12.09,      ,      .  ,       2010 ,      ,       ,    2010 ,    4    , ..        ,      .        ,          ,      ,      ,    ,    ,        ,   ,   ,    ,    ,   ,        ,    ,   ,        , .. .    ,   ,     .         ,      ,        .     ,   .    ,    3 ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   ,    ,       ""   ,       ,   ,   ,     , ..     ,   ,       .        .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ?      ?      ,   - , ..      ,   ,      .


     ,  ,      ,     .     1  2009

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ?


,  ,

----------


## nicolaevasv

Svetjka,      17           ...     ?        140 ?  140         ,     -    18  2010 .       35-2037/08-20?            ? 
    ,   ?

----------


## Askizyanochka

(      )         -         ,     ,    .  ,            "",    .  -  !?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetjka

nicolaevasv,    16 ,     ,     ,      ,   ,    ,   .        .     ,       2009 ,          ,    28 ,           140 ,  ,     3 .

----------


## Svetjka

22  2007 . N 4-       
     15
  "   
    2002 "
     .. . 
   ,    1    ,  ,     ,          ,          ,       1,5       .  ,            ,      .

----------


## nicolaevasv

Svetjka,          .   -    -    .      ,     . 
       .      .

----------


## Svetjka

.  .

----------


## nicolaevasv

Svetjka,    .     . ,        29 . ,         :
 140 
 140-3=137 
 140-3-17=120 
        ?     ?   ?
    ?

     . ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

Svetjka,       ?         ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

, -                     ( ).  .    6%.

----------


## Svetjka

,   ,      ,   .  \     -  140 .   -  ,    ,    ,   ,      ,       .,   ,   ,      ,     .
   ...,  ,      ,   ,  -,    , .

----------


## Fatman

> , -                     ( ).  .    6%.


           . 
                      .

----------


## Fatman

-4     ,     2010 .

    :  847  26.10.2009

----------


## nicolaevasv

Fatman, .

----------

,    6%.        .                   .        .         500 .  31  2009,      1570. (. 1070.)    2010 .     2009 . ( 4 ).         .   ?      (1570 .)     2010  ??? .

----------

, 
                ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

, 213-  24.07.09,  37
. 16.              ,   31  2009  ()       31  2002  N 190- "       ,       ,    ,     " ( -   "       ,       ,    ,     "),          "            " (    ). ,    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         .                 ,    1  2010                ,         ,   2010 ,                   12  1996  N 8- "    " (    ).

----------


## marishcula

!!!    ,   .        , ..    max 20000,       ,    .   1,5    .     !  :Frown:             -     /    ,   ,  ""  .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> , .
>     , 6-      8  (     ).
>  8-        (    30   ,     24.06.09    30 , ,     ).
> 1.              4  2 ? 
> 2.               , ?     7 ?


    , buza,      ?

----------


## Svetjka

,       , ..           ,     ,        ,        .          ,         .

----------


## Svetjka

,       ,        ,            ,            , ..      ,   ,    .

 2.      
 19 
1.      . 
2.            , , , , ,    ,  ,   , ,    ,    .         , , ,    . 
3.              . 
 38 
1.   ,     . 
 39 
1.      ,   , ,  ,       ,  . 
2.       . 
3.    ,       . 
 55 
1.                        . 
2.       ,         . 
3.               ,          , , ,      ,      . 
 57 
       . ,       ,    . 
 64 
                   ,   . 
1.               -        ,       -    ,        (;  1;  7,  1);      ,     ,    ,       ( 38,  1;  39,  1).
  ,       ,           ,   , ,   ,   ,       ( 7,  2;  37  41   ),        ,   ,            .
  -            ,          ,   ,        ,       ,       .
   28  1952  N 103 "  ",        6  1956      15 ( 4)          , ,           (    ),          ( 1  3,  1  4);              ,                 ( 2  4).
2.      ,   37, 38, 39  41   ,          ,         ,        ,  .   ,       ,         ,       ,      , , ,             ,                ;            ,     ,           .
3.1.          ,      ,        ,      (   255    )          -      ( 3   "   ,  "),            ,            .
    28  1952  N 103 "  "   ,                 ,       ,         ,     ( 6  4   N 103,  3  65        28  1952  N 102 "    ").
3.                                      ( 1,  1;  6,  2;  19   ). ,         ,     24  1998  N 7-   23  1999  N 18-,      ,               ,   ,            ,    .
4.    ()          (   1   "    ")                    ,  ,        ,     .
            ,    ,         -   ,       - ,      ,        ,   ,     ,         .   ,               19            55 ( 3)          .
5.,                   1  2010 ,         ,     .
            ,       ,     ,    ,    "       ,     ,           "          ,   12 .
,  1  2010            .
,  ,                 ,               ,   ,     .
,                 ,   1  2010        .
          :
4330  12 = 51960 .
          212-  2,9%.
,      ,      ,          2010 : 51960  2,9% = 1506,84 ,       1507 .
    4  8     24  2009  N 212-        ,     ,                        ,   415 000       .    415 000   2010 ,           .
,    3.1  14                     ,   2010 :
415000 : 365 = 1136  99   .
, ,              140  :
140  1136,99 = 159178  60 .       34600   .
       1,5 ,  3.1  14    255-:
    2010     ,   34583   ,         13833   .
1) ,              (  )
2)   ,    ,   ()        
3)  ,    ,    ,    ()  ,     ..
-    ( 1.01.2009 .) 1873,10  ( 2010 . - 2061 .)         3746,20  ( 2010 . - 4121 .)          .
1) ,    ,            
2)     ,    ..
3) ,    ,    ,              (  )
-     40%     12            .        2061          4121           .
   -,     .           ,    .
,  :
-                      ;
-                   ,            415..,      ,      ,   .19 ( 1,2,3), .39( 1,3), .55( 2)  .
 ,      ,                 1  2010 ?      ?
      16  37   N 213-:
,    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         .
,  ,        :
-  1  2010      ,     .      1507   1  2010        .  ,        2009    43000      ,      ;
-       1  2010 ,     ,       4-  2009 ,         ,            .
:                                     ( 1,  1;  6,  2;  19   ). ,         ,     24  1998  N 7-   23  1999  N 18-,      ,               ,   ,            ,    .
6.      ,          1,5 ,  ,  ,   () ,  ,     (,   ,  ,         ),   ()     ,        .,  1  2010 ,         ,     ,           1,5 ,       .,   1  2010 ,         ,    .,   .19( 1), .38, 39, 55( 2)  .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ,       , ..           ,     ,        ,        .          ,         .



   31.12.2009 255-,  4,  . 12, . 2 "     ,                 ."
N 165-  16.07.99
 3.    ,     
  - ,      ,      ,    ,   , -         ;
( .    31.12.2002 N 190-)

     ( -  ) -  ,    ,   , -                   ,         ;

 7.    .  
1.     :
4) ;

 8.       
7)     ;

 9.      
1.      :
1)   () -             ;
*2)    -     ;
3)   -    ;*
4)    -             ;
5)  ,    ,     -           () ,      .
( .    31.12.2002 N 190-,  05.03.2004 N 10-) 


*   01.01.2010 255-*,  4,  . 12, . 2 "     ,                 ."

 1.2.  ,     
2)                -  ,      ,    ,    ,    ;

 1.3.     
2.                :
2)   ;

 1.4.   
2)     ;

  ,     . 15 . 37    24.07.2009.  213-         ...     ,      ,      ,          (1  2010 ).   ,   2009     2010 ,     1  2010       255- (  ),   ,      ,   ,    ,   01  2010 . 

 ,   4-  2009         .                 .     .

----------


## malib

,.   6%  .    .    .  ,      (   )    ? 
 .

----------


## _31

*malib*,       ,     ?  :Embarrassment:     ?  :Big Grin: 
   -   20 ..,  11 ..,   4 ...     !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,      ?     -       ,    .  ..  ..     , ...  ,    ,      !    .   ?

----------


## malib

_31,   . ,     .....(    )

----------


## Fraxine

-     1,5 ,   2009     2010?

----------


## Weselova

> -     1,5 ,   2009     2010?


 ,      .        ,    -.    .         ,   .     .  -    ,    ))).

----------

, !
    !
         ,      .    .   ,       .   ,   "   ",        .  ,     .    17.01    .

----------

.                   .       02.12.09.     .        .

----------

,       4.     ?    .      ?

----------


## _31

**,     ,    .     140  ,   ?

----------

, 140  .
         ?

----------


## _31

**,     ,      .  -            :Smilie: 
  2-   3       ,   4       ,  5        ...

----------

_31,

----------


## Alina-malina(

!!!! !  ,   ,   ....   80 !!!     .
        !

----------


## Natallya

.      ,   2010         . 
     28  2009 .     . ,  -  .   6      .      -   .

----------


## nicolaevasv

*Svetjka*,    ?     29.12.09,     05.01.2010.  ...    ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

> !!!! !  ,   ,   ....   80 !!!     .
>         !


             ?

----------


## Weselova

> , 140  .
>          ?


         ,       .

----------


## Alina-malina(

!    .

----------


## .

6% .     . 
  ,          2010?         ?
 :Smilie:

----------

, .
  ,
     3,5 %  ,,(  1050 .)  ,  
        ,( 8000.)
              ,        (  17000.)

 ,         2010.      ..      ,  1500.,
   ,   , ,   ,    ?

----------


## Irina_uralsib

.
    ,       2010. (      2009 - 3,5%  )
        .
  ,     20 .,    4 .   1,5 (  ). 
          40%  . 
  ? 
   -          .

----------

,       20   2009. .   20.     .       ,      19.01.2010. ( )       4330/3031 ( ) * 80% (  5 )  * ..                  .?  .

----------


## Svetjka

,         4-  21.12.09,        31.12.09.    , 12.01.10.     , ,  ,       ,           ,      ,     ,    ,     .

   ,     ,      .     ,       2   ,        , ..          ,      ,    ,     ,           25 000 .,       160 000,       ,     ""
   ,   ,      ,         . ( ,      ,        ,    ).        ,               .    -!!!

----------


## nicolaevasv

Svetjka,           ?     ? 
   5  -   .   .      . !!!

----------

Svetjka,       ,         .         ,     1,5 .    .   .   :
1)          .    - ?
2) 13%     34500  4495,83 .  
3)   14% - 4830 .  
4)  0,2% - 69 .  
5)   - ?
 - ?
   .

----------


## lenski

,   4   ,  2,            , ,   ,    1507        ,       .    ,       ,       .   ?
   ,    , 4   ( ),     -  ?     ?  :Wow: 
      ,    . .,    ,   .      ,  ,      , ,   )))).      -  .

----------


## Svetjka

1,5      ,   ,      ,        ,         .
         ,       20%,  .    -   ,     (,   ),       2010   ,         0% (. 2 . 57   212-). 
        2010  ,   ,   ,      (   100%  )      34 583,33 .   (415 000 . &#247; 12 .). 
     34000*20% 
34000*13% 
 -0%,  0,2%   ,    ,   23 000 .   2     .  ,      160 000,      .

nicolaevasv -   ,             ,    ,        , ..    ,   .

----------


## nicolaevasv

*213 , . 37, . 15*.   "            " (    )   ,       ,    ,         ,          *  ,         ,    ,    ,            "            " (    )          ,   ,       "            " (    ),   ,       29  2006  N 255- "     ,     ,    " ( ,         ).*

----------


## nicolaevasv

-       2009 .        2009 .      ,         6 ,    6       . 15 . 37 213-    ,   2009 .         6     .       ,             http://www.arbitr.ru.    27-5881/2009-5,   60-24046/2008-9,   03-1349/06-2 .        2009  -  "        18.04.2003    20/43   "          ,     "       ,       ,    ,     "  (      19.05.2003 4599),  . 3  *              ,        .*" . .         , . .       .       ,         01.01.2010.     .   ,   ,      .

----------


## Svetjka

nicolaevasv  
       ,  ,      ,   ,     ,           ,     .

----------


## Svetjka

,        ,      .,        ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## nicolaevasv

,    .  :Frown: 

 !  !   !

----------


## Nikolaevich

:
  ( 6%),    ,     (  2 ),     .
      ,             (     ) )).
:       ,       .
   ?      ?           ,   .     .       ?   ,           ((
        .

----------


## Svetjka

Nikolaevich 
      ,     ?    ,            ,   ,     ,      ,      .      ,      ,     ,       .        ,    - .      ,      ,     ,     ,    .       ,     ,  -       .

----------


## lika25

> Nikolaevich 
> ,  -       .


       ,     .            ,       .  .

----------


## Nikolaevich

> Nikolaevich 
>       ,     ?    ,            ,   ,     ,      ,      .      ,      ,     ,       .        ,    - .      ,      ,     ,     ,    .       ,     ,  -       .


     ,     ,       : http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/170458/       ?
   ))  ,        ,     .

----------


## lika25

2     ?

----------


## lenski

,     6   2009 .     2010.     .           .

----------


## Svetjka

,     ,   1507 .  2009 ,  ,    ,  ,     1507 .,    .

----------


## lenski

- ?

----------

.      ,     17.02.

----------


## 39

!
, ,     :
   ,      ,     .     "", ..  .  2010 ,   ,       ,       ..       ?             ? (  : ) )
!

----------

-  / 35000     .       ..     ,   .  5  ,     100%  /  140 .

----------


## Elfi

(((( 

          ,    ,   :  ,       ,   .            . 
,   ,       .

       (),       .    ,              ?      ?

----------


## Nikolaevich

,     .      ,        .       , ? ? ?                7    25000.(    )? 25000*7/ (7????)  (12???)       ?
     ,   !

----------


## Aramovna

!         (  6%)    ""   ,    -   .     .  ?  .    .....    ,   ,      .    ?   ,         ?

----------


## Svetjka

Nikolaevich 
   ,         0,2%, 20%  , 1,1%   , 13%   ,    25000,  35000,      100%  \,     ,  2      ,  ,     .      ,      .           .
Aramovna 
   ,    ,     ,       .

----------


## nicolaevasv

*Svetjka*,            - ?

----------


## tiana

Svetjka, nicolaevasv,  .     /  ?  .  ,   2009 .  25390 .     2010 .  34 583,33 .   ,       " ",      25390     4  3   2009 .   2009,     137  136   34583,33 .   ,  ,   Svetjka (   2009 ),    25390    ,     nicolaevasv, .  -   2010 .     3   2009  25390,    34583.   ?        2009, /    01.12.2009,       13.01.2010    ,    nicolaevasv.    25390 .    ,    ,    1  2009  25390,    2010  34583,       :Smilie: .        6      /,          , ..   .    .

----------


## kocou001

* .* 
  ,        .
  ..                                                                                         33-376/09 

** 
.                                                                                                       2  2009 . 

          :                       ..,  
                                              ..       ..,
           ..      
        .           -                 ,      -                 1  2009 .  
     ,     -         ...,    ,    
*         :*

----------


## kocou001

.             ( -   )    -           ( -     )       .     ,   2002 .      .  17   3  2009 .          140            114664 . 20 .      ,                 2009 . 25390 .     22  2007 .  4-             ,     -      -           ,         .

----------


## kocou001

12  ,        ,  2067 . 03 . ,        *  289384 . 20 .* (2067 . 03 .  140 ).                        (         12 )      174720 .      .              .
        , ,     ,       ,        .        ,     ,      29  2006 .  255-               ,     ,      15  2007 .  375  ,         ,   .           2009 .     2010  2011 ..  25  2008 .  216-      2009  - 25390 .   ,    ,   .               .                .                     ,          .            .
  -         , ,     ,            100 % ,  .      ,     22  2007 .  4-,                         .  ,                      2007   23  2007 .  266-  13  . 1.1.,            16125 .  23400 .        .
     1  2009 .   . .            ..        174720 .    -             174720 .                 ..            -            .      1673 . 60 .  . 
   -        ,     ,    . ,       ,     1092--  17  2008 .,         (25390 .)       ,      .

----------


## kocou001

,    ,                 .
  , ,   ,    28  1952 .  103   , .. 6,8    19  1995   81-    ,  , .. 2,11    29  2006   255-      ,     ,    ,       ,     22  2007 .  4-,   , ,           23400 .,    25390 .    ,       ,                               ,        28  1952 .          ,                   -     ,            ,            .       , ,    ,     ,         ,        ..       25390 .,  .

----------


## kocou001

. 
   . 6      ,           ,    .
 8         . ,            12  ,        . 
          100 %  .    . 11        ,      ,    .            ,           . 
 3 . 13           2007 ,    1  2007 ,               16 125 . 
      22  2007 . 4-       . 1 . 15           2002       ..          ,      15           2002                    2007  ( 1  13),      ,   19 ( 1  2), 38 ( 1), 39 ( 2), 41 ( 1)  55 ( 3),   ,     -      -           ,

----------


## kocou001

, ,   1  15           2002          ,  ,         ,     ,         ()  ,     ,  ,           ( ),       .      ,         ,  ,           ,      ,   ,        .
            ,    ,         -   ,       - ,      ,

----------


## kocou001

,   ,     ,         .   ,               19           55 ( 3)         .
    2002  ,   100-%    ,           ,     ,     ,     ,    19 ( 1  2), 38 ( 1), 39 ( 1), 41 ( 1)  55 ( 3)  ,                           .
    , .      ,     2067 . 03 .   81 /  24  2009 .         17   3  2009 .           114664 . 20 .           ,    2009    25390 .

----------


## kocou001

. 
 ,              ,             2009  - 25390 .- .  
        ,          . 
 . 2 . 361, . 366  ,          
         :

     1  2009 .   ,     -         -  . 

  	                          	                      ..   

                                                                                    ..  

                                                                                             ..

----------


## Nicolaevich

Svetjka,         25000,        (,           )?      (     2   ..)   , ,   .

----------


## Aramovna

,       .  ,      ,        .   ,   ,      .            01.01.2010.       "".  -  ,  .     .   .   :Cool:

----------


## _31

!!!

"  ,     ...
       ()            "
  ? :Wink:  ??? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svetjka

,          ?

----------


## Svetjka

1 ,      ,  ,       15.02  ,      ,        ,     34%  .     ,       ,      ,     160000 .: 34000*34%*2,5=28900     ,   
 34000\28 
 34000\31 
       , ..   ,        .
 68000\59 =1152 .  , *140 . = 161 280 .
  .

----------


## Svetjka

tiana
           2009     ,    2010,        , ..     30000 .
          ,     , ..  ,     ,        ,   ,    ,        .

----------


## nicolaevasv

*tiana,*     3  2009-     (     ).  137  2010- -             2009-.    .15 .37 213 ,    .  :   2009-   140 .

----------


## nicolaevasv

*Svetjka*,       ,    ,       . .  ,         ,  ,          .    ?
    ,   .

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

[QUOTE=nicolaevasv;52579893]  -       2009 .        2009 . 

!   ,     .
....     :
  -  ,      2009 ,         2009          6    .  ,      01.01.2010      .        105000,     ,        7350 ! -       2010        ,   , ......    ,           . 
 :                ,         ?!      ?!  .

----------



----------


## nicolaevasv

*olga-edvisbuch*,  01.01.2010  255   ,        01.01.2010    01.01.2010.       ,       ,      01.01.2010  ,       , . .   2010       ,   2009,     2009.
   ,        . ,    2010      2010 ,  1507 .  .       .                .

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> *olga-edvisbuch*, 
>    ,        . ,    2010      2010 ,  1507 .  .       .                .


  !

----------


## Askizyanochka

!     .     (),        2009  -    "",   /   max,         /,       / -      !    1     4  1 ,      1  2010.

----------


## Fraxine

*Askizyanochka*,    ,      1,5 ?
    1,5   17.12.2009,    ,        -    ?
         , ..    -   :Frown: .

----------


## lenski

,      (4 )  2009 .   3,5%     (2 )  2010,   ,       4     ,     ?    ?

----------


## Aramovna

,   ,         4        .        ,    .      .     ,   . -       .          103132. ., . , 21 . (495) 606-17-62. ksrf@ksmail.rfnet.ru

----------


## Svetjka

,    ,          ,       , ..              ,   ,         ,      .      ,    ,   ,        ,        ,    ,    ,      ,    , ,     ,       .

----------

Svetjka,      ,      2009.    .   .             31 . -     -   2010.

----------


## Svetjka

,  ,   2010    .

----------


## Svetjka

,      ,        ,          01.01.2010,     31.12.09.        .  ,     ,        ,       ,     ,  ,        ,    , ,    ,    .

----------


## lenski

> ,   ,         4        .        ,    .      .     ,   . -       .          103132. ., . , 21 . (495) 606-17-62. ksrf@ksmail.rfnet.ru


          6       ?    ?

----------


## Tatii

Svetjka,
    ? ,  -   ,    ?  - ?       .   - ,       6 . , ..  1 .       ?       ?

----------


## Svetjka

,     \     ,

----------


## Tatii

> ,     \     ,


  /  ,    , -   ,  ?   ?  :Smilie:            ,     ( -  ),      ,   . ..       ,  ,        .     ?       ?  ,    ,   .

----------


## pleskatchevskaya

> Svetjka,      ,      2009.    .   .             31 . -     -   2010.


,  ,     ..
        ,  , ,      ( ,    )
              ?  ,         ,     2009?

----------


## pleskatchevskaya

,   ,   
    ,         =((

    6%
  2009 .  
         2009.   ?
     26.09.2005 .  582
"3.    :
    ...
       ,        

   ."


 31.12.2009.    ,   ,     
 ?    -  ?        ,  "   ,             "...
 ,    ..

----------


## Aramovna

> 6       ?    ?


,   ,        .     ,        ,    .              255  2010 ,     .      ,  - .   .

----------


## Askizyanochka

> *Askizyanochka*,    ,      1,5 ?
>     1,5   17.12.2009,    ,        -    ?
>          , ..    -  .


,       1,5 .          -    /,        . ,        40%   ./. ,        -   4  2009               17  31  2009     ./.        :Smilie:  -                ,   2009  :yes:

----------


## Askizyanochka

> ,   ,   
>     ,         =((
> 
>  ,    ..


          ,   ""     -   / -     -  !!!    ,  -       :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

Aramovna,

     ,     . (    :Wow: )      ,          , (  ),     ,   ,       , ?    , , , . :Redface:       ?
P.S   -, (   , )          ,    (    ) :Big Grin: .    -  ,         :Wow:

----------


## Aramovna

> Aramovna,
> 
>      ,     . (   )      ,          , (  ),     ,   ,       , ?    , , , .      ?
> P.S   -, (   , )          ,    (    ).    -  ,


            4-.    ,              .  ,  1500       .       .     .     ,       .

----------

> ,  ,     ..
>         ,  , ,      ( ,    )
>               ?  ,         ,     2009?


     18.01.2010.  
  :
-  


           1,5 


-

----------


## .

2010  :   7274,40   ,  - 1818,60.  - 3 117,60,  -779,40.  !!! 
     .       2010 . (    2010   )
 392 102 02 100 08 1000 160 - 572  -       ,        
 392 102 02 110 09 1000 160 - 1039  -       ,        

http://mvf.klerk.ru/bunu/bu026.htm

----------

.

   ,   2010 .   

           -, ..    -,        ( 13%   20% -        2010.).       -,    -    .     (  ) 20+13=33%   35000,   2  .       .
:      : 35000  2 /2 =35000,  35000 2 /12 =5833 ???

       .

----------


## Aramovna

?   5  ,  ,       /    .     .

----------

-    -    ,     (    ,  -? ),    .   -      ? -        12 ?        1-2-3 .   = 415 . .     .  ,  , @%&$&*($#%(

----------


## lenski

[QUOTE=Aramovna;52593696]            4-.    ,              .  ,  1500       .       .     .     ,       .[/QUOT

    1507,     2010,         ,   ?

----------


## Aramovna

**, 
  ,           .        ,  1 ,   \        .        ,          \  .       6 .   6        (      ,     2 ).        .          "" . 
      .....    ,    .

----------

!
 .      ,     ,      ,     .     .
   -       .      ? , ?     ?   ...

----------


## Shumaxer

!    ,          , ,        ,                     !  :War:

----------

, ,  .              14 .  80  ( ),    175 /.   . ,   ,     ,           .     30.12  .     1.01.10  ?    "" 4       6 ?    6       ? 
        3    /?

----------

,        ,              ?           ,  ,       ?

----------


## Aramovna

**, 
      /     .    /  15000.

----------

> **, 
>       /     .    /  15000.


      ,        .  ,   ...

----------


## Aramovna

....    -       /,      415 000,        .  ?????? !!!!!

----------

> ,        ,              ?           ,  ,       ?


,   .        ( ..   )            , . .      ,  - -       ,    .       .         .           .    ()  ...  ,    -    ... !!!???

----------

> ....    -       /,      415 000,        .  ?????? !!!!!


    -?

----------

> ,        .  ,   ...


        ?    ,      ,       .            .  ,            ,    . , , .

----------


## Aramovna

**, 
 ,   .

----------


## Aramovna

Shumaxer, 
    ksrf.ru,      .   .      ,  ,            ,    ()        .       ,    . ,    ,      1,5   .

----------

. 
                   ?

----------


## pleskatchevskaya

> ,   ""     -   / -     -  !!!    ,  -



     ? 
        ,    ,     -   ))     .
      ..
      ?

----------


## Shumaxer

Aramovna,                  ,         ,       ,        ... :Speaking:

----------


## malib

> .
> 
>    ,   2010 .   
> 
>            -, ..    -,        ( 13%   20% -        2010.).       -,    -    .     (  ) 20+13=33%   35000,   2  .       .
> :      : 35000  2 /2 =35000,  35000 2 /12 =5833 ???
> 
>        .


  .   -         .    ?  , -  ???

----------


## lenski

> 4-.    ,              .  ,  1500       .       .     .     ,       .


        ?      ,   1507    ?

----------

> .   -         .    ?  , -  ???



 255
 14.      ,    ,      
( .    24.07.2009 N 213-)

1.    ,    ,             ,    12    (,  )   ,     ,     ,     

3.         ,    ,              ,    1  ,    ,   ,     .
( .    24.07.2009 N 213-)

      5- ,          3.       ,     ?      ?  12     ???

----------


## elisaveta

,    12  ,         

      (  ,       )            ,       (  ) ,     ( ),     .        ,       ,         ,   

..    /  2         .

----------

> ,    12  ,         
> 
>       (  ,       )            ,       (  ) ,     ( ),     .        ,       ,         ,   
> 
> ..    /  2         .


???

  ???    .

----------

> ....    -       /,      415 000,        .  ?????? !!!!!


     .     - , ,   ...     - ,  ...  ,    -   ,      .   ,   ,    -  . 

 -       .   .     . ,  .     ,            .    .             .     .

----------


## T-190

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   6%,     2008.   .     ,    .   2009           4  (   ), ..    ,               1,5 .      ,    ,        , ..                 .      .      , "3.    :....  ,                    ."    -,    !!!!!!!!!!

----------

!
-       : 
         ,       ,     ,    ,    "       ,     ,           "          ,   12 .
         9000  ,          ??

----------

, .
      6%  .            ,       2010      ,          .
 , ,   ,        ,       -,       ?      /. 20000 .,     ?   -   .   ...

----------

> , ,   ,        ,       -,       ?      /. 20000 .,     ?   -   .   ...


     ,      140 -   .        8 ../. ,          6  -       ?

----------


## lenski

:
"        2009 .,        1507 .,        ,          2010 .   ,     ,        .2.1. .14   29.12.2009 255-   .          . ..,     ,                ".

----------

> ,      140 -   .        8 ../. ,          6  -       ?


       -    /.       /  . ..     356.     140.

----------


## lenski

> 4-.    ,              .  ,  1500       .       .     .     ,       .


    4-,   ,     !!!!!     :Wow:

----------


## Aramovna

*lenski*, 
          .    . (          ).     .

----------


## 1

, , ,  .          ,  ,       000.    -    - .. .  -  -  - ...        31 )   ,    ,   ..     -..  ,  )       , .      , )

----------


## lenski

> *lenski*, 
>           .    . (          ).     .


   ?  ?  ,           ,  ?    ? 
  :    ,  ,     (..     ),     ,    . ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,  !!!                     ,          !!!....  :Mad:

----------

> ,  !!!                     ,          !!!....


       2010 .  2009           2009          (     ).   .      -   ,     . .

----------

> !     .     (),        2009  -    "",   /   max,         /,       / -      !    1     4  1 ,      1  2010.


     ""     1,5 ? 
 8241,64   13833 ?

----------


## Fatman

" "      2009     2010      . 

         1,5 .
    2  2009 . N 308-   10 2 :



> 2.      ,  ,  * 4.2    19  1995  N 81-* "   ,  ",  1  2010  1,10.


  4.2    19  1995  N 81-.... 
 4.2.       ,  .
 :



> ,  ,     -     13   ,        ,  ,        13   ,          , * ,          13*   ;


 13    :
       13:



> ,     ,   ,            ,   ,     - ,          ,          ;
>      1  2010 .;
> .     13
>   ,  , ,     ,             ,        ,   ,   ,    ,          ,             () ,         ,     ,            ,     ,   ,                   ;


   :          ,    ,   .  1,10  2010     ... 

       24  2009 . N 212-                     .    13833      ...

         .   .

----------


## T-190

> 2010 .  2009           2009          (     ).   .      -   ,     . .


,        (    ),          ?

----------

. ,         ,      ,               ?...

----------


## T-190

> 2010 .  2009           2009          (     ).   .      -   ,     . .


       182-  12.05.2005.,    ,       1,5      .    ?       -  :Frown:    .    ,     .      ,   :Smilie:

----------


## nicolaevasv

.  ,    ,           6  .    ,         ,     -  , . .    .    .         .

Svetika,    ?

----------


## lenski

Aromavna,
    ?   ?     14     6 .

----------


## lenski

[QUOTE=nicolaevasv;52619568]          .  ,    ,           6  .    ,         ,     -  , . .    .    .         .

    ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ?


    5  (             )               140.

----------


## lenski

> 5  (             )               140.


      ?      6 ?      14 .    ,    140       (. 140-14=126 )   . 
       .

----------


## Svetjka

,        ,   ,   ,  ,            ,    ,      2010  - 1507 .,   ,    ,   ,       -  ???

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ?      6 ?      14 .    ,    140       (. 140-14=126 )   . 
>        .


-           .    . 
     :        ?   ,         Svetika.    ,     126  2010    ( 126*141,37=17812,60)      .      ,       .

----------


## Shumaxer

*Svetjka*,

----------


## nadinl

-  ? ,   ,      .     .            ,            ..?

----------


## nicolaevasv

> -  ? ,   ,      .     .            ,            ..?


     ?  ,         .    ,         .     ,        .

----------

> 14     6 .


     ()   ,    16   140,       140 , ..    6      ,    6   !!!!    (  1,5 )   ,   .  , ..   ,       2009    2009 ,      ,      .  -      , ,  .

----------


## lenski

> -           .    . 
>      :        ?   ,         Svetika.    ,     126  2010    ( 126*141,37=17812,60)      .      ,       .


  .   :yes:

----------


## Aramovna

*lenski*, 
  ,    . , , ...    ?     ?.        ,      .

----------

> ()   ,    16   140,       140 , ..    6      ,    6   !!!!    (  1,5 )   ,   .  , ..   ,       2009    2009 ,      ,      .  -      , ,  .


,   ,        15.12.2009,        2009?       ?       .

----------

,   : 1507 ,    .       .... -         (   7 )    ,         ...?

----------


## lenski

*Aramovna*
 :Smilie:      .          :Wow:   ,                 ,      ,     , . :Wow:

----------


## lenski

** 
6       , .. 4   2009 .  ,   2010      1507   ,   5       .

----------

> ""     1,5 ? 
>  8241,64   13833 ?


 2009   8 .,    .. 9,5 ..,    2010, , 13,8 ..

----------


## Tailor

!       ,     ? :Frown:    ,      ,   ? 
      :
*            ,   2010 ?



 1  2010      21  14    29.12.2006  255-               ,          ( ,     ) ,                 ,       ( - ),        .

  ,      2010                     ,    2009 ,    . ,             ,    ,       ,  2,9%,   12 .     2010   1507 . ,  ,    ,   . -         .

 2010       4330 .*

..     ,    ?   ....

----------

-    4?  -   ,      ?

----------


## T-190

-       74  02.03.2009. (         )???

----------


## yla1208

!      ,   : 
         3 .    ()       ,       ,   ,   ,               .       ,   .     ?   ,     , !

----------


## izyumchik

.      
     2009 , 1507 ,   . ,     ,  .     ...          .  .      6%.   .,      15000     ?     -    .       .    .. ,      ?       - ?  ..   ?

----------


## -

.   ,    ?????   ,     .     -   !!!!

----------


## -

> .      
>      2009 , 1507 ,   . ,     ,  .     ...          .  .      6%.   .,      15000     ?     -    .       .    .. ,      ?       - ?  ..   ?


   ,    .    20   140

----------


## -

> !      ,   : 
>          3 .    ()       ,       ,   ,   ,               .       ,   .     ?   ,     , !


 ??    .    !!    -   !!!!          6 .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> !      ,   : 
>          3 .    ()       ,       ,   ,   ,               .       ,   .     ?   ,     , !


         .            ,         . , ,     .    ,                  ,   .        . 
   .

----------


## lika25

> ??    .    !!    -   !!!!          6 .


       6 .     ?        2 . ,     ?       ,     .

----------


## yla1208

nicolaevasv,   ,      ,      ,     ,   .

----------


## yla1208

2,5 ,    .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> 6 .     ?        2 . ,     ?       ,     .


    !     -      6 ,       ,        ,    6 .  ,   .         , ..     2 ,           .

----------


## -

> , ,     .    ,                  ,   .        . 
>    .


.          ( ). ,             .     .   -    .  - 1/4  .     .    ????

----------


## Svetjka

1.01.2010      43000 .  ,    ,        ?       ,     34000 .,      ,       ,    ,             .    -  .

----------


## -

Svetjka,       !!!!!!!

----------

2010        ? 
       2009.   ,    ,    1507         7492,     13833.   , ?

----------


## -

> 2010        ? 
>        2009.   ,    ,    1507         7492,     13833.   , ?


 ,    -,    7492,    2000     2010        .  13833 -       .       :Smilie:

----------

> :          ,    ,   .  1,10  2010     ... 
> 
>        24  2009 . N 212-                     .    13833      ...
> 
>          .   .


Fatman,    . ,                  .

----------

> ,    -,    7492,    2000     2010        .  13833 -       .


, -.  
   Fatman - ,  ,   ,   ,        ......

----------

> 2010        ? 
>        2009.   ,    ,    1507


 1507   ?

----------

:
          ,             .           .   2009           .            2010 ? 
   . 15 . 37    24.07.2009.  213-         ...     ,   ,           ,          (1  2010 ).   ,   2009     2010 ,     1  2010       255- (  ),   ,      ,   ,    ,   01  2010 .           01  2010   ,     ,   ,   01  2010 .        ,    ,     (  01  2010 ),       .

           1507 ,        1,5 .   ,       ?  -!

----------


## kocou001

.  :Smilie: 
:    ()    4 ,     .          ,       6 .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> .          ( ). ,             .     .   -    .  - 1/4  .     .    ????


 ?      .   ,    ?  ,      !!! :Smilie:

----------


## nicolaevasv

> 1.01.2010      43000 .  ,    ,        ?       ,     34000 .,      ,       ,    ,             .    -  .


           ,     ,    .      - !    ,    ,    - !!!  ,       ,          .   .     ,        ,      ...  :Wow: 

Svetjka,      ?

----------


## izyumchik

!    .          2009 (      ).    21 . 6    -   ..           ...        6 ..        ?    ..

----------


## -

> !    .          2009 (      ).    21 . 6    -   ..           ...        6 ..        ?    ..


     1507 .,     .

----------


## -

,     ,     .        .    ,     ????      !!!!!!

----------


## Svetjka

,       ,     ,    ,      ,      ,       ,   ,     ,    .

----------

.
         1,5 ,        ?????   4

----------


## Aramovna

*nicolaevasv*, 
 11      , , 140       30.12.2009 ,    01.01.2010.    21.01.2010.    ?   ?       140     /?  ....

----------

> *nicolaevasv*, 
>  11      , , 140       30.12.2009 ,    01.01.2010.    21.01.2010.    ?   ?       140     /?  ....


  /

----------

1353,

----------


## lika25

> .
>          1,5 ,        ?????   4


        ,    ,   .      .

----------


## lika25

,       ,  2  ,  .     .   ,      ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

> *nicolaevasv*, 
>  11      , , 140       30.12.2009 ,    01.01.2010.    21.01.2010.    ?   ?       140     /?  ....


  . 140  -       ,   ,    140   .        .       .
 ,       2010     ,     2009      1507 .  2009 ,        ,      , ..   20 . .           .     .

----------

,    2010 .            2010 .

----------


## -

> ,       ,  2  ,  .     .   ,      ?


     ,        .       ,       .     .      - .

----------


## seva2010

,   !!!! ,   ,   -    ,      .... :Frown: 
 - ,  , 6%,  25 ,    , ,         .  ,   ,            ....,    -   1,5   ? ,         ?    ,      1,5    ?  ..., ,   ....,   ,      :Redface:

----------


## lika25

> ,        .       ,       .     .      - .


            .   ?, -.

----------


## lika25

> ,   !!!! ,   ,   -    ,      ....
>  - ,  , 6%,  25 ,    , ,         .  ,   ,            ....,    -   1,5   ? ,         ?    ,      1,5    ?  ..., ,   ....,   ,


      1  2010   10988   85  .
 .
       1  2010   2060  41 ,  ,   ..  4120   82 .
     .

----------


## lika25

> .   ?, -.


  ,     ,,    .

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

!   ,     , -     ?       -  ( 6%)   .    18  2009 .       2009 ,       6 .      ,  ,    . ""    -  ,         ,    2009 .     ,     01.01.2010 ,    .     ?!     ......     .     ,  ,                 1,5  ,                    ,      :
1. ,       ,           (   ),
2.  ,             .
    .      ,        ,  .  .

----------


## Elfi

!    ,       ,   .     ,  . 
,        ,    ,   ,   ,               ,   6  (   ).       .,          .

    ,         ,      . - -  ,  .........   .     -   ,        ?!         ?

----------


## -

> !    ,       ,   .     ,  . 
> ,        ,    ,   ,   ,               ,   6  (   ).       .,          .
> 
>     ,         ,      . - -  ,  .........   .     -   ,        ?!         ?


    ,            ,     .      ,  ,   .    .     .....

----------


## Elfi

> ,  ,   .    .


       (   -),       ,   ?   ,        ,     .

----------


## -

> (   -),       ,   ?   ,        ,     .


   ,    .   .        ( 10-11 ),    1,5 .         .

----------


## Elfi

> ,    .


   ,     ,       ?  ..         ( 6  ) -        ?

----------


## -

> ,     ,       ?  ..         ( 6  ) -        ?


   ,       1,5  .   2   1- ,  4 2-

----------


## lenski

, ,       4.

----------

4aFSSRF-2010-Q1.xls

----------

.     ,   1,5 .   .    ,    ,         ,     . ,     "  ".   ,      .    .   ... :Frown: 
           ,        .
      .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> .     ,   1,5 .   .    ,    ,         ,     . ,     "  ".   ,      .    .   ...
>            ,        .
>       .


      ?          .    .  213-   .   ,      : ",  -  ,   .  -  !!!"     .       .    ,    ,    .

         .   ,   ,                         ,       . .     ,       .

----------

,.       2009   .

----------


## lenski

, .    ,    ??

----------


## lenski

, ,,    ?
    ?
" "-     ?
  ? 
     . ? 100%

----------

.       .

----------


## Aramovna

*olga-edvisbuch*, 




I.  
1.   
2.  .
3.  

II. 


III.   255  4.5   ,    01.01.2010 .

IV.  . 19 ( 1), .38, 39, 55 ( 2)  .

V.      . 3  N 190- ,                    ,              3,5%  ,      24            ,   .                                   ,      05.03.2003 N 144 (  ).
          (. 4 ).               .                       (  . 2  N 190-, . 14 ).            ,     ,           70 (     84)      70 (     86,        110)    .    . 11, . 16  N 255-,   . 2  N 190-,           100%  . 
 . 1 . 14  N 255-, . 6             ,    12  ,         ( ),      6       .

VI. 21.01.2010    ,   ,        .                 1.5 ,     255      , . 4330 .  ,               20 000 .,       4330 .

VII.   ,     ,         ,     ,          1.5 ,        .,   1  2010 ,        ,   .,   . 19 ( 1), .38, 39, 55 ( 2)  . 

VIII.                           .

.




: 
1.  ( )       2 . 
2.     ,         3 . 
3.   ,          3 . 
4.     .

----------


## Aramovna

:	  . - (     7  -)
	 7838000019	
	   :      40101810200000010001
	 :        . - . -
	:    044030001	: 
	:    783801001
	  182 108020 1001 1000 110 :  40262563000
	 (...):	
	 :	


	 :	 
	   ,     	100  .

	 ():	:

	  : 	  . - (     7  -)
	 7838000019	       
	   :     40101810200000010001
	 :       . - . -
	:   044030001	: 
	:    783801001
	  182 108020 1001 1000 110     40262563000
	 (...):	
	 :	


	 :	 
	   ,     	100 .

	 ():	:

----------


## Aramovna

.  ,        .  190000 .-    1

----------


## lenski

Aramovna,
    ,        ?     ?
   6 ?
       ,   ,     ?

----------


## Aramovna

*lenski*, ,    ,  . : ,      , 4    4.    1,5 ,   ,     4,5 .  4

----------


## lenski

Aramovna
 ,         20 000    .      ,         ?
    ,     . 
   ,       ,    , 2009 -   ,   ,      ?

----------


## _

!

 ,    ...   ,   ...    ,   ,          , -        ? 

          ,         1,5 ?

 ,    ...

----------


## -

> !
> 
>  ,    ...   ,   ...    ,   ,          , -        ? 
> 
>           ,         1,5 ?
> 
>  ,    ...


    .     1507   31.12.10       ( 20 )    1,5 (2000 ,   ).      ...

----------


## _

> .     1507   31.12.10       ( 20 )    1,5 (2000 ,   ).      ...


...*    *

    ?))))))

----------


## Ouandr

Aramovna,     - ,   .
         ,     ,   ?

  :
2.    ,        3 .
3.   ,          3 . 
 ,   -   ?

----------


## Aramovna

*Ouandr*, ,   ,      ,    .   3 ,    2-,       - 100 .        ksrf.ru     .

----------


## lenski

*Aramovna* ,         20 000    .      ,         ?
    ,     .

----------


## Ouandr

6%.    2009 .  .     6     ( 40000/).  2010 ,           .
           - 35000. (  -     ),           (  )         ?
        .
      .

----------


## Ouandr

-       ,        -   ))).        140 .

----------


## -

> - 35000. (  -     ),           (  )         ?


     (, ,   .),    40%

----------


## Ouandr

> (, ,   .),    40%


  ,   ?
         ?

----------


## -

> ,   ?
>          ?


. :yes:

----------


## lenski

,  ,    1,5  40%  ?
       ,     ,       \   35000 ?      ? 
      8 000 ( )
13%   
866    
1507      ,    2,9%  .?
  ?,    ?  ?

----------


## Irina_uralsib

*lenski*,         40  100%         1,5 .
   :
" ,            *(40%  )*            ,     19.05.1995 81- "   ,  "   .  ,  40%       ,             ."

..     = 4330, 40%   =1732,      ,  = 2060.    2060.   1,5 . 
 :Frown:

----------

.  ,     .      , -     ))))

----------

,   , ,   ,       .   .

----------


## lenski

*Irina_uralsib;*,         ,       1,5 , - 8000,   2000.
 -   ,     ,      .. 35000??? :Big Grin:

----------


## lenski

> *lenski*, ,    ,  . : ,      , 4    4.    1,5 ,   ,     4,5 .  4


    , ,      4,    .      ??? :Wink:

----------


## lenski

3
    ..           2010 .     50 000 .  .      .    .

  ,        .

1.     2009    2010    365 .

2.  ,        ,  600 000 . (50 000 .  12 .).

3.      1643,84 . (600 000 . : 365 .).

4.     49 972,74 . (1643,84 .  30,4 .).

5.      34 583,33 . (415 000 . : 12 .).

6.       .                - 13 833,33 . (34 583,33 .  40%)

,       ,    ,  ?  , -      
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

...    ,         ...          -...  :Embarrassment: 

... 
     (   )? 

      ,         ?

      ,   ?

           ?

 ...

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ...    ,         ...          -... 
> 
> ... 
>      (   )? 
> 
>       ,         ?
> 
>       ,   ?
> 
> ...


-,      ,     .

   ,    
1.   
2.    
3.   27%,  .

       ,        2 ,    ,   .     -  , , -,   (  ,    ,    ).         ,  ,     .
,             .

----------

, ,   .     2010.    .    ,     ,         ,       .     . ,      ,  ?

----------


## _

!

----------


## _

> , ,   .     2010.    .    ,     ,         ,       .     . ,      ,  ?


    ...    )     )   ,     2011 )       225  213...      959N...    ...     ...           ... :Stick Out Tongue: 


    ...       )))

----------

,  ,                 ,               ,   ,     .

,                 ,   1  2010        .

          :

4330  12 = 51960 .

          212-  2,9%.

,      ,      ,          2010 : 51960  2,9% = 1506,84 ,       1507 .
   ,  ,         1507.,         ?

"   ,        ,    31                          .

     ,        ,   .

 ,  ,                 ,            31   ,                     ."

----------


## SupremeNSK

*:*
   ,    2009,   ,    ,      2009 .
 ()   , .      ( ),     .
    .     .      -    .    .        ,     . 
                  .        ,                .          (.  - ).
  ,  ,   2010   ,     .
*:*         ?
             .

----------

,    2009    (  ,     ),    ,   2009  ,     ,    -    ,  -    
,       ?
            () ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

> *:*
>    ,    2009,   ,    ,      2009 .
>  ()   , .      ( ),     .
>     .     .      -    .    .        ,     . 
>                   .        ,                .          (.  - ).
>   ,  ,   2010   ,     .
> *:*         ?
>              .


     .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ,    2009    (  ,     ),    ,   2009  ,     ,    -    ,  -    
> ,       ?
>             () ?


 ,       8 .    ,   ....      ?  8 ?    .   -        ,     .

----------


## SupremeNSK

> .


   ?              ,    ,       ,        " ,    ".     ,            .

----------

> ,       8 .    ,   ....      ?  8 ?    .   -        ,     .


 !  ,         - ..    -  ,          ...     ,

----------


## -

> ?              ,    ,       ,        " ,    ".     ,            .


,  .   .   :           ,        1,5   (     )!

----------


## SupremeNSK

*-*,         ?  -    ,    .  ,       ..  .  .      ,     .

----------


## -

> *-*,         ?  -    ,    .  ,       ..  .  .      ,     .


     . .  .      1507 .  31.12.2010.       (..  2011)   20  +     (   ) 2000    1,5 ,   2011   .      20 ,   , .  .   -     (    -     )

----------


## SupremeNSK

*-*, .           ?      .

----------


## Igma

> *-*, .           ?      .


,  .      12 .  .

----------


## gNus

,       ,   2009 
   ,   ?    ,

----------

> *-*, .           ?      .


     ,       1.5  ,  ,            .

----------


## SupremeNSK

*-*,     ,     ,   ?
**             ,   .

----------


## gNus

:
 2009    ,         (  ),      ,  ,        ,    ?

----------


## -

> *-*,     ,     ,   ?
> **             ,   .


    1507 ,      .    .    .

----------


## -

> :
>  2009    ,         (  ),      ,  ,        ,    ?


 ,     .      .      .  .      .
  2009     -    .     -.

----------


## gNus

-,   ,     ,   ,     -  - ,   ,    ,    ...   -,    ...

 :Frown:

----------


## Aramovna

**, 
    .....       ,   ,        .........        ............

----------

...       ,   ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> :
>  2009    ,         (  ),      ,  ,        ,    ?


      ,            ,     .

----------


## gNus

, ...   ,   ,

----------

!
 ,    (    )       ,     .  4 ...

----------


## GoticQueen

[QUOTE= ;52202276]


> - .  , - 100 %,    ,


       ( 6%)   .     (        ..     
 ,

----------

[QUOTE=GoticQueen;52659894]


> ( 6%)   .     (        ..     
>  ,


       .    ,               1.5 .       .

----------

> ,


 .
       .
_              ( ).
    :
1)       ,    ;
2)   (   - , , );      ;
3)        ,   ,     ;
4)     ,  ,   ,      ;
5)         ,         ;
6)  , ,  ,         ,     ,  ;
7) ,              ;
8)                  ;
9) ,     , ,      ;
10)     ._
      16 - 20 . .      .   ?  ,        , -      :Grenade: 



> ....


      ,   -    .       ,   .

----------


## Fatman

,     1,5   "". 
            2010 .        ?

----------


## Igma

,       ,     ?      .  .       ,   ...

----------

> ,     1,5   "". 
>             2010 .        ?


       ,    . ,      ,    . ,          .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ,       ,     ?      .  .       ,   ...


       ,           .            ,     . 
        .          1000 .,       .  ,      10000  + + .     .  ,   ,              .  
,        ,   . -  ...    .

----------

> ,           .            ,     . 
>         .          1000 .,       .  ,      10000  + + .     .  ,   ,              .  
> ,        ,   . -  ...    .


 ,        .     .    ,    .     ...       .

----------


## Igma

*nicolaevasv*,  .       ,     ,        .       ,              ,   "" .       ...

----------


## nicolaevasv

> *nicolaevasv*,  .       ,     ,        .       ,              ,   "" .       ...


   ,  212-  213-,       2009, ..   ,   01.01.2010   .  ,           .       ..       ,  "  ,        ",   ,       - 35000 ,   ,    , . .  - 4430 .      ,   .         ... ,   -   -   .           ,         .       .

  ,    ...

----------


## 2552

,                   1,5 (     )
".....                           *   ,         *  .    ,       ,             :
1.	      ;
2.	    ;
3.	       ;
4.	   ,    ,    ,     ,    ,      ;
5.	 ,              , ,      ,           ,        .
6.	           ,        ,    .
              .
*                     , ..    ,  ,    1,5* .  " 
,          ,      (    ) :Smilie:

----------


## Igma

*nicolaevasv*,    ,       . ,          (     2009 ,      2010).
*
2552,*               , .. -  2   ...

----------


## Tatii

.   ,    2009, /  01.12.2009,        2010.           . 6 .    /.         ,         .       ,    .   (     )   .            ?  -           -   ,       ?     ?         , , ,           :Smilie: ,       .    .

----------


## Tatii

?  333.21.     ,     3)         ,             ()  ,   ,  ,   :

    *    - 200 ;
     ?

----------


## Tatii

)))     4200  .  ,          ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Shumaxer

200 .       ,   ,     ,      .   ,   .

----------


## Fraxine

Shumaxer, ,          :Smilie: .     (  ),  ,    .        1,5 ,   ,     .
 ,  !

----------


## Igma

*Shumaxer*,    , ,  .

----------


## Shumaxer

,     .         .

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*, ,    . ,             ,    ,              ?        ,               - 115000 .      ,       115000      4000 .      ?.....,   ,   ,     , .

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


  :Smilie: .


> 


    ,      %%,   .   200 .    (     ),    .

----------

> ,                   1,5 (     )
> ".....                           *   ,         *  .    ,       ,             :
> 1.	      ;
> 2.	    ;
> 3.	       ;
> 4.	   ,    ,    ,     ,    ,      ;
> 5.	 ,              , ,      ,           ,        .
> 6.	           ,        ,    .
>               .
> ...


              .

----------


## Mioco

2552 -     ,         ?
      (      ) -     ,   ():

"                                 ,    11    17  2001  N 173-,     ."

    ,            ,    .

----------

> 2552 -     ,         ?
>       (      ) -     ,   ():
> 
> "                                 ,    11    17  2001  N 173-,     ."
> 
>     ,            ,    .


         ,             2010 .

----------


## Irina_uralsib

.         2010 . 
,     ,   :
     27.08.09,       ..    1965,        1705.
  19.02.2010. 
    . 
 .

----------

, -. 
 ,  ,      ,    .
   .        .  ,          .
,     ,              ; ,    40 %  ,       ,  ? 
         ,      ,       ))

----------


## -

> , -. 
>  ,  ,      ,    .
>    .        .  ,          .
> ,     ,              ; ,    40 %  ,       ,  ? 
>          ,      ,       ))


  .          ,     1,5       ,   .

----------


## SupremeNSK

.          7  2009 . N 959
"          ,   "      8.   .  -         ?  -    .

----------

,    .
:
  . 
    .
             .   ,          

  -   .
..        ,    ,    

  (  )


:
1)   ..           .
2) ..     ,            .
      ,     
3)     (   )      

   .

----------


## -

> .          7  2009 . N 959
> "          ,   "      8.   .  -         ?  -    .


       .

----------


## -

> :
> 1)   ..           .
> 2) ..     ,            .
>       ,     
> 3)     (   )      
> 
>    .


1.     .      
2. 13%   
    14%   --   
    0,2%  . -  
3. .

----------

*-,*  !

----------

> 1.     .      
> 2. 13%   
>     14%   --   
>     0,2%  . -  
> 3. .


  .
 :Confused: 
               ?
    ,   ?

----------


## -

> .
> 
>                ?
>     ,   ?


     .,       15  ( ..     15 ).    ,         34583 .  ,        .

----------

-!!
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lenski

> Shumaxer, ,         .     (  ),  ,    .        1,5 ,   ,     .
>  ,  !


Fraxine           ,   ?       ,   :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Ouandr

[QUOTE=;52661922]


> .    ,               1.5 .       .


 ,   2010     ,  -      -    ,       -

----------


## Fraxine

> Fraxine           ,   ?


     -  ""- /.
     1,5   :Frown: .
   :
 -10100 (),  15 .      7492,4   3626,35,      10100 (  . 13833)   8241,64 (.. 7492,4*1,1), ,    13833    ,  -8241,64.
   , -,        :Frown: .   ,      .
 ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

.            ,             ,      (,    2009, 25.12.09    ,  29.12.09    ),    ,      03.03.2010      ,  ,      ,          .         , , ,,        .   ,           16 ,   ,      16 .
 ,    ,   ....
Svetjka,     ?

----------


## Ouandr

,        ,      ,    ,   2010    .

----------

!

, ,   ,      .        2009  2010 .              835,20 .  .      ,     ,    1136 .    , ..  ,      .  ,   .         ,  ,   .
,       -  .

----------


## Svetjka

nikolaevasv 
   ,       ,   ,         ,     , ..        .          ,             ,      ,    ...

----------


## 099

> !
> 
> , ,   ,      .        2009  2010 .              835,20 .  .      ,     ,    1136 .    , ..  ,      .  ,   .         ,  ,   .
> ,       -  .


,    ???     ,    2009   .   - .    ???     -   9000  !!!!!

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ,        ,      ,    ,   2010    .


,   .     1,5      ,    ,   .

----------


## nicolaevasv

> nikolaevasv 
>    ,       ,   ,         ,     , ..        .          ,             ,      ,    ...


,    !      .

----------


## Igma

?       ?  -  ?

----------


## nicolaevasv

> ?       ?  -  ?


http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/17235/index.shtml

----------


## Svetjka

nikolaevasv 
 ,

----------


## nicolaevasv

> nikolaevasv 
>  ,


   .

    ,           ,            .       ,         . :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    13833    ,  -8241,64.


     ?

----------


## Mioco

> ?


     - (   ).     ,  -  ,    ,          "1500 ", ..      2008 .
,       ( ).
 ,     ,    .

----------

> ,    ???     ,    2009   .   - .    ???     -   9000  !!!!!


,   :Smilie:   ,  .         .       : "  ,   ,      "" (    ,  .       17000  .
  .     ,       -      .

----------

,  .

----------

.
         .      2009,    2010.        . .  2010      (   )       .         1,5     (11 )     .              .
       ,      .

----------

.     .  1        1,5 .        (  )     ?

----------


## -

> .     .  1        1,5 .        (  )     ?


        .    - 10     .   ,     (    )     .

----------

?         ?

----------


## -

> ?         ?


 , -         ,      .  ,     -   .

----------


## Fatman

> .
>          .      2009,    2010.        . .  2010      (   )       .         1,5     (11 )     .              .
>        ,      .


  .             2010 .          -  * 2010* .

----------


## Fatman

> - (   ).     ,  -  ,    ,          "1500 ", ..      2008 .
> ,       ( ).
>  ,     ,    .


    1500  2009 .        2009  -        2010 . 

     1500 .  31.12.2010    01.01.2011           .

       :     1,5     2009 ,    2011      1500 .  31.12.2010             01.01.2011       1,5  2011 .

----------


## Fatman

> -  ""- /.
>      1,5  .
>    :
>  -10100 (),  15 .      7492,4   3626,35,      10100 (  . 13833)   8241,64 (.. 7492,4*1,1), ,    13833    ,  -8241,64.
>    , -,       .   ,      .
>  ?


    ,       .   
          .

     ?

----------


## Ego

-      
    ,     
1.    ?
2.          ?
3.       1,5    ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .


  :Frown: .    mvf  , -.

----------


## Fraxine

10.12.09 N 02-10/07-12722-,  ,     - .

----------

1.     / 35000,        1,5.       ?  . ,   ?
2.    17.02.10,   ( )          18.02    ?

----------

!
      :
1)            
2)        2010. (26.02.2010-02.03.2010.)     1500     , ..       ,     .  
3)         .   5 . 4300 : 31  * 80% * 3  (..    ?) = 332,90 +  .-?
        1500  .      ,  ..    .

----------

> -      
>     ,     
> 1.    ?
> 2.          ?
> 3       1,5    ?


1.        140 ,    .
2.   - ,     .      ,  2009  9989,86.
3. ,  .  ,   .

----------

1489

----------

50 .

----------

> nikolaevasv 
>    ,       ,   ,         ,     , ..        .          ,             ,      ,    ...


    100 .,      "     ..."

----------

> 1.     / 35000,        1,5.       ?  . ,   ?
> 2.    17.02.10,   ( )          18.02    ?


1. 40%  35000,   13833,33 .        1  ,       !!
2.            . ..     18.02,    18.03.,    18.03,   !

----------


## Fraxine

> 100 .


   200.

----------


## Svetjka

Fraxine
            200 .,      ,     ,       ,    -   ,

----------


## Svetjka

,      ,  ,           .                     2009      6 .

----------

, !
 -    (,  1507.   2009 .),      ?
     4330  ,          ? (, /  02  2010 .,   : 4330/30*28=4041,33 .,  ..?).    4-  ?     4330  ?
   !

----------


## Shumaxer

> Fraxine
>             200 .,      ,     ,       ,    -   ,


            ...    ,       ,   200,   .

----------


## Weselova

> ?


     8     .

----------


## Wellia

*Fraxine*
_  8241,64 (.. 7492,4*1,1), ,    13833    ,  -8241,64._
?     ?       ?   :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    13833    ,  -8241,64.


      -, .

----------

,       ,  01.01.2010   - 190         2010    .   ,   2009-    ,     1,5 "  "   .        .      , .                       .           .
       .

----------

-.    ,        ?  14%+ 0,02%-       ?    .

----------

> -.    ,        ?  14%+ 0,02%-       ?    .


 13%

----------


## _

> 4330  ?


    )

----------


## Fatman

> 4330  ?





> )


.         .

  "" 1500     ,   .

----------


## Fatman

> *Fraxine*
> _  8241,64 (.. 7492,4*1,1), ,    13833    ,  -8241,64._
> ?     ?       ?


  - 8241,64 +   ( ).   ""  13833          .

----------


## Wellia

*Fraxine* _  8241,64 (.. 7492,4*1,1), ,    13833    ,  -8241,64._
       ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


 .



> - 8241,64 +   ( )


    . ,  ,     8241,64,  .

----------


## _

,  :
:
 , ,       2010  (  ??!).       .

:
1.    (   1,5      )     ? (           ?).    ,  ,    1   ?
2.  ,    -  :
           ?

----------

1.   .      .     ,     .
2.        ,      50%

----------


## elisaveta

-   .
  ,   .

----------

> ,  :
> :
>  , ,       2010  (  ??!).       .
> 
> :
> 1.    (   1,5      )     ? (           ?).    ,  ,    1   ?
> 2.  ,    -  :
>            ?


 ,     2010,           :Frown:

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> .            ,             ,      (,    2009, 25.12.09    ,  29.12.09    ),    ,      03.03.2010      ,  ,      ,          .         , , ,,        .   ,           16 ,   ,      16 .
>  ,    ,   ....
> Svetjka,     ?


 ,      ()   \  ,              ,          ,         \   04.03.2010 !
 .
""  15  2009 .      
30.09.2009  - 3675,00  31.12.2009  - 3675,00. \  25.12.2009 ,   25.12.2009   30.05.2010 ,       -       04.03.2010 !
 -     ,  .

----------


## Tatii

*olga-edvisbuch*,     04.03,  /  25.12?  25.12  ...04.03     ?          ...     ,           ,   .   1449      *Shumaxer*

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> *olga-edvisbuch*,     04.03,  /  25.12?  25.12  ...04.03     ?          ...     ,           ,   .   1449      *Shumaxer*


  ,      .  ,  25.12    \  .....      ,      1472,   (    ) ,       ...      . ,       ,     ....     ?..

----------


## Tatii

*olga-edvisbuch*,   1472       .   ,     .          ,    .      ,   6 .     /.                    -    -   ,     .      ,   .

----------


## katya_matroskina

.            . ,        ?     ,        ...   ???... ..

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> *olga-edvisbuch*,   1472       .   ,     .          ,    .      ,   6 .     /.                    -    -   ,     .      ,   .


Tatii, ,        ,   ....   ,   - ,     ...  ,      ,     !  .

----------

1.     2010, 
2.     2010
3.    2010
:
     , ..   2010,       2011 (  )
,   ,    , .. 
1.       2010,    2010,     ,  1500.      2011 (..     2011.)
2.  
     2010,   ,  1500.  2011.      .
           ,      ,     9.   .
,    .      .          .

       ,     ,       ,      .

----------

> 1.     2010, 
> 2.     2010
> 3.    2010
> :
>      , ..   2010,       2011 (  )
> ,   ,    , .. 
> 1.       2010,    2010,     ,  1500.      2011 (..     2011.)
> 2.  
>      2010,   ,  1500.  2011.      .
> ...

----------


## 566

> ,     ,       ,      .


  - ,   2011 ,       .....

----------


## Wellia

> 1.     2010, 
> 2.     2010
> 3.    2010
> :
>      , ..   2010,       2011 (  )
> ,   ,    , .. 
> 1.       2010,    2010,     ,  1500.      2011 (..     2011.)
> 2.  
>      2010,   ,  1500.  2011.      .
> ...


      2011 ,   .    1 .

----------


## Wellia

_   ,             ,   2010 .

 1  2010      21  14    29.12.2006  255-  ,         ( ,     ) ,                 ,   ,        .

  ,      2010                     ,   2009 ,    . 

,             ,    ,       ,  2,9%,   12 . 

    2010   1 507 . ,  ,    ,   . -         .


   "."._

----------

> .            . ,        ?     ,        ...   ???... ..

----------


## Shumaxer

,    !!!

----------


## LuckyBuh

> 1,5  .
>    10100 (  . 13833)   8241,64 (.. 7492,4*1,1), ,    13833    ,  -8241,64.


    . 1,1?    .

----------


## metafrasi

.     .   ,      2010 ...    ,   ( . ). 
    6%   .   . 
   , :
1.    ,        (11 ..?)       1,5  (4 ..?),   "".
2.      ( )    2010.       ,    .1    ,   (20 ..?).  :    ,  - 2011 ,       ???
3.     .     ,         ,  / 5 ..,    , .. ,      (, ,    -     ).         ,         1,5 ... 
  ,           1,5  ,    .    1507 ,    10392 .   ...
,   ,        . .

----------


## Wellia

_   10100 (  . 13833)   8241,64 (.. 7492,4*1,1), ,    13833    ,  -8241,64._
       - !   :Frown: 
7492,4 -   ?
  ,    (, ).  :No:

----------


## LuckyBuh

> - !  
> 7492,4 -   ?
>   ,    (, ).


 -  2010 .,  7492,4 -  .  2009 .

----------


## nautour

!     !     !
 -   13.11.2009 .       25.12.2009 .  2009  , ..  1,5 ,    , ,  3,5%    .  15.01.2010 1507   . 
     30.12.2009  18.05.2010. 
:        ?
1.
2.    
3.        
4.   
5.      

 -    ,      ?
      ,          ?             ?       ?
  ,      ,    ,          ,        ,             ,      .
     !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Ouandr

, ,    .      ,   ...

        2009,   -      2010    ,

----------


## Wellia

,        .    ,   2010    .  :Speaking:

----------


## Wellia

> -  2010 .,  7492,4 -  .  2009 .


.  :yes:

----------


## Ouandr

,           ))
       ,  ,        -    .
   ,  ,   .

----------


## Wellia

> ,           ))
>        ,  ,        -    .
>    ,  ,   .


 -  .    .  :Wink: 
        . -   ?

----------


## metafrasi

, ,   1539.

----------


## Ouandr

metafrasi
         35 - 40000.

----------


## Ouandr

> -  .    . 
>         . -   ?


 ,       ,        ,

----------


## Wellia

. .

----------


## Wellia

, ,    ,               .  :Hmm:

----------


## Alohna

?      ,       ,   ,  .  1,5 .

 ?

----------


## Alohna

,   ...
        ..  ,       2009. 12 ,   31 ? (,      15  ,    ...)
      2009 .,  , ..   21  2010.

   ,          !!!!

----------


## Shumaxer

1.            , ..     6   2009. :
)        2009      ( 6  14      15)       
)     2010     
2.   2009    6   
)      2010.    
)    2009      (   )
3.   -   ,    1.5      .

----------


## Shumaxer

.

----------


## metafrasi

Ouandr,    (    )     (   ...) .    ,          ?
Shumaxer,             1,5 ,        ?

----------


## 566

> Ouandr,    (    )     (   ...) .    ,          ?
> Shumaxer,             1,5 ,        ?


-   .       .

----------


## Ouandr

metafrasi
  ,     .  - .           -        6 ,      1-2          ,             .       ,        . 
  ,   ,    3-4 )),      35000...
______________________________
  ,   _

----------


## Alohna

, Shumaxer,      .         10    ... ,              ...  :Frown:

----------


## Svetjka

Alohna 
  2009       ,    ,        21,        ,   2009 ,       ,  ,    .

----------


## Gennady

> Alohna 
>   2009  ....   ,        21,        ,   2009 ,       ,  ,    .


 - ,      1 .10 .  .      ( )     (2010 .),   ,    .    ,       2009 ,    2010.  ,       ,           .
PS
     17 ,        ,   .

----------


## Ljumila

!  ..       2009 .   . ,   24.08.2009 .  24.08.2009 -    .            1.09 2009 , ..  132 . )))   , ..       1.09.2009,     .      .  . )))
 ...     ,        ...       ...   ,        .
      1,5 .    -   ,    , ..   10 . ,    ...    ,    . ..       (   ),   ,      -       .         ,   ... 
    ,       ,     , ..   -  (((.       - ..   ...        .     ...    ,    ...

----------


## metafrasi

,     ?       2009 ,    .        ,   ,           3  (  2009.).       ? , ...?

----------


## Ljumila

.      ,         .

----------


## metafrasi

,     ,    .  , -   25,      .    ,   ,      25.04.2010.     31.12.2010.,          25.04.2011.!!!!      ,        :

             ,   ,            :
    *    ;
    *     ;
    *   ,          ;
    *     ;
    *           . 
              2010 ,  1507      ,   2011   1    .   ?    ,    .   ,     ,   ? .

----------


## Wellia

_ 


 2  2009 . N 790


,    

_
_3.          ,      3  4.5   "            ".
4.      ,    3  ,        31                          .
5.                        .
6.                     ,   ,     .
7.              ,   3  ,  31   ,                    1   ._

----------


## Ljumila

,      . )
        ... ..            ...    ,  -...

----------


## metafrasi

,     ))).

----------

> ,    !!!


  ,    ,  ,         1.5    ,    .   -       .

----------


## metafrasi

?     ???

----------


## metafrasi

,      .        ( ),    -       ...

----------


## Ouandr

.     .     ,    8     (   ). 
   ((
    ,     
   ((

----------

, ,       ?
 ,       ,         1,5 .   ,  .   23.05.2009.
1)    ,   2009    :
-23 *606,2= 2875 .. 
2)        2010   23  2010 .. ..    1,5 ?
3)      ( )    ?
4)     ,         -    ,          .      -    (((((. 
  ,   ,         ,     2009-2010 ,   1,5 ,      ?
5)  , ,    ,     /  ,    ?

----------


## li sa

-   ( ,    )
, 6%,  

  - 
1)       1,5 ,     (     ) -          ,     ?
2)    2010 .         (     50%)?

----------

.
  ,           ,        11 ,     5 .     7    , ,     .            ,   ,        .     2 ,  ,    .  (    14 ,   )   ,       .   6    ,         .      5 ,      . ..          ,    ,  ,     ?     ,    ,        .    !      ,        ,      163  +      12     .  ,    ,       :Big Grin:       133 .     156 ( 140 + 16  )    6     119 .    ,    !

 .         1,5 ,       .     ?

----------

,  ,     ,    :Frown:

----------

> , ,       ?
>  ,       ,         1,5 .   ,  .   23.05.2009. 
>  
> 1)    ,   2009    :
> -23 *606,2= 2875 .. 
> ,    4850     2425  .
> 2)        2010   23  2010 .. ..    1,5 ?
> ,    2010
> 3)      ( )    ?
> ...


  ,

----------

> ,    ,  ,         1.5    ,    .   -       .


     2009         ,  ,             .       ,    2010 .  ,       1.5  , .   2010 .

----------

(    ):        ,      ( )  .       12000  .        0,2%.                    ?

----------


## 566

> (    ):        ,      ( )  .       12000  .        0,2%.                    ?


        1,5 ,     .       .    .

----------


## li sa

> ,  ,     ,


      , .. ,        -  . 

, ,    ,  ,           ?

    : 
"     12  2005 . N 182- ,          1,5      ,               ".

----------


## li sa

> 2009         ,  ,             .       ,    2010 .  ,       1.5  , .   2010 .


 !   ?
    :       ,     ,      -   -  !
   -  ,     ?  ,  ?     ?

----------


## Ljumila

> .
>   ,           ,        11 ,     5 . .....    ,    !
> 
>  .         1,5 ,       .


 !          .   8        (  ).       .    ...     ...   300     ,   (((. 
**, ,     ?      ,        ,    ...  ,  -  .     ,       ,    .      -     ... 
 9         ,     ...

----------

> !   ?
>     :       ,     ,      -   -  !
>    -  ,     ?  ,  ?     ?


  .         .           .  ,      .

----------

> !          .   8        (  ).       .    ...     ...   300     ,   (((. 
> **, ,     ?      ,        ,    ...  ,  -  .     ,       ,    .      -     ... 
>  9         ,     ...


 ,    .       ,           .         .      .   ,          ,      .   .

----------


## metafrasi

,       ?     ???

----------


## li sa

> .         .           .  ,      .


 , ,   .    ,        (  )      ,    ,     .        -   - ,   -       ? ,  !

----------

> , Shumaxer,      .         10    ... ,              ...


     31.12.09 1500  -   2010            ...

----------


## metafrasi

,     (,    -  ),       ,       .   .     ,          (  , ,     ,   2010 !!!). 
     ,          ..      .,    . 
 , ,    ,     ,   ,    . 
     ,   ,         2010      1  2011 . ,      , ..   "   "      ,    . 
        ... 
..    ,   - -  . 
, :    -    0,2%    ? .

----------

> !          .   8        (  ).       .    ...     ...   300     ,   (((. 
> **, ,     ?


    -.
  ,     .   ,     ,           . 
   .       ?

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> .


         ,    \  ,      ?

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> 6 .     ?        2 . ,     ?       ,     .


        \?      ?  % ?

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> !     -      6 ,       ,        ,    6 .  ,   .         , ..     2 ,           .


  ,        ?           6 ,    \ \    , ?

----------


## ol*ka

> ,        ?           6 ,    \ \    , ?


  ,     100      .  - ,       .                  (. 11   255-).   - http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/181088/

       - http://www.fss.ru/ru/consultation/10...11/26644.shtml
"      ,                   , ,    ,      .        ,       . *            12 *       ,     . 
 ,               ,                ,  *    ,            ,        .*              (    ,     )       ,       ,       (    )."

----------

> ,       ?     ???


     ,     ,   .         .     .

----------

> , ,   .    ,        (  )      ,    ,     .        -   - ,   -       ? ,  !


  ,     ,      .

----------

> .
>   ,           ,        11 ,     5 .     7    , ,     .            ,   ,        .     2 ,  ,    .  (    14 ,   )   ,       .   6    ,         .      5 ,      . ..          ,    ,  ,     ?     ,    ,        .    !      ,        ,      163  +      12     .  ,    ,            133 .     156 ( 140 + 16  )    6     119 .    ,    !
> 
>  .         1,5 ,       .     ?


 !
  ,    , ..     6 !     !       ,    ,   !      ,     ,     6 ,     ,     !    !!!!

----------

. ,           1,5 .         .           .  ,    2010       .

----------

> !
>   ,    , ..     6 !     !       ,    ,   !      ,     ,     6 ,     ,     !    !!!!


,   .
 ,

----------

> . ,           1,5 .         .           .  ,    2010       .


    ?

----------


## nautour

> ,   .
>  ,


ekaterina@nautour.ru

,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## nautour

, ,          ,   ?     ?      -  ... - ?       ....       .....    :Frown:

----------


## Wellia

?   ,    ?   ?

----------


## Ljumila

"     "    .          .  -     ,     ....    .

----------


## Ljumila

> . ,           1,5 .         .           .  ,    2010       .


    ,  .      .       ,     .  ,     "  " ?   .

----------


## Natallya

[QUOTE=;52757424]  .
  ,           ,        11 ,     5 . QUOTE]

 !            .      6         .  : Gamalala@rambler.ru    .

----------

> ?


 4330

----------


## Aramovna

.            (35 000)   2     .       159 178 .   .....     ...???    .... 
 :Dezl:

----------

> ?   ,    ?   ?


   .       ,       .                  ...

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> ,   .
>  ,


 , ,       ,    . olga-edvisbuch@mail.ru  .

----------


## Wellia

> .       ,       .                  ...



.  :Smilie:

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> .
>   ,           ,        11 ,     5 .     7    , ,     .            ,   ,        .     2 ,  ,    .  (    14 ,   )   ,       .   6    ,         .      5 ,      . ..          ,    ,  ,     ?     ,    ,        .    !      ,        ,      163  +      12     .  ,    ,            133 .     156 ( 140 + 16  )    6     119 .    ,    !
> 
>  .         1,5 ,       .     ?


    !!!!!!!       !!!   ,      !  .

----------


## 566

> .            (35 000)   2     .       159 178 .   .....     ...???    ....


        ???  ????

----------


## Aramovna

> ???  ????


  ,         ,    .    \  ,  ,       .....     .....

----------


## ElVas

2007 ,  2010        2009,         ,    ,    ?    ,     ,   ?
        1,5 
      2010,              5 ,  5    1,5 , ?           . ..         5   31  :Frown:

----------


## 566

> ,         ,    .    \  ,  ,       .....     .....


 -  ,       .      ,       ...           ...   -    ????

----------

> 2007 ,  2010        2009,         ,    ,    ?    ,     ,   ?
>         1,5 
>       2010,              5 ,  5    1,5 , ?           . ..         5   31


   ,       6 .
 1,5 .   -       1,5 .   .... .....

----------


## ElVas

> ,       6 .
>  1,5 .   -       1,5 .   .... .....

----------


## Aramovna

> -  ,       .      ,       ...           ...   -    ????


  .      ,        ,   2 ,        ,         ,        ,      .   .              .     .         .     .      .
    ?        ?

----------


## marishcula

,         15000      ,        ,         2 ,    ?

----------


## 566

> .      ,        ,   2 ,        ,         ,        ,      .   .              .     .         .     .      .
>     ?        ?


  ...      ...      ,   , . , -,   -   (     .. ),     (  ), . ,    , . ,      (, , )
   -

----------

> ,         15000      ,        ,         2 ,    ?


 2-.

----------


## marishcula

,          35000,     2  ?

----------

> ,          35000,     2  ?

----------


## Svetjka

Aramovna
      ,         .. 34000,      ,   ,    ,    ,    ,    - ,  ,      , ,  -    ,  ,   ,  ,    -    ,     8500,       ,  -    ,   ,     12 ,   .
        ,        .

----------


## -

> Aramovna
>       ,         .. 34000,      ,   ,    ,    ,    ,    - ,  ,      , ,  -    ,  ,   ,  ,    -    ,     8500,       ,  -    ,   ,     12 ,   .
>         ,        .


Svetjka   Aramovna -  .        .     , .. 35000,       1,5 .     ,       -...    ...  ...      .... ...,           ()  ????

----------


## Al_Bilan

- 
    .
  40 .      .
       (  , )
          .
:
1.       ?       ?
2.         -             ?
3.         ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,          1.5 ,      1           ?                        ... .

----------


## 455

> - 
>     .
>   40 .      .
>        (  , )
>           .
> :
> 1.       ?       ?
> 2.         -             ?
> 3.         ?


1.    
2.   ( 20   )
3.

----------


## 455

> ,          1.5 ,      1           ?                        ... .


     -       ,   1    (   )-  :  *3...

----------


## Aramovna

> Svetjka   Aramovna -  .        .     , .. 35000,       1,5 .     ,       -...    ...  ...      .... ...,           ()  ????


.      .      ,           ,     ....

----------


## Aramovna

*Svetjka*, 
      ,  10 000 \ ,  ,   ,     .   ,  .     5-   ,   ,     9- ,        10   ,      ,   ,               .
   ,   ?      ,      ... ?           ?,...   ...??

----------


## Svetjka

Aramovna
 ,         ,   ,   ,          ,   - ,     ,    ,        ...

----------

,     .   ,   , -    ,        ,    ,    ,       .    !   ,   ,           ,        30 !

----------

> 4330


,   ,       :Redface:

----------

,  !  , ,  2008.   2 .     ,  ,     .  , 3    1,5 .            ( 7     ).     4  -     ,    8 ,    5  13  (    ?). ,         ,    .   ,       (  )          (       ).      221.    1. "        3  210  ...        ,       ,       20    ,      "?   :              ?    !

----------


## ....

..     .          ....      ...   ,       ...

----------

> ,          1.5 ,      1           ?                        ... .


       .             ,         .,    ,    1,5    ,        .  ,  .        .

----------

> .             ,         .,    ,    1,5    ,        .  ,  .        .


    ?  ,      .
 ,  ,        ,     ,         :Abuse:

----------

> ?  ,      .
>  ,  ,        ,     ,


      ,         .         ,            .       .

----------


## Shumaxer

,  ,            ?

----------


## Al_Bilan

> 1.    
> 2.   ( 20   )
> 3.


, ..      ? -   
 ?
3.   ?        ???

----------


## Ljumila

> ,  ,            ?


   ,   ...  ,   ,   ...     .           (  ), ,     ,   ()   ,    !!! :Abuse:  :Abuse:  :Abuse:

----------


## 455

> , ..      ? -   
>  ?
> 3.   ?        ???


     2010 .....   

3. ..... .....      50%   ....

----------


## Shumaxer

,        1449.
   .   - 2009    -  190  255, 6   2010. - 255   213 .      2009.             6         .
 -      5 -       , 6         .
          .         2009     ,    ,               1507-         2010    09.          . (     ,   ..    )              2009     .     ,    .           ,    28 ,               .    255    213   18  1  2 

 18.       ,          


1.       ,         .

2.   ,         ,    ,                  ,   ,       ,   ,      .
              ,   100%      .      .    ,  . (             255  ,  ).

----------


## S-A



----------

Shumaxer,   ......     - .....  .....         1,5 .....  !!!!!!!

----------

6%  ,  .         /,     6 .           /. , :
1.    ,              . 
2.      ,      (),          .     ,      ? (  ).
3.       ,     ?      .
4.    / 34000,      ?

----------


## alfiaalfia

!
 ,    (),    , , .             .      4 .                     ?      ? 
      : "           .   (.1 .7   255-):- 100%    ,    8   ;
- 80%    ,     5  8 ;
- 60%    ,     5 .

     6 . 
         .         ?

----------


## -

> 6%  ,  .         /,     6 .           /. , :
> 1.    ,              . 
> 2.      ,      (),          .     ,      ? (  ).
> 3.       ,     ?      .
> 4.    / 34000,      ?


1.   ,   
2.  ,   ,     -
3.    ,      ..
4                ..    ...

----------


## -

> !
>  ,    (),    , , .             .      4 .                     ?      ? 
> 
>          .         ?


,   ....        ( 1507 .  )    ....

----------


## alfiaalfia

> ,   ....        ( 1507 .  )    ....


  ?       ,      ,     ? :EEK!:

----------


## metafrasi

,    . .  2010    .  ,        ,   -   .     ,      1,5     2010 ,  1507   31.12.2010.   2011  (  1 !)    .  - .      ,       2010,   -    2011.   .    .    .,     ,    ,           ,         .     ,     ,       . ,      .

----------

,        ? , , -?     ?  ...    ,     ?

----------


## 455

> ,        ? , , -?     ?  ...    ,     ?


,     .....    -  , ..    ...       ..

----------


## li sa

!
, ,   1582:
   ,             ,  1,5 ?

----------


## Shumaxer

...

----------

-       1649???

----------


## Aramovna

> 6%  ,  .         /,     6 .           /. , :
> 1.    ,              . 
> 2.      ,      (),          .     ,      ? (  ).
> 3.       ,     ?      .
> 4.    / 34000,      ?


 ,  . -4 ,       1507 .,    ,  . ,  .        9 .
     .     .           . 
     70 000  .     \. 
        -     .        ,  500 000,     , .        .   ...)))))

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*,     ,       . "              "        2009 ,         2010,     , ..     ,   .  4      15  2010 . ( -   05  2003 .  144  III . 12).
   : "1.       ,         ."      2010,      2009 , ..   2009.

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*, . 2     .. ,        2009 .  ,    2010  )))  , ,      19 .         , ..      2009 .,  /   2010 .,       ,      :Smilie:      .

----------

> *Shumaxer*, . 2     .. ,        2009 .  ,    2010  )))  , ,      19 .         , ..      2009 .,  /   2010 .,       ,          .


,      :        ??         .       2009  2010....

----------


## Shumaxer



----------


## -

> ,  . -4 ,       1507 .,    ,  . ,  .        9 .
>      .     .           . 
>      70 000  .     \. 
>         -     .        ,  500 000,     , .        .   ...)))))


   !     )
1.   1507,      ,      ?
2.        +,       ?   ,       .
3.          ?
4.   ,     ,      ?  -      .

----------


## Aramovna

> !     )
> 1.   1507,      ,      ?
> 2.        +,       ?   ,       .
> 3.          ?
> 4.   ,     ,      ?  -      .


, , 1507 .   .                     .     . 
     - y,elm    ,     ,      .      ,        , ,    .       ,  . 
     ,        -    . ,  "  "   , , ,    ,         .     ,          1.5       13       6800 .

----------

9 ,     28 .       ,     3 .          ?  ,      3 ,       .   ?

----------


## keber

, !    ,   ,      (  ).      :         1,5 , 1 -    .    ()  ,         .
   :
1. ,     1    ,      " ",    ,   ,  , ..    ,          .
2.      ,        ?             ?
     :
3.    1          ? ( 15000,   -5000)

 1,5 ,   ,     ,          ?

  !

----------


## 455

> 9 ,     28 .       ,     3 .          ?  ,      3 ,       .   ?


.          6

----------


## -

Svetjka  Aramovna        ??????     ????

----------

> , , 1507 .   .                     .     . 
>      - y,elm    ,     ,      .      ,        , ,    .       ,  . 
>      ,        -    . ,  "  "   , , ,    ,         .     ,          1.5       13       6800 .


  ,          ?  ,       (  1500).     - ,    ..?    ,   ,        ,   70000,    /?

----------


## Svetjka

,    ,    ,   ,     ,   ,   ,     ,  ,   ,  ,       ,               ,  ,     .
    ,       . ,      -    ,     .

----------


## -

> ,    ,    ,   ,     ,   ,   ,     ,  ,   ,  ,       ,               ,  ,     .
>     ,       . ,      -    ,     .


   -  ,   -  ..... 
    ????         !!!

----------


## Aramovna

> Svetjka  Aramovna        ??????     ????


   ,      ,            .       .    ,      -   .       .        .     20-.     ,   .

----------


## Aramovna

> ,          ?  ,       (  1500).     - ,    ..?    ,   ,        ,   70000,    /?


    ,    ....
 .         .

----------


## Svetjka

,    ,     -      .  ?  ,   ,     ,     !
  !

----------


## -

> ,    ,     -      .  ?  ,   ,     ,     !
>   !


Svetjka,   ....        ......,              .....  !!!!      !!!!!!

----------


## Nataly11

,      16.10.2009,  4  2009  1 2010,   05.04.2010 05.04.   ,       6 .  ?!

----------


## keber

,          :Frown:

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,      16.10.2009,  4  2009  1 2010,   05.04.2010 05.04.   ,       6 .  ?!


   2009     1507.  ?      .       !!!

----------


## Nataly11

450 .   2009.     ,       31.12.2009,      6 ,    6 ,    1507.        08.2009       ,    5 ?

----------


## Shumaxer

31.12.2009   6   1507!      .  ,     ..!

----------


## Aramovna

> ,    ,     -      .  ?  ,   ,     ,     !
>   !


     .          .   ,   
   .   "     ",          . ,  ,      -        .....    ,   .
  ,  17-,       ,      ,        ,           (           ,       
,         ).       .           ,       ,   1.5      .    .

----------


## metafrasi

:    ,      ,         -      .            ,     ? .

----------


## Nataly11

> 31.12.2009   6   1507!      .  ,     ..!


              6 . 6   1507. 6    . ,         ,    .

----------


## Nataly11

> :    ,      ,         -      .            ,     ? .


    .    .    ,     ))

----------


## Shumaxer

> .    .    ,     ))


   !        213,    16  37,     01.01.2010.  255  (  213).        ,      ,     .

----------


## Aramovna

*Shumaxer*,
 17-     ,   .  ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

*Aramovna*,     ,

----------


## Aramovna

*.*, 
     ?    ?

----------


## Nataly11

> !        213,    16  37,     01.01.2010.  255  (  213).        ,      ,     .


,    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         .
 ,    ,  6      2009 ?         ..  5 .

----------


## Aramovna

*Svetjka*, 

http://pisali.ru/sash2/25602/

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,    31  2009  ()               ,        ,    ,   ,       ,      ,        ,   2010 ,  ,                              "       ,       ,    ,     "        ,      1 507 .        1  2010     1 507 ,                         .
>  ,    ,  6      2009 ?         ..  5 .


!      !       05.04.2010      2009  2010   
1507  ,         2011 !   . -    ,   -   .          05.04. ,    ,            1507..   -      1507.              , (              13 ..     )    - ,    1.5            (,   1.5 ).      2011      ,      .       .       .

----------


## Aramovna

*Shumaxer*, 
 .....        ?     ?

----------


## Shumaxer

*Nataly11*,      2010          01.01.2010.   6     2009        2009!!!

----------


## Shumaxer

*Aramovna*,      ..      ...  ,     .

----------


## Shumaxer

*Nataly11*, 
      4.5.  6 255
6. ,                 ,               4      ,      3  ,   ,   ,     .
   1507  2010       2011,       ... :EEK!: 
      1693   ,            ,    2009  1507  .

----------


## Ljumila

> *Aramovna*,      ..      ...  ,     .


       .    .      8  ,       (  6  )   2009 . 

   .        .    ,       ,..  -   (.   )            . 
   .       ,        !!!    ...                 130 ..!!!   ,           ,  ,    ...   ?

----------


## Wellia

> .    .      8  ,       (  6  )   2009 . 
> 
>    .        .    ,       ,..  -   (.   )            . 
>    .       ,        !!!    ...                 130 ..!!!   ,           ,  ,    ...   ?


 .   ,             500 .  10 000 ().

----------


## Shumaxer

> .    .      8  ,       (  6  )   2009 . 
> 
>    .        .    ,       ,..  -   (.   )            . 
>    .       ,        !!!    ...                 130 ..!!!   ,           ,  ,    ...   ?


     ..    ,                      ,       ,         .      ,           .     ,            ,     ,     .    ,   ..

----------


## Aramovna

> 200 .       ,   ,     ,      .   ,   .


   .   ,   .     ?  ?

----------


## Shumaxer

*Aramovna*,      ,  ,          190    6 .   28 .     ,   .               .

----------


## natasya

,    .    ,,     ,, .      ????   1-  .

----------


## Aramovna

> ,    .    ,,     ,, .      ????   1-  .


 ,     .   -         \.          ...

----------


## Ljumila

> ..    ,                      ,       ,         .      ,           .     ,            ,     ,     .    ,   ..


    -....             , ,   -  ....  ....

----------


## metafrasi

> .    .    ,     ))


   ?          ?   . ,    ,    .     ? ,     ,  .         .   ?

----------


## Shumaxer

.

----------


## _31

> .    .    ,     ))


         2007    ,        !!!
   ,     )))

----------


## Wellia

> ,    .    ,,     ,, .      ????   1-  .


    , .

----------


## Wellia

> -....             , ,   -  ....  ....


   . ,   -  ,   ,         ,    ..

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*,  ....       2,5 . ?  /  01.12.2009  19.04.2009,       140 +...      ,     ,     ,        ,         ,        01.01.2010 ., ..     .       ,     .    2 .    ! ? ,     , ..    .   -  ,    -  .           (  -  ,  ,          ).  ,    ,    ,      ,       ,    .

----------


## Tatii

.,      200 . (    ) + 5200 . (%   ).  -      ,         ,   .   ,   , ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Tatii

,    ..      . http://msk.arbitr.ru/?id_sec=348&id=686578       pdf.           ,          http://kad.arbitr.ru/?id=74C6E813-99...2-F89ACFEA1EB3,    , ..   .

----------


## Shumaxer

*Tatii*,   ,      ,    , ,           01.01.                ,      01.02.
- ,         .




> ,    ..      . http://msk.arbitr.ru/?id_sec=348&id=686578       pdf.           ,          http://kad.arbitr.ru/?id=74C6E813-99...2-F89ACFEA1EB3,    , ..   .


  ,                ,     ,       01.01.2010         ,                 ...!!!

----------

!            3      / 15000.       6 .       ,           ,     .         .                 2-3     ?      ?

----------


## gra_nat

.        .   /.     ,   ,  .
,      ( 6%)      . 
   3  . 
          3,5%,   ,   ,     ?     ,  .

----------


## Ljumila

3,5%,    2010 ,         .  ,       ,          .

----------


## Ouandr

> ,       ?     ???


      -  ,       ,       140 ,      .

----------


## gra_nat

?      ? .. ,     2-  (       ),       1            ?   ?

----------


## Ljumila

!    :Smilie:  .      ,    ,        - ..     ,      2010     1,5       ,      3,5%

----------


## Ljumila

,         ,

----------


## 455

> ?      ? .. ,     2-  (       ),       1            ?   ?



   -   (   ,   )...         1507 ...  1,5  -    ...

----------


## Ouandr

> 6 . 6   1507. 6    . ,         ,    .


  ,    31.12.2009   1507.,          .

----------


## .

!   . :  2 .,   6% (  ,   ),    15% (   )         .     :   / 5  .   / 5 .           -  ""  / 35 .   ,   , :
1.     /   ?       ,      1/8  ,     ?   ?
2.      ,      ?         ?
3.          ?
 .

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,    31.12.2009   1507.,          .


     2009!       2010.

----------


## Tata_SPb

.
-  ...     3 ,   ,        . , , .

  ,        ,      .     7 ,        (),   -   ,    ,          .   ,               (       ),           1,5 ?           5 . 
  ,                ?  ,      (   )    ,   ,   ,    ?  
.

----------

> (       ),           1,5 ?           5 .



   ,      



> ?


         .10       1- ;    , 



> ,      (   )    ,   ,   ,    ?


..   , ..      ,

----------


## 455

> !   . :  2 .,   6% (  ,   ),    15% (   )         .     :   / 5  .   / 5 .           -  ""  / 35 .   ,   , :
> 1.     /   ?       ,      1/8  ,     ?   ?
> 2.      ,      ?         ?
> 3.          ?
>  .


1.          ...     ...
2.    ,    ....  ...  . 35 .
3. ....    ..        ..

----------


## Tata_SPb

> ,      
> 
>          .10       1- ;    , 
> 
> ..   , ..      ,


,  .
   , ,   -,      .          5 ,   ,       ?

----------


## 455

> ,  .
>    , ,   -,      .          5 ,   ,       ?


  1-....

----------


## Aramovna

*Svetjka*, 
     ?   ?   ,      26578 .     ,  4   - ,   ,         .     ...

----------


## genika2006

, !   ,       , - ?   ,       ,   - .           ?       2-  -  !!!    /   (8500)      ,            (.        )      .     !!!

----------


## 455

> , !   ,       , - ?   ,       ,   - .           ?       2-  -  !!!    /   (8500)      ,            (.        )      .     !!!


     .....        ...          !!!!!

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*,      28 ?

----------


## Svetjka

,     ,     ,   ,              ,    ,      ,    ,       . .

----------


## Shumaxer

> *Shumaxer*,      28 ?


    3 .   .               . ,  ,       ...

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

?
 ,            , =0,      !        ?
     ,       ,      !
       ,  ,     ,    ?

----------


## Aramovna

*Svetjka*, 
   ?     ,    ?    ,         .   .?

----------


## 455

> ?
>  ,            , =0,      !        ?
>      ,       ,      !
>        ,  ,     ,    ?


....          ,    ...     ..

----------


## Feminka

> ?     ,    ?

----------


## Svetjka

,        ,          ,     ,   ,

----------


## EugeneD

?   ",   "?    ,     ,    . , ,         ,  .

----------


## net2010

22  2010 ,      ,   58800-  .  2  (  ).  ,   5 ,      ,    ,   .         58800.    ,    ?  ?        ?      ,    6%,            ?

----------


## 455

> 22  2010 ,      ,   58800-  .  2  (  ).  ,   5 ,      ,    ,   .         58800.    ,    ?  ?        ?      ,    6%,            ?



   ... ...       ...      .....  , -   ....     ...       ..

----------

> ... ...       ...      .....  , -   ....     ...       ..


        ,          2011 ?        ?

----------


## 455

> ,          2011 ?        ?


,   2011....     -    ....   ...      ...  -   ..

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> ....          ,    ...     ..


,       ?

----------


## Aramovna

*Svetjka*, 
!  .     ,    26500,            .     . .           ,       .    ,     ...   ?

----------


## Svetjka

Aramovna 
C ,     ,  ,  ,         ()            ,  ,     ,     .       ,     .

----------


## Oksana61

,      /   .    /.        .

----------

> .


 - 
  - 
   ,    ,      
    ,

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,      /   .    /.        .


.       .          ,     ,                             .        .      .

----------

. , .  -  (6%).
      1,5 .      ,    1507?       ?   ,    ,   -.     .

----------


## Oksana61

> .       .          ,     ,                             .        .      
> .

----------


## Aramovna

> Aramovna 
> C ,     ,  ,  ,         ()            ,  ,     ,     .       ,     .


  ,       ,     .    .

----------

,        ?    ,     2000   12000   :Frown:

----------

*  Oksana61* 
   ,      /   .    /.        .



> .       .          ,     ,                             .        .      .



  :       1,5 ,    .           ,         /.      .      .

----------

> .


   .

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*,          ,       18.05.   ?       ,       , ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      /   .    /.        .


  --  ,      .

----------

!      2009     ..     1,5       ,        .        , ?

----------


## Shumaxer

> *Shumaxer*,          ,       18.05.   ?       ,       , ...


      .       .   3    ,    ,   .        ,     ,    .

----------


## Ouandr

,     2009          2010,     .   ,      .     
      .
  -    ouandr@ya.ru -     -

----------


## Alohna

,! ,  59      :   -    :
1.     - 10988;
2.        ;
3.   140    (  20000);
4.      1,5  (  4120 );
5.        ?        !      ,    ?

----------


## Alohna

.
      ?                    ?
 -   ,    10 ,   -  . :Frown:

----------


## Tatii

*Alohna*, http://www.pfrf.ru/family_cap_recieving/
    (), ,         ,     ,     ,       .

----------


## 455

> ,! ,  59      :   -    :
> 1.     - 10988;
> 2.        ;
> 3.   140    (  20000);
> 4.      1,5  (  4120 );
> 5.        ?        !      ,    ?


 ,     -      1,5 !!!

----------


## Aramovna

> ,     2009          2010,     .   ,      .     
>       .
>   -    ouandr@ya.ru -     -


     .      ,    ,   . 36  .

----------


## Shumaxer

> .      ,    ,   . 36  .


    37

----------


## Alohna

455  Tatii  - !  :Smilie:

----------


## Ouandr

,   36  37   ?

----------


## -

> ,        ,          ,     ,   ,


Svetjka, ,       ...      ?????       ??? ...         1,5 ..... "  "

----------


## Shumaxer



----------


## Ouandr

> .      ,    ,   . 36  .


 ouandr@ya.ru

----------


## Ouandr

,      ,       :
  ,     2009          2010,     .   ,      .     
      .
  -    ouandr@ya.ru -     -

----------


## Shumaxer

::  !  .         . ... ::

----------


## Shumaxer

,      :Confused:

----------


## Ouandr

,      ,   255,   1507 .  1.01.2010,   ...

----------


## Ouandr

255      ?

----------


## Aramovna

> 37



      37,      ,      ,        36     .         ,   ....

----------


## Aramovna

> 37





> !  .         . ...


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Super:  ::  ::

----------


## gra_nat

,     ...    ,   ,   ,     ,               .   ?

----------


## 455

> ,     ...    ,   ,   ,     ,               .   ?


   -     (  ..   ,   ),    -

----------


## Ouandr

!!!
         255?   ouandr@ya.ru
 1

----------


## Shumaxer

> !!!
>          255?   ouandr@ya.ru
>  1


            ?

----------


## Ouandr

,     ,

----------


## Ouandr

3 , .    4
         ? ,   -           255
ouandr@ya.ru

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> .....        ...          !!!!!


      ....      (    ,     ),            \   !     ,              .       ,     ,    ,          !!!        \ ,       -  .       ,          !

----------


## Tatii

> !  .         . ...


!   ,    .      .    !



> ,


       ,        ,        . , ,       , ,    -      01.02.2010  ,       / ( 2009),      .     . .. 01.02.2010       ,    !         ,     ( )   ,     ,    .    ,     ,        ...       .

----------


## Ouandr

> ,


     ( )   2010,      
       255, 5

----------


## Ouandr

-

----------

!  ,  ,   ,    1.5   .   ,           ?

----------

,        ,   1.5       ? \ 35 .

----------


## gra_nat

?   ,      12 ?

----------


## gra_nat

:  ,   2 , ?   1 ,         .  ,         ?

----------


## pastadelforno

!   .
       1,5  (  17.06.10)         ,         2010 .           2009.    ?

----------


## finch

> ?   ,      12 ?


    2010 .,    (4330 .  )

----------


## finch

> :  ,   2 , ?   1 ,         .  ,         ?

----------


## Aramovna

> !  .         . ...


    ,       . ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,    .

----------


## Aramovna

*Ouandr*, .     .          .   ,    .

----------


## Aramovna

.       .

----------


## Ouandr

> *Ouandr*, .     .          .   ,    .


, 
  ,    ,     ,

----------


## Ouandr

*  . 125
4.                    ,       ,  ,   .* 
..     ,    ?

----------


## Aramovna

> *  . 125
> 4.                    ,       ,  ,   .* 
> ..     ,    ?


 !   ,      ,  -  ?

----------


## Shumaxer

37.     

              ( ).
    :
1)       ,    ;
2)   (   - , , );      ;
3)        ,   ,     ;
4)     ,  ,   ,      ;
5)         ,         ;
6)  , ,  ,         ,     ,  ;
7) ,              ;
8)                  ;
9) ,     , ,      ;
10)     . 

 38. ,    

        :
1)  ,  ,     ,  ;
2)    ,   ,   ,     ,    ,            ;
3)     ;
4)         ,    .
        ,         ,      .
                           .          . 

 39.   

        :
   -       ;
   -       ;
  -       .
        ,     ,        .
 ,      ,        ,        ,                         .
    ,       . 

 96.         

                    ,      ,       ,   ,      ,    .
   ,    38    ,    ,           .             ,  . 

 97.   

        , :
1)       ;
2)        ,          ,  .

----------


## Shumaxer

*Aramovna*, *Ouandr*,            ???????????????

----------


## Aramovna

*Ouandr*, 
  ,     ,     ,        ,      .     ,         . . #1802.    .

----------


## Ouandr

?

----------


## 200383

...
    .   .                ,            (- ...),     .  .               .            .   ???    ??

----------


## finch

> ...
>     .   .                ,            (- ...),     .  .               .            .   ???    ??


              .    .     .   -   ,    -  .   ,          ,     .

----------


## finch



----------


## finch

> .    .     .   -   ,    -  .   ,          ,     .


            ,  ,        .

            ,  ,        (. 35        ,  ,      30.12.2006  865 (  1  2010 .), . 39         ,  ,      23.12.2009  1012 (  1  2010 .)).

 1  2010 .          ,                           (. 3 . 2    29.12.2006  255-             ,     255-).

     ,          .

   2010 .                     ,          1  2011 . (. 6 . 4.5   255-).  ,             (. 2.1 . 12   255-).

          ,     ,     ,      ,     ,       ,   12  (. 3 . 4.5   255-, . 3 ).

      4330 . (. 1    19.06.2000  82-     ).

         2,9% (. 1 . 57    24.07.2009  212-        ,     ,           ).

 ,     2010 .  1506,84 . (4330 .  2,9%  12).

           31  2010 . (. 4 ).

----------


## pastadelforno

1,5      .  ,  ,                2010 .          2009.    ?          ??

----------


## 455

> 1,5      .  ,  ,                2010 .          2009.    ?          ??



    ,          ??? ....

----------


## pastadelforno

[QUOTE= 455;52848397]    ,          ??? ....[/QUOT 
  ,  ,     .   2009      1,5 .      ,      ,     2010.    ,           .

----------


## -

Aramovna,       ???   ????      ... ,    .....

----------


## Ouandr

,        1507.,       2010   2011
  6  255
_6.                     ,   ,     ._ 
..   ,    ?

----------


## Aramovna

> Aramovna,       ???   ????      ... ,    .....


     ,     .     .    17 .  ....

----------


## Shumaxer

,         :Frown:

----------


## -

> ,


  -    - ,    ...    -       ,   ...   ....  http://kad.arbitr.ru/?id=44E4725A-2F...A-EE9686F41355 
        ,        ...   ...

----------


## -

...   ....   http://kad.arbitr.ru/?id=566B5A9D-6A...5-D1B1C979BA84

----------

,    .
   .       .      , .      (-27%)   34000.        .        6   55080 (34000*27%= 9180*6=55080)
 12  110160   (9180*12=110160)

         1.5?
1) 34000*6:185,5()=1099.7*140=153962. .    
(  34000*6:365=558.9*140=78264)?

2) 34000*12:365=1117.8*140=156493

34000*40%=13600       1.5 . ?

  ,      6 .  12  ?  ?
     ,       4   5000,   5  6             34000.      ?  ?
        min,     max.
   ?      ?

----------


## 200383

?       -    ..?

----------


## 200383

,    (   ),        -        ,  -  ...  ..

----------


## 200383

> ,          .


              .    .             ?          ?
  .           -        ..     - .

----------


## 200383

,  .

----------

1823

----------


## finch

> ?       -    ..?


.      ,  . ,   .      ,            .  ,      . .

----------


## finch

> 1823


      .
   - 40%   ,    34583,33 .
   .      :Smilie:

----------


## finch

> ,      6 .  12  ?  ?
>      ,       4   5000,   5  6             34000.      ?  ?
>         min,     max.
>    ?      ?



   5    ,  4. ,       .    .          5 (4) .

         5 000,        ,      ,             .    .           -   .

----------


## finch

> .    .             ?          ?
>   .           -        ..     - .


 1  2010 .          , **                         . 

  ,     ,        .          1.5,  ,

----------

,          ,  -      .        .      ?

----------

> ,          ,  -      .        .      ?


      !      .

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> ,    .


        ""... 
          ,   . ,   ,     "",    -  6   ,     ?    .....   ,      6 ,       6 .....       :  
1.      15.07.2009 ,     31 .12.2009  (   7200,00 ) .
2. \  25.12.2009 , ..  6  ,     ,      1507,00 .
3.   2010           .
        :   2005        .
      !       .

----------


## finch

> ,   .


      10    .     -  .    .




> 1.      15.07.2009 ,     31 .12.2009  (   7200,00 ) .
> 2. \  25.12.2009 , ..  6  ,     ,      1507,00 .


   -  .   ,      ,     ,    ()   2009 ,         .  ,      .




> :   2005        .


      .    .

----------

,   .  -  6%.  .         .          .    -        .    -  (     ).

----------


## 455

> ,   .  -  6%.  .         .          .    -        .    -  (     ).


    ....

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

-  .   ,      ,     ,    ()   2009 ,         .  ,      .


    !        .       ,         6     ,     ....     ....   ,   2001  (),     ,        ,    ,       6 .    .....

----------

,      ...    ,  15000 .  ,     .. 

    ?) !

----------


## Shumaxer

,     .     1507.      - 11. .  20     ,  2    1.5    .

----------


## galulu74

,       ,    ,   ?  !

----------


## Shumaxer

,          1.5                 ???                              ..              ?

----------

> ,          1.5                 ???                              ..              ?


     .        ,       2010.           ,        .

----------


## Aramovna

[QUOTE=Shumaxer;52866579]
!   .        ,     .  ?    ?    ?   . :Dezl:

----------


## Shumaxer

.   .  200.-  ..

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

,    ,      - ,      ,     - . ,         !!! 
   (,    ): 
   -      159178,60     \ ...  25.12.2009 ,    25.12.2009  13.05.2010 .       ,       2009 ,       .    25.12.2009          (  4  31.12.2009).                .               2009,     31.12.2009,                01.01.2010       01.01.2010       .......    ,             ,      25.12.2009  13.05.2010,    01.01.2010  (  ).            :
1.          
2.     01.01.2010    !!!
 . 
   ?????     :
     ,       .......     ,   15 .
    .  .

----------


## Shumaxer

?

----------


## Bosmer

.

    ,        .

       .             ,           .
  :

1) ,   ,      -   -            .

2)  ,    ,             ,    31.12.2010. 1507 ,       .1        .          2011  (     2010 ) -    ,      . 

    - ?

----------


## Shumaxer

1)-  ,        \,    \  .
2)       ,            !!!!!!!      .       2011!!!!       1.5 ,      ,          .           .
  ,     2010        ,   1507 .

----------


## Bosmer

> 1)-  ,        \,    \  .
> 2)       ,            !!!!!!!      .       2011!!!!       1.5 ,      ,          .           .
>   ,     2010        ,   1507 .


,      ,    .

 ,        ,   1507     ,     ?

----------


## Shumaxer

! :Drug:

----------


## Bosmer

-,     ,       .    , ,   .

----------


## Ljumila

> ,          1.5                 ???                              ..              ?


,    .     .      .         -     - .   ........     ...... 
   .      . .    2 ,   .       .

 .         ,     ...   2        , 4  ,    .    .     ?  30 .     ,       ...

----------


## Ljumila

.          ?

----------


## Ljumila

> ,        1507.,       2010   2011
>   6  255
> _6.                     ,   ,     ._ 
> ..   ,    ?


  ,   -   1507 . 1,5      2011 .        ,  ,   ... 
 ,            255.      ?    ,     ,  .         -     -?      ,   - ?     .   ,  , .      ?    .

----------


## Shumaxer

,       ,

----------


## Ljumila

.   -       :Wink: )        "-".

----------

,        12000      ,        ,      .       ,      ,  -         ((((

----------


## Ljumila

)))       ,       .       -    ,   ))). 

!!!  - ...   ,  ...

----------


## Tatii

*olga-edvisbuch*,       ,    ?      ,    ...     ,        ,      ,      .   .  : 30.07     , 01.12.2009  /, 30.12.2009     4 .,      - .             ( )   2009 .

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> *olga-edvisbuch*,       ,    ?      ,    ...     ,        ,      ,      .   .  : 30.07     , 01.12.2009  /, 30.12.2009     4 .,      - .             ( )   2009 .


  , Tatii,            ,  !  .

----------

.          2    ,     . /  30 ..   ,           .    -     , ? 
   ?     6 .

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> .          2    ,     . /  30 ..   ,           .    -     , ? 
>    ?     6 .


      \,    ,   \    \,    50 ..      \; \   . ;     , ,          .      ,  ,        \,        .

----------


## -

!!!!!!        (  )   (     :Smilie: )  ..35000.....      13833.... 1,5 ...    17  2010..... 4,5 ......       !!!!!!!

----------

,  !  - ( ), ,      ,   12 .    ,    45 . .,  ,         ?

----------

,

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> !!!!!!        (  )   (    )  ..35000.....      13833.... 1,5 ...    17  2010..... 4,5 ......       !!!!!!!


!!!!!!    ,   .....

----------


## -

> !!!!!!    ,   .....


,     ....  ....  : .,  ,      , . ,   .,      , ., . ....      ,             (   )...       (           ) ...        2  4-(  2    )   ...      ..     ...  (       )...

----------


## Ljumila

> ,  !  - ( ), ,      ,   12 .    ,    45 . .,  ,         ?


   .     1,5   .         35 . ),     . (  )               (     ,    ).        ,     .

----------


## Ouandr

-     -           255?
  - ouandr@ya.ru

----------


## Ouandr

,       ,       -

----------


## Fraxine

,     :
1.     1,5   -   2009 .,  2010    ,  ?       -  2009 ( ).    - 2010    ?
2.    29.06.2010 .    1507  ?

----------


## Ljumila



----------


## Metamorfoza

!  ,        ...

:  ( 6% -      ?) - 8  .      2011 .
1.     ,   -   ?
2.   2010 . 1507 .   2011      ? (   ,     6 . 2010 ?)
3.   :
)      -  - ?    ?        ,     ?
)   140   ?  4330   ,    ? ..   1,7        20 000 ? 
)      1,5  -  ?     1,7?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lika25

> !  ,        ...
> 
> :  ( 6% -      ?) - 8  .      2011 .
> 1.     ,   -   ?
> 2.   2010 . 1507 .   2011      ? (   ,     6 . 2010 ?)
> 3.   :
> )      -  - ?    ?        ,     ?
> )   140   ?  4330   ,    ? ..   1,7        20 000 ? 
> )      1,5  -  ?     1,7?


1.    .
2.?
3./     -  ,
/  140     4330  - 1,7.
/     1,5  -  ,   2060,41*.1,7

----------


## Tatii

. ,      ( )  :Smilie: ,  , ,    .     ,  ,      . http://www.msk.arbitr.ru/index.asp?i...9-536c085a7db9

----------

> . ,      ( ) ,  , ,    .     ,  ,      . http://www.msk.arbitr.ru/index.asp?i...9-536c085a7db9


 ::

----------

,          1,5   ?
 ,    .

----------


## Ouandr

255
   -   
1.     
2.   ( + )
3.      
4.   
5.        (    )
6.   -   , ,      ,  
7.    
8.   
 ...
ouandr@ya.ru

----------

.
          ,    )))
   ,    ))
 2,5 .
   , ,  .
       .              ,  ?
   :          ,   6 .   ,    -  ?    8 .       10   -   ?

----------


## lika25

1,5 .

----------


## 455

> .
>           ,    )))
>    ,    ))
>  2,5 .
>    , ,  .
>        .              ,  ?
>    :          ,   6 .   ,    -  ?    8 .       10   -   ?


 .....

----------


## Ljumila

> .
>           ,    )))
>    ,    ))
>  2,5 .
>    , ,  .
>        .              ,  ?
>    :          ,   6 .   ,    -  ?    8 .       10   -   ?


   ?                .       .     ,           -   ,       .

----------

.  ,     .   ( 6%).             ,             .       .     2010.      .  .

----------


## Ljumila

> .  ,     .   ( 6%).             ,             .       .     2010.      .  .


-       ,             ,     .      ,      ,    ?           (    ),   ,       .      .  !         ? )))

----------


## lika25

> -       ,             ,     .      ,      ,    ?           (    ),   ,       .      .  !         ? )))


      ,        1,5      ,             1,5 .

----------

> ,        1,5      ,             1,5 .


   ,  ,           .   ?

----------


## lika25

> ,  ,           .   ?


     ,  2 .7 .6  * .-.    ,  ,-  ,    ,    ,         .    .

----------


## .

!  !   6%  ,    ,      (    1.5 )   .  - 
1)    1507  2010,      ? 

 ,         (,  ,    )   (     ).
2)     .   ?

3) ,    ,       . )) !

    ,   ,        .

----------


## Ljumila

> ,  ,           .   ?


    -      ,        -  .

----------


## Lezia

,       ..
   ,              ,         .           -      . .  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ljumila

> 255
>    -   
> 1.     
> 2.   ( + )
> 3.      
> 4.   
> 5.        (    )
> 6.   -   , ,      ,  
> 7.    
> ...


             ,   .   .
 .
       (  ,     ,      )?    ( )   ?      ?

,    ,          . )))  ,  )))
   .
    .

----------


## Ljumila

> ,       ..
>    ,              ,         .           -      . .


               ?               .    ,         . 
  .    ,         .               .
     ,         ,   ,      .

----------

,     (),    19  2010.,        30  2010 .          21  2010.      1507.    . 

:
     .         ,     , ..    2010,        2011 .  ,   ,        ,       ,  .             .         (3- ).       .     ,      ,    .   ,    ,         ,    ?

          .

----------

-     ,      2010.     2010.  ,      .

----------


## Shumaxer

2010     ,     ,   01.01.2010             , ..   2010-     2011.

----------


## Ouandr

,

----------

.       /  7..   1,5        , 4330?         :Embarrassment:   :Frown: ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,  -    4330

----------


## Shumaxer

::  ,      ,       :slujeb:

----------

> ,      ,


Shumaxer, !      ?

----------


## Shumaxer

49   1449

----------

> 49   1449


 . :Frown:   :yes:

----------


## Shumaxer

,          ,      .

----------

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...9&d=1268121358

----------

, ! :Smilie:

----------

...
:
  3  ,  ,  , ,  .
..       .  - 2011,          2010.    31.12.2010 - 1506,84 . (4330 .  2,9%  12).
    -       2011??

   -   7500.   ,     ,           ?   ?(          100    -   140   7500   ..  35000 . -    )
+   -  11000 .
        1.5  -   40     ,        (1500) -        7500  ? (.. 7500*0,4  = 3000 .   1,5 ?

 ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,           ?


     .   4330

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ?!!
.   -,        -       ????????? 

 ,  -  ,    3  2   ,  ,        ,    ,      ,      ,        . 

..   
   140  - 4330/ -   20 
  - 11000 .
 1.5   4330*0,4 - 1732 .

        -      +    1.5 ?  ?

----------


## Shumaxer

.. 
1.  -  20 ..
2.   -  11 ..
3.       1.5  - 2070 .   ,   4000 .  .

----------


## Shumaxer

,   ,     ,       ,     1.5

----------

...  ... 
 ,      - "   " .....      ((((((((

----------


## Ouandr

** 

   :

    - 
     ,   : 
1.     
2.   ( + )
3.      
4.   
5.        (    )
6.   -   , ,      ,  
7.    
8.    
9.  200 .


2     
 ,        ,      ,   ((
10     
  (   )   

    (   )  
        -   
   300 .

    255,     ,            .           .       . 

           1000 . -       ,  ?       . 

,   -   ,  1000 .     - (  ,   1000  ).        .

ouandr@ya.ru,

----------


## Natallya

, ,                ?  -  ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,    6

----------


## Natallya

> ,    6


     .    ,              ?

----------

,                             6%,     3,5%?   9        15      ?  !!!!

----------


## Wellia

,   .  ,   ,   2010        .

----------

> .    ,              ?


        !  !

----------

> ** 
> 
>    :
> 
> .....
> 
> 2     ...


           !!!!     2-3 .
 ?     .   ,   ?          .,       ,         .     -    .      ...


      ,     .           .  

.        ?   -    .     ? 
   ,        2 !   - !       ... .             ....  ,    ,     ,        .

----------


## gra_nat

?    ,   ,      .   .        .

----------


## Shumaxer

,          .

----------

,    ,        ,     ,       .  ,                    .       (    )     ))))))  ???     .    ,      - ,  "   ,     "

----------


## Shumaxer

,                .          ,       ,       ,          .           .

----------

.    ,    .
 - , 6%,    2008.         .  , ..    1,5 .
      2010   1507 .        .     -   20 .,       , .. 4330  .    ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,       2009     1507.,      2010  ...

----------

.  2009       2- .

----------

, , ,         ?         .   ?

----------


## Shumaxer

!    ,

----------

> .    ,    .
>  - , 6%,    2008.         .  , ..    1,5 .
>       2010   1507 .        .     -   20 .,       , .. 4330  .    ?


     4120,82*.-.

----------

.
4120,82   ? ?  ,     .

----------


## gra_nat

> ,          .


   ,     2010?   ?    ...

----------


## Wellia

> .
> 4120,82   ? ?  ,     .


  2010 .  - 4330 .

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,     2010?   ?    ...


 ,                         .

----------


## 24

,,      .     .      6%.         ,   .

----------

1649   55.     .             33000.     .     ,     (        ),             ,   ,  /  ..            ,     .     .       ,       .         15 .
        . 
1.   ,         ,      ,    ,         .    ,     . ..                        ,   .   ,      ,      .  ?
2.        ,        ,  ,    -?
,      .      .      ,    ,   ,      .   ,        ,        .       ,      , ..         .      .     .

----------


## Ljumila

?      ,    ?     -      ))).     ,    ()      ,           .    -   .  ,      -     .    ( )      -       .    ,      ,        . 
            ,        ,    ))). 
        .
 ! )))

----------

Ljumila,  !!!     1     ,     -  ?

----------


## Ljumila

.      .   ,  ,        .     -       ?        .        ,    .

----------

, ..       2010,          ,      .    . , ,      ? 
        ,       . ..     ,    .         . ,    .      .      /    ,  ,      .

----------


## Ljumila

,     ...  ,  .      .  -          .        2-3 ,    .    \.

----------

,  ,     ,           ,  ?       ,      .              15      ?      ?        ,    .

----------


## -

,          ....   (    )    ..    ..  ...  .....     ( -  ,  - )....    ...  ...  (   )...   ...     .....      !!!!

----------

-,   !!!    ,      ,     .             2010,       , ,     ,    .

----------

,  -   ( )  :Smilie:

----------


## Radmilka

> -,   !!!    ,      ,     .             2010,       , ,     ,    .


          !
   --   -!
   ?    , -???

-,   ,        :-)

----------


## Radmilka

, !   :Frown: 
  .

----------

.      , ,     .            ?     ?

----------


## Radmilka

?   , ,    .

 ,         ,    .

----------

Radmilka,      + ?      ?

----------

Radmilka,    ,     ,       .  ,    2 .   .

----------


## Radmilka

?
  -?
  ?   ?
  ?

----------

,  ,   (    ).     .       .      ,       .       ,     .  ,   ,     ,  ,    ,          .                ?

----------


## -

> ,  ,   (    ).     .       .      ,       .       ,     .  ,   ,     ,  ,    ,          .                ?


..

----------


## -

> , !  
>   .


,   ...

----------


## Tata_SPb

.
, ,   .  ,      ,  ,          .        (      ,  ),     (),     . ,  ,       ?       ,    ,    (, ),  , ..     ,   - , ..     ,      ,  ,  ,   .  ,    ..   , ..        ,      . 
          ,         , ,  ,        ?      ,  ? ? ?  -,       .
  -   -     (..  /   )   ,     ,       ?  
   .

----------

> ..


      ?      ,              ?        ?

----------


## Radmilka

-    .
           ,        (    )

,  , - ?

----------

,  20 ..           1,5 .    ,       :Frown:

----------


## Radmilka

Tata_SPb
"       ...,         .   -   -     
  ,     ,       ??"


                      .
,   :
1.     - 200 /.
2.     - 200 /.
3.     - 200 /.
4.     - 200 /.
5.     - 200 . / 
 ..

,       ,    , ,     ,          .

,  ,   ,    :  ,   ,    ,        ..   .
         ,      (   ). 
      ,        ,       -     .
    ,   400 .    ,        ,  200 .  .

     ,     .  ,  ,  ,   ,    - ,     ,         .
 , !


.  .             ,   -      ,       . ,        ?

    ,          .             .    ,      ,  -   .   ,            . 

 .       , ,    ,     .
        ,   .

   , ,      ,  . (   ,   ).

 ...     ,   ,   ,  ,  .

   ,     ,   ,      ,   ,  .

=,  ,    !
  !

----------


## Radmilka

,    ,    .

,     ,          
  ,     ,        ?
  ,    .

-  .

----------

,    29    :Smilie:      28   :Smilie:     .  -  ,     ,      .     .     .  , . ,       .    , ,

----------

,

----------

Tata_SPb,    .   +     .         ,..  -    ,      .     , ..          :Smilie:      ,   .  ,     .   .

----------


## Radmilka

8** ,   :Wow: 
!!!  ?  ?

    - :-))) 
     ,  ?
      ?
 ,    ,   ?

      !!!

----------

> .
> , ,   .  ,      ,  ,          .


   .       .    .     15000   .  .             ,   .    ,    ,       .     ,      .       .         ,    .    ?         .     -       ..           .   ,          ,

----------


## Radmilka

!
   ,      -   -  !    ,        .
       ,   ..

        ,            ,     .

        ,      ,  ,   --,       . 

 ...      ,     ,              ,           .          .


,      ,  ,        15000 .          ,        ,   ,  ,    0,5    7500.  ,    ,      .

       ,                 .

      .        ,    , ,  .

 ...    , ,       .   ,  ,        .

,  , ,     .
    ,        ,    ,     .

   ,    ,  .


*Tata_SPb*,    , ,    .

----------


## Radmilka

*Tata_SPb*, !!!
"_          ,         , ,  ,        ?      ,  ? ? ?  -,       ._"

   !  -   ,       :
   .   ,     ,  ,      .
      .

       ,     . 
  - .

 , !

----------

> !


   .      !     .       .           ?           .

----------


## Radmilka

.   ,         .

 ,    -   :-))


    ,      ?

----------


## .

1967  1970.   .      .     .

----------


## .

> ,



       ,         ?

----------

Radmilka,    !!! ,        ,   29   :Smilie:    28   .    ,     .    17 .  ,     .      ,   .     . 
  -    :Smilie: 
     .

----------

> ,         ?


,  .

----------


## Radmilka

** , 
  !
      :-))

 ,     ,    .
  , , -, 17     .
,      !

----------

Radmilka,    !

----------


## Tata_SPb

> *Tata_SPb*, !!!
> "_          ,         , ,  ,        ?      ,  ? ? ?  -,       ._"
> 
>    !  -   ,       :
>    .   ,     ,  ,      .
>       .
> 
>        ,     . 
>   - .
> ...


 .
 ,    ,        .            ,        ?        (   ),          ?
 , ,    .   ,     ,  10       . ?    -?       ..?    ,     . 
  !

----------


## Radmilka

:
1.   .
   :  ,    -  ,    -   .

2.   .
    :     .                   .            .

3.      .  - -       ,   

4.     .    .  -  - 

5.           :
)  -   ,     , ,  
)  -              
)  -   . .    ,   ,    ,    ,            

6.       .

7.  -            

8.  ,     

9.   ,  , 

10.

----------


## Tata_SPb

> :
> 1.   .
>    :  ,    -  ,    -   .
> 
> 2.   .
>     :     .                   .            .
> 
> 3.      .  - -       ,   
> 
> ...


,     .
,      "  "     ? -  "         "? - -      .
   .      ,      .    ?

----------


## Radmilka

,  -, !    :-)

,    ,       ,     ,  -  !

----------


## Tata_SPb

,   - ?    
  -,        
-,
    ,     :

1.   
1.1.                                                                                                                ,       . 
1.2.          .
1.3.                     .

2.    
2.1.            :
   .
2.2.     
-   ,   ,
-  ,  ,           ,
-               ,
-   ,      ,
-  .    ,   , 
-  ,    .
2.3.     :
-   ,
-    ,
-         ,
-            ,
-      ,          ,   , 
-            .
2.4.  
-   ,   ;
-      ,      ;
-   , ,     ,      ;
-           ;
-    ,        ;
-     ,   . 
2.5.   
-           ,   ;
-      ;
-        ,   ,        ;
-         ,    .

----------


## Tata_SPb

3. .     .  
           3.1.   ,   . 1.1   ,    .    .  
3.2.               .

 _________________                                                                    __________________

3.3.       :
______     ,
______     .
3.4.     .     .                   .            .
4.
4.1.             ,        .           : , ,    .
4.2.      ,      ()  ,     .
4.3.      ,    .

5.  
5.1.         .            .
5.2.   ,     ,   ,    .
5.3.     ,    ,      .

6.,    
6.1. :   -
 _________________________  ________________________


                 _____________________  

6.2.: -


 _____________________________________________________________________. 

                                                   ______________________  
                                                                          ( )         (... ) 

     ___________________ /      
                                                                                                         ( )      (... ) 
 ___________ 200__ .

----------


## Radmilka

1  
 . 1.1.      .. ,         .      .
  :   ,           .

 ,        - .

----------

> 1  
>  . 1.1.      .. ,         .      .
>   :   ,           .
> 
>  ,        - .


, , .
    (     ).  ?



No. _______________________________  _______________________________
 ________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________ (   )
( .,.,.    )


. _____________________ 					   ___ _______________ 200_ .


________________________________________________________________________________________,
( )
  ____________________________________________________________________________________,
								( .,.,.), 

 _________________________________________________________________________________________,
(., ., . )
  ______________  ___________________  __ ______________. __________________________________________________________________________________ 
  ,    ,     ,  .


    : 

1.           : 

1.	    250 .
2.	         300 .
3.	 1         400 .
4.	         400 .
5.	  1         150 .
6.	    150 .
7.	         200 .
8.	         450 . 
9.	  (4 .)  150 .
10.	   (,  ,  )  180 .
11.	   (, , )  200 .
12.	   (, , , )  200 .
13.	  ,  4 .  100 .
14.	      200 .

               .



_____________________________________
( )
: ______________________________________
______________________________________
 __________________________________
_________________________________
______________________________________

____________________________
(, )


______________________
()




..	
 ____________________________
 ________________________________ 
_____________________________
  ( )  ___________
_____________________________________ 
 _____________________________         
  ________________________
  ___________ N____________
 ()___________________________
()________________________________
 _________________________________


_______________________
(, )




______________________
()

----------


## Tata_SPb

,   , :
"6.       ."
        ?       -  /?  ,     -      .        ?

  :
"7.  -            "
  -  -42 (),        .     .    -         ?

       ()?    ,     "  "     .       ?

----------


## Tata_SPb

/.        ,    ?      .   -           .  .     ,     ,       (         /).  ?     ?     ?

----------


## Radmilka

1.          .

2. - -  .     ,   ,  ,       .  -      .     .

3.  .   -   ,  ,   -  ,     -    ,       ,    .

4.     .   .    ? 
   ,            .

----------

> 1.          .
> 
> 2. - -  .     ,   ,  ,       .  -      .     .
> 
> 3.  .   -   ,  ,   -  ,     -    ,       ,    .
> 
> 4.     .   .    ? 
>    ,            .


      !
   ,         ?  8   , ..    ?
   20 .,  .    (    )     18-20 . .  .      15 . .?     13-15  ,        . 
    .
    !

----------


## Radmilka

1. ,     -   "",  - 8

2.    20 .. -     .     , .      . ,     20 ..,      ?    ,       ,     (!)  .
     ?      15 ..  ....   :Wow:

----------


## Tata_SPb

> 1. ,     -   "",  - 8
> 
> 2.    20 .. -     .     , .      . ,     20 ..,      ?    ,       ,     (!)  .
>      ?      15 ..  ....


       ?      . /  15-20 .    ,       .            ,               , .    / .  20   ,  / 15000         .            /   13-15 . , ,    .    .  
 -      ?      .         /      (   -      )        15 . ,        ? ,  ,       ,      ,  ?
         /   .

----------


## Radmilka

. -.      15 ..  -      ,  . 
       .      .


1.  :  -   (     ), - .  - 1,  - 15 000 .
2. )  .            .  - 15 000 .
)    .
3.           15 000 .
4.     (, 8)
5.        
6.       


  ,             ,     , ?  ,     .         ?        " "

----------


## Radmilka

> ,               , .    / .


,           ,     .

----------

> ,             ,     , ?  ,     .         ?        " "


          (    15%),  ,       .      /.           . 
  ,     .

----------


## Tata_SPb

> ,           ,     .


,    (  ))),        ,      -    ? , ,  ,     ?

----------


## Radmilka

,     :-)))

 -  .
   ,        ,         : "   ,       .            ,               , .    / ."

----------

-  ,      .    ?      ,     ?   ? ,     ?

----------


## ...

,   ,  2010            (. 2 . 2 . 57    24.07.2009 N 212-).                 2011 .    2010-,   2011         .     ,   .
    ,                 ,      02.10.2009 N 790.    ,    4.5    29.12.2006 N 255-.          ,        .     ,   1     12.  2010   - 4330 . (. 1    19.06.2000 N 82-),      51 960 . (4330 .  12).       - 2,9% (. 12    24.07.2009 N 212-),      1507 . (51 960 .  2,9%).
 ,    ,    .    .
  7  11    29.12.2006 N 255- ,     ,       ,    ,          .         .       ,      , ,         ,        .        ?
      15.06.2007 N 375,   ,    .   3           ,     ,       .   ,      ,    .

----------

(   15%)        2011    .
1.          2010       (  3 )?
2.    ""  ?
3.      ,     ?

----------


## Shumaxer

!  ,             ,  ,      , ,    10  ,       !

----------


## Shumaxer

> (   15%)        2011    .
> 1.          2010       (  3 )?
> 2.    ""  ?
> 3.      ,     ?


     20  ,      , ,   1507.,     ,    2011.    !!!   1507 ,     .     ,        ,    , ,  1.5

----------


## gra_nat

2008.       2009  2010.        ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,    ,                 , ,   . ..      ,     - 1507        2011,     (  2011)     .     2010 ,    ,            .              ,     !                       !

----------

, ,   1997!!             .

----------


## .

> !  ,             ,  ,      , ,    10  ,       !


         14     .

----------


## Tatni

,   .         ?   ,      -  20 000  (  1507           )        1,5  -  2000   .

                  ( 10 000  )     ?  ,  .


           .

----------

,    ,     ?       -       1,5   ?
     ,  1,5,  ,     (     1,5      )? .

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,   .         ?   ,      -  20 000  (  1507           )        1,5  -  2000   .
> 
>                   ( 10 000  )     ?  ,  .
> 
> 
>            .


  !    11..  ,       ,    .

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,    ,     ?       -       1,5   ?
>      ,  1,5,  ,     (     1,5      )? .


       ,        ,          ,   ""   .              (  ,   )    ( 20 .)             .   1.5           ,    ,    ,        .

----------


## Tatni

> !    11..  ,       ,    .


  .  .

  -   . -  ,  -   - 1     ,    - 35 000  .    ,     .

----------


## .

> -  ,  -   - 1     ,


        -    .

----------


## Tatni

> ,        ,          ,   ""   .


    ,    ,        ,      - -  ? 
,    ,       ?       ,     ,           ,    ,  , ..        ,     -           .    / -,        35 000,      ,   35 000?    .

----------


## Tatni

> -    .


      ,        ,    .

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## Tatni

> ,  ,


   ,           ,     ,       .

----------


## 455

..    ....   ...         !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Radmilka

!
!

   ?   ?

----------

5.  ,     . , ,   .   ,     . ,   ,   .      ,        (), ..    ,    .     ,         .     ,    .    .         :Smilie:     . -          :Smilie:    ,    ,      3  .    :Smilie:   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Radmilka

! ! !
   ,     .
 ,    !
,  ,       -     :-)  - ,          .
   .   !

----------

:Frown:   :Frown:  ,   ?        ?

----------


## Radmilka

......




 ...  :Abuse:

----------

.,            ,   ,   .          . 
P.S.

----------


## Albar31

!

    ,        2010    2010     ,    2010    2011          1.5     ,   2010                ?

  ,  !

----------


## .

,       ,       ,    ,        ?

----------


## .

!         .  -            .   !!!

----------


## Radmilka

* .*, 
!
!
   ,

----------

,  ,      ,          .   -  -.    .          ,    ",   ",   ( ,        ,    ,     ,      ,   ,    / ,    ).    . 
1. ,      ,        ,   ? 
2.  :  ,     (33000),    /   .    ?

----------


## Marinko

:        ,     2011,      .        ,      .
   ,           2011  .               ,         ?

      : "        ?           ?"       ,   -   -   ?

----------


## Shumaxer

30        ,             30     .       30 .        2010      ,   ,    ,   1507 .           .

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------


## Shumaxer

?      ???

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333&page=81

----------


## Radmilka

,  ! ,     -     ,      .



> .


   ?  ? 




> 1. ,      ,        ,   ?


   ,   ,    .     , ,   , ,      ,        ?    ,      .
,   .




> 2.  :  ,     (33000),    /   .    ?


 ,           ,           .  ,              .
, ,            ,       .
-  ,       : "   ,    , ,   ?"
   ...

   , , ,     .

----------


## Radmilka

* .*, 
      40%    ,  ,    10, 20, 30%   ?

:  ,  ...
!  ,    ,    .      ,  ,   .
   ,      :Smilie: )))

----------


## Radmilka

** , 

     ? 
     ?
     ,  ,  ,  -   ,   ,   ,  ,  ,   , , .
    ?     ,  ?

----------


## .

Radmilka,   !  !       .     /  .    .       ,  ...

----------

?  

      .   : "   3 .1 . 11  81-            ,   ,         ." -      ???  :Smilie: 
". 9       53  12.10.2006 "        " ,        ,      ,                    .               ()    33000 .
              /   ,    ,   ,         / ,                "
   ,       ,              . 
         .

----------

> -  ,       : "   ,    , ,   ?"


 :Super:   !!!   ,          ? ,    .    ,       ,          .

----------


## Radmilka

.9 
   ,      ,    .



> 9.         ( )        ,               .   ,           .    ,   ,  ,                 ,        .


  ,             .      ,      ,               , ,         .
       . 

    ,    ,  ,  ,   ,        ,    .            .

----------


## .

.    .132          ,   ,          ,        .... .

----------


## Radmilka

, , . 
        .
  .
  -   ,       ,  ,   . ,    :-)
         35 .
,    ,     .

----------


## .

!    !            ?

:       .

----------


## Radmilka

,   ",   "...

    :
1.      
2.  
3.     
4.         
5.       
6.  
7.     
8.   
9.  
10.    
11.  
12.   
13.  
14.   
15.    
16.   
17.    
18.  
19.     ,     
20.   
21.  

  : ,    ?

  .    26 ,       27 ,    -    ,       ?

----------

Radmilka,    ,       .    (  )   !!! ,    ,   !!! ,      ?        ?

----------

> .    26 ,       27 ,    -    ,       ?


 ,    ,                ,     .     ,     ,       ,     .         .    ,       ,    ,      .              ?       ?

----------


## .

.    ,           .

 -          .    .        .

----------


## Radmilka

...
 ...
    ,          .
   .      - .
-,   ,    ,       .
          ,       ,        .  ,      .        .. 
-, ,       .


 ,          .
       ,      .    ,   .       ,   .
                ?         ?

  ,  ,        ,      .        ,     - ?

, ,       ,     ,    .

----------


## Radmilka

.
  ,        ,   ,    .
        ,         .
 ,  .

----------


## Radmilka

...

        ,     .     (     ),                 , , .
   ,        ,  ,   ,       ,  ,   ,    .
,         ,    -     ,   .
   ,             5  4 .
    . , ,   ,    ,  ,    ,          .
     .

            .

   ,   - ,     ,  ,         ,   -   .

   -       ,        ?
 -  ? ?      ?

   ,            ?

----------


## .

" -  -     "          -?

----------


## Radmilka

.      ,     . ,    .
       .      - ,       .

      ,      ,   .      , -     .

      ,        4 ,  ,   ,    11 .    ""?

----------


## Radmilka

,   ,      ,       ,   "" ,  -,   , ,   ,     ,  ,   ,  ,   ,     . , ,          ,      , ,  5  4   ,     ,       . 

   ?  5   4    :-) ,  ,      ,   ,    ? :-))

----------

?  5   4    :-) ,  ,      ,   ,    ? :-))[/QUOTE]

       ,    ,     !!!

----------


## .

> .      ,     . ,    .
>        .      - ,       .
> 
>       ,      ,   .      , -     .
> 
>       ,        4 ,  ,   ,    11 .    ""?


     ?         .          .

----------


## ..

!  , , -,           ,       ?  ,   ,     -         ?    ?  1,5 ?     ,    ?
  ,         ,           !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> !  , , -,           ,       ?  ,   ,     -         ?    ?  1,5 ?     ,    ?
>   ,         ,           !


     .                  .            (    ).

----------


## ..

!   , !   :Frown:

----------


## Aramovna

???? - .....   .      .   .    .    .   .  .    ....   .

----------


## Marinko

> 2010      ,   ,    .


    ? ,      !  ?         (((

----------


## Marinko

:       ,    ,     2011 .

P.S.

----------


## Shumaxer

!!!   ,        (   9      )     10 ..    ,      ,     .   !   .

----------


## Marinko

> !!!   ,        (   9      )     10 ..    ,      ,     .   !   .


  (((

----------


## ..

,     ,        !
,  ,  :
1)  .        . ,      .   ?    . 
2)        ?
3)          ,      (   ), ..     
4)     ,         .  (   , )?    -   ,   ,     ???
   ,     ,

----------


## ..

-, -            1,5    (. )???     ? ")   , ,                     (                  );" -  ?
            !  ,     ,   .    ,           .        .               .

----------


## ..

,  ! -    ,      ,   ,      -   !   69    !
   ,   .      ,  ,    !   ,   !  , ,     !  :Mad:

----------


## Shumaxer

????

----------


## ..

.  ,  ,   :
"              .    .     .   -   ,    -  .   ,          ,     .      .
            ,  , ,       ."
    .      ?
  ,    .       ,       .

----------

,                  !                 .       ,                ,   ,       .

----------


## ..

!     ,       . 
  ,   . ,   ?
   ,  ,       6 .,       . ,  ,  .  . ?        ?

----------


## Marinko

> . ,   ?


    ,  ,   ,    ,   .  ,

----------

...

  ()  .      1,5      . 
   1,5           .
:
          3- ,              ???

!

----------


## Ouandr

255,      -     ,    _,        ,    ?   ouandr@ya.ru

----------

> ???


-  
       ,          ,       .

----------


## ..

Marinko,   ! 
   6  .  - ?      (, )???                 ?   2005  2009   ,         ...

----------


## Marinko

> ...


    .

----------


## ..

!

----------


## Natallya

!!!!!  :yes:    .     ,       ,     ,   ,   01  2010.       2009. 6    .      28  2009.      .       .          .

----------


## Shumaxer

... !      ,    ,    11     ..

----------


## Aramovna

!!!!    . ( :      2 ,      ,   , ..   .)   ,     .     ,    .    ???        ?

----------


## Aramovna

*Shumaxer*,  2079

----------


## Shumaxer

:Embarrassment:        .   .       ,   ,     ..




1.      
2.      
3.      



  33.1             1-  28.04.95 .     ,        ,  7-   .
          34    
          ,     .
               ,        .
             ,     .
 ,          ,           .      :    ,        ,  ,     (           ,        ,     ).



    24   ,                    - 
          35    .
    ,    ,        ,  ()                 .



            36    .
             ,             .
                    ,             ,    .

----------


## ElVas

!
,        2011   1 507 ?

----------


## Tatii

*Natallya*,       (   ),            .    :     ,          ,       6-.  .   25000        -...   ,   .

----------

!  !  - ,     .   - 2011,  30     2010 - 20 .
  ,           2010 ,       2011 ,    .
.   ,   30     ?         30 ,  ?

----------

> ,   30



, ,      12  ,    ,   2011  



> 30 ,  ?


.  , - ,

----------


## Shumaxer

> , ,      12  ,    ,   2011


  .    ,

----------


## Radmilka

!

    -     ()      
       :
-       
-       ,    
-     
-  ,        
-  ,  ,        

 .     .      ,    ,      ,       .

 ,      !
    !

----------

Radmilka,    !!!   !!!         ?     /?        ?    ,    ? 
     !!!  , !        -   !!!

----------

:        ,        30 .    :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Radmilka*,     ! !

----------


## -

> !!!!    . ( :      2 ,      ,   , ..   .)   ,     .     ,    .    ???        ?


      .....    -  .    -      ...  ...    .. -    ....       ,   ....    ...!!!!

----------


## Shumaxer

!       ...

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*,           (http://www.roskazna.ru/p/fk/vzysk.html). ,              .

----------


## Shumaxer

????

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*,       ,   .       .     . http://www.roskazna.ru/p/fk/plany/b_s.html

----------


## Tatii

3 ,    .    ,     ...  :Smilie:    . , ,     ,     .     ...

----------


## Shumaxer

,         .         .          ,         .          .

----------


## Tatii

*Shumaxer*,     ,   ?... :Smilie:       .      ,     ,      . . ,          .

----------


## Svetjka

!    , ,      2,5 , \  ,   .    -    .      ,         ,      ,       ,     ,      ,    ,             ,      ,    .     ,           ,    "".   ,        , .  ,   , ,      , .

----------

!      2010 .,   .       ,    , ..    .      3 . .  ,   ,    -   ?

----------


## Shumaxer

> !      2010 .,   .       ,    , ..    .      3 . .  ,   ,    -   ?


  !!!!       1507 .

----------


## Sveta Milashka

!     =)))   ,        !
   -    ,     .     ?    ,  8.04.10 ,   ,  ,  .     ,        ?

----------


## EugeneD

?       .       -   ,      .
   ,  " "     -    ... !      .     -    !  -    ,     -      ...

----------


## Sveta Milashka

,     .         ,   ?     ,          ,    . 
  -       .    5        ,        =)))

----------


## EugeneD

...         .    .

----------


## Sveta Milashka

,      ,     ?         ,  ,    ?        .

----------


## Shumaxer

,    .      20 ..

----------


## tomic

,     ...      ,     ,               1,5      ????

----------


## Sveta Milashka

> ,    .      20 ..


      ?

----------


## Shumaxer

.       ..

----------


## Sveta Milashka

> .       ..


C   !        ?    -       ?      !

----------


## EugeneD

,      ,          2010 : 51960  2,9% = 1506,84 ,       1507 .
   ,        ,    31                          .
     ,        ,   .

----------


## Sveta Milashka

!

----------

!
   15%,    ,    ,   / 1-1,5 ,     ,   ,                % ,            ,         .,             20000       .
             ?             1-1,5 ?      30 000?

----------


## Shumaxer

,          .                  .

----------


## 51

> ?       .       -   ,      .


!      (..  )   ?   ?    ?   -  30    ?
  .              ?      ?

----------

.
      ).        .               (      . ,     1,5 ).    .      .   2- (    )   3-     2009 , ..  2010    (,    ,    ).      .  :"    ,     !"   - .           ()  !   .        ,    ?      ,  !!!      , -      3-? ,  , .

----------

2010. , ,                ?        (    ,           2010)?

----------


## Shumaxer

!      .   .

----------


## Svechka 85

!     .     .      ,    .          , ..        1  2011.       "".              1,5 , 
1.     ,    .
2.     .
3.     .
4.          1,5       ?   ..
  , ,      .  :Frown:

----------


## Svechka 85

2120.     , ..       ,    .

----------


## Potapkina

.
  .
     .        .      - 2011  , .    -.       ?  12   (..  2010   2011)?

----------


## Shumaxer

.       .    2011 ,           1507.  2011 .    ,    ,   ,    ( 20..,   (11 ..),   1.5  (2..  )

----------


## Potapkina

*Shumaxer*,     ,    ,     ()   2011,    . ..    ,     ,  3   2010,         ?
    2011 ,     2012?

    ,       :Frown:

----------


## Shumaxer

,                 1507.       ,     2010-   2011,   2011-   2012! -    .          ,                 1507.    2011     .         -  ,      .   ,     ,     ,      ,       11..+    800    .

----------

!     6%.      6%      ,        ?      .    !

----------

> ,                 1507.       ,     2010-   2011,   2011-   2012! -    .          ,                 1507.    2011     .         -  ,      .   ,     ,     ,      ,       11..+    800    .


..      12?. ,      ,   1057       ?     2011    2011,    2012?

----------

!  ,  :     ,     6%,   ,  01.08.09   30.11.09,  01.12.09   , /  20 ..,     ,   2    1,5 ,      ,       ,     ,      3  (   ),          1,5 .   :    ,     ? ...

----------


## Shumaxer

> ..      12?. ,      ,   1057       ?     2011    2011,    2012?


  2011   2012,    2011         1.5 ,      2012,    !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Potapkina

[B]Shumaxer[/B,     2127  :Embarrassment: 

   -  :Embarrassment: 
  2010,   2011    2011?
  2011,   2011   2011    1,5 ?
  2011,   2012   , ?

----------


## Shumaxer

:Big Grin:      2011         !!!! !!!     !   2010      ,         !!!   !

----------


## Potapkina

*Shumaxer*,     :Wow: 
       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## EugeneD

... Spesial For You:  2010-2011, 2011-2012, 2012-2013, 2013-2014...  ?

----------

.       ,   .    .  ,            ,     10 .?




> !!!!       1507 .


    ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,      ,    2011,         31     1507.

----------


## Marinko

,  ,    11  2010,  1        15  (      ),     10  2011,              (     )    6 .
             ,      ?        .
..    ,   ,   .       ,     ,          ...

----------


## 666

> ,  ,    11  2010,  1        15  (      ),     10  2011,              (     )    6 .
>              ,      ?        .
> ..    ,   ,   .       ,     ,          ...


  ......    ....             4,5 ...... ......    .....  ( )

----------


## 666

Marinko,     ?????

----------


## Marinko

> .


 



> Marinko,     ?????

----------

.        2009 .     ,      .    ,          !!! --!!        1,5 .    ,    - ,      .    11.01.2010...     ,    -  13 .. (   ).        12 000...      1600    1500...   -... ,  -       ?        ?

----------

Shumaxer,     ?
        1,5 , ..         .       , ..     (     ).        ,     .

----------

1,5 .   .

----------


## Shumaxer

,          2009  2010 .     5 ,   ,                .
  :
        2009.       7  2009  25  2010.      5 . 6    2010.          01  2010  25 , ..  6 .    .     .     ,    .                    01.02.2010  25.04.2010.        .           .  ,    ,           ,   7  2009.,       2010.         2010.  ,       01.01.2010    01.02.10  25.04.2010.             ,         (..            01.02.2010  25.04.2010 .. 84 ). :OnFire:

----------


## Lightess

! , ,  ,     2011         2010?      2010          2011      ?         ( 4330 .)?   -       ?    ?    !

----------


## Shumaxer

> Shumaxer,     ?
>         1,5 , ..         .       , ..     (     ).        ,     .


   . ..  ,       .         .          ,    .

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,          2009  2010 .     5 ,   ,                .
>   :
>         2009.       7  2009  25  2010.      5 . 6    2010.          01  2010  25 , ..  6 .    .     .     ,    .                    01.02.2010  25.04.2010.        .           .  ,    ,           ,   7  2009.,       2010.         2010.  ,       01.01.2010    01.02.10  25.04.2010.             ,         (..            01.02.2010  25.04.2010 .. 84 ).


    ...        ,   .

----------


## Shumaxer

> ! , ,  ,     2011         2010?      2010          2011      ?         ( 4330 .)?   -       ?    ?    !


 ""

----------


## Lightess

> ""


!!!

----------

> . ..  ,       .         .          ,    .


,     .           /.    ,      ,      ,   3

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,     .           /.    ,      ,      ,   3


  1773
       ,     ,     .

----------

*Marinko*, 


> ,  ,    11  2010,  1        15  (      ),     10  2011,              (     )    6 .
>              ,      ?


, .  2011 -   .        http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=375675
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=377031

----------

-  1507 .   . 
 -          ?     ?

----------

:
      (   6%,     )    ,  1507 .  30 ,       ,    27  2010   2  2011 .      30  (       ,       ,     2011 ).
      ?      2   ?
 .

----------


## Shumaxer

> :
>       (   6%,     )    ,  1507 .  30 ,       ,    27  2010   2  2011 .      30  (       ,       ,     2011 ).
>       ?      2   ?
>  .


  ,        , ,    ...     1 !!!!!!!

----------


## Marinko

> 2011 -


  ?  ,   , , ?            ?

----------

-

----------


## 666

> -


...  ...

----------


## i_sergeevna

! , ,  -        ,     -      ,    ???       ?

----------


## ARIA

!       :Redface:  ..    . ,   .  (     -  )   !

----------


## 666

> ! , ,  -        ,     -      ,    ???       ?


.... .... ....

----------


## Shumaxer

> !       ..    . ,   .  (     -  )   !


       ,   .

----------


## 666

> !       ..    . ,   .  (     -  )   !


  ...   ....    ...  1507 .  ....       20 . .      1,5

----------


## Tatii

> ...        ,   .


,     , ..  ,        2010 .(  , /   ),     .    ,    .  .
,           .           .   ,  /    (  18 255-      )     ,     .   ,     /   6 . ,        07.12.2009,            ,    6- .
         ,    ,    07.12   .
     ,  ., ..       ,           .    .

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,     , ..  ,        2010 .(  , /   ),     .    ,    .  .
> ,           .           .   ,  /    (  18 255-      )     ,     .   ,     /   6 . ,        07.12.2009,            ,    6- .
>          ,    ,    07.12   .
>      ,  ., ..       ,           .    .


         ,

----------

> ,      ,    2011,         31     1507.


      (.. )       ,      4300.       .      40%  .    .   !!       ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> (.. )       ,      4300.       .      40%  .    .   !!       ?


  -        (((( , 2     ,     .

----------


## Tatii

> ,


  .    ,   ,       .   ,       .  ,  ,       ,  ,   ,  .        . , ,  ,    .

----------

, 16  2010   12.00         "", " 24",     "   "

    " "         .

     -  ,    , ,  , -   ,  ,  !!!   , ,   .... 

www()moskva-putinu()ru  -       .

----------

> ...   ....    ...  1507 .  ....


  ,        ...   .       .....     !!!!  17 ))) 
      ??? 
      - : " ,   !"    ,    31      -      )))

----------


## ARIA

, -   ,               ((    ???  :yes:

----------


## Shumaxer

.

----------


## ARIA

.          -    ..!    ,  1507()      ?

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------


## Shumaxer

> .          -    ..!    ,  1507()      ?


1.  20..
2.  11..
3.  1,5  2..

----------

> , 16  2010   12.00         "", " 24",     "   "
> 
>     " "         .
> 
>      -  ,    , ,  , -   ,  ,  !!!   , ,   .... 
> 
> www()moskva-putinu()ru  -       .


   8-))))

----------


## 1

. -   1     14.00        1,5 ?   10  ?

----------


## LEA81

1        .         13.12.10  357-.        .

 2011        ,  ,         ,            1,065.

 2010     1,1 (. 2 . 10    02.12.09  308-)       .              (1,085 &#215; 1,0185 &#215; 1,13 &#215; 1,1),     .     ,       .

 ,  1     20 000     .   365 698,4   343 378,8  (. 1 . 10   357-).

   01.01.11, .
     - 11 703,13
          - 438,87
       - 2194,34 (4388,67      )

----------


## LEA81

> . -   1     14.00        1,5 ?   10  ?


  ?

----------


## 1

,   .      .   ,    .     - .  1700 .     6           .      -     .

----------

...

----------

,      1,5     ?

----------

**, 
    10988,85,  2011  11703,13

----------

!  ,   ( ),   2 ,     (    21000  ),          ?!       ""  ?!

----------


## -

,   .  , .   ,.     .    .       -   /  ,  .   -      ,  ,    / (      300-700   !)      ...,, ,  !      .   ... ,   ,    ?  ?  ?   27 !      /.

----------


## Shumaxer

,   ,   !       ,         ...

----------

> !  ,   ( ),   2 ,     (    21000  ),          ?!       ""  ?!

----------


## -

> ,   ,   !       ,         ...


    .  .   /  ,  !   -   ,       ,  .   -, !      -,  , ,     500   .       . ,    .... ,        ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,           !

----------


## -

! :Smilie:

----------


## -

!  ! - -  ,    ? ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Shumaxer

60  1773

----------

> !  ! - -  ,    ? ,      ?


      ,       .   :yes:

----------

!     .      34 .   10 .        . -      ,  -        .                     . ./      7 ..
  - ,        ? ,   ,   , ..    .       .
           ,       ?   ,        .,      ?
.

----------

!     .      34 .   10 .        . -      ,  -        .                     . ./      7 ..
  - ,        ? ,   ,   , ..    .       .
           ,       ?   ,        .,      ?
.

----------

:Redface:

----------


## -

**,  ,  ?     -,,,,  ! ,  .       ?

----------


## Shumaxer

,  ,    ,     .    ,         ...    ,         ,   ,    ,             ,               300       2     ,            ..

----------

..  ..  ,    ..     -     ..  2010..               ,      ..    ??        11 ....          ,        ..     ..?

----------


## 666

> ..  ..  ,    ..     -     ..  2010..               ,      ..    ??        11 ....          ,        ..     ..?


      .....

----------


## 666

> !     .      34 .   10 .        . -      ,  -        . 
>            ,       ?   ,        .,      ?
> .


     (    ).....   .....       -   ...
   100%  
   40%

----------


## -

> ,  ,    ,  ....


   . :Smilie:    ,   ?  , ,     ,     ,, ,    ?   ?    :Redface:  ,!

----------


## Shumaxer

? http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/feedback/index.shtml       12

----------


## Inconnue

,
, -.    2010 ,   ,     2011      ,    1507   2010 .   2010 .         ( 1610  ).  ,      . .      ?       1507  ?   !

----------


## Inconnue

,   (     ) !

----------

> **,  ,  ?     -,,,,  ! ,  .       ?


:       ,         ,          , ..        ,    , ..   .
 :Smilie:

----------

*Shumaxer* ,   .
  ,     ,        .        ?

----------


## Shumaxer

> :       ,         ,          , ..        ,    , ..   .


   , "        "    ...         .
     .        ,      ?        ,             .

----------


## -

> ? http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/feedback/index.shtml       12


 .      - .     .   ,   .

----------


## -

**,       .      .     8 .  ,  .

----------

> , "        "    ...         .
>      .        ,      ?        ,             .


 ,         ,     .       ,   ,     :Smilie: 
        , ..          ,      :Smilie:

----------


## OlyaSunny

!
 ,         ?          ?

----------

,        ,     ,         ,    ?    ?   ,           ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

2010   4--       ?    -   .

----------


## -

> 2010   4--       ?    -   .


 11     ,   (  2-  ).  ,   ,   ,..     ,  .  -  -  ?
,,,   15-, 11-  , ,  ! :Mad:

----------


## Shumaxer

,   2  ,    2010       ,              2011.

----------

,  !
, , ,   !   ,         ....  ...

   (6%)  ,    ,             (    1-2).     1507./ +3,5%  -. .          ,     ,  ..... ? 

  ...   ,      1,5         ,    ...?

----------


## Shumaxer

1507.     ,       ,        ,    3.5% ???
      ,     ,    .

----------

....
    3    190-
",  ,  ,    , ,                       ,                 3,5   ,      24             ,     .
             ,     ,    ".

  -?     ,  ,  2,5%  /,   "   /   ,   ,      /" ,    -, ,"       ,     ,   "  :Smilie: )))))))))))))    ,       3,5%    ....

----------


## Shumaxer

> ....
>     3    190-
> ",  ,  ,    , ,                       ,                 3,5   ,      24             ,     .
>              ,     ,    ".
> 
>   -?     ,  ,  2,5%  /,   "   /   ,   ,      /" ,    -, ,"       ,     ,   " )))))))))))))    ,       3,5%    ....


190   01.01.2010 ,    3,5%.     255    213 ,    1507  ,     .

----------

, .     ... ,   2011      , ..       2010,        2012       2013,  ?(((

----------


## Shumaxer

:No:

----------

)  , ,        .        . ,    ,     -        ,   .  . 
 -   , .-7 .          .       ?        ,         ,  ,       ?

----------

> 


 ,    .      )))

----------


## Shumaxer

> )  , ,        .        . ,    ,     -        ,   .  . 
>  -   , .-7 .          .       ?        ,         ,  ,       ?


  :yes: !

----------


## acidzone

. 
     6%  ,     ,      .   ,       .             ,   2 ,    ,          .            ,     ,       .               ,      ,    ????         ?   .

----------


## Natik1604

!    .     11 ,   ,  3         35 000,   ,   ,  ,  ...   188 771,37,           15  ,             ,    .......      /,               ,            25 000          .     ,     !
!

----------


## Shumaxer

:
,  1  2011     ,               .        .  , ,          1  2011 ,       2009  2010  .

    ,     ,     .    ,    2009   - ,      . 24 ,        ,             ,      .  14     ,             ,          .    ,     2011 ,              .       ,     .         31  2011  .

           .              .           ,        -.

    REGNUM

----------

,         2011 -       /  1 /.    .  ,   2012 -   /  2 / 730( )?

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,         2011 -       /  1 /.    .  ,   2012 -   /  2 / 730( )?


   ,       2012    ...

----------


## Mariyam

75 ,       (   )   :      .             ?      ,    ""  ?

   ,    3         ,           ,      ,    ,             ( -  ).

----------


## eVentys

?   ,

----------

*Mariyam*, 



> ?






> ,    ""  ?

----------

?         .  ,  ,      -      ,   ..

----------


## -

[QUOTE=;53108626]   , .     ... ,   2011      , ..       2010,        2012       2013,  ?((([/QUOTE
, ,, .   2011   1507  ,2011 ,      2012.       7-  -. ,,  2011      .
 Shumaxer, ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## -

> ?         .  ,  ,      -      ,   ..


-,   :  ,    ,  .       ,         ..,    . ,     ,       .. :yes:

----------


## OlyaSunny

,          3 ,      .   ?

          .
  -     ?
   ,    ?

----------


## Shumaxer

[QUOTE=-;53120952]


> , .     ... ,   2011      , ..       2010,        2012       2013,  ?((([/QUOTE
> , ,, .   2011   1507  ,2011 ,      2012.       7-  -. ,,  2011      .
>  Shumaxer, ,  .


      ,      :yes:

----------


## tuchka

,   ,            3  2010  2011 ?      ?

----------

[QUOTE=Shumaxer;53121903][QUOTE=-;53120952]

      ,      :yes: [/QUO

 ,   .

----------

:  ,     .     ,    ?   ?     ?

----------


## Shumaxer

> ,   ,            3  2010  2011 ?      ?


      ,         :Frown:

----------


## Shumaxer

> :  ,     .     ,    ?   ?     ?


   !!!!!          ,     ,      - .

----------


## _

,  .    ,      .   2011 .  .        .    ?   /    ...

----------

> ?



              2011

----------

... .  14  11  -    6% (      -  ).  17-    .     2009   2010        .   - ?!
   : 
-       ? 
-        (  !!!)

, !

----------

,    ,        (    ,           ) +    (      2010.)    ,        ,        .               , ..            (     ).                   10825,00         ,     , ..            4330,00           :Smilie:

----------

.  .  ,   2010         ,     4-.  1  2011      (  )    6000 .     25.01.2011 .     2 : 1       ,    - .       , :"    ,    -  ". 
    : 1)     100%,   100% ,  60% (    )
2)           , ,       ,    ?
3)    - ,     ?
4)       ,      ?  ,    6000   ?
5)   ,            (  ,   6000)  ?

----------


## _31

1.  100%
2.  
3. 
4.    
5.

----------


## Fraxine

,  -  2011   ?   ,  -   1,065 ?

----------


## -

,    ,   . ,, :
  ,       (  2010  )       ,   ?      .  ?
1.   ? 
2.    -     ?  ,  -     . (-  -,   ,,   2011   ?)
3.          ?
4.   ,       1,5   4330 ?

----------

...                    ?           ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


       2010 .   -  -  .  1507.

----------

,         2009-2010 ?

----------


## VIP

[QUOTE=-;53120952]


> , .     ... ,   2011      , ..       2010,        2012       2013,  ?((([/QUOTE
> , ,, .   2011   1507  ,2011 ,      2012.       7-  -. ,,  2011      .
>  Shumaxer, ,  .


 ... ,      ! .     2011,         2010,        2012   :Frown:

----------


## Keccu

, ,      6%,     ,   ,   2010   1507. 
           1,5        (   !!!) ,       .   :                      ,        ?    ?

----------


## VIP

> , ,      6%,     ,   ,   2010   1507. 
>            1,5        (   !!!) ,       .   :                      ,        ?    ?


 ,  ,   ,         , ..  ,  ...
 ,   2010  2011  (   ?)?      ,       ,      , ..   2012...     ...     ,     ...

----------


## Keccu

2010 ,     2010.      ,      ,   .        ???  :    ,            1,5  (  ) ?

----------

)    ,  , ,.
    ,   ,   ,        :
1.  (  - ,\    )
2.   
3.           \.
 ,  - .

----------


## VIP

> 2010 ,     2010.      ,      ,   .        ???  :    ,            1,5  (  ) ?


   !   ,  !!!      ...

----------


## VIP

> )    ,  , ,.
>     ,   ,   ,        :
> 1.  (  - ,\    )
> 2.   
> 3.           \.
>  ,  - .


1.   ,        ,       . -,     ,   . 2  !!! ..    714      ...   -  . ?
2.  ,     ,     ,  ,     ... (20 , 1500/.   1.5)             ( 2011   16000.)        !!!

----------


## VIP

3.   ,      ,   ,   ,   -,     ,      ..

----------

VIP,.  ,    ? ?    ?    /     .

----------


## VIP

> VIP,.  ,    ? ?    ?    /     .


           !   ...       ,   ,    !   ,       (       :Smilie: )     ,     ,            1.5,  /         ,      / ))))      ...   ,  ,   ...

----------

,VIP ,     )))

----------


## VIP

> ,VIP ,     )))


  )))     )))           :Smilie:

----------


## Keccu

> ,VIP ,     )))


  ,     ,    ,       .            ,    .         ,    ,         ,       (   /)       ))). :Wink:

----------

, !  :Love:  ...1     ,  2.01 ,  ...    .    ( )     20.        , ,    . 
 1-  -         ?       ?
  2-   ,      ,           ?

----------


## Shumaxer

> , !  ...1     ,  2.01 ,  ...    .    ( )     20.        , ,    . 
>  1-  -         ?       ?
>   2-   ,      ,           ?


        ,  , -    ,      ,  -        .   ,   .

----------

> ,  , -    ,      ,  -        .   ,   .


,   !

----------


## -

**,    , -,  ,    -   ,      1,5       .  , ,  .

----------

! -                     ?  ?         1,5 .     .

----------

> ?


   .

----------


## Alohna

!
 , ,   .

 ,   2010   ,    ,       .
    2009       2010.      ,             1,5 . 
     2010 .    1000        2010 ,         ,   1  2010.  212    ,         ~12000 .
 ,          2010 .,      ,    ,                    2010 .
           ,   ,                 .

 1:    :     2010. +    ?       ,      .

 2:             ?

     ,        ,      2010., ..     2-    ,    4120 .  .

----------


## -

Alohna, ,   .  2010- . ,    .  ,     ....   , 7     .       ,  ,   .      .        .      -  -    ,     "  ".       ,     .
 ,  -       .     .      ,  , . :Mad:

----------


## Alohna

, -!  ,    ?       12  2005 . N 182-
"     

1 - 3  28   " 
    ""
,       167,          ? :Wink: 

        ,   ? :Frown: 
    ?

----------


## Shumaxer

> , -!  ,    ?       12  2005 . N 182-
> "     
> 
> 1 - 3  28   " 
>     ""
> ,       167,          ?
> 
>         ,   ?
>     ?


                   ?  " ,     "    .   ,  .

----------


## -

*Alohna*, ,   ,    ,      ( -,     )   ,   ...       - ,   -  ,     .      ,  . ,    5- ,    ,   .    -  !!!!      ,.      ,  .      ,   - -  ,,,,.     ( )   .   ,  - , .  :Frown:

----------


## Alohna

,     .

       ,  ( ,   )     ,     ,       ,       .

   ,    ,  ,  ,

----------

5 ,     ))           ,     ?    ?

----------


## Shumaxer

> 5 ,     ))           ,     ?    ?


, ,  .

----------


## -

*Alohna*, -      .  ,   .   ,  -        .         ,     .
,    ,    :      .  -    !  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> 5 ,     ))           ,     ?    ?


  ,    (   ,     -, ),          .         (  16000  !). 
 ,    ,   .
    .      (     ),  -,,.        ,   ,  ,.

----------


## Lightess

: " ,    ,   . ,, :
  ,       (  2010  )       ,   ?      .  ?
1.   ? 
2.    -     ?  ,  -     . (-  -,   ,,   2011   ?)
3.         ?
4.   ,       1,5   4330 ?"
, ,   ...

----------


## Alla123

! :Frown:         ,    .    6  2010,       15 ,   (    2009 ,  ) ?  ,       ,     :Frown: (((

----------

> ,  ,   ,         , ..  ,  ...
>  ,   2010  2011  (   ?)?      ,       ,      , ..   2012...     ...     ,     ...


     .   ,     .   ,    ,        .     ,    .   2010, . -  2011  ..  31  ,  1    .

----------


## Oksbay

!       : ,  ,      .         (..  ). , ..        ,       -        1,5 . :      . :      (  )       1,5 ?   .

----------


## VIP

> .   ,     .   ,    ,        .     ,    .   2010, . -  2011  ..  31  ,  1    .


,       5 ,        ,    ,       ? :Confused:

----------


## lika25

, ,           ?    .

----------


## Shumaxer

,          1.5   ?

----------

,   77   4-  ...
         2010 ,         2011 .
              1,5 .
       ..

----------


## -

> , ,           ?    .


        .. ,    .

----------

-?       ?

----------


## -

> ,   77   4-  ...
>          2010 ,         2011 .
>               1,5 .
>        ..


 .   2011  ,  -.
 -     .

----------


## -

> -?       ?


 ,      .           (       ) 
     ,    .

----------


## ..

!
, ,     ?
 ,  .    2010 ,    2010  ,  .  19        .         , ..          .    ,      -   . ,   ,      ,       .            . , :
1)      -     ? 
2)     ,     ?
3)    ,     ?

----------


## OOOOO

, ,      ,         ?  ,  4 ,   ,      ,     ,    1507        ?
    ,         3      ,     ?

----------

-  (  2010,     2010  ,  ). 
     ( 6 ),   /,         .
, -,    ,    :
1)                  (..    2  )?
2)         1,5       . (   +    ,     , .     ,    -) ? 
3)    (.).         2011 - 1507 .      .  ?   2010     ,    2011 .(   -    2011 )  .       .
    -       2011 ,     2011?
4)   2  ,      -     ,     .? 
5)   -   ,    -       (        1,5        .)?  
     ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,          1.5   ?


        .

----------

,      ,, ,.          ?

----------


## -

> ,      ,, ,.          ?


      10 ,      :Smilie: 
  :    2010        ,     .  11000    (  ,)

----------


## OOOOO

> !       : ,  ,      .         (..  ). , ..        ,       -        1,5 . :      . :      (  )       1,5 ?   .

----------


## ..

-  ???  :Frown: 
     ,  2010   , .    2011 ,    11-     - ,            ( !) ??!
 !         , ,   4 !           .  ,     ?

----------


## marmotte

> ,        ...   .       .....     !!!!  17 ))) 
>       ??? 
>       - : " ,   !"    ,    31      -      )))


           1507 .,       ... ??

----------


## marmotte

, ,        1507 .  ? 
,    ,      . , ,       . .     ,    ,    (      , / 6000 .,    6000*3=18000/714 =25,21*140  =3529 , ?     1997   ,          2009 ,    3 ,       .  - ?). 
   ,      : "    , ..  ,     ". ?    : "   -,   , ".

----------


## Alohna

> *Alohna*, -      .  ,   .   ,  -        .         ,     .
> ,    ,    :      .  -    !


  , ,     ,   ,             22.03.2011. 19-5/10/2-2767, ,  .
    ,  ,      ,     -     !               -,  , ,    !!! :Smilie: 
  ,

----------


## galulu74

> : " ,    ,   . ,, :
>   ,       (  2010  )       ,   ?      .  ?
> 1.   ? 
> 2.    -     ?  ,  -     . (-  -,   ,,   2011   ?)
> 3.         ?
> 4.   ,       1,5   4330 ?"
> , ,   ...


        .            (  )
1.	 
2.	  
3.	              
4.	     
5.	  4-
6.	    (   ,     )
    10  .         .       ,     ( )      .

----------

! 
     !    ,    2012 .                  ,         1.5 ?      (    )? !

----------

> 1.5


 



> (    )?


       ,

----------


## marmotte

> .
>      ,    ?
>      .
> 
>      ,   .
> 
>    ,      .
> 
>     ,   1,5  ,     .
> ...


 ?  1,5 (?)?  6 ?    !

----------


## marmotte

> .            (  )
> 1.	 
> 2.	  
> 3.	              
> 4.	     
> 5.	  4-
> 6.	    (   ,     )
>     10  .         .       ,     ( )      .


    ?  ?   ,   .      2009 ,      2011 . ?

----------

,    ,      ,   ,   (   15 000 .   ),   .              ,          ,      01.01.2012,    ,     .         ,        ?    , ..      ,       ...  :Frown:

----------

,      ?

----------


## kate_morr

78     .  !!!   2010    ,    6%.   ,  ,     2012 .    , ..   ,      1507,     20 . (  )+ 11 . ( )+   1,5 .     , ..       .           ,        1,5 ?       ?

----------

,    ,            .
    6%   .    (), ,  ,    .     ( 12  ),     2011 .        ?  ..    1504 ,     2012.              , ..    2011? 
 ,    ,  .... 
   ,  - ?           2011?          ?

     !

----------


## -

**,   , .  ,  .    :
1)    .(     )
2)    .
3)    
4)     ( ,11  )   (    ,..  ,    )
5) ,           1,5 . (40%  \) .     ,    .
,,  .     -.
 ,,  .   1,5    .

----------


## ˸ .

: ,       ,  ,     ,        .  -   ,     ?

----------


## ˸ .

P.S. ,    ,    ,   ?

----------

> , ,     ,   ,             22.03.2011. 19-5/10/2-2767, ,  .
>     ,  ,      ,     -     !               -,  , ,    !!!
>   ,


 !
   ,     ,   .
   ,  ?

   ,  :
  2  (1 ,   ),  1,5          2 ,   2,5  (   ,     )     ,      ,   .
 -   ,        ?        ,         ?
          ? 4330  ?
   :     2 ,    1,         4000.(    ),           : .   2   ,      .  ,       2   ( ,  ..) -      1    (   ).

  ?

P.S.      -   .  2300.

----------

> P.S. ,    ,    ,   ?


    ,     ,     -    -        .

----------


## anik_c

, !
    2011 . (   3,5 .).  05.07.2011 .       20 ..
   2011 .     (  ).
        ,     ,  . ?      ? (        ,    )
         2010 .?
 !

----------

,    .  ,  1507,   4-.     .  - 30   . 
 ? 



   .   2011 ?    - 1507 .?
  4-  2011 .?

----------

,    2012 ,   2011( 2011 ) -     .

----------

,     (  -),  2011    ,       -       ,   1,5 ,   -     (    )- -          2011    ,   2012      .

 :
, , .  ,     2010  +   4,         
+     -   .

-     1,5  (     ), :
,   ,    (), .  ,  2    -  .     (   2000  ,  2   4  ),     (    -) -     ,     -         ,    ,     -    -       ,     2010  +   4 (  ),   ,    .

-          , ,  (         ).

     ,   .

----------

> , !
>     2011 . (   3,5 .).  05.07.2011 .       20 ..
>    2011 .     (  ).
>         ,     ,  . ?      ? (        ,    )
>          2010 .?
>  !



   -        ,       -     !

  -         .    ,   .

----------

!     ,     ,   ,            ? 
         ,    ,          .      , -,         ? 
        .
          ,     ?     ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ,   ,            ?


.     , 



> , -,         ?


   ,   ,   ,  




> ?

----------

> .     ,


  .    8 . 



> ,   ,   ,


      . :Speaking: 
     .
        ,     .  :Confused: 
 :slujeb:  :Confused:

----------

**,     ,  .      ,   .             .      .

----------

!  :Smilie: 
     -  ?      ?

----------

**,    ""-""  -53  -6

----------


## marmotte

13.09.2011    ,    2010  2011 ,  4-  2010 ,  4-  2011 ,  ,  (  ),   (,     /  ,    ,  ).   ,        (  -?),    -      -   .    .  ,   ,  ,           (,    3  ,    !). :    ? : ,     ,   ... (    ?).    .         10  .      ,   ?       -   ,    .?

----------


## OlyaLavr

!

   ,      2010       .  -,    ...

   ,  .  ,  .       :

-           (   )
-             (    )

    !

----------

> !
> 
>    ,      2010       .  -,    ...
> 
>    ,  .  ,  .       :
> 
> -           (   )
> -             (    )
> 
>     !


   ,        1507. -   ,     ( ,,  .. -      ).
     -    /,        (       20206.,     2   1,5   4388,67 -              -  ).

     -      -       , -   ,  -            -    ,     -        .

----------

-    10    .  :yes:

----------

> -    10


.

----------


## OlyaLavr

** ,   !

----------

> ** ,   !


.  :Smilie: 
  -     -    ,  ""   ""(  )

----------

2     marmotte :Smilie:

----------


## marmotte

,     ,   10 .

----------

> ,     (  -),  2011    ,       -       ,   1,5 ,   -     (    )- -          2011    ,   2012      .
> 
>  :
> , , .  ,     2010  +   4,         
> +     -   .
> 
> -     1,5  (     ), :
> ,   ,    (), .  ,  2    -  .     (   2000  ,  2   4  ),     (    -) -     ,     -         ,    ,     -    -       ,     2010  +   4 (  ),   ,    .
> 
> ...






 .
    ?   ,  ,       ,        1,5 ?
..    -        -      -   ?

    .      )

----------

> .
>     ?   ,  ,       ,        1,5 ?
> ..    -        -      -   ?
> 
>     .      )


    (   10       ) -  ,   11500,     300,   1,5  - 40%      ( 1  2 ).        ,     16 (18 )      ()

       -       ! -    ,       .  ,    -         ( ) -         1,5,  .

 ""            :

1)       12  2005 . N 182- - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=54298
2)      26  2005 . N 582 (http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=55809) -   ,      :      13  2011 . N 570          26  2005 . N 582 - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...W;n=116851#p11
3)       8  2006 . N -09-26/8457       - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=68938
4)   :     
    22  2011 . N 19-5/10/2-2767 http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...e=LAW;n=114131

     : http://www.klerk.ru/cons/skobeleva/225261.

     :
     ,   :
1)  -     (    / ,    /).
)       (          ).
)      -      .
2)            .

P.S.     -            1,5 ,      3  -            1,5  -         3 !

----------

-    - !

----------


## OlyaLavr

!        .   -       ?

 ,   .   2 .   -    ?    ,   .

---
     ,   .     .

----------


## Alohna

> (   10       ) -  ,   11500,     300,   1,5  - 40%      ( 1  2 ).        ,     16 (18 )      ()
> 
>        -       ! -    ,       .  ,    -         ( ) -         1,5,  .
> 
>  ""            :
> 
> 1)       12  2005 . N 182- - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=54298
> 2)      26  2005 . N 582 (http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=55809) -   ,      :      13  2011 . N 570          26  2005 . N 582 - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...W;n=116851#p11
> 3)       8  2006 . N -09-26/8457       - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=68938
> ...



     (      , -   ,  ,  ),     ,               1,5 .

  ,    ?      ,      (...)

----------

> !        .   -       ?
> 
>  ,   .   2 .   -    ?    ,   .
> 
> ---
>      ,   .     .


      -       3  (    ,    ?)...

     -      :Smilie:  -  -  !

----------

> (      , -   ,  ,  ),     ,               1,5 .
> 
>   ,    ?      ,      (...)




   ????    1,5     ??
  ?


    ( ),    -   ,         (   ..),          -        ,        ,         -           -          -    -      -   . ,     -    "".
    - -   .

----------


## Alohna

> ????    1,5     ??
>   ?
> 
> 
> 
>     ( ),    -   ,         (   ..),          -        ,        ,         -           -          -    -      -   . ,     -    "".
>     - -   .


       ,   ,         ,       .      .         ,    -     ,    ,        .,    ,     ,

----------

> ,   ,         ,       .      .         ,    -     ,    ,        .,    ,     ,


  :
   -  "  " -   ,         .     (    -  " "  ) -   !    -     (   -     ) -    50%  50%.

:

  -        -      3  (http://www.consultant.ru/popular/tkrf/14_55.html -  256.     ) -     ,     1,5  -        -       1,5 !    (   3  -  -    - ) -        !

     -      (      -    -   -    ,     )!

----------


## Alohna

!
 -: peaman@rambler.ru
 -  , , , ,        ,     .,     ,     ,   ,    212-  ,      .     2011. -   "    -" :Frown:

----------

!
 !
     -:

 11.  ,    

1.         ()  ,    10   , :
1)    ,       ,     "   ,   ,     ,   ,          ,    - ,   ";
( .    25.07.2002 N 116-,  24.07.2009 N 213-)
(.    )
2)           ;
(. 2  .    24.07.2009 N 213-)
(.    )
3)              ,        ;
4)     ,                   ;
5)     ,     ,     ,            ;
6)  ,      I , -   ,   80 ;
7)    ,     ,     ,           ,        ;
(. 7     22.07.2008 N 146-)
8)      ,         ,       ,       ,     ,               ,         (     )     ,      ,        .
(. 8     22.07.2008 N 146-)
2. ,   1  ,       ,     ()       ()   (   ),    10   .

----------


## 1981

,   ?    ,    ,  ,         ...    ,    ,      ...      .        ,   2011 .               ? :Embarrassment:     ...

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

.   ...   2009       ,              . 18  2011            .  2     !      63-673/2011.

----------

> ,   ?    ,    ,  ,         ...    ,    ,      ...      .        ,   2011 .               ?    ...


      ?       70     !         2012 (  ?       ?) -     (      1,5 ),    2011   ?

     -      -     (   ),    -        - "  ϸ " -       ,  .

----------

> .   ...   2009       ,              . 18  2011            .  2     !      63-673/2011.


!  - !

    -  .

       ?

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> !  - !
> 
>     -  .
> 
>        ?




 ,   .... :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ....


    - ?: ::

----------

,   ,    !
   ,              ,       ?       ?

----------


## vereneya

!        ,     ,      .    .  .

1.   ()
2.           
3.   2011   ,      ,    
4.      (  2013.)

:
            2011,    -      2013 (-, 2011.   ,  2012. -  ). ,    , 2011.     ,           2012. ?

  ,  -

----------

> ,   ,    !
>    ,              ,       ?       ?


   :        ,  ?    ?    ?         ,      .

P.S.       ,   :    (  )      (         -     ).

----------

:
            2011,    -      2013 (-, 2011.   ,  2012. -  ). ,    , 2011.     ,           2012. ?

  ,  -  [/QUOTE]

:
        (   )     2011  -  31  2011.        2012.      (  ).
      -                !  -        (:    , -    ,       -      -    ).
    -    .


P.S.  -     -     2008  ,  2011    :0).

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> - ?: ::


..

----------

.
 ,  ,  .
-    ,   2011    -  .
-   - 30    -   -   22-29  2011.

   :

          2012,         , ..             .            ?
  -   ,     -         2012?        ?

----------

:
  -   ,     -         2012?        ?[/quote]

:

,     -   ,    -               1  2012  -        (     ).

:        ,        :0) -             /   (   ) -     -

----------

)      -     ?

           2  .
   ,         2011      2012,      , ..            2010,  2012  . ..       2013,   - ,      2011  2012 .
       ,    . 
 ,     - ,      ......
 ,  :      -   ,     ?  -         ...

----------

[QUOTE= ;53491962]  )      -     ?

! :
1)     ?
2)        (   ) -      (     ).
3)      ( . -    ) - 2  / -   .

     ,       2 !  2      -    (   -     ) -     -     ,   -    .   7     (!)-     -    (    -      ,     -   ,  ).   -      :0).

  -  .    (  2011   2-3 -    ,,  ,    ..)     ..   "" -    -       .

     -   :

 :      :
http://www.fss.nnov.ru/ru/3/9/74/


http://www.consultant.ru/document/co.../?frame=2#p902
http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...005860FA266E7F
http://www.consultant.ru/document/co..._LAW_92409/#p3
http://www.fss.nnov.ru/ru/3/15/119/?...0&a=entry.show


 :
         !

----------

,     :

   ;
    ;
  ,          ;
    ;
          ;
   .

             ,   ,            (. )

----------

,    )))
       . 
 ,      ,     )))

----------

)

         (       -    ).

   -     -       -      )

----------

> !
>  -: peaman@rambler.ru
>  -  , , , ,        ,     .,     ,     ,   ,    212-  ,      .     2011. -   "    -"


  :Frown:

----------

> ..


     #2342

...     :
     ,   :
1)  -     (    / ,    /).
)       (          ).
)      -      .
2)            .

P.S.     -            1,5 ,      3  -            1,5  -         3 !...

      -         -   1,5  -        (    ) - -      3 !

----------


## 1981

> ?       70     !         2012 (  ?       ?) -     (      1,5 ),    2011   ?
> 
>      -      -     (   ),    -        - "  ϸ " -       ,  .


   ,  21    ,   2011 .

----------

> ,  21    ,   2011 .


    ?
 2010  1507.  ? -   -   .
   2012  -   :0)

----------


## 1981

> ?
>  2010  1507.  ? -   -   .
>    2012  -   :0)


,   2011 ,  ,   .....    :Frown:    -   1500,

----------

> ,   2011 ,  ,   .....      -   1500,


   2012 !...
  -   -   -   ?
      -    2012 ???
 -          1  2012  (    ?  ?-     )...

----------


## 1981

> 2012 !...
>   -   -   -   ?
>       -    2012 ???
>  -          1  2012  (    ?  ?-     )...


  ,          .    ,   ,   !

----------

1,5 .       .            ?

----------

> 1,5 .       .            ?


   ?
   -      -        -        -    ?      (  4   )?


  ,   .

----------


## supermag

!    .     2  2010 (     ..),  2011   ( 2010         15%,  2011    ,  1   31  2012       ).         .             .     -?                    =(    .                ..?                .  !

----------


## Lightess

2011      1507  (  ,     2012 ,   ,     ).

----------


## supermag

?     (  )

----------


## Lightess

,    ,      , , ,   .         .       ,     - ,          31  2011 .

----------

> ,    ,      , , ,   .         .       ,     - ,         31  2011 .


  ,, ,          :yes:     5 ...   :Wink:     !

P.S.         - ..,       -      !!!     .

----------


## supermag

.           =)         =)       1570             1.5  (       )

----------

> .           =)         =)       1570             1.5  (       )


      ?  ?

----------


## supermag

1     2012

----------

> 1     2012


        1.5   2011      - 2 194,33  -  2012  -      !

        :





> ,     :
> 
>     -   ;
>     ;
>   ,          ;
>     ;
>            -  ;
>     -      
> 
>              ,   ,            (. )

----------

:



> (   10       ) -  ,   11500,     300,   1,5  - 40%      ( 1  2 ).        ,     16 (18 )      ()


  : ,     -         () -      .
 :yes:

----------


## Anasteyschen

!          .   .       ,   )) 3  , ,          ,          1,5 ?  -    ,    ,     ,     ?       ,  .   .    ,  !        ,  !   !
   ,        ?      .     ?       ?

----------

> !          .   .       ,   )) 3  , ,          ,          1,5 ?  -    ,    ,     ,     ?       ,  .   .    ,  !        ,  !   !
>    ,        ?      .     ?       ?


!
1)    :yes: 
2)  -     -     -     "  " -   -      -  -   -      ,    (   ?),     -   -     :Wink: 
3) -    ! ;0) -       .
4)         -    -      "  " -        . !        -     -     (         -    .   ).    -   1507.   (    ) -           :0(...

     -          -         -     (   )!
  -  2012       -  (..  )    2 !         100.000  - -  ""   -  -         -   ?

:        (     ) - -  2012    -             70    -   30 ,  1507     .

----------


## Anasteyschen

!       .           .        ?   ?  ,        ?      .    .  2009 .      !   .  2     2012   .           .     ,           ?        .      .

----------

> .        ?   ?


     " " -  ! :0)

    - http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D1%F...E_%E3%EE%E4%E0

      -     7  -     -          -  ,       7   -   10000!

   -        / -          (4611 -    ), +     -    -     () -     -  1,5     "" -          -     (      - 99%       ) -             -   ,  1,5  -   .

   -            ...   -    
1)      
2)  


  !       - -    (  -       -    )...

----------


## qwerta

!     .     ,    .   2011     .   ,  ,   .         ,            ?    ,        ?

----------

> !     .     ,    .   2011     .   ,  ,   .         ,            ?    ,        ?



!
  -    -     4611.
-  :
   ,        (    1507.), 2  - 2 .
   -   1  -    -    -    /   -     .
     ? -         -   .        -    .     2012  -     2    /!...     -      (   ) -   !

----------


## ..

! , ,   !
 ,  .    2010 .  2011 .  .   2  -     19.04.2011  05.09.2011,  ,     06.09.2011  21.09.2011.     27.06.2011.    29.06.2011,   . 
1- : 2-        ?  86 .  ...
2- :        ?     ,   ???
 ,     ,                  
 :Frown:

----------


## ..

?   ,  ,    ...   ?    .        ?

----------

> ! , ,   !
>  ,  .    2010 .  2011 .  .   2  -     19.04.2011  05.09.2011,  ,     06.09.2011  21.09.2011.     27.06.2011.    29.06.2011,   . 
> 1- : 2-        ?  86 .  ...
> 2- :        ?     ,   ???
>  ,     ,


      :0)...
- :

1)   !    ,    !
2)   -    -      -   (  ) -     .      -      -          (        -      ).           -  :0)...     /  ..

----------


## ..

> :0)...


!  :Smilie: 

   ?      ...   , ,    (.   ) 
, ,         .     ? 
     - ,          365...  ?

----------


## ..

:
"  -  ,                 , -    ,    ** ."
" ,                      4.5   ,           1-   ."
",                 , **       ,           ,        ,      ,     ."
   ,    . -         ???

----------

> ,    . -         ???


  :yes:

----------


## ..

4      ?

----------


## Keccu

! 
   ...  2010    ,   2011    ,  ,     (2     2   )   ,     ,         1,5   .   2012     .
   :             1,5?

----------

> 4      ?


     :
,                  (  - 4)

http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/for_enterp...28/17330.shtml  :yes: 

4  -   4

----------


## ..

4      ...    ,     ? 
     ,     ,   !

----------

> ! 
>    ...  2010    ,   2011    ,  ,     (2     2   )   ,     ,         1,5   .   2012     .
>    :             1,5?


  :0)

----------

4      ...    ,     ? 
     ,     ,   !

.
 -   -     -      ""...

----------

,   2011     ?    1507 ? 2   ,          ,

----------


## galulu74

> ,   2011     ?    1507 ? 2   ,          ,


,  .     ,    20 . ..  ))))

----------

> ,   2011     ?    1507 ? 2   ,          ,


 ,  2012   -  .




> ,  .     ,    20 . ..  ))))


      ?      20 ...

----------


## Fraxine

, ,    .

----------

> , ,    .


39311706020070000180 -     30  2010  -   ,   .

 :yes:

----------


## Dim_ru

,  , ...  - ,  ,        2008 ,     .   2008   .      (40%  )    1,5 , ..   2010 ..     2010,         , ,   ..                .   ,    ,     31  2009   1507        ,    2010    .           2009,   2010   .  -.
     :
"...,                 ,               4      ,      3  ,   ,   ,     ."
      3  ,          . ?

----------

> ,  , ...  - ,  ,        2008 ,     .   2008   .      (40%  )    1,5 , ..   2010 ..     2010,         , ,   ..                .   ,    ,     31  2009   1507        ,    2010    .           2009,   2010   .  -.
>      :
> "...,                 ,               4      ,      3  ,   ,   ,     ."
>       3  ,          . ?


    (    -  ),   ... 
 :yes: 

 1507. -              2009 !       !     -     -         -    ,   -   - ,   !

----------


## Dim_ru

,     .. ,      ,  , , ,     ,       ,  ,             ,  2009 ,       ,     ,    ,      -.  ,   -.             ,    .   ,        ,           ,      ,         , ..      ,     .         .  ,     ,  ,   ,  ,           ,    ,    ..    ?   , -       ,  ,    ,   ?

----------

- :
 ,   "       " -    : 63-673/2011,  -!    ,        -    -      " "    .    , ,    -       ,  .     (,  , " ")       !  :yes: 
..    ?

----------


## Dim_ru

, ..

----------

""   2012  - 1604,63

----------

!
   :
      2011 ,     .
 2012      (  )       2012 .        2012 ? 
       .

----------

> (  )


    -    ,   




> 


 ,    

             .

----------


## Wellia

> :
> ,                  (  - 4)
> 
> http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/for_enterp...28/17330.shtml 
> 
> 4  -   4


  ,         ,    ?  :Smilie:  ( 847-)

----------

.
   .
        2011    .     1507-00 28.12.2011.       (  ).
  , ,        30.12.2011    .     (      )    .              !
  !   ?
P.S       !

----------


## Keccu

> :0)


 ...    2012 )
         1,5 .       .       :Hmm: ...    :    ,          .    ,    ? :Speaking:

----------

,          .   ,            ?

----------

> , ..


 !





> ""   2012  - 1604,63


     -        :yes: 





> !
>    :
>       2011 ,     .
>  2012      (  )       2012 .        2012 ?
>        .


      ,  -:
    ""     2012  2013   ,     2    2     ( ,   ..)...

----------

> ,         ,    ? ( 847-)



 :Smilie:       !






> 2011    .     1507-00 28.12.2011.       (  ).
>   , ,        30.12.2011    .     (      )   .              !
>   !  ?
> P.S       !



      !   ,     ?        -    -    !

       -               2012  (  - )!            ,        ?...

----------

> :
> 
>   :0)
>  ...    2012 )
>          1,5 .       .      ...    :    ,          .    ,    ?


  :Smilie: 
 -       .. -         ,       !!!
     "    " (   -   1,5 ) -      (       -   2 ) -      ,           (          !!!)!

   -  ""    2013    1600. (     ?).

----------

[QUOTE= 
      !   ,     ?        -    -    !

       -               2012  (  - )!            ,        ?...[/QUOTE]
  !
      .           ,      ,                  .       "     ".                      !
               .      2012 .

----------

> .           ,      ,                  .       "     ".                      !
>                .      2012 .


    ,   !
      ,      !       ,  ()  ,  :
1)    ,   ?
2)     -       -       (      ???)!
    -         "" -          ( ),   (    ),        (     -   -       -        !),      -     (    -         !) -        -      !  :yes:

----------


## -X

2011,   . 30    2011 -    26  2011.      (~20.),     ,                  ? ,      ?

----------

> 2011,   . 30    2011 -    26  2011.      (~20.),     ,                  ? ,      ?


     ,       :Frown: ...   ?

----------

-   :
    31  2011  (         31    ?),      10  -      ,   "    "    2012 !      !

     -      - -        (     - , ,    )?...

----------

6%,   3 .      ,    .              ?    .

----------

> 6%,   3 .      ,    .              ?    .


 !
1)      ,      2013(!) .
2)  : " "    ,   (),   1,5  -     (     ,      -  !)!... ..    ,     20 ..

P.S.     (    ) -            -     1,5 !  :yes:

----------

.      .       ? 

      ,     ?

----------

> .      .       ?
> 
>       ,     ?



 -       , -  .

      :

:              1,5     .         ?

:                    . 167     ,         .           ,       ,          .



  ..

----------


## Keccu

> :                    . 167     ,         .           ,       ,          .


  !.. :yes:         ...     -     )))

----------


## Keccu

> . 167


...     )

----------

..      .

    ,     .  .

            . 

           ?

----------

> ...     )


     :0)...  :Smilie:

----------

> ..      .
> 
>     ,     .  .
> 
>             .
> 
>            ?


      ( ).
  -   ,  !
     -        ().
   .
        :
1)    11 ..
2)   (  /          )     4500,     11..
3)       16 (18)    750.
4)       1,5      2200 (       )
5)   -     (    -     30 ,   35..  45..).
 !

       (  3 ./ +   .  . 500.), +    (. 20 000.)-        :Frown: 
          "  " -         (    "").

----------

> !
> 1)      ,      2013(!) .
> 2)  : " "    ,   (),   1,5  -     (     ,      -  !)!... ..    ,     20 ..


      20., .           . ,       ,                 ,         2012.

----------

> 20., .           . ,       ,                 ,         2012.


  !       !...  :yes:

----------

!
      ,    (),           3  -   ,   !
           -         (      ?  ?       ?)...  :Wink:

----------

> 20., .           . ,       ,                 ,         2012.


 ,  ,      (  .) .

----------

> :
> 
>       20., .           . ,       ,                 ,         2012.
>  ,  ,      (  .) .


      -         1,5 ...

----------

> . 
> 
>            ?


       ,   -   .  ,        .   +   1,5  +     1,5  3  ().     .

----------


## Fristyle

> ,   -   .  ,        .   +   1,5  +     1,5  3  ().     .


  ?  ,  ...
  .     2011.       ,   .     6200.   ,      2011   (1507 )    : , ,,,. 
  ,       ....,  ?

----------


## Fristyle

, ,     ...           ,           1,5 . ,    ,   1,5 ,     , ? 

,     . ))))))

----------


## _31

> ?  ,  ...
>   .     2011.       ,   .     6200.   ,      2011   (1507 )    : , ,,,. 
>   ,       ....,  ?


   ,    6200(((     2012 ,  ,      2011   1604  (!!!)

----------


## _31

> , ,     ...           ,           1,5 . ,    ,   1,5 ,     , ? 
> 
> ,     . ))))))


    ?    6200?  ?      ...

----------


## Fristyle

> ?    6200?  ?      ...


,   ,  .    -. ,     ,      .          ???

----------

!   - ... ,. -, 9 -  , .       x0,29%x12-    2013.       ,    ,    ?      ?       ?     ?

----------

.            ,        .

----------


## 1

,       ,    .. - 1 .
,     1,5     .

,   ,      ???

    .            .        .       .        ?
   -   ?

----------


## nedlle

! ,    ,    ( ),    ,           (,   ,     1,5 )?

----------

*1*




> ,     1,5     .


    .        ?      ?
  .          ,     .

----------

> (,   ,     1,5 )

----------


## 983

,    ., . :
 ,  ,    2011.  11         (         ).     2012.      ,    .     ,  .             ?    2011      ,  5600,        ?   ,          ? (       ?)       ?         ?     ,         ?     . ,      ,    ..

----------

-,   ,   .
              .
       . ..       2012 ,       2012 ,        .     2013     2012 ,   .
         .

----------


## 983

2013 .   2012         ?           ? 
    ,  .   ,         ? (       ?) !

----------

2012       -  1600 .  4611*24/730*140=21223,23 .  ,        4611.    ,

----------

!  !       2010   .       ,     ,  ,  ,     ,  /    /. 
  2011   .   2 .     2012 .
     -                ,                  1,5 ?  !

----------

> -                ,                  1,5 ?


 !
    ,     -         !
    -   :





> (   10       ) -  ,   11500,     300,   1,5  - 40%      ( 1  2 ).        ,     16 (18 )      ()
> 
>        -       ! -    ,       .  ,    -         ( ) -         1,5,  .
> 
>  ""            :
> 
> 1)       12  2005 . N 182- - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=54298
> 2)      26  2005 . N 582 (http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=55809) -   ,      :      13  2011 . N 570          26  2005 . N 582 - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...W;n=116851#p11
> 3)       8  2006 . N -09-26/8457       - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=68938
> ...

----------

:
 (+)   ,     ?
    ,   ,          ? 
 ,        ? 
        (, ,      )?

 ((

, , -     ?
     ,  ,    -  ,   .

 ( ,  -)..xls



> "", 2010, N 12
> 
> 
> 
>                  .          ,        .         ,        .     ,            .
> 
> ,  "",                           .    . 2 . 1 . 5  . 5 . 14    24.07.2009 N 212- ( -  N 212-).
>           . 4.5    29.12.2006 N 255- "            " ( -  N 255-).
> ,   1  2010 .  ,       ,       31.12.2002 N 190- "       ,       ,    ,     ".  ,      2009 .,   .      2010 .,   2009-           ,    1507 .              .
> ...

----------

> ( ,  -)..xls


 !
   ""    - !
  -      -   ?    ?

    "" -     !

----------

,    ,      



> ,    ,      ,          . ,    .       .  :     ,    .
> 
> :     ..      2011 .   2010       ,      2007 .        2004 .  , 2009    ,  2010-  .
> 
>            ,  .  2005  2006 .     ,    2010      2006-.  ,       .
> 
> ,       .               .


http://ipipip.ru/kz/posobie-1-5.php
** , ,     -
  :,         .
     -




> -   
> 
>                ,                 ,      07.12.2009 N 959.
> 
> .              .
> 
>                  :
> - ;
> -         ( );
> ...

----------

> , ,     -


     -    ,         ...  :Frown:

----------

? ...
 -

----------

> ? ...


  :yes: 

     !  !   !

----------

,, ,  :   /....   ?

----------

> ,, ,  :   /....   ?


       :0)
   ,   - ,,  (  ),  ..        (     - ) -      !

  :
 :
   "    "     (      ) -     " !    !  " -           !

    24000 .. (   - 12,000  + 12,000 ) -    ,    12,000 . (     ,     - - )         ()!

P.S.    -     ,     (   "")...

----------

... 13

----------


## Aerlis

.     ,       .    ,   ,  ,      2008-2009 ,   .    . ..      2011    1600 .   ().      19-20 .      .    ,    6 .   -     .     20 .  ?      2013     2012.    2012 -  ? ,  :Smilie: ,     ,    ,    :Frown:

----------


## Aerlis

-   .  -   (  ) ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .     ,       .    ,   ,  ,      2008-2009 ,   .    . ..      2011    1600 .   ().      19-20 .      .    ,    6 .   -     .     20 .  ?      2013     2012.    2012 -  ? , ,     ,    ,


   -    ,     19-20 ..       (2012) -      (2013),     (2011)   ,   ""   (2012)  !       (  )...





> -   .  -   (  ) ?


  :Smilie:   :Wow:   :Wink:

----------

> 2013     2012.    2012 -  ?


   ,      -

----------

> ,      -


,  -     1,5  ,      :Smilie: ))

----------

,      (2),  ( )    (   ,  - )-        (     )?

----------

> ,      (2),  ( )    (   ,  - )-        (     )?


  :Smilie: 
    :
    ?
   (  )?
             ?

P.S.   -   ?

----------

> ,      (2),  ( )    (   ,  - )-        (     )?


  :Smilie: 
    :
    ?
   (  )?
             ?

P.S.   -   ?

----------

-    ?

----------

. 
 ,    .  ?
,  - ,     . , ,       -    ,  -.

----------

> .
>  ,    .  ?
> ,  - ,     . , ,       -    ,  -.


  -       :Smilie:         !

   ,   . :
  -    -       "      .  1,5 ",      1,5  -(  ).     -   , 2  ( 2     1  !)...
      " "  ( 1,5 /  3-)!  :Smilie:   -   (       2- )...

----------

! (  1,5  ,  ,   1,5  ) -   !

      -          !

----------

> (  1,5  ,  ,   1,5  )


 
         ,

----------

,     .
  2008    .   2009    (, , 6%),  ,     .      ,  2013  .        ? ?

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .
>   2008    .   2009    (, , 6%),  ,     .      ,  2013  .        ? ?


      1  ,        -   2   :Smilie: 

P.S.       (           ):     2463    ...

----------

, !
   2011     . ,  .   05.01.    .           ,             4611.00   6 .    ,    .... 
1)     ,    ...    ?
2)         1,5 ,         ,  ? (       .)

----------

> , !
>    2011     . ,  .   05.01.    .           ,             4611.00   6 .    ,    ....
> 1)     ,    ...    ?
> 2)         1,5 ,         ,  ? (       .)


 -     :Smilie:  ,      :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  :Drug:  :Hmm:  :EEK!:  :OnFire:       ???    ,     !!!
      ,   -  ,     !    ???

1)      /  (     ,   -     ,     )!    -    ,        !!!       !   ( /),    ! ()  !  :yes: 

2)            ...        ??? ?      ,        1,5  -               : -"            "

     ,     !

          -   ""     (    -  ) -     -       !
    !   ?

----------

> 1  ,        -   2  
> 
> P.S.       (           ):     2463    ...


.   ,                  ?  ?
          ?

----------

> ( /),    !


       /?   ,   ,    ; ,     -  " /",      6%.

----------

> -     ,             ???    ,     !!!
>       ,   -  ,     !    ???
> 
> 1)      /  (     ,   -     ,     )!    -    ,        !!!       !   ( /),    ! ()  ! 
> 
> 2)            ...        ??? ?      ,        1,5  -               : -"            "
> 
>      ,     !
> 
> ...


!     4  ( :   156  28.02.11)?    ,    ,    .      ?

----------

> .   ,                  ?  ?
>           ?


           ,         ()...
        -     !

   .  -         ( ,  ),

----------

> /?   ,   ,    ; ,     -  " /",      6%.


 - /   /  ,      -  !      !     !






> !     4  ( :   156  28.02.11)?    ,    ,    .      ?


  !
  :
 4- 
    :
http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/for_enterp...28/17330.shtml

   ...


 :

        ...
 !

----------

,  ,   ,          ,      ))).

----------

> ,  ,   ,          ,      ))).


     ,    /  :Smilie:      -        :Smilie:         -

----------


## 2012

,        .   .
  , 3  .

, :

1.     2012.    ? (       2012,  ).             (140) -  21.    . 

2.    -        ? (      ?)

      ?

. ,        .

----------

> 1.     2012.    ? (       2012,  ).             (140) -  21.    .
> 
> 2.    -        ? (      ?)
> 
>       ?
> 
> . ,        .



1)      ,    ""...
2)      !    ,     -      ,         ,   - -,    !

        ,     ,      ,        !  :Wow: 

     :
   2010        -    2 , ,     !             :Smilie:      2011     -    2- ,       (        )...  ,     ,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## 2012

2013  -  (  70   )?
   ,  ?

----------

> 2013  -  (  70   )?
>    ,  ?


   ,      :Smilie:    !
     ,     2013 ,     2012 !
     -  ,         ,  ..

----------


## elisaveta

!  , !
1 .   .  11 .   4         /.        ?        .
2 .                     ,          , .          3       !           1.5 !
3 .               ,       ?

----------

*elisaveta*, 1)         -  ,     4 -,       ,          .
2)      ,          1,5     ..     .                (    .)
3)   .     .  ,     "  "     , ..

----------

!     2011 ,       ( 30 ),   ,            ,     ....   .    , 9 ,    -       2   ,    ,         ?    ,       ?)))     ?   ,      ....      ?)))

----------

-      ,  ,     ...

----------

> 2   ,    ,         ?    ,       ?)))


    -        
      ,

----------


## Iriska23

,     :   ,     2014.        ( 2012),      .  2013-14     2 ...    :        , , - 2013-14,      ?       ,   ..     1 . 2014.?  ?       .    ,     ? ,  ...

----------


## Iriska23

,   -     "   " ( . ),      ?     () ?

----------

.             .                ,  ...

----------

!
     ,               2009.
           2008 ,
   , .
  2009    ,

( 19.06.09    29.01.2010 .)                                                                                                                            

             ,   
 ,      ,    
.S    .

----------

?         ?
  ,     ,       ?   ?  ?

----------

, , ,   (  )
        ,.   
         ,       2000.

----------

> , , ,   (  )
>         ,.   
>          ,       2000.


       ?
1)         "",   ,        
2)    ,       ( 1,5 )
3)          ,  -    

    !       ?   ?
    (  ,      -                    1,5 (3) !)...

      -   (     " " -     ,  -        )?

----------

:
  29  "" :
     (    ) -        (  31,12,2011,    11  2012) -      31,12,2011 (       -     :      31   )...    - 2  !          ,   ,   /      ...              4 -!
     ?   ?
     ,    ,      ?
??

----------

8 000 .
     ,   
     ,  
    ,   , 
  ,        ,

      ,     


   ,   ,         

      ,(  ),    
    :
 1)     
 2)      
 3)       ...  ()

----------

-!    8,000.    1,5     8,000 .!        !
    !
      1,5 ?
   -  ""   !      ,    !

    ?
- :
   ,  :
1)   ( ?)
2)    
3)       (    ?   ?      -   -      !)

 :
      +    ,     ... +     (     -     )...

   ...
   ,      - -     ...      ...    ,        ,    !
    ,   ...

----------

.  . 
1.       1.2.
2.    ,  
3.       
     ,  ,   )

 ,   ,   ,      ,    ?
      (.   )
      :
         .                          : (  )    , , .
.S   c  ?

----------

,      ,       ,     (       -      !),   ,          ...

1)         1,5  -         -      "  " -           ..
2)      !  !
3)          ?   (      ) -                  - (   ) -  -             (1,5 ?)...   ,     , !
      ,  ,    ,      ...    (  ),     (  ),     -    ,       (  ,     !)!...

     1%,    ! -   ""  ,     !
         -         ...         ,    ( !!!),   ,     /    (    ,              ,    ,      )!   ""     ,       ?       ,    ,     ,  ..?

----------

, !
   ,  ,    
 ,   ,
         ,

----------


## melochevka

!

 .

        (, ). 2011  . 
    .
             .
 :               ,       ? 
   (   :Smilie: )              ?   ? 

    !

----------


## KattiK

!  :
 ,         2011,     1507 .       26.03.2012  12.08.2012.     ?     , ...     :Embarrassment: ,        ,   -    ....

----------

(, ). 2011  .
    .
             .
 :               ,       ?
   (  )              ?   ? 

 (   ) -    ,   !         /  ..  ,       ...
        ( ..    -   ""      )...
   -     ,  -    ,  ...     (   )...

----------

> ,        2011,     1507 .       26.03.2012  12.08.2012.     ?     , ...    ,        ,   -    ....


  :Smilie:                ,  ..   -   .  -        (4611?),    ()     ,            :Smilie:  4611()/31(  )=148,74*5(31-26)= 747,3.   2012, 4611    ,    ...

----------


## melochevka

> (, ). 2011  .
>     .
>              .
>  :               ,       ?
>    (  )              ?   ? 
> 
>  (   ) -    ,   !         /  ..  ,       ...
>         ( ..    -   ""      )...
>    -     ,  -    ,  ...     (   )...


!         ? ?      ?         ? 
           .               . 
     ?   "  "   ?? :Big Grin:    ?

----------

!       -        ,       "" ,      .
     ( ),     ,        !    ,         (    ,     )...     ..    ,    .
   "  " -      ,           (       )...     :    ! ..  2012 ,   : 2010  2011,    !..   2 : 1 -        ,                ! 2 -    -    !

----------


## melochevka

> !       -        ,       "" ,      .
>      ( ),     ,        !    ,         (    ,     )...     ..    ,    .
>    "  " -      ,           (       )...     :    ! ..  2012 ,   : 2010  2011,    !..   2 : 1 -        ,                ! 2 -    -    !


!!!     !!     .        15-18.     20.       )))   )))

----------

> !!!     !!     .        15-18.     20.       )))   )))


        18..    "" 20.000.   !              !   2  !(    )!    -  !     - -     :Redface:   -   - ,  !    -    ,  (    ?) -      1  -        ( 5000.    )

----------


## melochevka

> 18..    "" 20.000.   !              !   2  !(    )!    -  !     - -      -   - ,  !    -    ,  (    ?) -      1  -        ( 5000.    )


!!!              .   ,  20000    ,     ,        :Smilie: )  

 :Type: 

    !!!!

----------


## Sassha

!  , )
      2012   ,    ,   -    ,   ( ) -    .            .        : 
-    ;
-    ,    ,   ;
-          ,          
 , ?          ,      ,   ?  
       ()            ,     ?
  :           ( ,  ),     -   - ?

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

2012   , 

  -       (         2012 )  :yes: 

    -   ""     ""  :Smilie: 
     ?   -          ,   ,           (     ,       )...

       : 
-    ;
-    ,    ,   ;
-          ,          
 , ?          ,      ,   ?  

  ?!      !    -   !   !     ,      -     ,     !
       ,      ,   !
  :   1,5  -       !                 1,5 , -        ,           1,5 (    3 ) -     ,     !

       ()            ,     ?
  :           ( ,  ),     -   - ?

    ,  ,       !   (  ?!),      ,   ,   ,   ,      ,        ,  !

----------


## Sassha

> -       (         2012 )


 ,   :Smilie: 




> ""     ""


    , ..            :Embarrassment: 




> ?   -


     ,     :yes: 




> ?!      !    -   !   !     ,      -     ,     !
>        ,      ,   !


        : 
-    ;
-    ,    ,   ;
-   . ,          ;
-    ,        
-   ,    -     ?      ? :Embarrassment: 

      -  , !!

----------

> :
> -    ;
> -    ,    ,   ;
> -   . ,          ;
> -    ,        
> -   ,    -     ?      ?


1)   ,     (        )
2) 
3)           1,5 !
4)         
5)   ,    -           ,     !

        ,  ...   !
 :Smilie: 
   -           - -        !

----------


## Sassha

> 1)   ,     (        )
> 2) 
> 3)           1,5 !
> 4)         
> 5)   ,    -           ,     !
> 
>         ,  ...   !
> 
>    -           - -        !


 !  !
 :Redface:

----------

:Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## elisaveta

, !     .     -       .
   -  .    2012.       ( ) -  -  .    -             . 
    ?      ?

----------


## Ҹ

!        .       2012 ,   ,     ,   ,             .                    ???

----------

> -  .    2012.       ( ) -  -  .    -             . 
>     ?      ?


  ,     ,        !      :Wink: 





> 2012 ,   ,     ,   ,             .                    ???


  ?
    ,  ,    (),     (       ),               !       !     ,      !

----------


## Sweetlane

!  .     ,      , ..       0,4%,

----------

, ,                      ?    ,   5 , ,     2013.     2012    -?

----------

> 


 ,  ?

                     ?


            (      ,    )   .         "",         (      )...       ( )..

----------


## Fristyle

.   .  1.10.2007  03.08.2011    .         24.07.2009 ,  02.09.2009. .     .   2011.

   3.08.2011.    .       .  ,      2011 .     17.01.12)))    .

 24 .    ?

1.       ,    1,5  .

2.        1,5 ,    ,    ( ).   ,  .   -     , ?

3.          (140 ),  2    .     ,           .     .   2007  8000 ,   2008  18000
       ,       .       .    .     .    .
        .

----------

!
1-)   /    -      ,        !
1)         1,5  - !   ...
2)  (     - ,    (),        ( ..    ?)  1,5 ,      ""?
3)        1,5 ,       -       !     ,     !

 :Smilie:

----------


## Fristyle

> !
> 1-)   /    -      ,        !


         )))      ,       , ? 

,     : 


1)  .   
2)     ,      1,5 .    )       ,    ,  .

----------

> )))      ,       , ? 
> 
> ,     : 
> 
> 
> 1)  .   
> 2)     ,      1,5 .    )       ,    ,  .


 ,       !    !

1)  (   -   )    18 
2)       ( -   ,   ) -           ,     1,5 ...       ,      ,      -                  !

----------


## Fristyle

,     ,  ,      ,    ,   . ?  
       1,5  ,   1,5      ?         ? 

   )))

----------

> ,  ,      ,    ,   . ?


  ,     (    ,    ),     !      !   -      (   70    + 70   )...        1,5 .   )




> 1,5  ,   1,5      ?        ?


  1,5       :yes:        ,   (      -     ,       :       (  ),        ,    -         -   )...
              .     ,      .    -     (  ),     (    . 1500.).

----------


## Fristyle

30       ...      1,5   ,   .  ....   ,     .     ,    ,       .     ,             1,5 .     .... ?  70      . ,      .

----------

, ! ,  8 .      ,          1,5    4600  (  -   ).   ,          2326,   ,   ,            .  ,         ?     ( )

----------

> 30       ...      1,5   ,   .  ....   ,     .     ,    ,       .     ,             1,5 .     .... ?  70      . ,      .


           ! -    -!             ,        1,5   (   ..   '        ).     .   ,  .    (            )!       .       '   
 '   .

----------

> ! ,  8 .      ,          1,5    4600  (  -   ).   ,          2326,   ,   ,            .  ,         ?     ( )


      ,      1.5       ,        2300(  ) -   ,          .  4000      2 ...

----------

** ,  ,   !

----------


## Evil_Linn

! 
, !!
    2012 . 
2010,2011   (.    )
  3  ,     . 
   /     .  . 
   ?  2012    ,      2010,2011   . 
  .
   ?      ?  :Frown:

----------


## Fristyle

** , !

----------


## Ҹ

?
    ,  ,    (),     (       ),               !       !     ,      ![/QUOTE]

   ,  ,    6%,   5,1%.     ,   .           ,   .

----------


## Vasilyok

, , , 
   2011 ,   4 ,         ?          2013 .       ,     ,       2012   ?  
 -      1,5           ,    ,   ,    (  ,   ),     ?

! :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,    6%,   5,1%.     ,   .           ,   .


           1,5 (    3 ),     !






> 2011 ,   4 ,         ?          2013 .


  :Smilie:     ,    !




> ,     ,       2012   ?


   ,    -    !





> -      1,5           ,    ,   ,    (  ,   ),     ?


 - ,  -    -  :yes:             (      -           -      ),              ( 1,5 ,   ) :Wink:

----------


## Vasilyok

** ,    :Smilie:  :yes: 
..      ,      2012 ?   ,     1604,62    . 

      ,           1, 5 .
 :Smilie:

----------

> ..      ,      2012 ?   ,     1604,62    .


  ,    :Smilie:    ...          ...      ...




> ,           1, 5 .


        !

----------

:
    (   10       ) -  ,   11500,     300,   1,5  - 40%      ( 1  2 ).        ,     16 (18 )      ()

           -       ! -    ,       .  ,    -         ( ) -         1,5,  .

     ""            :

    1)       12  2005 . N 182- - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=54298
    2)      26  2005 . N 582 (http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=55809) -   ,      :      13  2011 . N 570          26  2005 . N 582 - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...W;n=116851#p11
    3)       8  2006 . N -09-26/8457       - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=68938
    4)   :     
        22  2011 . N 19-5/10/2-2767 http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...e=LAW;n=114131
    5)        11  2012 .   N 65-20889/2011 http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...F3A97820F8D588 ()
    6) -   . 3      11.04.2006  107 http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=59785

         : http://www.klerk.ru/cons/skobeleva/225261.

         :
         ,   :
    1)  -     (    / ,    /).
    )       (          ).
    )      -      .
    2)            .

    P.S.     -            1,5 ,      3  -            1,5  -         3 ! 

,      ,            1,5 !



 11  2012 .   N 65-20889/2011

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...F3A97820F8D588
    20.00  24.00   !

----------


## Vasilyok

** ,    :yes:  :Smilie: ,  . ,    . 
   1, 5 -    ,     3 .   ,    )))

----------

> 1, 5 -    ,     3 .


, , ...     1,5 ,    3,     3 !        2 ,     (   ),    - "  "...

----------

> ,    .


  ,    !  :Frown: 




> ,   ,  .


 :Redface:

----------

""              3 ,  !!!!

       29  2010 .  326-
 10.  
2)     ( ,    , ,  );

5)  :
)     ,  (..       )         ;

..    ,     (             3 !!!),     ,   :

)       (     !!!)      "" - ""   ,        (    )      .

:
 11. 
2.    ,    5  10   ,       ,         ,  ,    .            .

..      ,     "" -     !

        ",    ,       "  :
    :
5)  :
)         18 ;
)  ,    -,  I , ,   80 ;
             ,     ,  -:
)       ; 
    ...

       ,         (             3 ),      (3 ),   !         3 ( ),     ,     ,    (   50. -     ,          ,      3 )...             1,5 ,     3,         !

        (..       -   ,     !):     "        "
  :
    ,          ;

..      (  !    !)      ,  3 ...

----------

, ,  -     - http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_habar/pr_releases/48232.html



    11  2012

 ,    , , ,    -               .

      ,    -           .              1,5 ,       ,       ,           .

,       :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Frown:

----------

!
, ,        ,          2013   31.12.2011,           1,5 .

----------

> !
> , ,        ,          2013   31.12.2011,           1,5 .


 !
       (  ,     -         1  2013 ) -    18000  24000,         
  :
       1  2012  2326 ,  ,   ..  4651,99 

      -     2011  2013,    2012,  2013  :Smilie:

----------

.
  :
4611 .  24 /730 . = 151,59 .
 :
151,59 .  140 .=21222,60

----------


## hornito

! ,  -     2011 .   25000  2010  2011  ( ).     ,  7000   ,  .    2 ,      2010, 2011    (  )     ,    .
   ,     ,          . !

----------

> ,     ,          . !


      +   +    +   ...   -       ...         ...

----------

,            ,      31 . 2011,        10  2012.

         :
 :   
.    1  12.07.2012  
 .  12-08/04/1094  22.03.2012
:         


                   12-08/04/1094  22.03.2012    28  .  (   ),  :
    13.07.2010               ,      7728039000.      30.12.2010  31.12.2011 (  31.12.2011     10.01.2012)        ,     !
   ,              02.10.2009   790,     :
 ,        ,            31   ,          1   .
             2011 ,       !
     :
     2  2009 . N 790 "     ,                 "
 :
3.          ,      3  4.5   "            ".
4.      ,    3  ,  ,      31                          .
6.             ,        ,   ,     .
7.              ,   3  ,  31   ,                    1   .
           20   .                         ,        -     .

:
1)	      31  (   ),   30        
2)	      31  (   ),       /   (10.01.2012),      
3)	       ,    ,        20  2012 ,    ,     22.03.2012, ..           ,      

    ,                ( ),   ,     ,           1507.    31.12.2011 .  2012  .

 ,   :
1)	     
2)	    31.12.2011     2011 
3)	      

    . (,   -     )!      ! 3 ,     !         :yes:

----------

> .
>   :
> 4611 .  24 /730 . = 151,59 .
>  :
> 151,59 .  140 .=21222,60


 ,       4611.,      :
  ,         /      x  ,       .
..  :
15    (16 )+ (30 ), (31 ), (31 ), (30 ) +  (2 ) =  140 ...
: 4   * 4611 = 18444 + 2459,2 ( 16  ) + 297,48 (2  ) = 21268.,       21222,60...

----------

: 21200,68  :Redface:

----------


## panech

! 
  /         ,   ?
       ?
..     30  ,        30 . .
       ,     .
!

----------

> /         ,   ?


             ...    ...            ,  ,     -        (      :Hmm:  :Confused: )...

----------

""    :
 1  2012 12:53 :             ? .
28  2012 16:00  ..

                  .               .

----------


## .

> .


   .        .         .
   .      



> ""              3 ,  !!!!


  ,    :Smilie:    -    .   2005

----------

> 2005


    1,5 !         3 ? :Wow: 
      ! :Redface: 

      12  2005 . N 182-
1.    1-3  28   "      " (   29  2002 )       17,    2, 3, 10  11   "     "                             ,         *           .*

----------


## .

> 1,5 !


,  .          .        .
     2564    .   ,   -    . -       212-.
  326-    ,    .     ,       .
                  .    ,   ,      .  . 
:   ,      ,   .     ,          .      . 
     3  ,      ,   . , ,    ,     ,     .

----------

> 2564    .   ,   -    . -       212-.


      :

         ,                19, 34, 37, 38  39   .   ,    -        ,                 ,      ,                 ,         ,    ,    -,                              -    3 ,       ?





> ,   ,      .  .


                   ,     ""...




> 3  ,      ,   . , ,    ,     ,     .


     ...            3 ...       ...    ""   ...

----------


## .

** ,     ,     .          1,5      ,   ,    .   
    3-   .     1,5  3-     .         ,    !    .          .     ,    .     ,       .      ,         ,        .    .




> ,     ""..


     ,     . 




> 3 .


     ,   -    ?       .    ,    .
   ,      .    ?   -    ?      ,   .     ,      .   160 .    ""

----------

> ,    !    .          .     ,    .     ,       .      ,         ,        .    .


      ,    ...




> ,     .


  :
                                       ,             . 

     ?




> ,   -    ?       .    ,    .


    ,      ( 3 ),            1,5   ...

----------


## .

** ,  ,      .       -




> 1,5   ...


     ,  .        .       ,

----------

> ,  .


  :Smilie:          ""     ...      , -     2010        212 ...




> ,


    ,   -  3  " ",    1,5.      ,       ...  ,    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ""     .


     ,      ,         .      .        ,           .    ,   ,     ?

----------

> ,   ,     ?


   ,     ,   ,  ,    ...

  :



> 22  2011 . N 19-5/10/2-2767


    ,     :




> 8  2006 . N -09-26/8457


        ,               .

----------


## .

> ,   ,


            212-.     - .          .   19-5/10/2-2767      ,               .      .   ,          :Wink:  




> .


      ,  ,        ?          !         .        ,      ,        .         .

----------


## Lyk

.
 ...   ...  .
   ""(-),   2011,      ,   (   ),   ,       ,    . 
    "" .      ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lyk

..  ..     ,  ..                 ? :Frown:

----------

> 212-.


   ,      :
    ,           (     "  "),      ...          (       )...
    ,       :Smilie: 





> 19-5/10/2-2767      ,               .      .


    -     ,  ,   ,    ,   ...      " "  ...




> ,        ?


 :
      3 .

      ?    !

----------

!



> .


  :Smilie: 



> ""(-),


          (     ,        !!!)...




> (   ),


   ! :Wink: 




> ,    .


  :
      ,      1,5 ,   18,   ,  ..  ,      .
      ,     -  ,       21000.(   ).            ..  .




> ..  ..     ,  ..                 ?


         ,       ,      1500  ...       ( ),          ( ).      ...      ,       1500  ,    21000.  -      ..(   -     )

----------


## .

> (     "  "),      ...


 ,          167-,       212-. ..     .




> ?    !


       .

----------

> ,          167-,       212-. ..     .


  ,      -     ...         ,        (   )...




> .


   ?  :Frown:  
  ,     ?    ?      ?

----------


## .

** ,     ?   1,5   3           .  ,      ?    ,    -?    ,   .             3- ,         -   .            .      



> ,     ,      ,                    , ,      .              ,    ,        .

----------

> ,     ?   1,5   3           .  ,      ?    ,    -?    ,   .             3- ,         -   .            .      
> ,     ,      ,                    , ,      .              ,    ,        .


  ,     ,      ?       !
 -       ...
           . -    ,    ???

,    -    -! ,  ?           ,     ,  ,    -        1,5  3 ...     ?      ?    !

----------


## onwaist

, ,  . .      2012 ,  17   .  2010   , .   17  .            
,    1,5 . ,      ?    .

----------

> 2010   , .


       1507.   ?  ,     ...       (),     ,       1,5 .         ,   :  (, ),       ,         ,   (   ),          ,     ,           (   ),     ,  ,    -  ...     18       (     ?)

----------


## onwaist

-.        2010 .  2012     :   2598/ ,   779.40/ ,    402.69/ ,    259.80/ .  2012    :    2766.60,   829.98,    705.51, ,  . , ?  -? ,,

----------

, :
  ,   , .. !              ().    ,       ,        ...         ...

----------


## onwaist

, -  ? ,   ?  ,    ,      ,           ,     .   17    1,5     1    - ?  ?        ,                ,   1  ?   ?

----------


## .

*onwaist*,            1,5   
       ?  :Frown:  
,         .

----------


## Mango-girl

,  ! , ,   ! )

      ,      .     ,     .    ,  .          .     -.         (    ,    -      ,       ).            3 ,   . ?      ""     ,   ,        .  -        ,   2.       -    ,   ...         (    ).   ,        1  .   ,            ,     ?  , ,       .       ,      ?      6 ,     - , ? ,  .
       :                      ?
             ,     3     ,    ?
         ,     ?
          (      ,  ).          ?   ?
        ?       ?  - 52.2, 52,3, 55.1, 55,3

             !!!

----------

> 3 ,   . ?


 :yes: 





> -        ,   2.


      ?        .




> (    ).


         (  :  ""   ,  ,    ),     -           ...




> ,            ,     ?


     (   ),     21000 (  -    ),    1,5  (  ) -     ...
     -      ,         ().




> ,      ?


            ,   ""  ,   ...




> 6 ,     - , ? ,  .


   1,5     .   6      ,  -         (        ).





> ?


   .





> ,     3     ,    ?


...   2011 - 2012 ,           ?        ,        2 ,      .
     ...        (    1,5),    ,  ,  -         "" 3 .     ,     ...





> ,     ?


         2011  2012 ...  90-     ,   2000-   ""  ""  ""  (      ,    ,  ..).





> ?   ?


   ,     .




> ?  - 52.2, 52,3, 55.1, 55,3


   ,    ?    ,     .        ,      -      "",  2013     ,

----------


## Mango-girl

,    !   ,    ,    .  ,    ,    ! )
-    ,  -   ..

1. 



> Mango-girl  
>  -        ,   2.
>       ?        .


,        ,      21-  .       ..

2.    :   ,   ,     -,  ,   - 20 ..         (   -?).     ,      100 ..     6 . 
            ?
,   2011 .       3  ( , .. ,     -    ).   2012 .   . .   , .. 
 ,  ? 
%      ,  8 ,  .  5600 ( ),        50 ..    .      2  ?  ?       3700 .

3.  



> Mango-girl  
>       ?  - 52.2, 52,3, 55.1, 55,3
>    ,    ?    ,     .        ,      -      "",  2013     ,


,   ??!  :Wink: ))

4.  



> Mango-girl  
>          ?   ?
>    ,     .


 ,    ,  ..         ?..     ,       ?

   ! !!!

----------

> ,    ,    .


  :Smilie:       ,       !!





> ,    ,    ! )


     )





> :   ,   ,     -,  ,   - 20 ..         (   -?).     ,      100 ..     6 .


  ?    :
   :
  =        (2011. 0.?) +        (     . 135  .. 90.000. ) : 730 =123.

      =    (123)         (140) = 17220.,       21000.   .
     36( )+ 13  = 49%  ... ..  4        20.000.,       40.000 .   ,      5000 (   1600.    2013   ).

    .   ,     1,5 ,        ,    (    ,        2013  -        ,       -             )...


        1136  99 .



> %      ,  8 ,  .  5600 ( ),        50 ..    .      2  ?  ?       3700 .


5  ,     ...          1 (  ?),  2011  2012 ?           ...

         ,    !



> ,   ??! ))





> ,    ,  ..         ?..     ,       ?


  .      ,   ...

----------


## .

*Mango-girl*,            :Frown:           .


** ,               :Frown:    - ?

----------


## Mango-girl

!  :Smilie:

----------

> 


...      ?

      ...

----------

> 


             ,      ...   ( Shushlev) 25    12 .
  ,       ...

----------


## 888

!
 ,       .
     6%  2005 .    .
     .   .
    2008    ,    *- *,    ,
    .
   .
         (     ) ,      .
 ,          )))
     ,    2013 .
             ..,      ,       ?
-   -    .
           , .. 4  ?
 ,        1.5   ,      ,  -   ?
(,   ,  -    )

----------


## Zuek

.
   2012 .
    2011  (   ).
   2010   2011    . ..  .
       .
   1,5   ? (2326 .)       ?
      ,       2010  2011  (   2011)??
 )

----------

> 


,         ,    2013 ,        2013,      ,        .




> ..,      ,       ?


 ,   (    ) -    ,        ...




> -   -    .


!




> , .. 4  ?


 !




> ,        1.5   ,      ,  -   ?


 -    ,   (      ),      ...

----------

> 1,5   ? (2326 .)       ?


 ,     !   





> ,       2010  2011  (   2011)??

----------

))
    ? %)



> ,         ,    2013 ,        2013,      ,        .


,         ?       2012   2013 ?      2013, ..            ,   ?
   ,          ,   ,     ,    -  10000   ,    16.., ..   3500   2  ,  6500 ,   -  ?




> -    ,   (      ),      ...


,   )))
..      ,   ,    ,    (    )     ?
   ,       ,     ,       ,..      ,        ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,         ?


           .        2012      . 




> -  ?


           .   -   ,

----------


## .

> ?


 




> ,


  .

----------


## 888

> .        2012      .


,    ,    2013  - ?

   , -  ,   ,              ,           (         ),     ,       ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,    2013  - ?


    ,    .




> ,       ,       ?

----------


## 888

?

----------


## .



----------


## 888

> 


    .
 ,  *              ,    *.
 ,         28-30 ,  ,  ,     .
      .
     ,           31       .
..        2012 ,        ,       ,             ,  ? ))
      :-)

----------


## .

> .


       .




> ,           31       .


    , -  28-30 ,   .        ,    , .    ,   140       .        (   .      ..).      ,     .

----------


## 888

.
             .
   .

          . 255  ,                 ,     . 
 ,  ,            ,      140      ,    ,     ,   30- (28-)  ,    ,       ,  ,     .


..            30 ,   ,       .         .
   ,       ,        ,    , ..          .

----------


## Fraxine

.    ,    .       ,       / ,    .   / "" 13%      .      .  ?     - ,     ,      3-, .

----------

> .


   1    . ,  -   ...




> .       ,       / ,    .   / "" 13%      .      .  ?     - ,     ,      3-, .


 ???   ?  , ? -    ,   ,  ?   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -    ,   ,  ?


 /  "" (   ,     ), ..   .       -           ( -,     (  )      ?).
      .

----------


## Fraxine

.       .  ,    ,   .

----------

> .       .  ,    ,   .


 ?  ?
  ,  217. ,    (  )
   (  )     :
1) _ ,_       (      ), *     ,*      .    ,   ,    ,   ;

----------


## .

> ..            30 ,   ,


.        .        ,   ,       .     ,        .   10     :Smilie:

----------


## .

** ,      ,       :Frown:       .

----------

> ,      ,          .


  :Smilie: 
  -    ,    ,  ,    ,    ,       /.

----------

> ,      ,          .


  :Smilie: 
  -    ,    ,  ,    ,    ,       /.



> /  "" (   ,     )


 1,5 ,      ?

----------

> ,      ,          .


  :Smilie: 
  -    ,    ,  ,    ,    ,       /.



> /  "" (   ,     )


 1,5 ,      ?

----------


## .

> -    ,    ,  ,


             .    .

----------

> 


   ,       (  ?):
   ,    ,          ,        ,      ,            ,    ...   -        ,     ,      ,       ...      ( ),         !

 -   ?

----------


## .

> ,


     ,    .         .    ** ,       .

----------


## Lyk

...  ?        -   ((         (

----------

> .    .


     ,  -  . ,   .
,    ,     . ?

..    .    ,      ,     ,     ,       ,   ...      ,    ,     ...   ,     ,     -  ...





> ...  ?        -   ((         (


    ?      ?     ,

----------


## ()

,   .   ,          )))

   .   .      .           (  ))) /   , ..    .   ,          /,     .  /     .       . 
: 
   /             -      ? 
       ? 
        /           ?

----------

,         ,   .            .

----------


## ()

,   . ,    )))

----------


## ya_Tina

,  .   , !!     4  (    ),   .               ,         ?       ?

----------


## .

,  ,         2012 .       31 2012 ,  
 . 255  ,                   .
  ,       .     (     ),  06.01.2013,    ,  
    2013 ,       4611  24 : 730  140,  4611  24 : 730  134?         ?

----------

.
.
       1,5     (  ).   .          ?

----------

4  (    ),   .               ,         ?       ? 

  ,   2013 ,   ,   1600  ,     21.000     (   ),    ...       2 .


 ,  ,         2012 .
   2012 ,   2011 ?

 ,       .     (     ),  06.01.2013,    ,  
   2013 ,       4611  24 : 730  140,  4611  24 : 730  134?         ? 

     ,     31.12.2012      .. 1  2013 ,  31.12.2013       1  31 ,    2013      !
    ,        (    ),   ,    21000.


       1,5     (  ).   .          ? 

  ,    -   ,  ,       -   ,         :Smilie:

----------

,         ,      ?     -?

----------

.
   ,      (..   2012       ).   2012    ,   2013   .
       ? 
  ,      ? 
          (  )       ,      ?
       ? (    ).
.

----------


## .

> ,      ?


   -   ?     ?



> ?


     ( )?        -?         
             ,     .

----------

,     ""     .
   ,     28  ,    :     ,         30  2011  (    31  2011 ),       10  (   10 ,     ,   "" .  ),     ,     (     ),    ,      ,        ""...      ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ""     .
>    ,     28  ,    :     ,         30  2011  (    31  2011 ),       10  (   10 ,     ,   "" .  ),     ,     (     ),    ,      ,        ""...      ,   ,


   ,  !    ,    . ,     ! ,  ,    :-)

----------


## 79

!
  :
  -  ,     ,    .    .
        ,             (?).
   2 !
         ,   ?  ,        .


:       1,5       (        ).

----------

, ! =)
         ,         . ,            3 !

----------

:

      ,           ,    ,    .
  ,      -     ,       ,    "",    ,   ,    ..       .

      ,         ,   !

----------


## 79

> :
> 
>       ,           ,    ,    .


   ?

         :      (730)

----------

,   ,    ,      ,   -   .      ,  -      ?

----------


## .

> ,         ,   !


      ,  -          ,

----------

> ,  -          ,





> ,         ,   !
>       ,  -          ,


     ,      ,          ,  :




> ,           ,    ,    .


       ,           ,                    ,           ,  2  ,      ( )      !

----------


## 79

> ,   ,    ,      ,   -   .      ,  -      ?


 .   .      .

----------


## .

> 


 -   ,       .     .             ,   .      , .

----------

> -   ,       .     .             ,   .      , .


    ,  !
         ,         ,            ! :Wink:    !

----------

> .   .      .


, .  -     ,      ,        ,       ,   (!),    ...

       ,    ,    "" ,            ...

----------

> -   ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,            !


         ,        .  ,    .       ?  :Smilie:    ,    ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> -     ,      ,        ,       ,   (!),    ...


   .       "......",       .

----------

> .       "......",       .


      ?

  "     "  17.12.2001 N 173-
 11.  ,    
. 2)      ;

  ,       ,         !

  -  ?

      !     !

----------


## .

** ,           .    ,         .        , , ,        .   .    ,   .

----------

> ,           .    ,         .        , , ,        .   .    ,   .


     ?    ()   -      ,   ,            (       ..)?

 ,   -     ,        3    , ,   ?
     ,       ,         3    - ,    ?

----------


## .

> -      ,   ,            (       ..)?


        .      - . 
    ,       ,      - 2  .




> ,   -     ,        3    , ,   ?


 -          .    ,       .            (       ).                 (      )

----------


## Marinadu

!     . ,  .        ,   2013.      .    ,        2012.?      .    ,    ?   - ?       ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 
    2012  4611122,9%= 1604,63 .  ,

----------


## Marinadu

> 2012  4611122,9%= 1604,63 .  ,


 ,    ,      ?

----------

> ,    ,     ?


,        4611 . 00.,    1600  ,  ,     ,   ,  :




  ,          



           (, )    - (  ,    ( )  !

 , :     -      :

 5   60%   
 5  8   80%   
8      100 %  , 
       ,             ,   2011   (463 000 .   )

 ,     6   -  ,          

..     3    , 2       ,      ,       5 ,      : 60%!  ..         ,          ,         ,   !   !

----------

> ,        4611 . 00.,    1600  ,  ,     ,   ,  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   ,          
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ,    2002 ,  2008    ,     ,    2009   ,   ,   ,     6%      .   ,     ?      ?     ,      ,         .     ,   2002   2007   ,    2008.   2008 .,   2009 .    6%   ,    ,   .    6%           .        ?
   ,    
 , :     -      :

 5   60%  
 5  8   80%  
8     100 %  , 
       ,            ,   2011  (463 000 .   )

----------


## Marinadu

.

----------


## 79

,           .            (   ,    ,  ).

 :         1.5         ,         ? ( 17       ).
  ,    ?
 ,             ((

----------

> ,           .            (   ,    ,  ).
> 
>  :         1.5         ,         ? ( 17       ).
>   ,    ?
>  ,             ((



 ,       ,    , -   ,     (  ,   )...
    ,        , 8   ,      -   ,     , +    ,  ,   (  -),       ,  !

 ,     ,   -     !
        ,      ,         ?       ,     :
1)          (     )
2)    ,   ,    (   ,        ).

    ,     ,      ,
       (        ?),       !
        , -    !





> .



,      !






> ,    2002 ,  2008    ,     ,   2009   ,   ,   ,     6%      .   ,     ?      ?     ,      ,        .     ,   2002   2007   ,    2008.   2008 .,   2009 .    6%   ,    ,   .    6%           .        ?
>   ,    
>  , :     -      :


  ,      ,      5-6   .
 ,   .
    ,    1600  .

       ?
    2 ,             ,          (     ).




> , :     -      :
> 
>  5   60%  
>  5  8   80%  
> 8     100 %  ,
>        ,            ,   2011  (463 000 .   )


   ,        ! :yes: 
     !

----------


## Marinadu

(      )?

----------


## .

> )    ,   ,    (   ,        ).


     ,    .        .     :Frown:

----------

> (      )?


 ,               ,   ,   .
       (   ),                !





> ,    .        .


 1  2        ,        .

----------


## 79

> ,       ,    , -   ,     (  ,   )...
>     ,        , 8   ,      -   ,     , +    ,  ,   (  -),       ,  !
> 
>  ,     ,   -     !
>         ,      ,         ?       ,     :
> 1)          (     )
> 2)    ,   ,    (   ,        ).
> 
>     ,     ,      ,
> ...


   ,       .      -    .

   :           1,5 ,   -     .
       ,          ?

----------

> ,       .      -    .
> 
>    :           1,5 ,   -     .
>        ,          ?


  :Smilie: 
  -   ,      212        ,   !  ,         ,    ,       ,     !

----------

,   .
   , , .
    10 ,  3          3- ,          .
      .  2013     .
           ?

----------

> ,   .


,          :Smilie: 




> , , .


!





> 10 ,  3          3- ,          .


 ,     ,    ,    "" ,       ,    (     ).        ,   (    ).





> .  2013     .


    , 3 :
1)    ,     2013 
2)     ?
3)      ,  ,       ?

   :
1) 
2) 
3) 
  :
        ,          ,        1,5  (     ,       ).
     :
       ,   (   ,  21000.),      1,5 ,      2 ,   4000    ,     !
      ,    ,         (),      ,    1600.      21000., + 1   !

----------



----------

> 


  :Smilie:    !

----------

!
     2010    90 ..      .       ,       ,   (     ,      ,    :Smilie:         )          2009 ,      .
   !!!      5         .          ,    ,   .         .         ,       "".   , ...
  2011            - ,     ,        .     ,         
 ,      ,    .   ,         , ..            (  2,5 .),    -              1,5 , ..        .     ?
.

----------


## .

> 2011


    2011 ?

----------

> 2011          
>     2011 ?


          ,     2011 ,  2012  !





> ,      ,    .   ,         , ..            (  2,5 .),    -              1,5 , ..        .     ?
> .


   !    !
    ,    2011   ,   ?       ?

  2011    ,     ,     ,    ,    (   ),    .
   ,    ,     ,          15 ?     ,           ,      -   (    ,       ,      !).

----------

> 2011 ?


    ,      2010 .   2011     ,   .

     .
      ,     ,  .
..     ,             
!
 ,  ,   -       - ,   ,  , ..      .     .
,  ,     . ,        .       .    2009  90..    ,       ,       .       21 ,       , ..     3-   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Wink:    ,    !

----------

> ,     2011 ,  2012  !
>     ,           ,      -   (    ,       ,      !).


..              . ? 
 ,      ,   ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ..              . ?
>  ,      ,   ,  ...


          2011   ?
     ,    !

----------

> 2011   ?
>      ,    !


   ,     2011 .

 :Smilie: 
      ,   2012 ,       2013 ?
   15 .     03.10., ..   .
     21 ,    .  51   2013       7731,  1600  ,  2012 .
?

----------


## .

> ,  ,   -       - ,   ,  , ..      .


,  -,  ?   ,    ,       !

----------

> ,   2012 ,       2013 ?
>    15 .     03.10., ..   .
>      21 ,    .  51   2013       7731,  1600  ,  2012 .
> ?


        ,      ..  ..
      2013  1605. ,   1  2013     ,          ,       1  2013 ,       (    ) -    ,       ,     ,      2000.
,   2012 ,   ,   1    ,  ,    ,           ...

  ,    ,          ?

----------

> ,  -,  ?   ,    ,       !


)))
      .
         .
,   , ,  ,   1980-1990 (   ,     ),      .          ,      ,       .          .
  ,         100%     , ..    .    .
       ,  .

----------

> ,     ,  .


  ! -    ???
       ?



> ,     ,  .
> ..     ,


  ,   2    - ,       ?





> ,  ,   -       - ,   ,  , ..      .     .


  ,    ,        !              ,         !





> 21 ,       , ..     3-         ,    !


,    ,  -    ,   +        !

----------

> 1980-1990


  5  !




> ,   1980-1990 (   ,     ),      .


       ,          ,         ,   5    ,     (   ),         ,   ,  ,        !
     ,      2001  (    ),        !       !

    !   ! :yes:

----------

> ,      2000.
> ,   2012 ,   ,   1    ,  ,    ,           ...


,   :Smilie:       .  .       ,    :Smilie:  




> ,    ,          ?


  ,  .

 ,   :Smilie: 

    ,    ,  , . 


...           :Smilie: 

...    ,     :Wink:

----------

> ,       .  .       ,


     =) 2200 .   ?





> ,    ,          ?
>   ,  .


       ,     ,       ,  .
   .      (  ,        )!
  ,   2013         34.000.  :Wow: ,   ,  -  2015         (    ..),       .
   ?
     51 ,     =)




> ...         
> 
> ...    ,


    )

 !  :yes:

----------

.
    ,   ,    ,       , ..      .
    .     .       , ,   .

    3.10.12.  21.02.13
     2012  

  ,      ?               2012 ?  ..    ? 
     -      ? .., ,   120  ,     .

----------


## 888

> ,    .


    .
,       ,  ,         .
  ...
     2012,   2013       2013 .
   ,  ,        2013   ,           , ..    ,     .
     .
 -       ?
.

----------

> .
>     ,   ,    ,       , ..      .
>     .     .      , ,   .
> 
>     3.10.12.  21.02.13
>      2012  
> 
>   ,      ?               2012 ? ..    ?
>      -      ? .., ,   120  ,     .


1)    15 !
2)  ,  ,     !
3)    ,     /,   ,    ?    ?   !
4)     ,  ,   ,       ...    -    ...

----------

> .  
>     ,    .
>     .
> ,     ,  ,         .
>   ...
>      2012,   2013       2013 .
>    ,  ,        2013   ,           , ..    ,     .
>      .
>  -       ?
> .


    ?             ,        10   ,       ...             ...   -      ,        ,   ...

----------

> 1)    15 !


,    .               :Smilie: 
-       , ,       .
    ,         ?
 ,   -  .
..    ,       .      ?     ,   .
  -        ? ..      .
        ?

----------

> ,    .


  ,    ,  ,   ..





> ,         ?


     ...

  ...





> ,   -  .





> ?


  =)

----------

> ,    ,  ,   ..


  ! ,  ,            :Smilie: 




> ...
>   ...


   ,     2013 , ..       .      ,    ,    " ,      "
      ,       :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Inspiration

!    .      2011,       2012    .        ,      .   4  . , ,         ,          ?

----------

> ,    ,  ,   ..
>   ! ,  ,


 :Embarrassment: 





> ,


  ...     :yes: 






> 2011,       2012    .        ,      .   4  . , ,         ,          ?


         ,         ...
  -    ,   - 21.000      , +           (  600.),              -   ,    (         )...

      ,                 ...
-      1,5 (3) ,        ...

----------


## Inspiration

,    ,   ,     ,               ,     4     ,           ?

----------

> ,    ,   ,     ,               ,     4     ,           ?


  ?     ,    1  2010       31    ,       1605. -    !

----------


## Inspiration

.

----------

> .


! :Wink:

----------

> .       "......",       .


    ,        (((

    ,          , ,    ,    1,5   ,          

 ,  -   ,   ,    ))

----------

> ,        (((
> 
>     ,          , ,    ,    1,5   ,          
> 
>  ,  -   ,   ,    ))


 ,   "  "         ( )        3 ,    (    ,      ,  1 ,    80   -          ).
  -      (              3 ).     ,    .

      . -     , -  ,        ..      ,    ,      

 -   ?  :Wink: 

     " "  30      -,          ,       1,5 ,     ,     ..   ( -      )...

     ! :Wink:  :yes:

----------

!     -                ...  7  ,     ...    ,    -    ,     .       ,       ...

----------


## -

** ,       ))) ,

----------


## -

**,   ,     - ,  -     ,   )))

----------

> !     -                ...  7  ,     ...    ,    -    ,     .       ,       ...


  )     =)
,    ,       ?  ?
        ,   ?   ,          1,5(3 )?  ?
      ,                 3 ! ,    -  ...

      (    ,    ..) -  ...

----------

> ** ,       ))) ,


 -        !   ""  , ,     ! :Wow: 




> ,   ,     - ,  -     ,   )))


 -    ,    (  )      !  ,    ,    -   ,     ,       -   ,   ,      ?
- "  ,     " -  ,    )

----------

...    ,           ,   ,    (, ),  .     .       ,   .          (- ),       2013 , ..      .

----------

> ...    ,           ,   ,    (, ),  .     .       ,   .          (- ),       2013 , ..      .


1)       -          =)   ,     :Wink: 
        40.000   ,   15    70.000    ...  :Wow:      - ,     -       ,     "" :Frown: 
2)         ,        2013 ! 1605.  :yes:         -   ,  2013 !!!
3)   :      !          ,         ...       !   ,   (        )...

----------

, .         ...  :       , ,  , ...      ?      ( ,     ),     ,  .       :Smilie:

----------

,   ,            ,   , ,       1,5 (3 ),    1 ,  ,   80    ..       .  ( , ,    , , ,  ..) -    (   )    (    ),    ,   -   ?

 -  ,          100.000  ,     . ,     100.000 ?

 ,   " "     ()?  ,     !

----------

143350-6   .   38 850,12.  2013 ( - 5205). 
"          : 

2013  2  *    **  12 
2014  2,5  *    **  12 
2015     3  *    **  12" 
, ,     ,  ...  2013

----------

> , .         ...  :       , ,  , ...      ?      ( ,     ),     ,  .


 ? ,      !
 ,   - !
 ,  , ,   ,   ,   -   !

        ?     ?

----------

!     ()     , ..

----------

> 143350-6   .   38 850,12.  2013 ( - 5205). 
>   2013


  ,      ,     -        :Redface: 
             - -     ,         ?          "   01.01.2013 "   1 -      ,    ,    -    :Wink: 
       ( )?        ?
 ,     ...

----------

, ,   ,     ...    ...     ,     ...    ,   : - , , - ,    ...        -   ,    ...  ...    ,

----------

> !     ()     , ..


        ,        -      ,     ,    (    ,    ,       ,     ),      -       ,    ,   ,    ...





> , ,   ,     ...    ...     ,     ...    ,   : - , , - ,    ...        -   ,    ...  ...    ,



  -         ,   - " "...       ...   1,5 ,      ?   ?

  ,    2 ,      ?          ,             ,     !

----------

:
-  2  4
 .    




 	   ,   7763,   38,       06,      45.
             ,    ,   ,  16  2013  (),        ()   2009  2011  (),  :

1)            1426,1 .  2010    1034,20.  2011   386, 90.
2)            1171,18 .  2010   -  571,56 .,  2011   599,62. 
3)    ,     ,     -    11762,6 .  2009    620,00 .,   2010   7274,40.,  2011   3868,20
4)    ,     ,         4588,1 .  2009   310,00.,  2010   3117,60.,  2011   1160,50.

	:     2009-2011   : 18947,98 .


	   15  2009   15  2011 ,          1,5  3 ,  , 15  2008 ..
   16  2011   16  2013 ,          0  3 ,  , 16  2011 ..
  :

	    1  23        ,      . (..     ).
	   ( )  30.12.2001 N 197- (  197),  256 (    ),          3 ,  :
	      3 ,    ,     ,        0  3 ,  3        ,        (               .    29.12.2006 N 255-,        , ,       ,     ).
	        ,         ,       3   197,  .
   -    ,   :
	   . 2, 5 . 10    29.11.2010 N 326- "          ,    ,     ( ),   .
	  .  . 1 . 11      ,    1 - 4  10   , ,     .  2   ,     ,    5  10   ,          )     ,  -        ;       ,         ,  ,    .            .
	   ,   ,   ,           ,            3 ,     ,      - .
	   . 2. . 2.1     29.12.2006 N 255- (.  03.12.2011) "            "    ,    ,     ( ).
	  . 1, . 4.5      ,   ,   . 2. . 2.1   , ,     . .1  16  , ,           ,     ( )        ,     ,                 .
	 ,      ,         06.02.2007 N 91 (.  11.09.2009) "              ,    " (    14.03.2007 N 9103).
	   . 2.  ,    :     ;     ,                 ,   :      ,      .
	         11  2007 . N 02-18/07-132     ,           29.12.2006 N 255- "     ,     ,    "  . 4 :             .
	   16  ,            ,  ,                            .
	        ,         ,       3    255,  .  ,     ,      ,   ,          .
	   . 1 . 5    24.07.2009 212- (  212)        ,     ,                ,            ,   ,     .
 2  1  6    15.12.2001 167-        ,         .
	 1  14    24.07.2009 212- ,    ,    2  1  5   ,                ,      .
	      . 28   
15.12.2001 167-      
.
	  ,    2  13  212   ,       ,       ,     ,         ,   12 .
	 . 10    17.12.2001 173- "     " ( -  173-)    ()  ,        ,    3   ,         ,            .
	 11  173- ,       ()  ,    10  ,   ,       ,    ( ) ,   :                          .
     21.03.2005 18- "   ,                 " ( -  18-)         ,         ,    2  18- (            ),         .
  3  18-    ,

      ,   
   ,     
   .
	 ,       1,5 ,     ,        1,5  3 ,      .
	 ,  1  8   212- ,          ,       ,       ,   1  7  . 
	    ,      ,           3 ,       .
	 ,   212-   -,     ,                  3 () .
	      11  173-,              , ..  1,5 ,      1,5  3 ,             1  8   212-,     ,  :
	            30  1994   1110 ( .     08.02.2001 N 136,   17.04.2003 N 444).
	,         ,       50 ,  ,    ,      ,    3- .
	    03.11.1994 N 1206 (.  21.05.2012) "           " . 11.  :      50                3 :
)  (, , , , ,  ,     ),             - ;
  ,  ,     :   3 ,       ,   ,              50.
	    3          11.04.2006  107   ,      28                            ,    1  11   173-.
	    3               ,       26.09.2005  582,         12.05.2005  182-
      ,                    .
	     ,   28         ,                              ,   ,                          (       )   ,   ,        ,        ,    . 
	  , ,         24.07.2009  212-        ,     ,                      ,               . -           1,5   3 ,  ,            ,        ,        ,   .
	 :            22  2011 . N 19-5/10/2-2767
  <...>           ,                 ,  .
	  2  1  5    24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,           " ( -   N 212-)      .
	  N 212-     ,         ,              ,        .
	       12.05.2005 N 182-  ,     1 - 3  28    15.12.2001 N 167- "      " ( -   N 167-),    ,       17,    2, 3, 10  11    17.12.2001 N 173- "     " ( -   N 173-)   -               ,                    .
    ,    11   N 173-
  ,               ,     .       17   N 167-                        .

----------

24.12.2009 N 213- "    -            (  )         "       ,     ,           "        1  2010   .
	  N 212-      ,     ,    ,   ,      .
  ,                            N 212-  ,      N 167-   N 173-,                        .
 ,    ,                       .
 ,                        N 212-,          ,                    .
     60.  212 . 3.    ()          31  2009     ()  ,   26  27   . . 26.        ,   
1.            ,   .
2.                     
5.        ,        ,        -     .
11.                            .          ,        -     .
13.                      .
14.                  10                                     ,     .
15.   ,   14  ,        ,                ,                           .
16.                    ()            ()         .     ,  ,        ,      .          ()            () ,                   .
           18947,98 . (        ),    10    :
46      ,  044583151,  7707056547,  .
-    ,           3              .

----------

!

  , ,  !

                    1,5 !


. 
15  2011    09-4007/2011



.    12-22638/2009
11  2010 






 -6683/10

31  2010 .
         - ,            1,5 ...

    ,     2009 ,     2010 , ..      212 !


 18-8723/2011
. 
13  2011 .
  47-3476/2011

----------

!    !     :  , 3  ...         ?      2  -      2013?  :Frown:

----------

!       , ..  2012      ,    )))    !

----------

> !    !     :  , 3  ...         ?      2  -      2013?


  ,  ,    )
     - -     (   ).
  ,    !       21000.         ,   ,   1605. ,   2013         ,   : ,     ,  1,5 ,        , -   )
   ,            ,  ,        ().
          ,   1605 .!

----------

> !       , ..  2012      ,    )))    !


    -              .              (   ),    1.5  (      ,      )...  -  !

    ,      ,       !     ,      ,     ,      -  ,      , -       !

----------

*  ,  ,    )*

  -    )))     :             6       ...       ?        -        ))))) ,      ""           !  )

----------

> -    )))     :             6       ...       ?        -        ))))) ,      ""           !  )


      -   :yes:      ,    :Redface:         ,     -    :Wow: 

 :
    6 ?   ,   ?          ,       :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 




> ?


      ,    ,   ?
 ,    ,   -   212 ...
 ,   :
     ,      ,        (          ..)!   ,  4611*12*2,9% =   1605 .       31   ,          ! :yes:

----------

3,5%  ,              ?  ?

----------

> 3,5%  ,              ?  ?


    ???? :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 

  2   !         !*12*2,9% -   ! :yes:

----------

!      -     ,       80 ,  ..
http://www.consultant.ru/search/?q=%...9+182-%CE;po=0

    ! -          !!! :Redface:

----------

> .
>      2012,   2013       2013 .
>    ,  ,        2013   ,           , ..    ,     .
>      .
>  -       ?
> .


      ,        13 ,           100%   140      .    ?     ,      ?

----------

> ,        13 ,          100%   140      .    ?     ,      ?


 !      !      !
   ,     ...

----------

> !      !      !
>    ,     ...


     ,     ( ?),      ,     ,    ,       ?

----------

> ,     ( ?),      ,     ,    ,       ?


      ,   ,     ,    3 ...         !

----------

, ,   2011 ,          +  +      .           1.5  -         ?    -              ?           ? (      2010  2011) , ,

----------

> , ,   2011 ,          +  +      .           1.5  -         ?    -             ?           ? (      2010  2011) , ,


1)   ? =)
2)        ,      2010   2011  ?  ?
            .
   ,      !

----------

> 1)   ? =)
> 2)        ,      2010   2011  ?  ?
>             .
>    ,      !




 ?
     ,    2010  2011 - 
         -     -  1.5     2013... ..              ?         ?
    ,       . 6   ,    1.5 ? ..     -             1.5   ?       -    , (( 
   -   -

----------

> ?
>      ,    2010  2011 -


      ""  ,   ""   -          ,      !
   2010  2011  - ..    2009 (    ,       1  2010 ),   2010 ?
           2012   ?         (   ) 2011 ...

 2012 (..  2012   2011  1507.),   ?
         !   !    6       1,5 !

      1,5          ...

----------

> ""  ,   ""   -          ,      !
>    2010  2011  - ..    2009 (    ,       1  2010 ),   2010 ?
>            2012   ?         (   ) 2011 ...
> 
>  2012 (..  2012   2011  1507.),   ?
>          !   !    6       1,5 !
> 
>       1,5          ...




    )
  2010     2010 (    ,                 ,    31   ) 
 2011   2011....      2011...          -      -         -       -     2012   -     
  ?

          1,5 ....        ?       2012  2013 ( ,  ,                 ,            31   ,                     .)

----------


## Ned17

!  ,     .      ,          (   ),      1,5 .  1,5 - 3     .      ,   ?       ,        .     3 ,  .    ,      4 .       ,      . ,   ?

----------

> )
>   2010     2010 (    ,                 ,    31   ) 
>  2011   2011....      2011...          -      -         -       -     2012   -     
>   ?
> 
>           1,5 ....        ?       2012  2013 ( ,  ,                 ,            31   ,                     .)


  -      2010 ,  2010 ...       ! ..  2010       2011 ,     1507.!!!

         2010   2011  - ..  2011  2012...
                 1,5  -    ...
          , :
     2012   2013 !
  2013    !

----------

> !  ,     .      ,          (   ),      1,5 .  1,5 - 3     .      ,   ?       ,        .     3 ,  .    ,      4 .       ,      . ,   ?


    ,    -   ?    ,    ?

        "  "     -        3  -    ,       - -    " "     1,5  3 !...
       ,   !

----------

31.01.2001 .  27.01.12 .     1  10     03.03.2010.        ,    .      ,        1,5  .          4 .       .

----------

> 31.01.2001 .  27.01.12 .     1  10     03.03.2010.       ,    .      ,        1,5  .         4 .       .


     ?



 8  2011 .   N 28-3092/2011
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...APS002;n=19379

    !
  !   ! :yes:   :Frown: 

   12          ,            3 ...      , -    !

----------

,     :
      ,     ,      ,    ,             ,     0 .       ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?


    ,    ....

----------

> ,    ....


     ,     !    ,     3 ! :yes:

----------


## Andyko

** ,        ?
,   :Wink:

----------


## Ned17

!       ,   ,    7000 .      .     .     ?    ,      ?

----------

> ,        ?
> ,


B        ???? :Wow: 
    -     1,5 ,    - ?      ,         ,      ?

----------

> !       ,   ,    7000 .      .     .    ?    ,      ?


 !
  ,      ,    ,    ,          . ,  ,          ...        ...    ,    1,5  3 ! =)

----------


## Andyko

> ?



  ,       ;
 , ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------

.   ,     -     .
   ,    -    .   ...

----------

> ,       ;
>  , ,  ?



 -          , ...
      -    ,   ...

----------


## Ned17

,     .     26 ,     .       ?      ,    ?

----------


## Vasilyok

,
  , 
   , ,    2- , ,  2013  )))         ,      ,    2012 ,      . 
  -    ,  .   .   ,              ?      ,  , ,  (((. 
  ,        ,    ,   ,     ). 
    ! :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .    26 ,     .       ?      ,    ?


  !
          ...
   -    ,   -        ,    ...

   ...

----------

> ,
>  , 
>   , ,    2- , ,  2013  )))         ,      ,    2012 ,      . 
>   -    ,  .   .   ,              ?      ,  , ,  (((. 
>   ,        ,    ,   ,     ). 
>     !



!
   ,          ,     !    !!!
  =))))     -    ,               2 ,        ,    !!!
,  =)

----------


## Vasilyok

,      ?    ?))

----------

> ,      ?    ?))


  !      ! =)

----------


## Vasilyok

..          ,    ,       ?     ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ..          ,    ,       ?     ,     ?


-      !     ,     ,      ...

----------


## Ned17

,    .     


    ********.  . ******
 26  2012      ******


 -      . ******
       **************** 

 ,      .
26  2012         :
  *****.     ,         6500,85 .,     113,50 .,    04.09.2011 .  27.01.2012.(           )              400,00 ,    .
,          :

  182-
            (. 3    15  2001 .  167-,     167-).   ,       ,     ,     - ,   ,     ,  ,    (. 7   167-).          ,       .
      17  2001 .  173- (    173-)         .      ,      ,    ,   .      11   173-.  ,  ,               ,        .      ,     ()       ()   (   ).
,  ,    ,      (. 10   326-).   ,      .         (. 17   326-).
      (. 5 . 10   326-),  ,     ,          .    ,      ,  (  ,     )      .             (. 11   326-).
 , ,       ,     ,     ,         .
          ,         ,               -                 . .
       212-     ,         (  ,    )    .   ,  ,   3        11  2006 .  107.             .   -      (       28  2010 .  09-2781/10-2).
      8  2006 .  -09-26/8457.         ,      ,    ,    .           (. 11   173-).    ,                     .     ,      .

    ,                 :
    ;
        .
          :
       ,    ,     ,    ,     ;
  ,               ,      ,           ,          .
   ,       .    ,       ,       (    ). ,        .  ,              .
 ,    -          ,  ,    ,        ,       ,           .


:
  ,     ,      .

----------

.              ,   ,      .     -      (2012/2013)..         ,   ,            ().       : "  -  ",       ()   .      ,          ,        ...     ,     .

----------

> ,    .


   !   ,  ,       !

----------

> 


 -  !           1  2013 ,        !

 ,  ,    100%     !

----------

255.   ,                ,     .     ?

----------

> 255.   ,                ,     .     ?


      ...
   ... :yes:

----------


## AlisaK

,           .
     ,      2008 ....  .
,  ,  -,   ,  ,    .
  2-,     ,   -    .
:
1.        ,   ,       ?
2.   -  ?   ?

----------

> 2-,     ,   -    .
> :
> 1.        ,   ,       ?
> 2.   -  ?   ?


1) 
2)  (   - - ,  " "   )... 
   :
1)         ,  ,   ?
2)     ...     -     ,   !!!
...

----------


## Ned17

,   ,    2006     ( , ,   ..)   ,         :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,    2006     ( , ,   ..)   ,


 2.      

 :
    (. )

 :
  ?





 26.  

1.            ,  ,       ,  ()      ,   ,   ,  ,   ,               ,     ,          .

 27.  

1.       :
   ,            ;
       ;

 III.  
 :
    (. )

 :
  ?





 1.    
1.   :
      ,     ,  ,  ,       ,  ()        ,   ,   ,  ,   ,               ,     ,          ;
( .    01.07.2010 N 132-)
(.    )
   ,     ,    .

 22.  

1.        :

    ,             ;

     ???    -    !!1 :Speaking:  :Demonstration:  :War:  :Bomb:

----------


## AlisaK

** , 
   ...

----------


## Ned17

.      100 .  .    . .        :Frown:

----------

! , , -         ,          1,5     .     . 
       ?       ?

----------

> ...


   ,      ,    1  2013 ,    ,      ,   -     ,       !  ...      ,     ...
     ,    !...     ...     ,      2010 ,      ,     !!!...     ...
   ,     (     ),  -    !...




> .      100 .  .    . .


, - 100.,      !

----------

> ! , , -         ,          1,5     .     . 
>        ?       ?


!
,   !   ,      ,  ...

----------


## ..

** ,      ,  ,  ,   (,       ,      ).
   2009   . ,    ,   ,      2012  . 15  2012 .  ,             .
  :
1.           ?  ,     ? (     , ).
2.  ,      ? (  ,    ,   ,    ()  ,    (,         2013 ,         )
3.            ?     ? 
4.     -    ,          - ?
 -  !

----------

!
1)    ,    ...        ...
2) (  ,    ,   ,    ()  ,    (,         2013 ,         ) -     ,      ,               3 ...     !
3)     ,    -?    ( ?)?
4)     +   ,   1   ,     ...

----------


## KatrinKati

!
    :
  2011         ().   2012    .
  2013   .
1.      -   ?          - ,    ,     .
       ,   ? 
2.      (    1,5 ),    2013      2 ?

----------


## 22

> 2.      (    1,5 ),    2013      2 ?


       2012./730,   ,      .

----------


## KatrinKati

> 2012./730,   ,      .


  2011       ?
..   ,  2011  -  ,   2012 -  .    /.     730.   ?  ?
  !

----------


## j7

,        .
   .  ,     . ..  .  .    2     .  . . ..        .  .        .        .
:
1)       .     - ,         ,         -    30 .?   ,     ,   , -  ,  ?
2)   ,     .      -         ,         ,     .     -  ""?    -  ?   ,   ,   .
3)                0.1  -   ?       ,      ?
  .

----------


## 22

> 2011       ?
> ..   ,  2011  -  ,   2012 -  .    /.     730.   ?  ?
>   !


           .          2   ,       ( )    730.                .( 140)

----------


## 22

*j7*, 
1.             .   "  ",     .

----------


## SOFIA0907

,    2011 .    -,     .       .     .     1   5 .   ,      .        .   ?     ?

----------

1)  !            1605 . (     ),       (    ),        !
2)        2 ,        ,       !

----------

> .


 !  !!!

----------

> ,    2011 .    -,     .       .     .     1   5 .   ,      .        .   ?     ?


  ,    !

----------


## SOFIA0907

[QUOTE= ;53890231]  ,    ![/QUOTE

:       :
     ,   :
1)  -     (    / ,    /).
)       (          ).
)      -      .
2)            .
          ,    ,    .
..    , ?

----------

,   ,           ,       !      ! =0)...

----------


## Vasilyok

!
     ,             . 
 ,   ,  ,    ,  . ))) .     15  ,      , ..      .  46     ,   15  ... :Frown:  ,            . 
 18    ,   1605   :-). ,     ,       (     2-   :Smilie: ),     - ,     ,       ,     ?    ,   .        ,  .  ,   .   , ,   ,   .         ,    .   ,     . 
    ,     2-    2011  2012 ,      .   ,   .
          2013            .      . 
 :Smilie:  :yes:

----------

,  ,  ,   ...   -  ,   ,      ...
,           .
  ,    ,       !...

----------

!
!
       1,5 ,        ,  ,  :
6.   ,    2  1  5   ,                    ,    1 (     ), 3, 6 - 8  1  11    17  2001  N 173- "     ",        ,    ,      .
( 6     03.12.2012 N 243-)
7.  ,        ,            6  ,   ,                    ,       .
( 7     03.12.2012 N 243-)


  212


 ,   
 ,   



 :
  ,    :
2)           ; -    - ..       (     ,   ,     ,   .     -        ,    -      )!         3 !
 ,   ,     ,    !

   !  ,      ...

----------


## kovrizhka

-   ,     .

,  ,    * 
  22  2011 . N 19-5/10/2-2767 +    2013* .          .

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_chel/uplata_sv/13544.html ,    .
 ,             1,5  -        .
 ""        ,       (   ),          .       . 

- ,    "       "         1,5,     -   (  /, ).     ,   **  ...

,    "",        ,      -    .  ,    ,   .

----------

> -   ,     .
> 
> ,  ,    * 
>   22  2011 . N 19-5/10/2-2767 +    2013* .          .
> 
> http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_chel/uplata_sv/13544.html ,    .
>  ,             1,5  -        .
>  ""        ,       (   ),          .       . 
> 
> ...


  ,    ,       :Smilie:  -         !
:
       ,   ( -        ). 
-,              ,     1,5 ,    ,     ,   ,       ( 3 ),     ,      "",      ,      ,       (   )...

----------

> .


    ,   !




> ,     ...


  ,  ( !!!)   ,  (      )  ,   , 212 ,     ,     ? :Wow: 





> ,    ,   .


,         ,      "  ,      "!     !        ""  ...

----------


## kovrizhka

,  ,    ,        2013  )))

*  ,  ( !!!)   ,  (      )  ,   , 212 ,     ,     ?*

  ,        *"       ,    ,      "*? 

    : *   ,     * .     ?

           ,        2013 .

----------


## lemyrr

,  ,        ,   ?

   ,  6%, .     2009.    ,   .      100..  )

   (24.12.12.)   7  +/-  .
     -    

     ,    ( 01.10.12)       () ,         ?

   ,   100   .

----------


## Wellia

.
   -           6        ?

----------


## lemyrr

> ,  ,        ,   ?
> 
>    ,  6%, .     2009.    ,   .      100..  )
> 
>    (24.12.12.)   7  +/-  .
>      -    
> 
>      ,    ( 01.10.12)       () ,         ?
> 
>    ,   100   .


      -. 
       1.5   2013            . 
   ..       ,            ?  () 11700+4611 ()

----------


## lnk9356

,              ,

----------

-  ,   .  ...                  -  100.      ,       ...     . ...          ,

----------

)  ?         ,          1605 .   ,      15    2             25    ,                   ,         1.5  3 ...           ,       40000 .

----------


## lemyrr

!
  ,       2013      2012?
     ,         , ..   ?)
               ?      )    , !))

----------



----------


## lemyrr

.

----------


## )

! , . 7  2012    ,      . ,   3-4 .     .      ?     ,   ?    ?

----------

*   )*,            1605   31.12.12.      24   2013
    , .   ...

----------


## lnk9356

> *   )*,            1605   31.12.12.      24   2013
>     , .   ...


         ?

----------

*lnk9356*,        ,  ..

----------


## lnk9356

> *lnk9356*,        ,  ..

----------

*lnk9356*,   -    :Smilie: 
   ,       .

----------


## lnk9356

:Big Grin: ...         ,       11 3. 165-

----------

*lnk9356*,   ,    ** ,

----------


## lnk9356

> *lnk9356*,   ,    ** ,


  ,                   3          .

----------

*lnk9356*,    ,        .

    2013,           2012.

----------

> !
>   ,       2013      2012?
>      ,         , ..   ?)
>                ?      )    , !))


    ,  ...

----------

> ! , . 7  2012    ,      . ,   3-4 .     .      ?     ,   ?    ?


     1605 .,     1,5  ,        ,   !

----------

> lnk9356,    ,        .
> 
>     2013,           2012.


  !          !  :Smilie:

----------

?
  40101810800000010041
  1     . 
: 044583001
  - 
   .  (  -        )
: 7710030933 : 770701001
 (                   ) 39311706020076000180

 1605 .

----------


## 11111

!
   ,   ...      ...
   2009   ,  5 ,    - 2013.       (  , ),      - ,         -  ????     1605.       2013        ?
        10 ,        1,5-3     .

...

----------

*11111*,     2013 ,  1605 .    2012.

----------


## 1981

...   ,   2011,      ,     2012,      ,     2012.    -, ..    2011.       ,    ,         ,   100%- ,   :Frown:

----------

> !
>    ,   ...      ...
>    2009   ,  5 ,    - 2013.       (  , ),      - ,         -  ????     1605.       2013        ?
>         10 ,        1,5-3     .
> 
> ...


 !
      .
   ,         ,       ,  ,          1,5 ( 3 ?)!

      ,          ,    ....

----------

> ...   ,   2011,      ,     2012,      ,     2012.    -, ..    2011.       ,    ,         ,   100%- ,


!
    2011,  2012    ,      2013
 .
   -      ,      2011,       2011,       2012...
  ,       !
   .

----------

,  ,     :   :Smilie: 
   !      " "  .
:
     .  20.02.
  2012      ,  12   .
 ,    , ..     12- .   ,     .
   ,  17:00,     .
     .
,          1,5   20  (  19-).    ,          20   1 , ..      01.01.13 
      ,      -      1,5 .
     1.5     1 , ..       ,  ,        20.12.,            1.01. ..   . 


  .  ,   . 
      ,             ,      .       , ..            .

----------

,      ""   -     !
1)         - .
2)       -  ,     ( - ..  ,      1,5 ,    ,         , ,   " " -  "" -   ...)
3)        - ? -  " " -  ,      " "     !      2 !
4)   ? -     ,  ,   , ,    " ",     (-      " " -         ,       ,       ,  ...),   .
5) , ,  ? -   / ,     , 1    (  31.12 -   ,      ,   ,       ,   ,    "  ",       - -    ,      ),      :  . * 2,9% *12  =  2013   5205*2,9*12= 1811,34     = 1812.   2014    !     ,   ,       !     -       !
6)     (-)    (     ,     ),       (-)  ? - ,   ,    !
7)       ,   ,      ,       80 ,   ,   1 ,      ..? -          ,     ,        ,      (     ),    ,        ,         ,    -   ... " " ,           (   -      ,   -    ,  ),         ,       (     -  ,     -     ,           ),    -    ,      -  ()   .

----------

> ,  ,     :  
>    !      " "  .
> :
>      .  20.02.
>   2012      ,  12   .
>  ,    , ..     12- .   ,     .
>    ,  17:00,     .
>      .
> ,          1,5   20  (  19-).    ,          20   1 , ..      01.01.13 
> ...


 ,    ,    -  2    ,      )))
 -     01,01,2013!,          (    ),    ,   ,   ,     -      )

    ?      ?      ?   "  .",      ,     ?  "  ."???   ?  ???    ,         !!!       " "  ,     ?   ,   !

  ,      ,          -   ,          :Smilie: 

   ,           ,   ?

   ,        ,     ,      (  ),        () -     ,   ,  ,  ,   ...

----------


## -

** ,          (     ?).
   ,     ,       ,  ,  ,         ,       ,  ,  ,  .    ,  ,    !
      ,   -  .           . 

       ,        (        )      . 

 -       (            ).

  -   ,   ,       )

----------


## Vasilyok

, ,        .   "  "?    ,  ,      . .

----------

> ,          (     ?).
>    ,     ,       ,  ,  ,         ,       ,  ,  ,  .    ,  ,    !
>       ,   -  .           .
> 
>        ,        (        )      .
> 
>  -       (            ).
> 
>   -   ,   ,       )


 !
    ,         ,      (200. ,  , ,   ),    ,       "   2010-2012   ,    ",   2013   -    ,   2013    ,      80 ,     )))...

 ,   ,      -      ,          ,      -      ,  ,   ,        ,   -       , -     ,   ...  -    ,   ...

,  -   ,    ,    ,       ,   ,    ,   ,  .
    ,    -   ...       ,   ...

     ...

----------

,     ...     ,       !...     ,     !

         ,     ,  ...

----------


## Vasilyok

,    :yes: ,    4,  -        ,   .          , ...              :Smilie:  :yes: 
        " "      ?

----------

> " "      ?


,       -    ( ""),          (      ,      ,   ).

----------


## Ned17



----------

-?

    ????

    ,    (   ), ,    ,         ,        !...

        .

    ...


     . (     ?).

      ,  ,   3 ,   ,        ,   ,   ,        .
 ,      .      .

 ,   ,   ,      ,   ,    .

      ,    2 ,       2013 ,     ,         3 ,       1,5  3  (        -  ,  )!     ,     .

----------

,   - ...  ,

----------

- ?

----------


## Ned17

F    100 . +  .      ?     ,     .      .      .     ?   ...

----------

> F    100 . +  .      ?     ,     .      .      .     ?   ...


 .
 ,          ,    ,      (   )  -        1,5  3 ,          1,5 ,    ,      ,     ,         !      800.,      ,    3000. !?  ?        .
      2013 ,    ,       80.   ( ,     "-   ").

       (   ,          ).

   21.03.2005 18- "   ,                 " ( -  18-)         ,         ,    2  18-.

    :
  3 , ..  2   ( 1,5 ), ..  3 ,  1,5      ,     "",      1,5  3 !   ,        -   ,          1,5       3 ,      1,5  3 ,   1  - .  .      -

----------


## Nusya83

!  ,    6% , -     ,     .  .        ,         .  ,      !

----------

> - ?


-     ...  ,   ...    -     -

----------


## lnk9356

*Nusya83*, .  2840

----------


## -

** ,      1,5  3   60          (

  ""    ,         .
21.02 .
       (
 .
 ,   ,   ..

----------


## -

,    /,      ?

----------

> !  ,    6% , -     ,    .  .        ,         .  ,      !


   ,          ,       ,   ...

----------

> -     ...  ,   ...    -     -


 ,    ,  ?       1,5    ?   ,    .

----------

> ,      1,5  3   60          (


 ,   ...

----------

> -     ...  ,   ...    -     -


    ,   ,    , ,     ""  !     ,      ,     ,     http://fss.ru/ru/fund/feedback/index.shtml     (  "  "),    " "  :Smilie:

----------


## -

** ,       ,     
    21.02
-    ,   ,     ?

----------

> ** ,       ,     
>     21.02
> -    ,   ,     ?


   ,     ? ,       .
 ,  ! http://www.rfdeti.ru/submit.php,   ,           ,     :
http://www.rfdeti.ru/regions.php
    (     ..)  http://www.ach.gov.ru/ru/reception/
     ,     http://km.duma.gov.ru/site.xp/050052.html
http://www.komitet2-2.km.duma.gov.ru...xp/050052.html
    ,    -    http://www.komitet2-6.km.duma.gov.ru...xp/050053.html
    ,      http://komitet1.km.duma.gov.ru/site.xp/049056.html
http://./
http://opora.ru/about/feedback/
http://www.rosmintrud.ru/reception/form
https://www.pfrf.ru/direc_online/
http://fss.ru/ru/fund/feedback/index.shtml
http://ora.ffoms.ru/portal/page/portal/top/index
http://www.deloros.ru/main.php?mid=379
http://ombudsmanbiz.ru/main.php?mid=14&doc=64
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/..._
 ,        ;        . http://www.genproc.gov.ru/contacts/ipriem/
http://./
http://ombudsmanrf.ru/

   ,  ,    !

----------

,  ,     ,  ,    ,       ,       ?    ,      ,  -          ?  ?

----------

.

----------

> ,  ,     ,        ?    ,      ,  -          ?  ?


          ,     ,   .       ,       (5205),   ,          1,5 .       (  -  ),       ,     ,    -   .

----------

, !        3     .     2012 ,      1605.       .     19.11.12  07.04.13.   23.01.13.    , ,     ,      .     ,   ,   1.01.13  07.04.13 -    .     .         .   ,      .   ,    ))   2013   - 5205.         2012. - 4611.          21.01.13.    - 5205.      ( 2)..  ,        .     ,  1,5   .     35 ..   - ( !)   ,       ((   - -        ,        ?        ,     ,      " 1,5 "?      ,     ?     !   ,    ,       !

----------

> , !        3     .     2012 ,      1605.       .     19.11.12  07.04.13.   23.01.13.


!
       ?     :
(5205*12)/365*97= 16 598.,        ,    1   7  2013   - (     ): 2453,93*97 = 6192,87
    ( ): 13385,70,     -    16598
:        1.5    2013   2453,93      4907,84   2-  .




> 2013   - 5205.          2012. - 4611.


      !.. 5205!




> 21.01.13.    - 5205.


,   ,    ! :   2453,93,      ,  : 5205/100*40%=2082-    ,     !




> ( 2)..


 !  :
    6192,87,   13385,70,   16598, ..   3212,30   ,   10405,13 -   !




> ,  1,5   .     35 ..   - ( !)


  , 1,5      (     ,     ,   ,      ,   -  ). ,  ,     ,     ,   "" ,     (       ).





> (   - -        ,        ?


 2013 ,  212 ,                1,5          ,   .,      (   ,     ,    ,       ,   173  ,    ,      ,  ..),    ,        ,     ,        (      ,     ,          ,      ).

    1  21 ,      ,       ,       (   ,   ,       1,5   )...

,    , !

----------

,     !




> !
>        ?     :
> (5205*12)/365*97= 16 598.,        ,    1   7  2013   - (     ): 2453,93*97 = 6192,87
>     ( ): 13385,70,     -    16598
> :        1.5    2013   2453,93      4907,84   2-  .
> 
>    ,     ,     ,    ,       2012 ,       4611*24/365=151,59*97=14704. " "      ( 23.01.13  7.04.13) - 4907,85*12/365=161,35*74=11940.   ))  .   3. - 1605 =  1500.           -4?  ,      ?   ...  ..    ..? ..  .
> 
>   , 1,5      (     ,     ,   ,      ,   -  ). 
> ...


     ,  !))   !

----------

> ,     ,     ,    ,       2012 ,       4611*24/365=151,59*97=14704. " "      ( 23.01.13  7.04.13) - 4907,85*12/365=161,35*74=11940.   ))  .   3. - 1605 =  1500.           -4?  ,      ?   ...  ..    ..? ..  .


   ))) ()...   ,      ,        !     1     !!!!  ,   , ,   ,      ,      ? http://fss.ru/ru/fund/feedback/index.shtml




> ..      ,    ?


   ,   (   ,   ),      3 ,     ,      (      -    ),     ,          ,    -,   ...   1,5    ...




> -    " 1  21 "?,      ?    "..      ,     ,        .."   ,   ?


    23  2013 ,        ,   1   23  2013      (       ,    ),    ,  2500  !    ?           ?

----------

> -4?


     ,    ,               ,               1,5 (3  -      ),       ,            ,        (        ,         ),    .

----------


## Natali-a

> ))) ()...   ,      ,        !     1     !!!!  ,   , ,   ,      ,      ? http://fss.ru/ru/fund/feedback/index.shtml
> 
>  ! , ,  .
> 
>    ,   (   ,   ),      3 ,     ,      (      -    ),     ,          ,    -,   ...   1,5    ...
> 
>  ,         .  ,         ,    ,     .  ?       ,  -    ?,  ,     , ,  ))        .      -  .
> 
> 
>     23  2013 ,        ,   1   23  2013      (       ,    ),    ,  2500  !    ?           ?


  -  ,                ((   ,    ..     ?)

----------

> -  ,                ((   ,    ..     ?)


. 




> ,         .  ,         ,    ,     .  ?       ,  -    ?,  ,     , ,  ))        .      -  .


 ? , -,  (), ,  ,   ?             -          11.  ,     3)              ,      (!)   ;

   0  1,5 ,         3  (      ,     ,        ,               1,5 ,    ).

    ,       ,           1,5  ( 3 ,    )        .




> ! , ,  .


. 

          1,5 (3 ).  -     (    70     70 ),   70    ,         ,          .





> -  ,                ((   ,    ..     ?)


 - !   ,   (   ,      ).   , ,      ,            1,5 ,        (  ).  ,       .

----------


## -

** ,        ,   , 10         ""   :Wink:  :Wink: ,    ,     ,     ,     2012   .       ,     (   3     )            ,     .    ,      .

  ,    ,  ,       )

           1,5          . 

  ?
    ,   ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,      ,        !


-  .       ,      .  -   ))         :Frown: 
       ))

----------

> ,     .    ,      .


  :
 : 
 11  173- ,       ()  ,    10  ,   ,       ,    ( ) ,   :                          . 


         11.04.2006  107   ,      28          
. 3.                  ,    1  11   "     ".

   .

----------

> -  .


 ,    1  2013 ,        ! 1  2013      !  -  :



 2  2009 . N 790


   , 



6.                     ,   ,     .


29  2006 N 255-










 4.5.                  

6. ,                 ,               4      ,      3  ,   ,   ,     .

----------

> ,     ,   .       ,       (5205),   ,          1,5 .       (  -  ),       ,     ,    -   .


   ,     ,   ,          ?         -   (    ?).            1.5 ,  ?   ?  ...         ,        ,      ? .        ,     ?    1.5      /,    ?          ?

----------


## .

> ,    1  2013 ,        !


 -   .            .    ,     . ,   ,     .

----------


## .

> ?


   .            (  12    ).   ,     .



> ?


 .     ,      .

----------

> -   .            .    ,     . ,   ,     .


 ,  ,     ?  !  ,   .

----------

> -   (    ?).


         300 .   2013    ,   (  ,     , ,          ) -      ,       120000,    16 (18)  ( )  70.        ,    1,5  (   1,5  3     50 .)   2453,93      4907,84   ,   ,      (   ,    (   ,   )     ( )       .    ,    - .

----------


## .

> ,  ,


 .      .              (  ),     1 , .      . 




> ,


          .     ,    .

----------

> .     ,    .


,    ,        ,           ,     ,   "" (  1 ),       !

----------


## .

> ,    ,


      .           ?  :Frown:

----------

> .      .              (  ),     1 , .      .


   1  2013 ,      1  2013,        1  2013 .
   1  2013 ,     1 ,              (  ),       .    ,    ,    ,    ,    ,       1             .       !

----------

> .           ?


  ,   !  ,   ,    ,     ,   !

----------


## .

** ,      :Smilie:        ))



> 6.       
> 
>        :
> ,             ,            ,       ,     ,   *,    ,        ,   ,   ,    ,          ,             () ,    ,        ;*


       .     .

----------

> .     .


 ,  :

    7  2011 . N 21286






 29  2011 . N 624



( .   
 24.01.2012 N 31)




( .   
 24.01.2012 N 31)
   :
,      ,         ,   ,   ,   ,       12         <4>;
--------------------------------
<4>    6    19  1995 . N 81- "   ,  " (   , 1995, N 21, . 1929; 1998, N 30, . 3613; 2002, N 30, . 3033; 2004, N 35, . 3607; 2006, N 50, . 5285; 2009, N 30, . 3739).

*, __ ,   , ,    ,     ,      , _  ,_    <5>;
--------------------------------
<5>  28     19  1991 . N 1032-1 "     " (   , 1996, N 17, . 1915; 1999, N 18, . 2211; 2000, N 33, . 3348; 2003, N 2, . 160; 2004, N 35, . 3607).


http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=128267

----------


## j7

> ,     ,   ,          ?         -   (    ?).            1.5 ,  ?   ?  ...         ,        ,      ? .        ,     ?    1.5      /,    ?          ?


     . 
( ,     2   . /.  )
       (-     ,    ,    ).     -  ""    ,  ,    .        ,         ,     ,      0,1  (.    ,       ).
 ,    :Smilie:     - ?

----------

2-3 ?    ,  .  .

    ,    ,

----------


## j7

> 2-3 ?    ,  .  .


  :Smilie: 



> ,    ,


    .     . 
           ,        .
  ,       ...

----------

.

----------

> ,     ,   ,          ?         -   (    ?).            1.5 ,  ?   ?  ...         ,        ,      ? .        ,     ?    1.5      /,    ?          ?



      ,         -  ,   16 (18)   ,     ,           ,     ,      1,5 ,          .          1,5 ,     ,          ,      .      .     1,5      " ",    .   ,   ,    ,         (    10,000.   ),      .

----------

> -     ,    ,


,    ,    ,      !   ?     (    ,    ),     ,      1,5 ,      ...      ,

----------


## .

** ,   ,      ?  :Smilie:   -       ,        
      .     ,      .  ,  .      . 
     .          . 
      . 



> ,    ,    ,      !


             .       ,      .

----------

> .     ,      .  ,  .      .


   ???





19**1991* N*1032-1

 28.    

1.   :
*   ,   (    ,     ,  ,      ?).

2. ,            , ,      , ,               , *    ,     ,*    ,   ,       (  ),   ,    .

             ,      .


http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=140281

:         ,  .

----------

-,     ,   , ,        ,      ,       ,     .

----------


## .

** ,           :Smilie:     ,   ,        .    .     
       ,        .         ?          ,    .




> ,      .


  .  ,   .       ,   ,             .         . 





> ,   , ,


      ,       .     ,    ,            
    ,   ,    .    ,      .  .        ,   -   . ,       ,     .

----------


## .

> ,       ,     .


    .     .         .  .      .

----------


## Natali-a

*.*, !  ..     ,    ..   ,               1,5 .       () ?   ?))

----------

> ** ,


     ,     .   ,  ,   ,   .        .

----------

> () ?   ?))


  3-    (  ,   ),     ,       .   2 ,   Ĩ,        ,      .

----------

> ,    ,            
>     ,   ,    .    ,      .  .        ,   -   . ,       ,     .


  ,        !    :
1)       :
   26.2.   
3.                   (  ,    ,   ,   ,    ,   2, 4  5  224  ),     (  ,    ).  ,    ,       ,      ,                 ,    ,      ,      174.1  .
http://www.consultant.ru/popular/nalog2/3_11.html

2)     :
   28.  
4)    ,    ,    (      )    ,         ()  ;
http://www.consultant.ru/popular/nalog2/3_11.html

      ""   ?
        "     "  09.12.1991 N 2003-1 9  1991 	N 2003-1

 4.   

1.           :
      ,   ,     ;
 I  II ,   ;
     ,         ,     ,   ,     ,   ;
    , - ,      ,      ,   ,          ,  ,      ,                ,      ;
,              15  1991  N 1244-1 "   ,        ",       26  1998  N 175- "     ,       1957     ""       ";
,   ,            ,       - ,      20   ;
,              ,          ;
  ,  .    ,  ,     ,     " (, , )  "    ,    ,   ,    .  ,       ,         .
2.   ,     :
,  ,   ,     ;
,         ,        ,     .           ,    ,  ,   , ,            ;
      ,     .            ,    .   ,     ,      ,       ;
   , ,  ( ),   ,              , , ,     ,        , ,     , -     ;
                50           50  .
4.          ,   ,      .


      ( .  .   24.11.2010 N 50,  14.11.2012 N 55)

 4.  

*1.    :
*1) ,          , -   ,    ( );
*2)     -  "" -   ,            .      ,      .           ,      ;
*3)   ,   , ,     , -    ,     ;
*4)    ,     -    ,     ;
*5)   ,    -    ,     ;
*6)  I  II  -    ,     ;
*7)    , ,    ,          , -    ,     ;
*8)    (), ,  - -    ,     ;
*9) ,        70   ( 51,49 ) , -      ,    ;
*10)    ()    -    ,     ;
*11)  ,              15  1991  N 1244-1 "   ,        ",    26  1998  N 175- "     ,       1957     ""       "   10  2002  N 2- "   ,         ", -    ,     ;
*12)  ,              ,          , -    ,     ;
*13)  ,           ,    ,      ,      , -    ,     .



  ?       -    ,  ,   -    ,    ,    -      ,      ( ?),   "    ",        !  -     ,  ,   ,         ?

----------

> ,   -   . ,       ,     .


       ?
       19**1991* N*1032-1  :             (   ,        ),      ?             29  2011 . N 624              . ,            ,   , ,        ,         ,       -     ( ),  " "  ,  "  "!         ,          (  ,   ),        .  ,   -    ,        .       -   !

----------


## .

> () ?   ?))







> ,     .


     -?        ?  :Smilie:  




> ,   ,   .


      .   -         .  ,        ,        :Frown: 




> ,        !


 ,   , ?      ,      :Smilie:        , ,    .   .    ,      :Frown: 




> ,


    ,   ?       ? 




> ,


        ,      :Frown:         .     .     ,            



> ( .   
>   24.01.2012 N 31)
>     :
>  ,      ,         ,   ,   ,   ,       12         <4>;





> ,


      ,     .         . 




> .


   )))         .    ,        (    ,   ),     .  2012    465   ,     ,    .

----------


## j7

> ,         ,       -     ( ),  " "  ,  "  "!         ,          (  ,   ),        .  ,   -    ,        .       -   !


** ,   ,    -   ,        ??
,       ,       .           ,     . 
        850 .  . (  - 4 .  )!!
 ,    (           ),  **        - 5 .  .
      850 . 5 . .???

               2 .  850 .  ,                 16000  .

----------

> -?        ?


 "     " -  !     .




> .   -         .  ,        ,


       -   .       ,    ,   .       .




> ,   , ?     ,          , ,    .   .   ,


  ,   .     ,  -     (   ).    ,      ""     ,    (     )      ,   !




> ,   ?       ?


,    ,     ?  ,   ,      ,   ?         -     ,        ,      -       !
  -   " ",       !   ,    "ĸ"    ,      .




> ,           .     .     ,


       (      ):

*,            ,   , ,    ,     ,      ,   ,    <5>;




> ,     .         .


   ,           ( )?        -   ,   ,   !
    100% ,    - 100%  ,    - 100 %    ,      , (, ,   ,    ) -      ,        7-8 .




> )))         .    ,        (    ,   ),     .  2012    465   ,     ,    .


      ,     -    !...   -           !         .    ,    ,   -      !   -    ? ,      ?  ?

----------

> ,   ,    -   ,        ??


  ?     ,        !  850. -  850.,     300. -     300.,          (582000 -    ),        3,000,000. (-    )   -      2013  5205.       ,     .





> 850 . 5 . .???


     450.  3,000,000 . ?
        ,       ,      ,   ,   ,         ,     ,     ,     ?   ,      .




> 2 .  850 .  ,                 16000  .


      ,      850. . ,     ,       ,        ,    ,    %  "".
    :
       1,5 ,        2500.,    -      3000000.          ?           1,5 ,     !      19400.    2500. ? ""  :Smilie: 

    !
     -  ,    !          !    ,   ,            .    -   " ",    2    ,     !

----------


## j7

** ,              "".
  .
       -   ,   ,     .
  - "       ",       2    ,       .          /. 1000 . (..         ),          ,         .        ,   .

----------


## GrayA

!  , !
 , ,    .   2012      , 29.12   .          .         ( 2010           3 ) - . .     1,5       .
, , :
1.    15   4-.    -     ?
2.               - . .     ?          (   ).
3.      -     ,      ?        ?
4.       ,         (       ) - ?               1,5 , ?

----------

> - "       ",       2    ,       .


 !
   .         .



> ,         .


     ,    ,  , ,     ,    ?   ,     -    )

  -    ,      2   ,    1/10 !              !    ,      ,    .

 ,      ,       -!

----------


## .

> ,   .


            ,  .  ,        ,      ,     .   , .   ,       ,       ,        .        (  ),       :Frown: 



> ,    ,     ?  ,   ,


  . ,        :Frown:  




> *,            ,   , ,    ,     ,      ,   ,


          ?     ,   ?




> ,     -    !..


  :Smilie:        ,      .           .
        ,        ,    ,        ,        :Wink:

----------

> 1.    15   4-.    -     ?


.




 7  2009 . N 959


  ,   
IV.     ,




13.     ( - )                           31                                 .




> 2.               - . .     ?          (   ).


?  ?   -?    ,   (       ,     ).





> 3.      -     ,      ?        ?


 ,    ,    ,    .





> 4.       ,         (       ) - ?               1,5 , ?


 -  ?          -       ,       -   ,             , +     12,000, + ,       1,5  (   3  - 50 .  ),        ,     .      -    ,      .

           (       ).

   ,           (   ),           1,5 .

----------


## .

> ,  , ,     ,    ?


 .           ,      .      ,     :Frown:

----------


## GrayA

> -  ?


 .  :Smilie: 
  .      , , ,    ...

----------


## j7

> !
>    .         .


,  .   ,      ,      /.      ,   ,   ,      ,    .     .

----------


## Natali-a

> , !        3     .     2012 ,      1605.       .     19.11.12  07.04.13.   23.01.13.    , ,     ,      .     ,   ,   1.01.13  07.04.13 -    .     .         .   ,      .


    .      ,     ,          ,    ,        2012 ,     .  ((    ,        ?  -     ?                    ,          1,5 ?             ,       ((       ,     .?

----------


## .

> ,     .?

----------

> .      ,     ,          ,    ,        2012 ,     .  ((    ,        ?  -     ?                    ,          1,5 ?             ,       ((       ,     .?


     ,  !

----------


## elisaveta

,        ,      / ,  /     1,5 .   ,  ,      /   .
  3    ,         1,5 .

----------


## .

**,            . 



> ,  ,      /   .


   ,     :Smilie: 
   ,      .

----------

> ,  !


   .    :
1.                
2.         , ..       2013.
  .       , ..         : 
1.     -   ,        
2.     
      .     .     ,   ,    .
      , ..    . ,                     ,

----------


## elisaveta

> ,    
>    ,      .


     .         , .            -    ,    ?
              ?

----------

> ,     ,   ,          ?         -   (    ?).            1.5 ,  ?   ?  ...         ,        ,      ? .        ,     ?    1.5      /,    ?          ?


     ,     ,   ,       ...    ,          ,     ,  ...     /   ,        ,  ...  ,        ...  ,   :     ,      ,      ?  , ,  / 10000.   (  ,     )  ?   ,  ,    ?

----------

,     .

----------

> ,     .


..        3-4 -            ?    ?   ./       /,    ?

----------

.      .        2011-2012.     ,    .      5205*24/730*140=23957.

----------

> .      .        2011-2012.     ,    .      5205*24/730*140=23957.


   ,     ,      , ..      ...         ......  ,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


  .   .

----------

,                ,          1 ,           ?    .

----------



----------

!   .    .    .    .       ?   ?  ?
   - .      .

----------

.      2013,     2012     2012.     2014,    2013

----------

> .           ,      .      ,



     ,          ,     .

  -        ,        ,      ,     850.

----------

> ,  .   ,      ,      /.      ,   ,   ,      ,    .     .


 ,   ,      )     (    ),           ,     .       ,     ,      2      ,               (2 ),   -,        .       ,     ""     .

----------


## .

> ,


  :Smilie:      .    .    . 
     ,  ,   ,       :Frown:

----------

> .      ,     ,          ,    ,        2012 ,     .  ((    ,        ?  -     ?                    ,          1,5 ?             ,       ((       ,     .?


   ,     ?  -        .
           -
1)  ,  
2)     -      ,      
3)                   1,5 ,   , ,     (. 3 ,   ).
4) .     + ,
5) .   (   )+
6)          ,    ,       ,        
7)   ,          (      )
8)        ,    ,          ().

     .

----------

> .


    ,  100%       .

----------

> , .            -    ,    ?


   ,  -   ,     "    ".




> ?


    ?

----------

> ,     ,   ,       ...


         -   850.,   70         1,5    ,    .



> , ,  / 10000.   (  ,     )  ?


  - 100%,     40%     ,     2  2011  2012,    ""    -   -   .      .

----------

> ,                ,          1 ,           ?    .


    ?  ,       1,5      ,      .  .            ,         .

----------


## .

> 70         1,5    ,


,    ?      ,       (      ,      ). , ,        ,     .




> - 100%,


   -    2011  2012  .       .          .




> ?


     ,      ?    ,   -  .     ?

----------

> ,       (      ,      ).


    .





> , ,        ,     .


  - ?             ,         (  ).




> -    2011  2012  .       .          .


 ,       ,    100%,    -   ,     ,, ,  ,   ,   ,    ,    .





> ,   -  .     ?


 ,    ,    -       2013 ,       ,   (    1  2013 ),  !  (    )      .       ,   .

----------


## .

> - ?


         ,    .         .   . 




> ,       ,


          !    . 




> ,, ,  ,


  ,          :Smilie:  




> ,


  -   ,        .   ,   4 .




> -       2013 ,       ,


   -  ,      .        .

----------


## GrayA

> -  ,      .        .


  -        ,     ?

----------


## .

*GrayA*,      ,        . -      .          ,     ,

----------


## GrayA

*.*,      ,   ,     ? ,       ,  -     ...

----------


## .

,      2

----------


## GrayA

*.*, ... , !

----------

> .


  ,     ,    (     ),      ,   ,     2 ,        ,   -  ,  ""  .





> !    .


      ?     ,    ,               !?




> ,


 ,  ,    )   ...




> -   ,        .   ,   4 .


       250 .   ,       .




> -  ,      .        .


 -  .

----------

> .,      ,   ,     ? ,       ,  -     ...


       !
        2010 ,        ,    ,      ,         (  -      ),      ,        -      ,    ,       ...
       ,    !

     ,  .

----------


## .

> ,


    . 




> ?


     .      .

----------

> .


 



 23  2009 . N 1012


     ,


42.              ,   54  ,       (, )    ,              ,   ,       ,              ,           , -          ,        .                   ,          ,      ,      (  , ,        ).

54.           :

)     ()  (,  )   ,   (, )        ,   ,   (,  )    ( )           ,           , -          ,           (      ),    ,        (,  ) ;

----------


## .

** ,        :Smilie:        ,               . ..     
     ,            .     ,        :Wink:

----------


## anastasiaaa

Добрый день! Будьте добры, проконсультируйте по поводу выплат пособия по БиР в ФСС для ИП. 
Извините, если это где-то обсуждалось. Покопалась -не нашла.
Я - ИП на УСН 6%, без работников, работаю без расчетного счета.
Добровольно застраховалась в ФСС в декабре 2012 года. Декретный отпуск у меня с 1 июля 2013 года.
В ФСС меня уверяют, что при оплате больничного листа я обязаны открыть расчетный счет в банке, для того, чтобы получить пособие по БиР. Действительно ли это так? Не могу ли я получить эти деньги, скажем, на сберкнижку?
Как-то совсем не хочется бегать в 30 недель по банкам, потом уведомлять всех об открытии счета, потом его закрывать и бегать уведомлять о его закрытии... Не говоря уже о дополнительных расходах.

Расчетный счет мне в принципе не понадобится, так как после получения пособия, планирую ИП закрывать. Кстати, не возникнет ли у ФСС ко мне претензий по этому поводу? Являюсь ИП уже более двух лет.
Буду очень благодарна за помощь!

----------

> ..


 ,      ,       (      ,     ,   ),        ,     ,    ,       ,  (  ..),    .    ,            1,5 ,    ,       .

----------

> ,            ,  ,     .


   ,     !
  - ,        !





> ,           ?      .


        ? .
             (   )      ,        1,5 .

----------


## anastasiaaa

ИП Любимов, большое спасибо за быстрый ответ! Насчет льготы в ПФ знаю, спасибо, но ИП все же хочу закрыть... Работать становится все сложнее, хочу полноценно уйти в декрет, без всяких бумажек, справок, отчетов, доказываний чего-либо в ПФ и так далее... 

По поводу ФСС и расчетного счета: Как раз сегодня мне пришел ответ из краевого ФСС (пару недель назад задавала вопрос на их сайте). Вот что мне ответили: http://SSMaker.ru/95626512/ 
Я-то понимаю, что бред.
Но боюсь, что в моем ФСС будет еще хуже, каким образом им можно что-то доказать? Буду очень благодарна за какие-либо ссылки на законы или что-то в этом роде...

----------

> ,   , , ,  -     ...


         ,     1,5 ,    ,    ,   ,      .




> - ,  .


   ,         )))  4.000.000    ,    ))))
        ,       ,   -  ,         ,      ,   ,         !          ,  .     ,      /.

----------


## anastasiaaa

Спасибо большое, попробую... 
Если на форуме вдруг есть ИП, которым удалось получить пособие по БиР на личный счет, буду рада комментариям и советам  :Smilie:

----------

> 


   ,       )))  .

----------


## anastasiaaa

Спасибо, Вы меня и так очень обнадежили))) 
Вообще сейчас подумала вот о чем. 
Дело в том, что сейчас я -фрилансер, деньги получаю на вебмани, с них вывожу деньги на карту сбербанка. В КУДиР заношу то, что пришло на вебмани (потому что часть денег я трачу не выводя на карту). Кошелек вебмани и кату сбербанка открывала специально для этих целей и об их открытии сообщала в налоговую. То есть вообще-то в налоговой у меня мой карточный счет проходит как расчетный.  Не знаю, насколько это все вообще приемлемо, но на момент затевания этого дела я ничего более подходящего не нашла. Вроде находила ссылки, что ИП может использовать личный счет в своей деятельности.
Так вот, раз в налоговой этот счет проходит как расчетный счет ИП - может ли  это случить доказательством в ФСС, что они могут перевести мне деньги на него?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,           -        ,        ?


             !  :Frown: ...

      ?          ,       ,    ...

----------


## anastasiaaa

Спасибо. 
Знаю, но на тот момент, когда я все это оформляла, находила информацию, что вебмани - это все-таки тоже деньги. Сейчас вот даже судя по данному форуму ситуация несколько изменилась. и мнения разошись. 
Ну вообщем, наше законодательство явно не ориентировано на все это (((
Извините, если не по теме, но существует ли какой-либо законный способ вывода вебмани и учета их в своей деятельности? Расчетный счет открывать не хочу и не имеет смысла, так как в нашем небольшом городе все банки берут немаленькие суммы за его обслуживание. 
В том числе и поэтому хочу закрыть ИП, потому что не понимаю, как мне все оформить, чтобы все было "как положено", а подсказать тоже никто не может.

----------


## GrayA

> ,         ,


  15-           !   ,    !      ,        -     ,    !

----------


## anastasiaaa

GrayA, пожалуйста, держите меня в курсе!
Если не трудно, напишите потом, что получилось.
Я вот сегодня нашла в данной теме на странице 60 (пост №1773) письмо из Федерального ФСС за 2010 год, в котором говорится, что выплаты могут быть произведены почтой или через любую кредитную организацию!
Сегодня сама отправила письмо в Федеральный ФСС. Посмотрим, что они ответят. 
Думаю, Вам может пригодится это письмо:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post52828155

----------


## -ser

. 
      (    ).     :
1. 
2.   
3.   4-
4.      (  )
5.    (  )

    7 .          . 

 1  ,             ?  

( 6  14   212-  ,                    ,                  ,        ,       .      ,      )  -         3- .

  2,          (  ),  -    ?

----------

> ,    ,     ,  ,   -  -  .          .   .


  )))  ,         ,          ,     (       ,  )...




> ,    ,    -          ?


     -    , ,  .           ?     .




> " ",      .


    ,    .         (   ,  )  ?!...

    ,      ,     ?  .    ,  ?

----------

> 60 ( 1773)      2010 ,   ,           !


       ,      )

----------


## anastasiaaa

> Поскольку нильзя оформить правильно то, что изначально оформить нильзя. Вы же ни можете на себя оформить Танк (с оборудованием и вооружением, и прочее) к примеру?!...


Спасибо. Я правильно поняла, что нет никакой возможности учитывать вебмани в предпринимательской деятельности? А по-другому фрилансеру работать невозможно  :Unknown:  так как заказчики просто уйдут, если их просить каждый платеж перечислять на расчетный счет или как-то там еще. Вот поэтому и хочу все это закрыть, так как боюсь, что я тут чего-то нагородила в своем ИП  :Scratch One S Head:  После закрытия ИП меня ж не будут проверять, все ли у меня верно учтено? С проверками никакими ни разу не сталкивалась, поэтому понятия не имею, как это происходит.

----------


## anastasiaaa

> )))  ,         ,          ,     (       ,  )...


 -   ,    :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...light=webmoney
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...light=webmoney

  ,    ,    ,          .

----------


## .

,       .

----------

10            1  2013         10        2013          ?

----------


## .

.        ,          465   ( ,   :Wink: ).      .         ,       (        1,5     ,      ).
        .   (     )      .

----------

1,5            100%  50%

----------


## .

**,             .
     .

----------

10.04.2013.   .      ,     ?""  )

----------

.  ,    2013   .   2014

----------

,  !
 :  -  .     2012,   .
           2012   17 .
             , ..     -,  -      ?
 ,   ?    ?  ,    !
 !

----------

.    ,        .       .             .      2013 .   3    .     , ,  !!!

----------

,   ,    ,           ?)  ,  .

----------


## .

> ,


.       12.05.2005 N 182-

----------


## 2010

,       31.03.13.            ???       ??  01.05.13.        .

----------


## .

> ?


  ,   .  ,    ?     ,     ,

----------


## 2010

01.05.13.        ?? ???

----------


## .

.

----------


## 2010

/   ??

----------


## .

.      (..   1,5  )

----------

> .       12.05.2005 N 182-


  ,      ?

----------


## .



----------

> .  ,    2013   .   2014


    2013 .-  ,      ???       ?

----------


## .

,    .           
 2013     ,      2012

----------

> ,    .           
>  2013     ,      2012



,        ???  ,          ,       2013     ???     -    ,  .    -  2014.         (  )???

----------


## anastasiaaa

Здравствуйте! Пришел ответ от Федерального ФСС, в котором они пишут о том, что декретные могут быть перечислены на личный счет ИП. Выкладываю письмо здесь, вдруг кому-нибудь пригодится.

Еще подскажите, пожалуйста, - я не очень поняла из предыдущих постов. Если я останусь ИП, все выплаты я буду получать в ФСС? (декретные, единовременное и ежемесячное пособие на ребенка)? Если я закрою ИП, когда ребенку будет полгода (в связи с переездом), смогу ли я получать потом ежемесячное пособие в органах социальной защиты?

----------

,       ,        !! ?    ,        . ,,  ,     ,       ,    . .

----------


## .

> ,     (   )


      ?

----------


## .

> ,,  ,     ,       ,


   .      255-



> !! ?


    10,  ,  ?         .            3  ( ,         )

----------


## anastasiaaa

> зачем в связи с переездом закрывать ИП?


Мой бухгалтер мне сказала, что проще его закрыть здесь и открыть вновь на новом месте, чем "перевезти". Переезжать буду в другой край. Это действительно так? 
Не уверена, что при переезде тут же его открою, так как и без этого проблем будет немало (плюс маленький ребенок на руках).

----------


## .

> ,


  .     .        ,        ,     -  .      , .                    .

----------


## anastasiaaa

Спасибо за ответ, буду узнавать

----------

> ,    .           
>  2013     ,      2012


,        ???  ,          ,      2013     ???     -   ,  .    -  2014.         (  )???

----------

** ,  ,      , 

     ,   2013

----------

> ** ,  ,      , 
> 
>      ,   2013


       .     ,      ))     ?     ????

----------


## j7

** ,       2011-2012 ,      (,  ),           /.       .

   ,         ,              2014 .      .
",  .   " (      "" =     ),        ((

----------


## .

> ,      ))


    ?        ?   ? 




>

----------


## anastasiaaa

> Как вам уже написали, если вы сейчас заключите договор с фсс как ИП, то начнете получать только пособие по уходу за ребенком из минималки начиная с 2014 года. И надо будет деятельность не вести.


Извините, позвольте уточнить! Я заплатила взнос в ФСС в декабре 2012 и в июле собираюсь в декрет.
Пока еще думаю, как лучше поступить. Но если не буду закрывать ИП, то деятельность буду вести и после рождения ребенка, то есть буду в том числе платить взносы в ПФ (не буду брать декрет до 1,5 лет в ПФ). То есть получается, что в этом случае мне не положены ежемесячные платежи из ФСС на ребенка до полутора лет???

----------


## .

> ,                ???


  .      ,        .    

         .    ,     .     1,5       .

----------


## anastasiaaa

> А вот взносы в ПФ как раз платить не надо. Вне зависимости от того, ведете Вы деятельность или нет. Потому что период до 1,5 лет ребенку автоматом идет в пенсионный стаж. Без уплаты взносов


Спасибо за ответ! Я читала, что надо в ПФ идти доказывать, что ты деятельность не ведешь? А если ведешь - то за эти месяцы взносы надо уплатить. Или у меня неверная информация?




> Но практически можно попытаться


А как узнать наверняка?  :Smilie:  Спросить об этом в нашем ФСС или просто вести деятельность?

----------


## .

,         ))
,        .    ,      :Frown:

----------

,    ?

----------


## .

** ,     ,   .   ,   .
       ,   .       .

----------


## anastasiaaa

Добрый вечер! Возник такой вопрос - если я застрахована в ФСС, получу у них в июле пособие по БиР, роды в начале сентября (второй ребенок), то с какого момента я буду получать пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет? Отпуск по БиР получается 70 дней до родов и 70 дней после? То есть пособие я смогу начать получать только через 2 месяца после рождения ребенка?  :Hmm:  А единовременное когда?

В самом ФСС мне почему-то сказали, что многие получают у них пособие по БиР, затем до родов снимаются с учета, и получать единовременное и пособие по уходу за ребенком идут получать уже в собес. Это чем-то чревато? Может ли ИП получать пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет в собесе, если снимется с учета в ФСС, при условии, что он продолжает деятельность? Как вообще они в собесе узнают, что я ИП, если я им не скажу?  :Smilie:  Или правила для ИП другие, чем для наемных работников?

Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## anastasiaaa

Вот что нашла 
Даже в случае, когда ИП вообще не уплачивал страховых взносов в ФСС России и не работал по трудовому договору, ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком в возрасте до 1,5 лет ему также будет назначено. В этой ситуации оно выплачивается гражданину органом социальной защиты населения по месту жительства как лицу, не подлежащему обязательному социальному страхованию
 ст. 13 Федерального закона от 19.05.1995 № 81-ФЗ О государственных пособиях гражданам, имеющим детей (в ред. от 01.03.2008)

----------


## .

> ?


   ,    
         . 




> - ?


 .       ,    .        ,      .       



> ,   ,     ?


   ?

----------


## anastasiaaa

> А смысл скрывать? Проверить информацию элементарно


Спасибо за ответ! То есть я правильно поняла, что если я снимусь с учета в ФСС до родов, то могу получать пособие в собесе, даже будучи ИП? Имеет ли право ИП на получение пособия по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет в собесе (при условии, что деятельность веду)?  Или тут тоже есть какие-то проблемы? Пока информация, которую я нахожу, немного противоречива.

Просто у меня какая ситуация... После рождения ребенка мы планируем переезд в другой край. Ребенку будет месяцев 4-5. Пытаюсь сообразить, как лучше сделать, чтобы и ИП не закрывать, и пособие получать до и после переезда, с наименьшими материальными и временными потерями. Не может же такого получиться, что я снимусь с учета в ФСС до родов и вообще ничего не получу??

----------


## .

> ,   ?






> 1,5    ( ,   )


    .

----------

,   ,     ?  :Smilie: 

      ,          .

----------


## anastasiaaa

Спасибо всем за советы! Съездила в соцзащиту на консультацию, там сказали, что будут выплачивать мне пособие, даже если я буду продолжать деятельность, их это не волнует. Главное, чтобы действительно была справка из ФСС, что я не стою там на учете.  Поэтому перед родами снимусь с учета в ФСС.

----------

, ,      ,      .        .           (     1,5 )?

----------


## .

**,  .

----------

-  .
          ,         2012.
1.        "   ""?
2.       1,5 ,      ?     ?

----------

> .    ,        .       .             .      2013 .   3    .     , ,  !!!


   ,        (            ,       ), :   "     "  11.  ,     3)              ,        ;

----------

> ,   ,    ,           ?)  ,  .


     ,   3  (    2 ),     ,   !

----------


## Vasilyok

,

   ,     ,   ,      )).    ,    .               1,5      ,     ,   ?       ?        ?

 ,     ,    ,     (.

 :Smilie:

----------


## 1982

!
         :
   .         2012 .   (   /      2012 .).
              17 .
   ,    - 2012       10  .      .
    ,         (   ).
   :             (           )           ,             ?
            ,     :             ,        !
             ?
   !

----------


## 1982

> !
>          :
>    .         2012 .   (   /      2012 .).
>               17 .
>    ,    - 2012       10  .      .
>     ,         (   ).
>    :             (           )           ,             ?
>             ,     :             ,        !
>              ?
>    !


     :>>    ,                        18  ,     ,     ;<<

               ??
  !

----------

. , ,  2012          (  ).     30  2013   16  2013 . :        2013 ?     2013    ?                        1,5     (  ,            )?         (      )    ,   ?   .

----------

> .    ,        .       .             .      2013 .   3    .     , ,  !!!


     ,          ....




> :   ?					
> 							,  !
>  :  -  .     2012,   .
>            2012   17 .
>              , ..     -,  -      ?
>  ,   ?    ?  ,    !
>  !


   -  100% . 






> ,   ,    ,           ?)  ,  .


   ,   1,5     3    ...







> 10,  ,  ?         .            3  ( ,         )


     ,      !    -   ,     ...

----------

> .    ,        .       .             .      2013 .   3    .     , ,  !!!


     ,          ....




> :   ?					
> 							,  !
>  :  -  .     2012,   .
>            2012   17 .
>              , ..     -,  -      ?
>  ,   ?    ?  ,    !
>  !


   -  100% . 






> ,   ,    ,           ?)  ,  .


   ,   1,5     3    ...







> 10,  ,  ?         .            3  ( ,         )


     ,      !    -   ,     ...

----------

,          ?      .   ,     ,    .  -          1,5 ?     ?   .

----------


## .

,     -  ?

----------

.  ,       .    .    .    .   .        ?   ?     ,       ,    .        (   )       ?

----------


## .

-?  :Embarrassment:

----------

(  ).   .          1,5    . ,       17500 ?    .

----------


## .

,    .

----------

!      ,   ,   ,    .  :   6%,   2012  .      2012.   ,    ,   -  .        17  .  :
1.        2012 ,  .
2.   ,     ,     (     ?)
3.        .     : 1_)  ,  
2)     -      ,      
3)                   1,5 ,   , ,     (. 3 ,   ).
4) .     + ,
5) .   (   )+
6)          ,    ,       ,        
7)   ,          (      )
8)        ,    ,          ()._
- ?    - ,   ?   ?   ,  ,   ,      ?
4.   -   ,    ,          .   ,              , ,    ,     (     )       ,      .  ?
5.          ,   ,  - "" ?       - -...
6.              ?     ,    .
 !

----------

.         ,       . 

1              ?        6  (    )
2          ?

----------

1     
2

----------

> -  .
>           ,         2012.
> 1.        "   ""?
> 2.       1,5 ,      ?     ?


 ,

----------


## QQQ

! , .        2012 .       .  ?     ,       -   ...     ?  ,  ,     ... ,    ? !

----------

1) 
2)      ,     :
     ,   ("" -    "  "), -    " ,  ,    (  6% ),    -        ,    ,               ,     ,         ,  -       








27  2010  N 210-

 1.     

1.     ,              ,    ,       ,         ,  -  ( -   ).

 6.  ,   , ,   ,         

3)    ,   , ,   ,         ,      1  1       ,            ,       ,   ,     6  7     , ,      ,   , ,   ,  ,         ,      1  1       ,      ;
3)   
8)  ??      ,   -      2012      4 , 70     7     !
4)   1,5           36000  ,      3   ,   ,  ,  ,    ,  ?
5)    ,    ,    ,       
6)      0  1,5    ,    2 !

----------

> 1              ?        6  (    )
> 2          ?


1)   ,   1 ,        !
2)      ? ))))))       , ,

----------

> -  .
>           ,         2012.
> 1.        "   ""?
> 2.       1,5 ,      ?     ?
>  ,



1)    2 
2)     1,5 ,

----------

> ! , .        2012 .       .  ?     ,       -   ...     ?  ,  ,     ... ,    ? !


,   ,      ,    !

----------


## 74

!



       2013   2014 ,     2013    1811 .
        -- 2014  ,      ,
            ,
,   ,           .





> :
> ,  1811 (     ,   -),   ,  .    ,  -    ,       ,     !       ! ,      4   15 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  74
> ...


[/QUOTE]

----------


## NaDiaVl

6% +    .     ,     .      10000  3.5% (   ),     .                ? ?

----------


## Ketri

! ,     ,   ,       ,          ?

----------


## .

> 10000  3.5%


-        .      




> ?

----------


## @

, , 
, ,     2014       ,      2013         2014 ?    ,  ,     31  2013 ,   .          ?       1  2014   1  2014?

----------


## -ser

*@*,            ,    .              ,        . ..              70   ,   1-2,                ( .      -        ) ,          , ,  (  ,   ,   1.07.13     ).      6 .    ( ..   ).     -    .

----------

!   !     - 6%  2012 .  2012 .   ,   ,        ( ).      -   .    ,     (1 ). ,         ,       ?        (     ),        /  ,  ?     ,   ,               30000?  :Wow:

----------

,  ,,    .
     28  2012 ,  30  2013 .    ,        .
            ,,.
  , ,    18  2014 .
         -       ?
  ,   ,      2013 ,   ?

----------


## .

> .


  ,   
       2014 ,           
   -

----------

> ,   
>        2014 ,           
>    -


...,,   .
      - 2013       .
        (   ?)     ?

----------


## .

> (   ?)     ?


.

----------


## Rus'pas

!    ,   .  :     ,   .        2013 ,            . .  ..     (  ),        " ", ..            ?  !

----------


## .

*Rus'pas*,     . ..   ,  . 
  ,    ,        .  ,                  ?
  -    ,    ?

----------


## Rus'pas

> *Rus'pas*,   -    ,    ?


   .

----------

. ,              ?  -      ?

----------


## .

.      ,    .        ,    .
           ,    ,    ,    (   )

----------

,      ?

----------

> ,      ?

----------

2012.,  2             .        ! -25  ! 
    ?  ,  !

----------


## .

,       .        ,

----------

> ,    (   )


.,       ,      ,        ?

----------


## .

,     .       
     ,    ,

----------



----------

, ,        ,         (  )       .

----------

**,           ,

----------

> **,           ,


.

----------

, .  ,  2013      1 .   .                1 ?

----------

> , .  ,  2013      1 .   .                1 ?


   ,     :Smilie:  ,      ,       2014.   2013  ,        .. .  , -      35 000 .)) 17 000   ..  35 .  ,           2014 ,     1 ,    2  ,    .   .          1 . .

----------


## 85

,          .        ,           2010 .       .      .        ,   ,              ???

----------

*85*,       ,             .
         ,     .

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


..   ,     -     2013,    2013   ,    ,      (  ),           (       ),   31       ?

----------


## .

.     ,    ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


   ?         +  -    - ?

----------

> ?


   ,     ,   3  ,

----------


## .

**,       ))

*Helper-2005*,         .

----------

!
        !!!  2012   , ,   .  :Smilie: 
  ,  ,  6%.  2012.     ,   2013.   .  ,        :       (,       ),   .    .    .       .           .

  .  ,      ,    ,    !  :Frown: .   ,         ,    .   ? .. ,     ,     ?     .   ,        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


, ,   .

----------

> .


, .
   ,  -    .     ,    2014     :Smilie: ,    ?       ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------

!
            .
   :
1.         (    )   (     )?    ,        .      ,   . ,     .
2.       !    ,      .   ,     (   ).     ,   , - .   .        .  :Smilie:      ?   ,      .

----------


## galinachanchyy

,    ,      ,       ,

----------


## .

> 1.         (    )   (     )?


   , .




> ?


 .




> ,      ,       ,


  .          .        .

----------


## galinachanchyy

,     ,       2014 ,  .

----------

> .




      2012-2013,    5554*24/730*140

    - ,        .     ,     ,  -    .

----------

((   
  , 6% 
     ,      35000    ,   ,    2014 .     ,              ,      ,     2014        35000  -         ,           ,          
     ,   ??        -       ?                ...         ?

----------

**,      ,      

          1,5       ,

----------

> **,      ,      
> 
>           1,5       ,


     ? ,     35000   ,            ? ..         ?      ?

   ?   ,       ,        ))))

----------

**, 35000     ,         

 ,  . ,     . ,

----------

> ? ,     35000   ,            ? ..         ?      ?
> 
>    ?   ,       ,        ))))


        .         ,     !      31.12.2013!!!
       .
   ,    ,            2014.    ,       ,  ,  -   ,      (     ,        ,    ).
,    ,     !

----------

!
, ,   ,       ,        ? 
 ,           ?

----------


## .

-  ,       , ..   .   ,     
     ,  .

----------

> -  ,       , ..   .   ,     
>      ,  .


!!!
  ..
,      .
       ?
    ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .   ,    




> ,     ,  ?


         , .

----------

., ,    !!!

----------

... ,   (  ),    -,     -  ,   ..        ?

----------

** ,

----------

> ** ,


 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: , .     ??    ?
  -     ...    ,  ...

----------


## _

! ,,       ,    ??    ,   ,        ...

----------

,     2013.,   ,          (       ,         ),  -   2012   ,      ( ,        ).        2012  2013 ..    (      2 ,       ?   ),       ,      (     2014)     2013     3,5%  ? 
               140  (       ,   ...)?      (   ),     ?      ?

----------

**, 



> ,      (     2014)     2013

----------


## .

> **, 
> "   ,      (     2014)     2013"


   6 ? 6     ?  6   (!)   ,    ?         ( )  ,     - ?((

----------

* .*,  6   .      ,     .      - ""  -  ,  ,   -.       (  )

----------


## .

> * .*,  6   .      ,     .      - ""  -  ,  ,   -.       (  )


      ,      6     . ..     ,    . 
 .. )

----------

* .*, ,      6 .

----------


## young_ip

! 
  6%,      .       .
  ,        .
    ,       ( )  ,      ,
        .   /          -      ,
       (      ).


     -    ,    ,       6%  ?  ?
  ,     ,      -     . ?

  2  :         ,   3           .      ?

 3.            1400 ,  ,  , ,        ?


p.s.     ,        ,     (   -     6%)

----------


## young_ip

upd.
  ,       .
       /  /.


  .

----------

*young_ip*,      ,    

  1400    .    ,           .    ,    13%,

----------


## gavkat

, , -,  .  ,    2012   2013. 29.04.2013  .    ,     ,     ,   255 ,       . 
3.    							
  :				170,89  (5205*24/731)			

4.  							
29.04.201330.04.2013 170,89 * 2 = 341,78							
01.05.201331.05.2013 170,89 * 31 = 5297,59							
01.06.201330.06.2013 170,89 * 30 = 5126,7							
01.07.201331.07.2013 170,89 * 31 = 5297,59							
01.08.201331.08.2013 170,89 * 31 = 5297,59							
01.09.201315.09.2013 170,89 * 15 = 2563,35							

: 23924,6							

 ? 							
731     , .. 2012   ,     ,       2013 ? .. .    2013 ?

----------

*gavkat*,       730

----------


## Ultrap

, .
 ,   .  ,     ,       .
      1.5    ,    -    .
   - ,          (       ,      ).
:     ,            (, ,     )   ,          ?
  ,  40%      2  - ,    .

----------

*Ultrap*,      ?   ?   ,     ,            .

----------


## Ultrap

> *Ultrap*,      ?   ?   ,     ,            .


,  .    ,    . ,       ,      ?...

----------

, -,        2011 ,              1,5 ?       ?

----------


## abadelina

> ,  .       ,    -   15%,    6%.  .      ,    .        .   ,      ,    ,    .   .         ,        (,   3,5%  ).    ,       ,       ,   , ..     .        . ,     ?  !




 ,,   ,  1800 , 2013 ....  ,  ,  ,  )))

----------


## 1

,  .     ,      ,   , .    -           ,          ?    ?

----------


## 1701

! , ,     .    (      ).
   ,  ..    ,     .    ,       .   .

----------


## .

,                
       , .

----------


## 1701

,        .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1701

,    ? ..    ))))        ?     ?

----------


## .

,          .       (     )      .    20    ,    ,      ?

----------


## 1701

)))      ,     .        .
   ,     .    .        ,  ,         .      .

----------


## .

*1701*, ,   ?            ?

----------


## 1701

, .        ?           ?

----------


## .

,         . 




> 


     ,   .  -  ,     8-9      .     ,

----------


## 1701

.         .     ,  ,         .      ,        .

----------


## .

*1701*,  -     3128.      ,            .  ,           .
      .         ,   
     ,     . ,    ,    ,       .

----------


## Vasilyok

,                - ,  -   .   ,  212    .     ,      .  !

----------


## 174

.    .  .  2-3     .    .     (    )?          (    ),     ?,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,       ,    2015.  1,5 ,    ,       2014.   .
1.   -     1,5      ?
2.         2015.                1,5    ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. .      1,5

----------


## Oleg_ka

.
      .   -.
  ,      -    (  ?)            (    ?)
 ,  1.5  ,        , ?
    ? ,  ,         ,        ?    ?

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/391206/



> ?



     ? 



> ,  1.5  ,        , ?


,    .     ?     ,  ,  ,         .

----------


## Oleg_ka

- ,   .     -              2015? . 5965*2.9*12=2075,83 ?
,  ,     70    70   ( .    ?    ,    70   ?),      140 , ?

1.   ,       ,           1.5   . ,            -       .         ?
2.    ,     ,     ,    1.5     ,       ,  ,   ?

----------


## 2007

> 2015? . 5965*2.9*12=2075,83 ?


.           2014  (5554)



> ,  ,     70    70   ( .    ?


 ,  .  30      140 .





> ,    70


 /   (  ).     )





> ,       ,           1.5   .


.       /.
     ,        . 






> ,            -       .


     .   ,   .    -  ,  .






> 2.    ,     ,     ,    1.5     ,       ,  ,   ?


        1,5      ,         .

----------


## Oleg_ka

.    ,      ,   , .         , ?

----------


## 2007

> .    ,      ,


 .    .    .      ,     .

----------


## Oleg_ka

,   ?     -    .      -   ?
            ?

----------


## 2007

> 


    .     ,       .  :Smilie:   -    .
       .      -   ,   .





> -   ?


.    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Oleg_ka

.,        -      01.01.2015  ?   -     ?

----------


## 2007

> .,        -      01.01.2015  ?



       2015,    2014

----------


## Oleg_ka

,  :
1.  -  ,   ( 31.12)
2.  -     01.01.2015   6% (     ?)
3.  30-     .
4.     .      .        ,    1.5   . 
4.   ,        ,    1.5   .      6%,       -       . 
  ?

----------


## 2007



----------


## Oleg_ka

,    ,                         6 ,    .    ,      "         25  2014 . N 108",     ,     31.12.14     ,  01.01.2015 ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> 31.12.14     ,  01.01.2015 ,    ?


.     01.01,    .   /      01.01

----------


## Oleg_ka

,    .
   !

----------


## Nadine Klime

*Oleg_ka*,      ,   .  31,12     /      .  (  )     ,  .  .     ,   ,       . .   -. ,     :Smilie:

----------

,    6%,     1    /  300 ,   .    ,   .  - ,    - ?  2015    .

 ?            (   ?  ?)           ?

----------


## .

2014      . 
           .    
   .               .    ?

----------


## Nadine Klime

**,         .  .2000   2014 ,   .23000         2500    1,5  .         ,    .   ,  .

----------


## .

.   ,          .   ?      ,         .

----------

?        ?    ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 .





> ?


          .
  ,       ,    2015

----------


## Nadine Klime

,           (      )?     .

----------


## 2007

>

----------

.           ? 
        ?

----------


## .

> .


  .      .        .
    ,                   ,     .   ,       ,        , ..      ,          .         ,  2015    27455, 40 .         2015   1855,11 .    ,      ,    
        ,    .

----------

> ,  2015    27455, 40 .


       -   27455,40               ?
      1,5         ( ?)  ,  ?

    .

----------

-          ,     -              - ?
     -               ,       ?

:

1.   -               +       
2.  ,    ,    ,         

?

----------


## 2007

> 1,5         ( ?)  ,  ?



              .
       (27455)  ,          .

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

,      -      ?

  :

1.   -               +     +       
2.  ,    ,    ,     +         

?

----------


## 2007

-  27    + 500

----------

-    !

----------

-     ?

      -   -  -     ?        ?              ?

 :   ,       1,5 ,         ?      ?          ?

----------


## 2007

> -     ?


 12  .         .





> -   -  -     ?        ?








> ?      ?


    ,       .   *2,9%*12




> ?


5554*12*2,9%=1932,79

----------

!

----------


## 744

,   :   2006,-  ,  ,/ ,  .    . ,2013    (  .   2006).   ,       / (!?)., ,   .   ,  ,  ,    .     !    !  ? :   (  ) 3     3  -   ? ,    ? !

----------


## 744

[QUOTE=744;54414101] ,   :   2006,-  ,  ,/ ,  .    . ,2013    (  .   2006).   ,       / (!?)., ,   .   ,  ,  ,    .     !    !  ? :   (  ) 3     3  -   ? ,    ? !!!

----------


## .

> (  ) 3


      1,5    .     1,5 .     .

----------


## Nadine Klime

. 1932,79     2014  2015.    :  2015  ?

 -          ( 109)    .     ,   .     ,   ?    ?

        .    ,      ?

----------


## .

> 1932,79     2014  2015.


 ,    ?      2014 .   , ,   2015   2014   .




> ,   ?


   ,   




> ?

----------


## Nadine Klime

*.*,   .     :  31       (1932,79)      2015 ? - !     .    .
 :Smilie:  ,      2015,    2014.     ?
2014  - 1932,79 (5554 x 2,9 x 12)
2015  - 2075,82 (5965 &#215; 2,9 &#215; 12)

            .    ?

----------


## 2007

> :  2015  ?


  2014 ,    2015.
   2014,     2015.




> -          ( 109)


   -.        .

----------


## 2007

> .    ?


     ,     ,

----------


## Nadine Klime

*2007*, !   !

  .     ,     .   " "  ,   .   -     :Smilie:

----------


## Oleg_ka

.   ,      (    ).   .       ,   ,      ,   .  ,    ,   ?
.  25,     5  (31.12) ?       .   ?

----------


## 2007

> .   ?


- ,      .
   .        ,  .        .   .

----------


## Oleg_ka

,          ?     .      ,       . ,  ....

----------

*Oleg_ka*,

----------


## Oleg_ka

-  ?                  .    ?

----------

*Oleg_ka*,

----------


## 2007

> **           .    ?


 ,

----------


## Oleg_ka

,       "", !

----------


## Oleg_ka

,     ,  .
 ,   ,         2014,     01.01.2015,         15.01.*2016*,       ? (    )

----------

,   2015?

     2014.    13.01.2015.  14.12.14 4.05.15.         2014.        ,   2015?  ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,         2014,     01.01.2015,         15.01.2016,       ?

----------


## 2007

> ?






> ?


.    .

----------

?        ?  ?

----------


## Oleg_ka

,  255-   ,      ?
_"2.      ,                 ."_      , ,  **  ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?





> .      ,          *     .*


 /    .

----------

*Oleg_ka*,

----------


## Oleg_ka

.          ,     , ?

----------


## 2007

> .          ,     , ?


  6          .
  /  ,     .   ,      .

----------

*Oleg_ka*,      ?    
      .  ,   .

----------


## Oleg_ka

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ,   .


      ,  /   .

----------


## Oleg_ka

> /  ,


, , /  ,    140 .    .     , .     -  ?

----------


## 2007

> , .     -  ?


     /.

----------

> 


*Oleg_ka*,           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Oleg_ka

**, ,  - .   . 

*2007*,      -   ?    ,        ,    .

----------


## 2007

> -   ?


     (  )

----------


## Oleg_ka

,  ,    - /.
 :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,    - /.


     .       /+

----------


## Oleg_ka

, !

----------

! , !         3,5  .       .     ,         ?

----------


## 2007

> ,         ?


.  7     2015 ,      2014

----------

?

----------


## 2007

> ?


     .
         .     .    ,      .    ,   .

----------

!

----------


## Andrey P

!  .
 10   ( )      . 
 ( )    ). 
    ?
1)      ?
2)       (      )
3)          1,5 .

 !

----------


## 2007

1-2 ,  .
3.  ,   ?

----------


## Andrey P

3)          1,5 .

----------


## 2007

> 3)          1,5 .


        .

----------


## Andrey P

> .


    ?..    ""       ()

----------


## 2007

> ?..


 ?
  .         - .

----------


## Andrey P



----------


## _2012

.
, ,     .
  2011 .  2011     . ,  2012,2013,2014 .
  2012      ,         1,5 . 1,5      2014 .
     ,     .


           1,5   .         .
     2012   2014     ?  ,       ?         ?

   ,    .     .

----------


## .

.       ,   
     ,     ???      ?  :Frown:

----------


## _2012

> .       ,   
>      ,     ???      ?


.
   ,   .

  .     .  -  (2011,2012,  2013,   )     ,  =1,    .  ,     ,    0      .
   ,  ,       ,   ,   ,         .      ,     1  ,         ?    - , ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     1  ,         ?


.  ,     .

----------


## _2012

> .  ,     .


  !

----------


## Oleg_ka

,   ,    ()   ,       ,         ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    ()   ,       ,         ?


      ,

----------


## Oleg_ka

,    .        ,  ,  14497.80      -.  ,       -         ,          ,  ?         ?

----------


## _2012

.
       .
               1,5           ?

----------


## 2007

> 1,5           ?


       .

----------


## mizeri

.    ,      12  (         ),   , ,    ,      .    +,  .          .        ? 
     :
1.   - , ,      (       :Redface: )
2.  
3.       
4.            ,  (   ,          )
5.            .

----------


## mizeri

,          .    ( ) ,      ,     .

----------


## 2007

> .   - , ,


+ 3-

----------

3 .    !

----------


## .

> 3 .    !


 1,5 .         .

----------


## Fraxine

> 1,5 .


      -?

----------


## Oleg_ka

,   ,   *. 15 .2 255-*:
_"    ,   3  4  13   ,       ,    ,         10              .
( .    24.07.2009 N 213-,  08.12.2010 N 343-,  01.07.2011 N 169-)"_ 
       10      ?

     ,  ,   ,  "   3- ",       .
 ?  ? ?

----------

*Oleg_ka*,    .   ?  ,   " ()      ()      ,     "    http://fss.ru/ru/fund/34773/57354/57361/75516.shtml,          :Wink:

----------


## Oleg_ka

**,           .   .
          .

----------


## Oleg_ka

,        ...        ?

----------

*Oleg_ka*,   .     ?   .?  .    ,           ,    1,5    .         .     ,  /.      ,  /.    .        ,     , -         ,    .        .     ,   . :Wink:

----------


## Oleg_ka

**,  ,    .

----------

,    ,   ( 2015  2016 ).
        ,    .
    ?
!

----------


## Oleg_ka

** ,   , 255-   ,    .   ,      ,     ,              .       ,       .
_2. ,                 ,         ,     ,      3  ._
_3.          ,       ,     ,    ,    "       ,     ,     "          ,   12 .
( .    29.12.2012 N 276-)_
5965*2,9%*12=2075,88

----------


## Oleg_ka

.
   ,  255-  10 ,      212-,       3 .     
_" 34.  
2.                    -                          ."_
           ?   ?

                1.5   .

 255- 
_"6.                  ,    () ,    ,            ,    (, )   ()   ,     ()  (,  )   ,   (, )                "_
,   ,        ,       .   ?
   ,  .

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,        ,       .   ?


 .

----------


## daryonka

, ,
        .
     .       .       (         ) ,       ,   ,   ( )   .        ,  "      ". 
 ,                1         .      .    :
1.             . 
    ,   .  ?
  0,20    .    ,            ?
2.     ,             .
               - x 12, -  ,   , ?
3.    4-  2015     4 ,  2016 -   ?
4.     2016 ,      2016 ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> .
>     ,   .  ?
>   0,20    .    ,            ?


,              ?





> - x 12, -  ,   , ?








> 4-  2015     4 ,  2016 -   ?


4-  ,  .     2015 .





> 2016 ,      2016 ,    ?


.     2016,     2015.

----------


## .

> .


     , .              .




> 4-  2015


        .  4      .    ,  




> 2016 ,      2016 ,    ?


     2016

----------


## daryonka

.

,    ...

----------


## daryonka

,
       .
        .

----------


## 2007

*daryonka*,     .        ))

----------


## daryonka

, , ,      .
      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


     .         .        .     ,       .   ,

----------


## daryonka

:
"    ,                 "
   "  "  . 
,     7     .     ,       ...

----------


## .

*daryonka*,  7   ,

----------


## 2007

> ...


 .   





>

----------


## daryonka

,         ,  4-    .

----------


## 2007

> 4-    .


  4- .   4-

----------


## gNus

!
 -,     
-,   ,     

   - / 2016

1. ..    ,       ...        -  ?        ?
2.          ,    ....       ?

----------


## 2007

> 1. ..    ,       ...        -  ?        ?


    /,    ?
         .      ,      ,     . 



> ?


.

----------


## gNus

> /,    ?
>          .      ,      ,     .


     ,    




> .      ,      ,     .


   ?  -   ,  ..   ,  ,

----------


## oterexina

-  /  2015 .           2014 .   2015    ,      01  2015    /  .      :   -  ,    ,  4-   ,  .    , .  .

----------


## gNus

*oterexina*,   ,    2014  ...       2014 ,

----------


## 2007

> 


     /  ? )





> ..   ,  ,


  ,       -    .    ,    . -        .




> ?


    .      ,      .      ,       .     ,     ,        .       .   .    ,      ,   ,        7-  . :Smilie:

----------


## oterexina

> *oterexina*,   ,    2014  ...       2014 ,


       2014 ,    2014,     ,       )

----------


## gNus

*2007*, , ...        ,     ...   ,   ,    ,          ?
 7-  ,         20        (   ,      /), -

----------


## oterexina

, ,                  .     ,   /,        .

----------


## gNus

*oterexina*,        ?    ,  ,           
  ,      ,       ,             ,

----------


## gNus

?

----------


## oterexina

,    ,      ,       .
    ,   ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,    ,          ?







> .

----------


## gNus

,       -  ,      ,       ,

----------


## 2007

*oterexina*,   .    /  -,   /    ,        .      .  
   30     - 2015.           2014 .    .

----------


## gNus

*2007*,  ,   ,     ...  ,           " "

----------


## oterexina

,  )   ,   - .

----------

.  , .   -    .   -     2015    .     2016 .  2015       -   .     .   2      2015 . 
      ?         ?

----------


## 2007

> .   2      2015 .


/ 2015/730*140      . 




> ?


 .      .        .        .




> ?


  1 =

----------


## Oleg_ka

.
       .  ,             .     1 ,  1        ,, .      -     ,   .  ?
 255      ,       .

----------


## gNus

*Oleg_ka*,   - ,   
       1,5    ?

----------


## Oleg_ka

*gNus*,  ,   ,       1.5 .
.        , 1       , ?

----------


## gNus

*Oleg_ka*,         ...    ,  

-       1,5  - 2718,35 .  2015    ;
5436,67 .     .

    (    ),       ,   ...       ,

----------


## Oleg_ka

*gNus*,  ,             .        ,     .

----------


## gNus

*Oleg_ka*,      ... ..   ,   ,

----------


## 2007

> ...


*gNus*,   -.       ? 
         ,    ,          .    .      ,   1

----------


## 2007

2016,        .    .                .

----------


## gNus

> *gNus*,   -.       ? 
>          ,    ,          .    .      ,   1


 




> 2016,        .    .                .


 ,

----------


## Oleg_ka

.      2016    ,           ?        ?      -?

----------


## 2007

> -?


,

----------


## .

*Lenachka27*,    ,   .  ,     :Frown:

----------


## Lenachka27

.

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=557668

----------


## accountant_spb

,    .
,    .
     3-  (   ,  - ),     .      2016.
 1. ,       +  (   2015,  )     ?
 2. , ,       ?
 3.           1,5 ?   ,       ,  -         .                 1,5 ?    ?

----------


## .

> -


         ,   . 
            ,    .      ,   .

----------


## 2007

> 1,5 ?



19.                 2         ,    ,              (,  ),  *      -      (,  )   * ,             (,  )  ,     .         ,          (,  )    ( )  ,  *        -   ,    (,  )  ,     .*

----------

,     ,  , .

----------

-            "  "

----------



----------

[QUOTE=744;54414103]


> ,   :   2006,-  ,  ,/ ,  .    . ,2013    (  .   2006).   ,       / (!?)., ,   .   ,  ,  ,    .     !    !  ? :   (  ) 3     3  -   ? ,    ? !!!


      ( ),     ( ) - .

----------

> (  ) 3


     3 ,    ,      (      )!

----------

> ,   2015?
> 
>      2014.    13.01.2015.  14.12.14 4.05.15.         2014.        ,   2015?  ?   ?


   ,  ,   ,   .

----------

> !  .
>  10   ( )      . 
>  ( )    ). 
>     ?
> 1)      ?
> 2)       (      )
> 3)          1,5 .
> 
>  !


            1.5 (3 )

----------

> .
> , ,     .
>   2011 .  2011     . ,  2012,2013,2014 .
>   2012      ,         1,5 . 1,5      2014 .
>      ,     .
> 
> 
>            1,5   .         .
>      2012   2014     ?  ,       ?         ?
> ...


 (        3 )  !

----------

> 1,5 .         .


  !

----------

> !
>  -,     
> -,   ,     
> 
>    - / 2016
> 
> 1. ..    ,       ...        -  ?        ?
> 2.          ,    ....       ?


             (    ).

----------

> *Oleg_ka*,      ... ..   ,   ,


 -      ,    .

----------

> ,


      .
2)           1.5    
3)          3  -     , .
4)       ,   () -    .
5)       -      -   -      ,

----------

> .      2016    ,           ?        ?      -?


   ,     -

----------

!
, .         2015 .   ,       ,        .   . ..   ,     .   ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,        .

----------


## Oleg_ka

,    ,   ,            15  -     2016 ,     31.12.2015       5965*2,9%*12=2075,82?
      ?   ,   15.01     ?

----------


## .

> 31.12.2015       5965*2,9%*12=2075,82?



   ,

----------

.      .   6  2015.    ,  .    18  2016.        1,5  ,       (   ,     .)

  ....

----------


## .

> 


             ?  ,    ,    ,

----------


## 2007

> 1,5


  18  2016,     .
  ,        1  ,        .
    - .        01.04.16
   -  .    .

----------


## 15

.
 :
 -      2015 .    (   ?)
 () -    2011     ( 35000  2 )
     2016 .

 ,      ?
1    ,   ( ,  ,     ),              1.5        ()
2    ,         .        ?
3    ?

----------


## 2007

> 1    ,


 .      2016        ,        2017 .  30     2016,       .




> 1.5        ()


   .  ,        .




> 2    ,         .        ?


     ,    2016      2016    .         /?  ,    ,         ,

----------


## 15

[QUOTE=2007;54617839] .      2016        ,        2017 .  30     2016,       .

 ,    2014  2015   .           ?   .
   -         (    )?      ?

----------


## .

*15*,  ,           .   23153.33 .    (2016).    ,   
        28555.80,        2017
  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    2014  2015   .           ?


.       .
   -     .      ))
     ,       .   (/  2014+/  2015)/730*140




> -         (    )?







> ?

----------


## 15

> .      2016        ,        2017 .  30     2016,       .
> 
> 
>    .  ,        .
> 
>      ,    2016      2016    .         /?  ,    ,         ,


 ,    ,         .
    ,       ()  ,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ()


      ,        .        ,      ,       ,      )

----------


## 15

> ,        .        ,      ,       ,      )


         (     ,          ,       )     ,                        ,    ?
      ,     ,     ?        ?

----------


## 2007

> 


    .      ,   .    ,    ,       .    .      .
       .    ,  .

----------


## 15

> .      ,   .    ,    ,       .    .      .
>        .    ,  .


    !
    100 .     ? :Wink:

----------


## 2007

> 100 .     ?


,  )  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Botli

.      .   2015,    ,     .  ,       15 . 2    .             ?          ?        ?     .           ? )

----------


## 2007

> ?


.     .      2016.





> ?


.    .




> ?


.     ,    ,       /.

----------


## Botli

> .     .      2016.
> 
> 
> .    .
> 
> .     ,    ,       /.


.           ?       /?         2 ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


    .      .

----------

!     ...     15 ,   7 ,     28.12.15.                  15- !!!   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


    .     - .

----------

> .     - .


  ...    -         140 ...   ...       ...         ...                  50 . .      .

----------


## 2007

> -         140


     . ( 




> 6. ,                 ,               4      ,      3  ,   , *  , * .


     2015

----------

2015[/QUOTE]
    2016      )       ?  140 , 70   70  ...         ...     ...

----------


## 2007

> ...


.   .     .




> 2016      )


    .
      -            2016,    2016,   /   2015.
  ,        .    / ,   ,   ,    .    .

----------

> .   .     .
> 
>     .
>       -            2016,    2016,   /   2015.
>   ,        .    / ,   ,   ,    .    .


        .  .       .

----------


## Fraxine

**,      -   .   ,      28-31 .     ?
             .

----------

.

----------


## VKS

,  .
   ,        .
    : 
1.       .    (        ? ,        ?)
2.      .      ?
, , .

----------


## 2007

> (        ? ,        ?)


    (140 )   . 
      1,5        .     -   ,  ,                 ,          .




> ?


   .

----------


## Fraxine

*VKS*,          -, ,   ,       .    , ...   .

----------


## 2007

> 


     /.        )

----------


## Botli

,            ?

----------

> **,      -   .   ,      28-31 .     ?
>              .


!   .   ,             ,    31 ,        ....      ,       .           .  ,        ?

----------


## 2007

> .


    .          .

----------


## 2302

.        ,      .      10 .       , ..  ?    .

----------


## 2007

> .


.    2 / -   ,   .





> , ..  ?


  ,  -255      2   2 .
   ,    .         .

----------


## VIP

,

----------


## VIP

,  !      ,     .
   , .,      3-4   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   ,   ,    ,    :

1.    :
    -       12. ( 500)
    -       20 .   ( 600.)
    -    140 ( 28000)
    -     ( 16???        ?)
    -      1.5  ( 2000 .)
  ?  ,       (  ,     ,  , ?)      (    , -  ....)

2.        ,      ?     ,    ?        ?

3.      (,   , ,      ,      . ,    ) ?

4.   ,   (    ,  ,         (( )       200. ?    ,    ....., .   .., ?

----------


## .

> -       20 .   ( 600.)


 




> 


       . 




> 


 




> ,


       ,  .

----------


## VIP

!

[QUOTE=.;54650414]     

 [QUOTE]
..   12   ,   20,     ?

[QUOTE=.;54650414]       . 

[QUOTE]

..        , ?




> 


  ,     ,       (  )   ,        ...

   ?       ,     ?

    :
2.        ,      ?     ,    ?        ?

----------


## .

> ..        , ?


       ,         




> ,        ...


          ,   .         .

----------


## AnnaPi

! ,     ( )        ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ( )        ,    ?

----------


## AnnaPi

,    ?  ?     ,   ,        ?    ,  ,  ?

----------


## Fraxine

*AnnaPi*, ,   ,   ,         .        . ,  ,     ,        .  ,     ,             ,                . 
       ,    ,            .
,       , ..   .

----------


## AnnaPi

Fraxine,         , ,    ?
,          ?

----------

31  2016 ,     ,       ,  .            .       ,       .         10 .           ,         .                27  2016 ?               ,        1.5 .             ?               ?

----------


## 2007

> 27  2016 ?


 .  ,      /         .





> ,        1.5 .


?     .          .






> ?








> ?


.      .  .

----------

,    2- ,    ?

----------

!    .
   - .       .    .
     40   ,  .
       .   ,            2017 ,       ( 25 .)?  -      ?

----------


## 2007

> ,            2017 ,       ( 25 .)?








> -      ?

----------

2007, !

----------


## GREAKLY

-     .   .     2017 .    ,     ?         ?     ,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


.

----------

> 


    ,        2016   30 ,  ,        2015           .

----------


## GREAKLY

2014 .  -     ?

----------


## 2007

> -     ?


.   .   .

----------


## GREAKLY

2,9%   ,    ?          ,   ?

----------


## 2007

> 2,9%   ,    ?          ,   ?

----------

.    ,   .
      .         .  2016       ,       .  ,   .  ,         .    -  . 
         .  -    ,      ,            .      ?    ,     ,  ,    ..., ,    ?

  ,      ( 7 ),        1,5   -      ?       ,     ,    ,    ,    ,    ...

----------


## 2007

> .


   ?

----------


## dars

> ,     ,    ,    ,    ,    ...


 ,               . ,  ,   ,    ,       -,           .      ,     .          ,          -   .  :Smilie:

----------

.   2016         ,  , ..             .   ,     ,     ,     ,    .            .  .  . ,        ,        2 ..         .  ,           (      ),    ,       .  ,     ,     ? , .   -    ....          ?          , , ?

----------


## .

> ?


,    .    ,      ,     .
        ,

----------


## Fraxine

*dars*-  ,  ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      ,     .


 



> ,           (      ),    ,       .


   .
          .     ,     :Abuse: .

----------


## Nobel

!        .           1.5 ,    ( ).

----------


## kchernov

,    :
1)       . 
2)  .    ?
3)  ,  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .


  -          .




> ?


  1 *12*2,9%.     , ,   31     .




> 


 



> 



,       -        ( ,           ),      .
    1,5       .

----------


## -

> 1)       .


   ,     ,   2017,   , ..    2 (   1)  .    2017,  2016.

----------

.         ,     .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     ,   2017,   , ..    2 (   1)  .    2017,  2016.


  ?    . -             .   -    100%,   "" .




> .         ,     .


       (      ),       ,    .

----------


## Ludmila1231

,  .  ,       1,5 ,           (     ).
 ,    ( )        . 
  .  ,         4 ,   (    ),        .
      ,      .
     ,      ,   ,  -    ...        .

----------

